# How did YOU work out today?? Yes..YOU!



## MynameisnotDeja

Hey guys. Well Im trying to get back into working out again. Its pretty pathetic when I moderate a forum for healthy living and Im not even working out at the moment. So I thought to keep us all motivated it would be cool to start a place we can all log our workouts....if I dont post in this thread for a long time, come KICK MY ASS!

So how did you work out today?

*be back later with my workout for today*


----------



## CrazyAustralian

Hey notDeja - a great idea! 

14/05 - 1h 05m pretty intense cycling, avg heart rate 147.  about 25 km
15/05 - upper body weights.  50 pushups, 35 11kg bicep curls, 50 dips, 90 ab crunches, weights above head from chest level 11kg, 20 times, and this tiger claw thing i've been taught involving a large jar, a litre of water and lots of pain 

A quote i read in the mens health forum lately has proven very helpful: "The best time [to do XXXX], is when you least want to."


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

*I did it! Yay!*

Okay so Im really proud of myself..I took control tonight and got off my ass.

Started with some stretches..then I hit the street. POwerwalked for about a block..then ran two blocks..power walked for about 4 blocks..then ran one block and walked at a normal pace the rest of the way home (for me this is GOOD I am amazed I made it through two blocks at all!)

When I got back I did about 50 crunches, some push ups and some reps for my shoulders with my 5 pound weights. Then I stretched out..

It felt SOOO good..Im gonna do it again in a couple days.

WOO HOO! Motivation!


----------



## raverchik

I dont know if you would call it 'working out' but I got some exercise...

I went for a powerwalk for about 20min  

I really should have done something better but I just wasnt in the mood today


----------



## MooShiE

I worked out my arms spooning chocolate icecream into ma mouth for about 20mins... thats as good as its getting on a sunday


----------



## ebola?

about an hour and forty minutes of intensive cycling yesterday.
(sustained 20 mph on the flats, slower on the hills).
Throw away your car.  It helps. 

ebola


----------



## ozbreaker

I'm renewing my 3 weeks lapsed gym membership tomorrow. 

Ah I'm so lardy atm. I need my endorphin kick. 

Awesome thread - hopefully public shaming will get me back into it


----------



## hashforlife

Getting out of bed and making coffe, does that count?


----------



## shahab6

50 pushups and 11 pullups.Probably in a few week I'm going to start lifting weights.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

raverchik said:
			
		

> *I dont know if you would call it 'working out' but I got some exercise...
> 
> I went for a powerwalk for about 20min
> 
> I really should have done something better but I just wasnt in the mood today *



It counts! Good job.


----------



## bingey

I walked all the way to the cash dispenser thingy to find out I had enough money for a beer so i walked home drinking the beer (guess this doesn't count as exercise since beer is very high in calories) then I went home and ate a lot of food , this probably doesn't make the 1st walk count so I guess I didn't exercise at all but it probably mathes up with the guy powerwalking , fuck I powerwalk all the time when I walk , it's the slight limp and the exagerated swinging motion of my arm that shows any would be opponents that Im powerfull , well Im happy to have bored you all with a few moments of my life.


----------



## jubzie

hour and a half of ashtanga yoga (full primary series) and some cycling and walking.


----------



## cool_cow

Today I did 2 sets of 50 pushups, 2 sets of 100 situps, and since it was such a nice day I chose to walk instead of driving around to get my stuff done.... ended up with around 2 hours of walking.


----------



## lifeisforliving

An 8km run. There's simply no better exercise (aside from sex).


----------



## junglejuice

I did chest and triceps today at the gym.
Then a few hours later, I trained Muay Thai for about 2 hours.


----------



## misscelestia

Well, I am going to be doing a workout video in a few minutes (aerobic w/weights).  I need to drop 25-35lbs by Halloweenie.  Oh, and I'd like to look good naked


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

cool_cow said:
			
		

> *Today I did 2 sets of 50 pushups, 2 sets of 100 situps, and since it was such a nice day I chose to walk instead of driving around to get my stuff done.... ended up with around 2 hours of walking. *



100 sit ups! DAMNNNN you are my inspiration!


----------



## Jimmy the Gun

I hiked up this tight canyon and smoked some salvia...exercise for my dimensional crossing skills


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I did 50 sit ups today..Im gonna try and keep it up..maybe up the amount Im doing. I didnt run tonight but at least I did my situps!


----------



## fizzygirl

I've been doing about 30 minutes of cardio (at my target heart rate) 4 days/week and then a strength training routine 3 days/week.  Self magazine actually has a pretty decent routine every mth that comes on these little pull out cards...they usually require that you have a set of weights and one of those big plastic ball things, but they are really good as far as general workouts go and have a lot of variety


----------



## Ximot

I mowed the lawn


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

fizzygirl said:
			
		

> *I've been doing about 30 minutes of cardio (at my target heart rate) 4 days/week and then a strength training routine 3 days/week.  Self magazine actually has a pretty decent routine every mth that comes on these little pull out cards...they usually require that you have a set of weights and one of those big plastic ball things, but they are really good as far as general workouts go and have a lot of variety  *



Yes! I love Self!

Today I got my workout by running around in the mountains and climbing on rocks.


----------



## ozbreaker

i umm piked yesterday..

oh the shame 

but today i will go for sure!


----------



## misscelestia

Did my ab routine today, and a bit of light weights.


----------



## Skwirrelle

Ok here goes...
16/05 1 hr game of netball (A grade) playing C. and W.A., 1km cool down jog.
18/05 Training (1 1/2hrs): 2km warm up jog, 4x sprint,jog,sprint,jog run offs, 15mins footwork drills, 10min muck around game, 1.5km cool down jog.
Tomorrow is going to be at least 2km warm up jog before game and 1.5 km cool down jog after. Hold me to it!


----------



## xxanxx

1 hour of intense road cycling followed by 1 1/2 hours of very hilly mountain biking.  Topped it all off with 30 minutes of weights and a nice shot of dope!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I worked out my shoulders and stomach tonight. Hopefully there will be more running tomorrow. Good job everyone!


----------



## Trillian

Yesterday: 
Quick 30 minute morning walk, 80 situps, 30 pushups, 50 squats. 

~2 hours karate in the evening, which included 100+ pushups (not all at once) 70 situps, 100+ squats and 'kicking' squats. Plus about a 5 minute jog and some 'animatronics' - propelling yourself foward using back, stomach and arm muscles. ouch. (and then some actual karate + kumite [fighting] which is actually pretty cardio intensive) 

I need to refocus on upper body strength, I've been getting lax recently and all those pushups were a bit of a strain.  

My dojo is essentially all male at the moment, and they seem to develop upper body strength much more easily than me. I'm normally struggling to keep up.


----------



## starlightgemini

Did my usual workout today.... 45 minutes on the treadmill at a 2.5 incline, alternating 5 minutes of walking (4.2mph) then 5 minutes of running (5.2mph) ... repeat til time is up 

And apparently it IS true when people say exercising helps relieve menstrual cramps


----------



## misscelestia

Today, my workout will consist of school + work with a half hour in between (see how prductive I am with that half hour?).  Tomorrow, however, is another day


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *Did my usual workout today.... 45 minutes on the treadmill at a 2.5 incline, alternating 5 minutes of walking (4.2mph) then 5 minutes of running (5.2mph) ... repeat til time is up
> 
> And apparently it IS true when people say exercising helps relieve menstrual cramps  *



Damn. I guess I wouldnt know..when Im cramping I can barely MOVE let alone work out.


----------



## jubzie

hour and a half of cycling (25 miles), hour and a half of ashtanga yoga (full first series), and walked ~2 miles


----------



## PurrrinInOk

I walked my dog


----------



## hyperborea13

i got nothing.... my own laziness astounds me.  I'm becoming exactly what I said I would never be: sedentary.  (although I did have to walk all through Jamaica for work, which has to count for something)


----------



## womanthatrolls

I'm not sure what i should do today, i took a body flex class on wendsday and swam laps for 30 mins yesterday. but today my legs and shoulders are KILIING me. I dont think i can handle running or the elyptical, or walking for that matter. Today i think is my day off.


----------



## km267

i jogged for 30 minutes, felt great towards the end, yay! then i stretched for about 10.  i wish i had more motivation to go out during the week, but work always kicks my butt.  trying to change that.
WEDDING in 3 MONTHS!!!  gotta be buff, right? haha
keep up the good workouts, everyone!


----------



## smart-e

Yesterday I did really well. an hour on the cross traininer than a one hour RPM (cycle) class.

Today well I have to wait to see how I feel after work maybe do a martial arts class or weights.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I wanna run but my foot is hurt. 

I guess Ill stick to upperbody tonight.


----------



## womanthatrolls

during my break at work today i managed to make it over to the gym for about an hour and a half. I did 30 mins on the elyptical and a 20 min uphill light jog. I didnt have time to do any weight traning, but my job is pretty physical so i was moving around the whole day.  Tomorrow i try the 2 hour spin class at 9 am...wish me luck!


----------



## smart-e

^^^
OMG you are a legend!!! I do like an hour on the spin bike and im screwed. Don't know how you do two. Today I am doing Good old Body attack.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

womanthatrolls said:
			
		

> *during my break at work today i managed to make it over to the gym for about an hour and a half. I did 30 mins on the elyptical and a 20 min uphill light jog. I didnt have time to do any weight traning, but my job is pretty physical so i was moving around the whole day.  Tomorrow i try the 2 hour spin class at 9 am...wish me luck! *



Stop making me look bad.


----------



## starlightgemini

Went to the gym and only managed 35 minutes on the treadmill (mostly walking mixed with a little bit of running) because I kept getting horrible stomach pains when I ran or walked too fast. This has never happened before 

But, as soon as I walked into the gym, I ran into my friend Kate, who told me last week that she might join my gym because her mom goes there too. So now I have a summer workout buddy!!!!! (she is home for the summer but will be back at school 1.5 hours away in the fall). Now I can FINALLY try some weight machines, for some reason I feel dumb doing them alone lol. But she and I will do them together :D


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

^working out with a friend is definately cool.

Last night- Did some sit ups, some plank positions, some lunges. Today my stomach was definately tighter.


----------



## induced nirvana

A forty minute recovery swim


----------



## smart-e

an hour boxing session woohoo love my boxing


----------



## starlightgemini

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *Went to the gym and only managed 35 minutes on the treadmill (mostly walking mixed with a little bit of running) because I kept getting horrible stomach pains when I ran or walked too fast. This has never happened before  *



^ THE SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME AGAIN TODAY   

I wonder wtf is wrong with me.

I wish my gym had a pool. I wish there were ANY pools around here. I love swimming so much, I swam competitvely for so many years of my life, and if there was a pool around here I'd be in it for hours. *sigh*

That's probably the #1 thing I miss most about where I used to live (when I was on swimteam and a pool lifegaurd) there was a pool in literally every neighborhood. So about 25 pools in my city alone. And I swam for free since I worked for the company for 4 years. *double sigh*


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Is the pain a pain in the side, like you get when you are overdoing it?? Or some other kind of stomach ache?

Swimming is definately a good workout. Im thinking about joining YMCA so I can swim laps. 

As for me, Ive been doing pretty good. Did another shoulder/arm workout with the weights last night...plus a ton of sit ups, some lunges, and some push ups.


----------



## starlightgemini

> _Originally posted by MynameisnotDeja _
> *Is the pain a pain in the side, like you get when you are overdoing it?? Or some other kind of stomach ache? *


 
I dunno, its weird, I'm having trouble putting it into words   It doesn't feel like a muscle cramp (I know what those feel like) but it doesn't feel like a "stomach ache" kind of feeling either. It's really strange and very annoying. It happened a little bit today too. 

And it doesn't feel like the kind of pain you get form overdoing it. I mean, I certainly wasn't overdoing it when the pain started!!! I took a couple days off from the gym because my work schedule prevented it plus I was feeling shitty from it being my period, and the day I went back (so after 2 days of rest) is when it started. And only 5 minutes into my workout!!! 

I'm perplexed


----------



## induced nirvana

done a leg workout
3 x smith machine squats
3x close stance leg press
3 x deadlifts
3 xleg curls


----------



## Skwirrelle

I've been keeping up my Monday, Wednseday, Fridays but last Friday I was really crook so I had the night off and made up for it Saturday arvo by going down to the oval and doing 5k. That took so much self convincing since nobody wanted to come with me and I left them all at home drinking and preparing for a barbie. 
Tonight I have netball but I want to go do a 5k run first. Not sure how I'll handle the game after that though. maybe do 2 or 2.5 before and the rest after but I'll probably wuss out if I leave it til after the game.


----------



## YEUX

i did about 45 min on a bike trail today. ive never worked out in my life, but could really use the energy boost i get from excersizing. 
tomorrow: hour.5 on the bike  woo hoo


----------



## slyvan wanderer

swiming


----------



## qwe

ran and walked for about 24 minutes (4 min run 4 min walk switching)

later at night played jailbreak, a game with lots of running

i feel so great after i excersise. but i have to stand in front of the fan naked for 3 min, i get so sweaty i feel like i took a swim


----------



## Ximot

jogged to the post office... 300meters 

went to my ashtanga yoga class

changed a car tyre


----------



## Skwirrelle

Well last night I did 4k warm up before my game. Played the whole game because we were short of players even though I copped a few shots (got a huge bruise on my jaw today) and went for spills a couple of times (gravel rash on my palms and forearm). I'd love to wear a pedometer when i play a full game of Centre because I could finally prove to ppl how much work I really do... will have to set this up sometime.... 
I've got a 3 day carnival coming up in 2 weeks and it is going to smash me! I've decided to start running every day (fingers crossed) just baout so that I can build up my stamina to play 5 or 6 A grade games in a row....
Cheers to me for being so keen and enthusiastic even though I have barely started yet....


----------



## qwe

im odd... i got high today and as usual it gave me lots of energy and made me want to expend it. so i took a walk, and ran. pot is my cardio drug!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Wow what the hell...pot totally would make me never work out again. 

Today I did my shoulder lifts, some sit ups, and some lunges and butt lifts. Yay!


----------



## Skwirrelle

I actually went for a run this afternoon.... about 4k I think. I didn't think I'd do it because I spent most of the day coming up with excuses but then this arvo I just said Stuff it! You're going! and I did!!!!


----------



## Cecil

Had a morning swim practice from 6-7:30 - we did about 5k. This afternoon I went for a light 10 minute jog down to the pool, did half an hour of weights, 2 x 100 crunches, 2 x 50 side crunches, 2 x 50 back extensions, followed by another 3k in the pool. 

A relatively intense day - it's been 3 days since I did weights last so I had to get them done. Not fun doing them the day I had double swim workouts.


----------



## starlightgemini

YAY! I took a few days off from the gym for a few reasons, one of them being that weird pain I kept getting when I ran.

Today I did an awesome 45 minute run/walk on the treadmill with NO PAIN!!!! Let's hope it stays that way :D  And I felt so good after my workout.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

No pain!  Im glad to hear it. Must have been something totally random then.


----------



## shahab6

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *YAY! I took a few days off from the gym for a few reasons, one of them being that weird pain I kept getting when I ran.
> 
> Today I did an awesome 45 minute run/walk on the treadmill with NO PAIN!!!! Let's hope it stays that way :D  And I felt so good after my workout. *



Maybe your not warming up enough, thats why your getting weird  pain.


----------



## Cecil

starlight, I think I know what you're talking about. Does it feel kind of like a cramp, off to the side under the ribs, and get more and more stabbing as you run? I get these every now and then. 

It's caused by a spasm in the diaphragm. Keep your breathing deep and controlled (inhale and exhale when your left foot hits), don't eat an hour before you run, and  start off slower and gradually increase the intensity.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Went for a run last night...I didnt perform how I wanted though..I dont think I waited long enough after eating a pizza. Does anyone know how long you are supposed to wait after eating to work out? I waited about 45 minutes.

Im still really proud of myself though! My body is looking more tone, Ive been doing lots of little excercises here and there along with the running at least once a week. Ive also been doing a lot of stretching. I want to be able to do the splits by mid summer! Its so hard!


----------



## shahab6

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> *. Does anyone know how long you are supposed to wait after eating to work out? I waited about 45 minutes.
> *


They say you should wait at least 1 hour before you workout.


----------



## Oceanboy

30/5 3hrs Aerobics Classes, 1hr Step class, 1 Body Balance Class.(Yoga,Tai Chi Gong, Meditation)
31/5 1 1hr Aerobics Class, 1 Step Class, 1 Weights Class, 1hr cycling
01/6   1 BodyJam Class (various dance formats),~30min swim, 20min Cycling, 1X1hr Jazz Dance Class, 1X1hr CardioHighLow Aerobics Class, Another 1hr BodyJam Class in the evening.
02/6 2x 1hr CardioHighLow Aerobics Classes
03/06 1/2hr LI Aerobics, 1hr Yoga, 
04/06 1xBodyBalance Class
Cycling to gyms and back all week.

Does anybody else here do Les Mills Classes?

Good Thread!

Peace,

O.


----------



## starlightgemini

Cecil said:
			
		

> *starlight, I think I know what you're talking about. Does it feel kind of like a cramp, off to the side under the ribs, and get more and more stabbing as you run? I get these every now and then.
> 
> It's caused by a spasm in the diaphragm. Keep your breathing deep and controlled (inhale and exhale when your left foot hits), don't eat an hour before you run, and  start off slower and gradually increase the intensity. *



YES! thanks


----------



## Oceanboy

*I am a diagnosed addict of fitness.*


05/06
Cycling
1hr Weights
1hr Super Circuit
1hr Dance Class
More cycling

it's still morning, so I'll see what else I'll be doing Including at least about 40min cycling this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Skwirrelle

I went right out today and bought fresh fruit which I never usually eat. I would be lucky to have fruit twice a week lately but I have had a craving for apples and since I usually don't get a lunch break I though I'd be able to take my apple and water bottle out on playground duty and eat then instead of starving til 4 o'clock most days. Other than that I was slack on Friday and most of the weekend. I did jog to the shop on Saturday morning instead of driving though and I have a full two days of netball games next weekend because of our annual carnival so I really should take it a bit easy this week.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

shahab6 said:
			
		

> *They say you should wait at least 1 hour before you workout. *



Cool thanks. 

Oceanboy it sounds like your workout is really good! I aspire to be like that.

Last night:

Went for a good run, I ran FAST this time. Then I went through a cycle of allll my little excercises, like lunges, squats, push ups, sit ups. I spent about 15 minutes cooling down and working on stretches for my legs. Im getting a bit more flexible, but nowhere near being able  to do the splits yet.  

Good job everyone! !


----------



## yucatanboy

stretching 
sit ups
push ups 
pull ups
100 lb weights
tai chi 
cutting blackberry bushes with a machete for like half an hour

not gonna give # reps on the exercises cuz i am freakin' weak


----------



## starlightgemini

I have a workout related question but I didn't want to start a whole new thread about it because its pretty simple, lol, so I thought I'd put it here for some of you fitness types to see 

I was just wondering something about heartrate. On the treadmill that I use at the gym, it has a chart showing heartrate related to age, and the different percentages. Like what working out at 70% and 85% of your heartrate is, as well as your maximum heartrate.

What number should I be aiming for? As in percentage. I'm a 23 year old female (ok I will be 23 in 6 days, close enough  ). During the peak of my workout, my heartrate seems to be around 165-170, which apparently is me working at 85%. Is that good? Too much?

Thanks


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Ack I wish I had an answer for you, Im not too knowledged on heartrate stuff. Any experts?


----------



## fruitfly

jubzie said:
			
		

> *hour and a half of cycling (25 miles), hour and a half of ashtanga yoga (full first series), and walked ~2 miles *


Cool. I felt the best I had ever felt in my life when I committed to ashtanga yoga several days a week. It's so, so rewarding ... I'd love to get back into it, though I admit the idea of working back up to even beginner's level strength is daunting considering how far back I've allowed myself to slip. 

I guess I didn't 'work out' today in the traditional sense, though I did spend a while working in the garden as well as running around with my dog. Thankfully she's a very active and athletic dog, so she forces me to move my body and sweat every day. Whether I feel like it or not.


----------



## shahab6

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *I have a workout related question but I didn't want to start a whole new thread about it because its pretty simple, lol, so I thought I'd put it here for some of you fitness types to see
> 
> I was just wondering something about heartrate. On the treadmill that I use at the gym, it has a chart showing heartrate related to age, and the different percentages. Like what working out at 70% and 85% of your heartrate is, as well as your maximum heartrate.
> 
> What number should I be aiming for? As in percentage. I'm a 23 year old female (ok I will be 23 in 6 days, close enough  ). During the peak of my workout, my heartrate seems to be around 165-170, which apparently is me working at 85%. Is that good? Too much?
> 
> Thanks  *



You should be targeting from 148 - 167


----------



## starlightgemini

^ thanks!   So is it bad though if my heartrate tends to hover more around the 165 mark?

I alternate running and walking... so, I take my heartrate right after I'm done a running interval, where it would be higher of course. But then I cool down a bit with the walking, then run again and bring it back up.


----------



## shahab6

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *^ thanks!   So is it bad though if my heartrate tends to hover more around the 165 mark?
> . *



Its not bad.What is your Resting HR? This way I can tell you exactly what it should be and the Maximum it can be.


----------



## starlightgemini

I'm going to need a refresher course in how to determine resting heartrate. I forget


----------



## shahab6

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *I'm going to need a refresher course in how to determine resting heartrate. I forget  *



Place the tips of your index and middle fingers over the Radial Artery and apply a light pressure to it. Don't use your THUMB. It has a pulse of it's own. Then count the beats for one minute to get the HR


----------



## starlightgemini

ok then, I detected 92


----------



## shahab6

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *ok then, I detected 92 *




If your resting heartrate is 92 then your target rate should be 181 and the Maximum should be 199.  But you should do your resting HR tomorrow morning 92 seems high.


----------



## maybetinymaybesad

i played squash....but everyone should learn to play squash! everyone i have taught to play has loved it. it burns the most calories of any sport played with a ball, including soccer, water polo, etc. it's not very popular in the US. it's played in an enclosed court, similar to but smaller than a racquetball court, with a little black ball that doesn't bounce much until you get it warmed up, and a racquet.


----------



## Skwirrelle

Oh I love squash. It is so much fun and such a good workout. Now I'm inspired... I'm going to the squash courts next weekend... I'll be stuffed enough without any extra activity this weekend.
On topic...
Today I did a 5k run and then about 20mins of sprint training. I am pleased


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I skipped my workout yesterday but hopefully Im gonna go running tonight.


----------



## KombatMEDication

i'm gonna start workin out with the special forces guys here at fort hood tx to get in shape for selection.i'm worried i'll be the slowest weakest dude in the group,but i need to get prepared for selection


----------



## KombatMEDication

oh yes,wow a bunch of people who do recreational drugs and are interested in being physicaly fit,damn this is cool


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

^(not sure if that was sarcasm or not  )

Not all of us do drugs.  A lot of us *like me* came here years ago when we were into that kind of stuff, and stayed because we enjoy the community.


----------



## KombatMEDication

*ok*

no not sarcasm,i like drugs and working out and i find that there aren't very many people i know who also like both.but i just assumed that being on bl there were plenty of others like me.and i'm not going to stop telling you you're hot until i can get a pic of myself on here deja,so i can get your take on me


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Oh Im sure there are. I mean, Bluelight is all about harm reduction and doing drugs as healthily as possible. It shouldnt be black and white. I mean if you are a responsible drug user, you should be concerned with your health. In my opinion anyone who would just let their health go, probably isnt resposible or mature enough to be doing drugs in the first place. Which is why I love this forum so much.


----------



## Glitter

I go to CURVES. I works great!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

^Is it expensive?


----------



## Skwirrelle

Well I just finished my long weekend netball carnival... We came third! So that was 10hrs of netball over the two days. OMG my legs are sore today!


----------



## biz0r

Ok...today was a busy day. Did my chest/tri/delt day this morning, which went great. Then I went to the driving range (golf) not once, but twice...and it's like 95 here in Houston so I was sweating like a pig. So I got a lot of activity in and now I'm on my final meal before I go take a shower and hit the sack (early today, I'm beat).

Thats not to mention the errands I ran today as well...whew!


----------



## Glitter

It costs $30 a month for CURVES. It's not fancy like your average work out club or gym, but it's quick and easy and that's what makes me want to go. I actually sweat the whole time! 

G


----------



## wastedwalrus

umm...

walked downstairs and made myself a sandwich, drove to the video store, and sat in the hot-tub..... whew, I am exhausted.

Excersise is absurd, in my opinion (unless it's used as a tool to induce sleep.... somethign I often have to do).


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

Today...

DId the usual 10.30-5.30 shift at work and made my way into The Cult (aka Fitness First) by 6pm.

This place feels as I imagine any gym would after being taken over by McDonalds. For those who have not been but who have seen the movie Dodgeball - it bears a striking similarity to GlobalGym.

("Coz at Global Gym - we're better than you!")
("Fitness First - be yourself, but better!")

Trained my back on the weights, moved and did 80 crunches with 50kg resistance, ran on a machine for 3km and then worked out biceps until I could barely lift a towel.

Fun experience (meh!) and was there for about 1.5 hours.

For the above posters who mentioned squash - it is the perfect winter sport! I cannot stand running but that is such an intense game an hour flies by. You are completely knackered by the end of it as well. It is as strategic as chess with better angles than pool and more exhausting than an hour of aerobics.

Try it. The basics are tough to get but once you get them down it is the best cardio workout.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am toying with the idea.  I keep saying in the next half hour I will exercise.  Only my fingers and mind are getting exercise.


----------



## wastedwalrus

"Only my fingers and mind are getting exercise."

The mind is to most important part of our bodies to excersise.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thank you for aiding the rationale of my sloth like tendencies.  
I AM getting exercise, yes I am!


----------



## lifeisforliving

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> I am toying with the idea.  I keep saying in the next half hour I will exercise. *Only my fingers and mind are getting exercise. *




Boy.. after reading that, I'm wondering if I'm the only one here that thought dirty thoughts?


----------



## starlightgemini

I took most of last week off from the gym because I was sick (only I would get a COLD during a June heatwave 8( lol ), and I was feeling crappy about it.

I had a looooooooooong day at work yesterday (11:30am til midnight, straight through, no break) and a fairly long one today (9am til 7:30pm with a short break), so needless to say I'm a little run down.

BUT I have a lot on my mind (emotionally) and pent up anger and hurt and some stress, and I thought to myself "maybe I'll feel better if I go for a run at the gym"

OMG, I totally feel better. For the moment anyway, but, at least its something :D

Plus I can tell that I am improving with my running. I'm up to equal intervals of walking/running.... 3 mins walk then 3 run.... keep going for 30-40 mins. Quite an improvement from when I started out and couldn't really run more than 2 minutes straight, and I was lucky if I got 2 intervals of running in lol.

I'm proud of myself :D  Hopefully soon I'll be running MORE than walking!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Ive had a lot going on so I havent worked out. Someone motivate me! Bleeehhhh its SO hard to keep it up.


----------



## pw1024

today i ran 3 miles. i did a full work out monday with weight training and running 3 miles. tuesday i only did weight training because i did a workout with my personal trainer (omg am i sore today) and i just didn't have time before work. tomorrow i think i'll either do the eliptical for cardio or take a rest, my throat is getting sore.


----------



## pw1024

starlightgemini said:
			
		

> *I took most of last week off from the gym because I was sick (only I would get a COLD during a June heatwave 8( lol ), and I was feeling crappy about it.
> 
> I had a looooooooooong day at work yesterday (11:30am til midnight, straight through, no break) and a fairly long one today (9am til 7:30pm with a short break), so needless to say I'm a little run down.
> 
> BUT I have a lot on my mind (emotionally) and pent up anger and hurt and some stress, and I thought to myself "maybe I'll feel better if I go for a run at the gym"
> 
> OMG, I totally feel better. For the moment anyway, but, at least its something :D
> 
> Plus I can tell that I am improving with my running. I'm up to equal intervals of walking/running.... 3 mins walk then 3 run.... keep going for 30-40 mins. Quite an improvement from when I started out and couldn't really run more than 2 minutes straight, and I was lucky if I got 2 intervals of running in lol.
> 
> I'm proud of myself :D  Hopefully soon I'll be running MORE than walking! *



that's awesome! when i first started running again last year i could only run a couple minutes at a time too. it's taken me a year, but now i can run 2 miles straight, then i walk 5 minutes and run until i hit the 3 mile mark. i have asthma so its important for me to run to keep my lungs in shape.

i just wanted to offer a word of encouragement though, i think your doing a great job.


----------



## Skwirrelle

Well I haven't done anything since Monday, not even at training yesterday. I'm not sure if I copped a few too many knocks to my neck over the weekend but i woke up Tuesday morning in absolute agony and though the pain is starting to subside I'm just not up to doing anything yet. I made sure to stretch extra well before and after every game so I think that I might have just bruised or strained it when I got copped an elbow or something. 
Anyway, hopefully it'll be good enough to run tommorrow night, otherwise as long as I am good for my Monday night game I'll be happy 
I just hate how quickly I start to feel useless and lethargic when I can't work out


----------



## starlightgemini

pw1024 said:
			
		

> *i just wanted to offer a word of encouragement though, i think your doing a great job. *



thank you! :D

I'm so not motivated to run today, but I'm about to go to the gym anyway! Yesterday's workout sucked because I had horrible cramps and I forced myself on the treadmill anyway. Oh it sucked, but I got through it.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

^I agree, great job! If only I had a gym membership..


----------



## starlightgemini

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> *^I agree, great job! If only I had a gym membership.. *



you should get one! I really really just wanted to buy a treadmill, because if I have workout equipment at home then I have NO excuse not to use it. Plus I can watch TV or listen to loud music or do whatever I want while working out!

But, at the time that I started getting into exercising regularly, the place I was living in had no room for me to own a treadmill, so I joined a gym. But wouldn't you know, just a couple months later, I move into my own apartment and I have SO MUCH room here that I could not only have a treadmill, but dedicate a whole room to being my own mini gym lol. But I sold my soul to a $45/month gym membership... so, it makes no sense for me to buy a treadmill. At least not til my year membership is up


----------



## Skwirrelle

Well I feel like I haven't done anything for ages but I played netball again last night so that was a good workout, and hopefully i can keep it up for the rest of the week. Another thing is that I am starting to feel, since being put up to A grade that I'm having some really lousy games so I'm going to start doing more solo training (since my team doesn't train at all anymore) and working alot on my verticals and steps. Since going up a grade I really cop alot of shit for only being 5foot6 so I definately think I need to improve my verticals just to keep up with the league. 
I also totally require a treadmill and/or stationary bike. I love working out on them at the gym, but my gym is so far away from my house and they have the tvs always set on the most stupid 80's inspired fitness first channel. It brings tears to your eyes. If only I had one to use at home infront of my tv. That would be awesome


----------



## smart-e

Ive been feeling really sad and messed up this week so I havn't done much exercise. I only went to the gym on Monday for a pump class and thats it. Had good intentions Wednesday and Thursday but ended up no going. Well next week will be better..................hopefully


----------



## Skwirrelle

I'm back into it! Yay! Well I did my usual 4 km yesterday but I also decided to walk up the dam wall, pretty steep incline so I'm extra proud of myself. 
It's easy for me to be happy with my Friday efforts because I know I have the weekend off (because I'm usually not home at all, spending time with the bf) and I don't have to commit to doing anything until Monday, which is netball anyway, and I love doing that 
But I'm still happy. I went running at 3pm yesterday because I was affraid I'd lose motivation if i waited til my usual 5:30 or 6 to go. I'm glad it's winter, I'd die if I tried to do that in summer.


----------



## junglejuice

Chest+Biceps workout
50 min elliptical cardio


----------



## jubzie

3 hour bike ride.


----------



## dior

Its Sunday and Im hungover so Ill say how I worked out yesterday 

Cardio: 45 min Bike Ride
Weights: Upper Body 
Pilates: Lower body (Winsor)


----------



## Doodle

I ran 8k this morning, and it hurt a bit more than I would have liked, oh well... I have a 2k swim tonight.

I will be sleeping well tonight !


----------



## starlightgemini

I was so unmotivated to workout today. I worked 9 hours at work (constantly on my feet) and the past 2 nights I got about 5 hours of sleep for each night. I need more than that! So, needless to say, when I got done work today all I wanted to do was lay around. But I knew I'd beat myself up over it, so I FORCED myself to go to the gym. I did a half-ass workout, since I was so tired and couldn't push myself, but at least I still went! :D


----------



## blahblahblah

25 mile bike ride


----------



## Skwirrelle

Well I'm kept with it today, did my 4km as well as running up the dam wall. Wasn't too motivated but since I ate peanut m&m's for lunch i didn't give myself a choice. Starting to get easier again... which is good but I was pretty disapointed with my netball game on Monday... I slacked in the last quarter cause i was so buggered and felt so bad for letting the team down. Anyway I'll be glad when holidays are over and training starts up again next week


----------



## JBizzle

15 min core exercises and stretching

45 min of Active Rest upper Body

15 min of cooldown and stretching

I'd give it an 8 out of 10. If I had a partner, I might of worked harder.

But I'm rarely happy with my workouts.


----------



## Doodle

110K bike ride - rest day tomorrow - woohoo!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Ive been deathly ill but am going to be getting back into working out again. Thank god, I feel so lazy!


----------



## kamikazikid

oof!  I've ruined my workout regime!  My workout plan for the past many months has been a weight training session every monday, wednesday, and friday with stretching and a little cardio.  I just randomly havnt done it for almost two weeks and I gained almost 7 lbs in that time!  This string made me want to get back on it so god damnit tomarrow I'm gonna have me a bigass workout!  thanks bluelight


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I did weights for my arms today. Something at least! Im getting too scrawny on my upper body.


----------



## Ximot

went to play squash this morning


----------



## jj27xx

30 minutes of squats and presses followed by 45 min of cardio.  It was a slow day. :D


----------



## Skwirrelle

Well I have managed to stay motivated for another week. I did my 4km (plus I have started doing a sprint run up the dam wall instead of walking it now) on Thursday, missed Friday because I was busy so I made it up Sunday and I'm hoping to do a half hour of laps before netball if the oval isn't too wet and muddy. Then as a reward I'm going to the local show (carnival) tommorrow! I really want to go on some scarry ride...


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I worked out today! YES!!! Getting back on track.

Sit ups- 100
Side crunches-15 each side
Push ups-20 (I know I have a weak upperbody ew)
bicep curls-20 each side with a 5 pound weight
front leg lifts-10
back leg lifts-20 each leg
Squats & lunges-10 each going slow

Not that good but something! Its getting better.


----------



## dada

im 66kg an Um yesterday 
30 min running 
125lb bench press 4x10 
225lb leg press 4x15 
60lb tricep pulldown 3x12 
60-90 sec ab stabelisers 
3x30 crunch twist 

I like drugs but they cant give you the hedfuk free high that excersise can


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Getting back on track-

side raises-20
bicep curls-20 each arm (5 poud weight)
sit ups-110
side crunches-20 each side
push ups- 15 (getting stronger woo hoo lol)
lunges-20
back leg lifts-20 each leg
squats- 15


----------



## Skwirrelle

My turn to be sick it appears... I've finally caught the flu and it had to happen the day before holidays finish and I have to go back to work. OMG work on Friday was miserable but hopefully i'll be over it in a few days.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

OKay..so in the past couple days I havent been keeping track..but for the last two days in a row I did my sit ups, push ups, and yesterday I did a LOT of extra lunges. I could really feel it today! One thing Im keeping up with doing every day is lifting my weights. It really makes me feel good to do it.


----------



## ~*EtherealVision*~

^^ Consistency is the key!!  It always feels good knowing that no matter how busy I am during the day, I get in the gym and do something good for *me*. Keeps me sane.  :D 

Todays workout: Shoulders/Abs

Overhead Press (Machine): 4 x 8
Side Laterals: (Free Weights): 4 x 8
Side Laterals: (Machine): 4 x 8
Rear Delts (Machine): 4 x 8

Abs: Hanging Leg Raises 4 x 10

Cardio: 25 min Stairmaster


----------



## Skwirrelle

Wow, been a little while since I've posted here.... not as bad as it looks though  I've been pretty good, only missing a day here or there (thx to my brand new mp3 player keeping me pumped). I'm up to doing 15 laps of the oval on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays when I get there early enough and otherwise keeping up my 4km if I don't get time at the track. 15 laps is just over 7km so I'm happy with that. I don't really think I need to do much more. It would be nice if I could get up to doing 10km and then alternate between doing 5 and 10 depending on what else has been going on during the day/week. I've also picked up my old weights bench from my ex/mates place and put it back together at home so I'm trying to do just a little bit every other day or so. More emphasis on the days I don't do cardio obviously 
Should be doing a personal training course soon as soon as the $ is available so I'm pretty excited about that. Looking to just do it part time once qualified, working with a mate who's in the field already  Happy happy joy joy, I'm getting really excited about a change of occupation within the next year.


----------



## Karaboudjan

I did 20 press ups when I got out of bed followed by 15 arm extensions on each arm. Then I did another 20 press ups followed by a 7.5km ride on the exercise bike and I'll do another 20 press ups and 15 arm extensions on each arm soon.


----------



## starlightgemini

I just got another tattoo, and I've been advised to avoid working out for a couple weeks (til it heals)    I don't know what to do with myself! I'm already feeling shitty about myself since I haven't been to the gym in 3 days. I guess missing a couple weeks at the gym is better than ending up screwing up a tattoo which is part of me forever  

Still sucks though   I suppose I could do some things at home, like lift weights. I just can't do my usual cardio, because I'm supposed to avoid sweating for long periods of time or some BS


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

^I didnt know you couldnt work out with a new tat. Where is it located?

Ive been doing well. Every day or every couple of days I do a good workout (Ive been focusing on upperbody). Ive moved up in weight on my dumbells to 10 pounds (seems like a little but its hard for me, our family line of women are all tiny on top). So I consider it an accomplishment. Today I did a ton of sit ups too.


----------



## starlightgemini

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> *^I didnt know you couldnt work out with a new tat. Where is it located? *



It's on my upper back, right below my neck.

I didn't know you couldn't work out with a new tat either  til AFTER I got it. Know how they advise you not to soak in a bathtub for a few weeks... well, there's similar reasoning behind not being able to work out. All the sweating is  the same as soaking it in water, I guess. I dunno. I'm sure I COULD workout, but, better safe than sorry. There is also something about stretching the area. Like, right now its scabbing over (as it should) too much movement would probably rip up the scabs and that's bad.

I'm going CRAZY since I haven't been to the gym in like 5 days


----------



## inode

2 sets of pushups in the morning

Walked home from work (4 miles)

I guess that's a workout


----------



## starlightgemini

I started back at the gym on Friday, after getting the ok from my tattoo artist about working out while a tat is healing. Actually I have 2 healing tats right now lol. One is almost 2 weeks old and the other is 5 days old. But, no complications from working out so far. 

Yesterday I went to the gym TWICE. Once in the mid afternoon (2pm I think) and then again around 9pm. Today I went around 11:30am, then I'm working from 4pm til about 11:30pm or midnight, then I'm going to force myself to go back again for another 1/2 hr after work. I feel like I have to make up for the week I missed last week 8)


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Ever since my psoriasis came back full force, the only workout Ive been motivated to do is swimming. I just cant concentrate on trying to make my body look good when my skin is covered in lesions. This sucks.


----------



## smart-e

I just realised that I have the city 2 surf on in less than a week. If you dont know its one of the biggest runs in Australia.

http://city2surf.sunherald.com.au/

Im not really prepared so Im going for a run tonght and then a pump class. I shouldnt think that I will do too badly in the run since I run a fair bit on the tread mill but who knows hey.


----------



## globechild

I rode to the pool- about 30 mins- 20 mins uphill, swam 2.5km, then rode home again.  This is my daily routine at the moment, with the additional gym workout too (not tonight as i'm very sore from a 5 hour mountain walk last night in which we got lost in the dark!).


----------



## mariacallas

Ximot said:
			
		

> went to play squash this morning



awesome ! Another squash (fanatic?) 
I've been playing squash on average 3-4 times a week since January of this year....its the only sport that really gets my adrenaline pumping and does not bore me at all. Last night (saturday) I wasnt able to play, so I popped my *"Kung Fu Tae-bo"* DVD in the living room and sweated for a good 30 minutes. Whew havent done that in a while


----------



## Negative

Not today . . . I've been trying to get back into some semblance of a workout routine but the only thing I've really been doing is jogging three times a week for about a month now . . . now that I finally have a car of my own (scored that one today :D  ) I'm going to get a membership to the local YMCA, I can go right after work cause its only like 10 miles away, they have full weights, three basketball courts, stationary bikes, a pool and a steam room so I think I'll enjoy it there :D


----------



## mariacallas

I went to my Spinning class today ( and am booked two months in advance for a certain number of sessions so I DONT flake out! I go once or twice a week depending on how many times I get to play squash which is my primary form of exercise ) ......I was about 15 minutes late  but I still managed to catch up with the class and work up a good sweat, completing the last four terrains.
Spinning is my favorite indoor aerobic activity....I used to go to Step-Class, Aero-Kickboxing and Tae-bo in the past and I really miss those routines....its just too bad the gyms where I am a member have discarded/replaced old programs with new stuff and/or good instructors that I have known for years. I have a couple of workout DVDs but I am so much more motivated when I am part of a class.

So unless another exercise class comes along that will give me the benefit of losing 500 calories per 40 minute session and NOT bore me at all, spinning it is for me. Anybody else here spin too?
http://www.spinning.com/


----------



## Skwirrelle

You know I have always wanted to do a spinning class but never gotten around to it. It's on my to do before I leave the country list.

On topic... today I lifted some weights and did a bit of upper body. Very low impact because i don't want to start my gums bleeding again (wisdom teeth out last week). I feel uber slack because I had to miss my netball game last night, will miss another one tonight because I'm still too sore and I have been existing on basically just ice cream and custard since friday.

I sure will have some catchup to do next week


----------



## [S]alvatore

Squats
Barbell Incline Bench 
Bent Over Barbell Rows 
Close Grip Underhand Chins 
Weighted Hanging Leg Raises

Bleh, leg's are hammered.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I got food poisoning and threw up ten times in one day. Horrid yes..but my abs were really rock hard when I woke up this morning!
 Ill get back to my regular workouts soon and post them here.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Okay, today I did 4 sets of ten push ups..with my hands in different positions to work different muscles. I did arm reps with 10 and 15 pound weights. I did lunges with weights and then I did about 50 sit ups, and some crunches to the side, as well as lying on my back and lifting my legs forward and up (not sure what this is called but it works the lower back and lower abs). Yay me!


----------



## youversusthesea

100 situps, that's all you'll get from me today. haha


----------



## beautifly2

i jogged for half hour on tread mill and then another half an hour on the arc trainer 2 excellent cardio machines that keep me fit.  then idid some stretching.....it felt sooooo good.


----------



## arizona83

Finally benched 200 lbs last week, a little goal I set myself. 

Frusration galore at the moment. Forearm injury preventing me from gyming. Not a happy camper!!!


----------



## version 1/11

back and traps...

rev/grip hammer strength row 2x8

wide rev/grip lat pulldown  2x8

close grip cable row   2x8

close grip lat pull down   2 x10

traps shrug 4x8


----------



## [S]alvatore

Military Press
Deadlifts 
Close Grip Bench
Dips
Wide Grip Chin Ups


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I did two miles at the track today, some walking, some jogging, some sprints.
Yesterday I did weights, push ups, sit ups, leg lifts and lunges. Didnt keep track of the amounts.


----------



## patte4dm

I smoked a couple bowls and ate a bannana.


----------



## mariacallas

ahhhh I had one of the best spinning workouts EVER....you know what I mean, when somedays your workout is just so-so, and other days its FANTASTIC. Like super sweaty, heart racing, endorphins shooting out of your head fantastic. 
Fifty minutes of spinning, ten minutes of stretching.


----------



## GrizzleBee's

25 minutes on the treadmill (2.37km... not sure how much that'd be in miles). So far, that's my daily "workout".

I am in desperate need of a workout plan. I work out with weights, but not consistently (one day workout, break for three days, workout two days in a row... pretty sporadic). Gonna be poking around these boards for some ideas...


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> ahhhh I had one of the best spinning workouts EVER....you know what I mean, when somedays your workout is just so-so, and other days its FANTASTIC. Like super sweaty, heart racing, endorphins shooting out of your head fantastic.
> Fifty minutes of spinning, ten minutes of stretching.



Woohoo that sounds awesome! I didnt work out today, but last night I got a pretty good workout dancing at the club. And I walked/ran two miles yesterday morning. Im going to work out tomorrow too.


----------



## randycaver

I did 45 minutes of cardio/step aerobics today 

first time in a long time! unfortunately, now i feel sick, but i'm hoping to keep it up tomorrow


----------



## wizekrak

My usual chest and arms workout:

Bench 3x8
fly 3x8
tricep pushdown 3x8
rear delt row 3x8
upright row 3x8
bend over and extend arm backwards and up keeping it stiff 3x8
dips 3x8
similar to bench but with arms at sides 3x8
reverse curl 3x8
bicep curl 3x8
wrist curl 3x8
reverse wrist curl 3x8

all in about an hour, it's tough for me to gain weight and I eat like a horse.

This site is great for planning a workout routine http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## [S]alvatore

Uhhh, can you say overtraining?

Squats
Barbell Incline Bench 
Bent Over Barbell Rows 
Close Grip Underhand Chins 
Hammer Curls

Good workout today, added 10 kg's to my squat and 5 to my bench.


----------



## wizekrak

Today was a light day, I just did abs.

3 sets of crunchs (weight behind head)
3 sets of weighted oblique crunches for each side (lay on my side and raise the torso)

For my 3 major workout days (not counting abs) I like to add a new exercise every couple weeks or so.  I think I'm hooked on the endorphin release.


----------



## Negative

just jogging, but i think I may do some crunches and some bicep curls before bed, still don't have my workouts in any real rhyme or reason yet, just getting back into doing it a lot and trying to get regular, get my body used to the abuse again :D


----------



## wizekrak

^^^
I found that was the hardest part.  When I started I'd be almost exhauseted after doing bench and I'd be dripping sweat.  After a couple months of intense workouts I still have energy after a workout and I don't sweat nearly as much.  Once you get the endurance level up it's much easier to push yourself.


----------



## ebola?

erotic rendezvous with your mother, dual anal fisting.

ebola


----------



## Dtergent

Vigorous weed-pulling, repeated stone-lifting, intense running around like a retard with my dog.


----------



## mariacallas

50 minutes of squash! And around 15 minutes of running from the parking lot across the supermarket and back with really heavy groceries after


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Walked 2 miles yesterday. Today I did a ton of crunches and some push ups.


----------



## ruski

5km into a 15km run my right foot started giving me issues, could barley walk. Looks like my prescription orthotics are over correcting my foot fall on my right foot  Off to the podiatrist on Tuesday. Marathon in ~2 weeks.. argh!


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

I've been power-walking for 45 min-1 hour most nights of the week, but Wednesday night I tried a bit of a jog.  Found I could sustain it for about 2-3 minutes.  So I incorporated 3 x of those jogs into my 50 minute walk.  Interval training! :D   I'm hoping to improve to the stage I can jog non-stop for 30-35 minutes, like I used to be able to.


----------



## arizona83

1 hour weight training (Back / Bicepts)

2.3 kms high intensity rowing machine

20 mins high intensity exercise bike.


----------



## mariacallas

I went spinning for one hour Monday....didnt exercise tuesday and wednesday, and thursday I played 50 minutes of squash.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Today I did a short yoga and pilates workout, then about a million and one crunches and stretched out reallllly good.


----------



## ebola?

nawt shit.
i don't have my bike up here.

ebola


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Keeping this thread alive....

Did a GREAT Buns and thighs workout yesterday..it was one of those "tone up in ten minutes" things...I didnt think it would work but WOW...I could barely stand up to get out of bed today. I am SORE!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Jacked off for 10 minutes


----------



## ebola?

I biked an hour up hills, as I do 6 times a week.

ebola


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Did a butt workout and half of an abs workout. The abs workout was so hard I couldnt even get through it! Something to work towards I suppose.


----------



## wizekrak

I haven't worked out in a week or so, exams are doing my head in.  Once that passes it's business as usual.  Lifting a couple beers doesn't count as a worout does it?


----------



## Shielded

I did 3 sets of bench presses today.  Then 3 sets each of leg raises, situps, crunches, and push-ups.  Then ran for 2.5 miles, around 1 mile of that was on incline.


----------



## mariacallas

Whew, did one hour of intense I.C.E. (Indoor Cycling Exercise aka SPINNING) and right after that, my friend convinced me to try the hour-long Abs/Core Strengthening class, to which I (grudgingly, lol) said yes. 

Oooooher my body aches right now, I can't believe how unaligned my spine has become (I used to do Pilates before but I stopped.)


----------



## wizekrak

^^^
What's the difference between Spinning and using a stationary bike?


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Did a dance workout for about 15 minutes.


----------



## yucatanboy2

walked home from work (only takes like 10-15 min), casually lifted (8 reps @ 165lbs only once then wandered off) then my housemate and i did a more serious workout... i did 4 sets: 17 @ 135, 12 @ 155, 9 @ 160, 8 @ 165 followed by a by a burnout of 14 @ 95 lbs and with quick breaks for like 30+/- situps between each set.  my arms are gonna hurt tomorrow...


----------



## Sawboss

as much as I could including some cardio (still to go to work, run there and back), not finished my weights yet, trying to rip something up so I can rest tommorow... back to it I go.


----------



## mariacallas

wizekrak said:
			
		

> ^^^
> What's the difference between Spinning and using a stationary bike?





> A typical class involves a single instructor at the front of the class who leads the participants in a number of different types of cycling. The routines are designed to emulate terrain and situations encountered in actual bicycle rides, including hill climbs, sprints and interval training. Coasting downhill, however, is not simulated. The instructor uses music and enthusiastic coaching to motivate the students to work hard.
> 
> Each spinner in the class can choose his/her own goals for the session. Some participants choose to maintain a moderate, aerobic intensity level, while others drive their heart rates higher in intervals of anaerobic activity. It can be difficult to stay at the moderate level in a class that is geared towards more intensity. If spinning is not done correctly, injuries can occur; problems with the lower back and knees are most common.
> 
> Spinning classes generally use specialized stationary bicycles. Features include a mechanical device to modify the difficulty of pedalling, specially-shaped handlebars, and multiple adjustment points to fit the bicycle to a range of riders. The pedals are equipped with toe straps to hold the foot to the pedal, enabling powerful upstrokes. They may also have cleats for use with specialty bicycling shoes. These bicycles do not have the electronic features found on some models of stationary bicycles.
> 
> The difficulty of the spinning workout is modulated in three ways:
> 
> 1. by varying the resistance on a flywheel attached to the pedals. The resistance is controlled by a knob, wheel or lever that the rider operates, causing the flywheel brake (a common bicycle brake, a friction wheel, a magnetic eddy-current brake, a viscoelastic fluid brake, or a strap running around the flywheel) to tighten. Tightening the brake makes pedalling more difficult while loosening it makes pedalling easier. On most bikes, the brake can be completely loosened, leaving no resistance to pedalling except the inertia of the flywheel; or it can be tightened to a point that the rider can no longer generate enough force to turn the flywheel. Usually, riders who can not tolerate the resistances called out by the instructor are encouraged to ride at a level at which they feel comfortable yet challenged.
> 2. by changing the cadence (the speed at which the pedals turn). Pedalling faster against high resistance expends more energy than pedalling slowly against low resistance.
> 3. by sitting or standing in various positions:
> 
> * forward; hands at the frontmost part of the handlebars
> * middle; hands between the front and rear of the handlebars
> * rear; hands at the rearmost part of the handlebars (the usual position when sitting)
> * hovering; standing with all movement in the upper body and hips stopped and only the legs in motion
> 
> Each of these positions works the muscles in slightly different ways. Proper form for standing while pedalling requires the body to be more upright and the back of the legs touching or enveloping the point of the saddle, with the center of gravity directly over the crank.
> 
> A spin class is usually conducted to music. Riders may synchronize their pedalling to be in time with the rhythm of the music, thus providing an external stimulus to encourage a certain tempo. Often, the music chosen by the instructor is dance music or rock music set to a dance beat (i.e. 4/4 time), but not necessarily. This tends to help motivate participants to work harder than they might otherwise. While the music provides a tempo cue, the cadence does not need to be a multiple of the beat in order for the rider to feel in rhythm; the music therefore helps a rider maintain any constant cadence, not just a cadence that matches the beat.
> 
> It is recommended when riding in a spin class to bring plenty of water. Spinning is very energetic and causes a lot of sweating, and a person who is near dehydration can easily be dehydrated by the end of an hour of hard riding.
> 
> The flywheel resistance control is also used to brake the flywheel. When changing from fast pedaling to slow, the flywheel brake may be used to slow the flywheel rather than allowing the force of the angular momentum to be applied to ones knees and legs.



link


I find that being in a spinning class works for me because I tend to slack off when I use the stationery bike by myself!  In a class I am pushed to my limit and I end up with a hell of a workout.


----------



## LoveAlways

-mild pilates routine 

-6lb weight routine (I know I'm weak)

-I'm going to take my dog for a little walk, then head off to the gym for 1/2hr of step climbing then 1/2 run/walk on the treadmill

I really wish I could find someone around here to play tennis with. I used to play all the time, but haven't for about 8-10 yrs. I'd love to get back into it. So much more fun than going to the gym and watching tv...


----------



## *~Giggles~*

Walked up and down a flight of stairs to go to work.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Did plenty of walking around school, then I mowed my back lawn and had to empty the grass catcher 3 damn times (not an easy feat), then I hopped on the 'ol bicycle and did 2.5 miles by road and .75 miles on extremely hilly/rocky off road terrain.


----------



## blazander420

maxed out at 240 lbs. on the bench press at school. going to the gym for back-bicep day.


----------



## [S]alvatore

Squats 5x5
Barbell Bench Press 5x5
Bent Over Barbell Rows 5x5
Close Grip Underhand Chinups 5x5

I'm not going to post the weight I am pushing, because I don't dicksize.


----------



## blazander420

[S]alvatore said:
			
		

> Squats 5x5
> Barbell Bench Press 5x5
> Bent Over Barbell Rows 5x5
> Close Grip Underhand Chinups 5x5
> 
> I'm not going to post the weight I am pushing, because I don't dicksize.



im just proud of my achievements.


----------



## psychetool

I masturbated to the bali total fitness workout video. Does that count ?


----------



## falco

I had to walk about 50 miles...luckily, I don't smoke.


----------



## wizekrak

Psychetool, did you use both hands to get an even workout on both sides of the body?  Need to keep the symmetry.

I have an old stationary bike from the 70's in my basement.  The only time I use it is after a lower body workout I crank up the resistance and do three sets of peddling to exhaustion.

Spinning sounds like a good idea if your area lacks the terrain or trails for mountain biking.

Unfortunately no workout for me again today, exams are almost over, I think I'm actually losing weight due to stress, what the hell?!?!


----------



## [S]alvatore

blazander420 said:
			
		

> im just proud of my achievements.



I wasn't implying you. And by replying to my post, you proved my statement. Thank you


----------



## blazander420

[S]alvatore said:
			
		

> I wasn't implying you. And by replying to my post, you proved my statement. Thank you


yes i am swole and i will crush anything that gets in my way. lol


----------



## mariacallas

Yesterday: one hour of Squash
Today: I was late for my bench class, and so I felt bummed if I did'nt exercise at all today and took the next available class which was: CARDIO DANCE ! EEEK!
Those who know me know I despise dancing and can't dance at all....8( Anyway I took it. And it was okay...we were all sweating like pigs after 30 minutes. It's quite interesting actually, the trainer incorporated hiphop, latin, and modern dance and I didn't really care how awful I looked so I just tried to follow everystep lol....thank God nobody knew me in class


----------



## mariacallas

Yesterday: 1 hour of spinning, and 1 lap around the polo field (alternating between brisk walking and sprinting)
Today: 2 laps around the polo field


----------



## sickpuppy

I worked legs today.

Incline leg presses- 6 sets
Stifflegged deadlifts for hams-4 sets
Squats-6 sets
Leg Extentions-4 sets


and i'll get in 20 solid mins of matt work tonight. Vey tiring.


----------



## trippagurl

ran 25km this morn! Got a half marathon coming up!


----------



## ruski

trippagurl said:
			
		

> ran 25km this morn! Got a half marathon coming up!



You go girl! Is this your first?

I've got two halves coming up soon, but may have to pull out of my up coming one due to injury.


----------



## ebola?

hour of biking in the hills...per the usual.

ebola


----------



## trippagurl

ruski said:
			
		

> You go girl! Is this your first?
> 
> I've got two halves coming up soon, but may have to pull out of my up coming one due to injury.



Yes, it is my first!  Previously have just been doing 12km events but i thought id up the pace and give the half marathon ago. Do you have any good tips?


----------



## pin

200 pushups, and well i mowed 2 lawns lol ;s


----------



## djwhirlpool

I did pilates for the first time last night.  They have classes at Ballys where I'm a member.   Then Dan and I went biking, but had to cut it short due to rain.

Man, that was a good workout.  I can feel it all over today!


----------



## Spencer

I started working out again about a month ago. I do very minimal cardio (5-10 minutes brisk walking) then do my upper or lower body weight routine, depending on the day. I'm starting to get a lot of my tone and size back, which is nice, however, Im not losing any weight yet. I have noticed an inch or 2 off the waist, but the weight is static (muscle gain, I would assume). I'm trying to eat better, but usually falter at dinner,and on the weekends. 

I have absolutely no wind/stamina. Im quite a bit overweight, so Cardio is a lot more difficult than weights for me, and I havent really any idea how to improive my cardio stamina without torturing myself so much that I dont want to workout anymore.


----------



## Pharoahs

had sex with my lady. I was on top so it was alot of work...... *damn, my back.


----------



## wizekrak

Back and shoulders routine:

Lateral arm raise 3x8
Shoulder press 3x8
Modified military press (shoulder press forearms 6 inches apart) 3x8
Front arm raise 3x8
Lat pulldown 3x8
Chin up (Cable, underhand grip) 3x8
Seated cable pullover (arms above head, keep elbows straight and arc downwards) 3x8
Lateral cable pullover (opposite of lateral arm raise) 3x8
Cable shoulder shrugs 3x8
Deadlift 3x8

(Edit: missed one)


----------



## trippagurl

Spencer said:
			
		

> I started working out again about a month ago. I do very minimal cardio (5-10 minutes brisk walking) then do my upper or lower body weight routine, depending on the day. I'm starting to get a lot of my tone and size back, which is nice, however, Im not losing any weight yet. I have noticed an inch or 2 off the waist, but the weight is static (muscle gain, I would assume). I'm trying to eat better, but usually falter at dinner,and on the weekends.
> 
> I have absolutely no wind/stamina. Im quite a bit overweight, so Cardio is a lot more difficult than weights for me, and I havent really any idea how to improive my cardio stamina without torturing myself so much that I dont want to workout anymore.



gotta start somewhere spencer! Good on you for doing it! The stamina will come, just build it up slowly. Set small realistic goals so you do push yourself, but you wont get so turned off because the goals will be realistic enough for you to achieve them! if you do 10 mins brisk walking, maybe add another 5 to that, but at a slower pace so you are comfortable, then build that pace up. Or try interval training.


----------



## mariacallas

It's Sunday and I'm off to the courts in an hour.....I _never_ exercise on Sunday (this week I've exercised M-T-Th-F-S !!!! And I think I am getting truly addicted now...plus I am pissed off at a certain someone who lives with me and it amazed me that my first instinct wasnt to binge, do drugs or be a bitch, but to exercise. Now if I just keep this up.....


----------



## L2R

Sunday 
Gym
That machine the works the back when you sit up and pull back (forgot the name): 5 x 10 @ 55kgs
Bench press machine (upright): 5 x 10 @ 60kgs-70kgs
Peck deck: 3 x 10 @ 55kgs-60kgs
Lat Pull Down thingy: 3 x 10 @ 70kgs
Sit Up machine (upright): 55 (20 + 20 + 15) @ 40kgs
Tricep Pull Down (whatever it's called): 3 x 10 @ 22.5kgs

Monday
Iaijutsu 90 minutes
All 11 shodan waza kata several times each

Tuesday
45 mins kickboxing cardio class (killer)
half of the following 45 minute boxing class (my knuckles hurt)


i'm getting thinner, fat wise, but i'm still 86kgs.


----------



## Carl Landrover

trippagurl said:
			
		

> ran 25km this morn! Got a half marathon coming up!



Wow, pretty good, around 15.5 or so...that's more than I've ever run. How long have you been running for? What's your weekly mileage like and your weekly long run? Ha, I'm kind of a running nerd.  

I'm entering into week 6 after taking about half a year off and getting hooked on opiates/opiods, heroin mainly. I'm starting up real slow, but have made some big improvements in the last few weeks, especially looking back to the first day.

Anyways, for week 5, I ran 20 miles in 5 days, longest was 5. I've been doing my 'long' runs on Mondays lately, so yesterday I did a bit more than 7. Just a recovery 3 today, legs felt fine, but I felt crappy otherwise.


----------



## wizekrak

My chest and arms routine as listed a few pages back.  Tommorow is going to be lower body.

I'm finding I'm becoming more solid and more defined (even with high weight and low reps) but gaining mass is still a bitch.

I'm becoming a total workout junky.  If I go a few days without any serious activity I get moody and depressed.  I guess I need my daily endorphine release.


----------



## ruski

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Wow, pretty good, around 15.5 or so...that's more than I've ever run. How long have you been running for? What's your weekly mileage like and your weekly long run? Ha, I'm kind of a running nerd.
> 
> I'm entering into week 6 after taking about half a year off and getting hooked on opiates/opiods, heroin mainly. I'm starting up real slow, but have made some big improvements in the last few weeks, especially looking back to the first day.
> 
> Anyways, for week 5, I ran 20 miles in 5 days, longest was 5. I've been doing my 'long' runs on Mondays lately, so yesterday I did a bit more than 7. Just a recovery 3 today, legs felt fine, but I felt crappy otherwise.



It'll take awhile to get used to that sort of milage. Coming up to a marathon I competed in recently I was clocking around 75-80km a week with my long runs being around the 25-35km mark.

I want to compete in some Ultra distance events next year so I'm sure 100km+ a week won't be abnormal very soon 

For a half marathon though it might be better to make your long runs no longer than the distance of your race as you may be unneccessairly tiring yourself out. Albeit 25km isn't the sort of distance where you're doing too much damage.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Budokon  :D 

Exhausting but fun, too much to do on a daily basis, twice a week is more than enough  for me.


----------



## sickpuppy

Today was chest day.

Incline barbell press-8-10repsX6sets
Dumbbell presses-10X4
Pec-deck mach.-10-12X4
Declines-8-10X4


Followed by 45 minutes on Cross Trainer.

height 5-11 weight 237


----------



## mariacallas

Today:
Stretching
1 hour Spinning
Jogged 1 mile


----------



## sickpuppy

Got up early this morning and worked back.

Pull-ups-12-15X4
Seated rows-8-10X4
reverse-grip pulldowns-10X4
One-arm dumbbell rows-8-10X4
Vertical Row-8-10X4
Lockouts-6-8X4


ht.5-11 wt.235


----------



## wizekrak

Sickpuppy: What's a lockout?

Anyway here's mine:

Squats 3x8 (my squat arm is terrible)
calf raise 3x8
quad extension 3x8
hamstring curl 3x8
rear leg extension 3x8
outward lateral leg extension 3x8
inward lateral leg contraction 3x8
leg raise 3x8

here's a question:  When it comes to doing pecks is there a way to targer the center of the chest (inner part of both pecks)?  Basically where the collar bones meet but 2 inches down?

and another:  Is there a way to target the ass aside from squats and repeated "ass clenching"?

Edit: spelling


----------



## sickpuppy

A lockout is like a half-deadlift from the pins.Excellent workout for traps and entire back.

Dumbbell flys are good at focusing on that part of the chest.Make sure you suppinate your wrist at the top of the movement and lock your arms out.
A good pec-deck machine will also target this area.Try using less weight and keeping your arms straighter.

I do squats for my glutes.Mine grows too easy if i'm not careful.

I dig your routine.I also use really heavy weights and lower reps.I'd probaly save the calve raises for last instead of interupting my leg workout.


----------



## specialrelativity

I played tennis for a few hours.  Good cardio work-out.  I play it as often as I can.  Tennis anyone?


----------



## wizekrak

I'm still fairly thin about 5'10/5'11 and only 130, so that area may fill in more when I put on more mass (I use a good peck deck right after bench).  I'm assuming both dumbbell fly's and a peck deck are equally efficient, or is one better than the other?

I've already had a few comments about the size of my arms increasing so that's a plus after only about a month of intense lifting.

Here's another area I have a problem targeting: That little muscle on the outward lateral side of the elbow (if you have the elbow making a 90 degree angle).  I'm guessing that will fill in with more forearm work?

If I'm feeling really masochistic I'll hop on my stationary bike after a lower body routine and load up the resistance and ride until total failure, repeat 3 times.  I can barely climb the stairs after.


----------



## sickpuppy

I personaly get better results from dumbbell flys,but usually I do both.

That's just the outer head of your tricep.What i've learned over the years is that say when your doing tri extentions, when your elbows are completly bent at the begining of the movement and your getting ready to press the weight. During the first part of that exercise your using more lower tris,as your arm straightens you incorporate more of your upper tris. I guess my point is always get full extention when working tris.


----------



## ebola?

took fentanyl sublingually.

ebola


----------



## mariacallas

lol show off


----------



## wizekrak

Today was my light day, just abs:

weigted crunches 3 sets
weighted oblique crunches 3 sets each side

Hit the driving range for an hour (if that even counts).


----------



## ebola?

no...the usual is an hour of intensive roadbiking up hills (maintaining 12 mph up the inclines).

ebola


----------



## sn0wburt0n

well today i went to bally's and did my usual routine
i like going on sundays and weekends because its EMPTY

so i get there and hop on the bicycle for 7 minutes
then i hit the bench press a few times about 6 sets
then shoulder shrugs about 3 sets
then lat row 3 sets
triceps 3 sets
biceps 4 sets
calves 5 sets

plus a dose of creatine and protein shake- i should be lookin like rambo in no fuckin time


----------



## Gary Gnu

FUCK! I swam a 3k two days ago, rode my bike home from the pool and fell. broke my collerbone. 
GOD DAMN IT ALL TO HEZZLLZ! 

grrrrr.. sorry I ampissed. I just hope i can get on the stationary bike in a week or so. 

anyone busted a collerbone?


----------



## sickpuppy

I've broken my colloarbone twice playing football in highschool.Aggrevating more than anything.I had to where this brace that held my shoulders back all the time and it really stated to stink after a while.Even after i'd wash it 2 hours later it'd smell like a Hatians ass.


----------



## Gary Gnu

How long is recovery?


----------



## sickpuppy

5-6 weeks.


----------



## ebola?

2 hours mountainbiking yesterday.


----------



## Gary Gnu

Bloody hell. Thanks for the info...looks like the pool will be out for awhile. Bummer, I was swimming 2 miles a day. 

Anyy lasting problems? Or was your recvery full?


----------



## specialrelativity

4 hours+ of mind-blowing sex


----------



## sickpuppy

Gary Gnu said:
			
		

> Bloody hell. Thanks for the info...looks like the pool will be out for awhile. Bummer, I was swimming 2 miles a day.
> 
> Anyy lasting problems? Or was your recvery full?



Yeah,it's 100 percent now.Just make sure you wear that thing that keeps your shoulders back or you'll turn into a Quasimoto.

Yesterday I worked shoulders.
Lateral raises-10-12X4
Rear lateral raises-10-12X4
Behind the neck presses-8-10X4
Upright rows-8-10X4


----------



## wizekrak

A Quasimoto.  hahaha.

Chest and arms again today, next time I'm going to add a few new ones for forearms and another for upper triceps.

After my terrible hangover on the weekend I needed it.  No more drinking for a while.


----------



## mindbodysOul

6km jog + 1hour weights class


----------



## theworks

4 miles rollerblading  (.5mi sprint, .5 easy, reapeat)


----------



## ruski

2km swim, 12km ride to work + 12km ride home in 6 hours argh.


----------



## atom_boy

went for a 2 hour long walk which was interspersed with foraging for mushrooms. perfect way to exercise, im off to cook a stir fry with some fresh shaggy manes!


----------



## L2R

tuesday night
45 minute kickboxing cardio burn + 20 minuts of boxing cardio

wednesday
no TL in today, so ducked out to the gym at lunchtime.

lat pull down thingy - 3 x 10 x 70kgs
upright bench press machine - 3 x 10 x 60kgs
sit up machine - 3 x 20 x 40kgs
upright pull back thingy - 3 x 10 x 50-55kgs
pec deck - 3 x 10 x 55kgs (really slowly)

the benefit to going to the gym during the day is that it's practically empty. I did the above workout in under 25 minutes!

height 177cm (5'11)
weight (depending on scale) 85-88kgs


----------



## nickels

MMA training.  One hour of punching/kicking/takedown combination partner drills, interspersed with sparring sessions.


----------



## arizona83

Shoulders and abs tonight.

Military press - 40kgs till failure x 3 sets
Lateral rasies - 12 - 15kgs - 10 x 3 sets
Rear lateral raises - 15 - 20kgs - 10 x 3 sets
Dumbbell presses - 20kgs till failure x 3 sets
Upright rows - 30 - 40kgs till failure x 3 sets
Shrugs - 100 - 120kgs till failure x 3 sets

Leg raises with medicine ball - Till failure x 3 sets
Power crunches - 30 - 40kgs till failure x 3 sets
Crunches - 30 x 3 sets

Have gained about 3 kilos in last month which is good. Currently weigh about 66.5kgs


----------



## mariacallas

50 minutes of squash (not as intense as usual....because I ate an hour before  note to self: do NOT EAT before exercising!) , lots of stretching, and a 2 hour deep tissue/swedish massage


----------



## ruski

Argh Deep Tissue (has nightmares)... not fun when injured. Wanna see a grown man cry?


----------



## Gary Gnu

Thanks sickpuppy, they didn't give me that brace, after 6 days I am not even wearing the brace that the doc gave me (sort of a sling deal). Shoulder is fine, sucks to sneeze. I did 30 min on the sit down bike today. My break was real clean, so the X brace wasn't needed. Still sucks sleeping at night. 

I am going to hit the pool next week, but going to keep it real easy.


----------



## wizekrak

well today was a back and shoulders day although I went a little light on the straight leg deadlifts this time around.  Basically I have my routine down:

Day1: Chest and Arms
Day2: Lower body
Day3: Back and shoulders
Day4: Abs (the light day) 

repeat, sometimes I will give myself a day off in there but I prefer to get something in everyday.


----------



## mariacallas

Monday: 1 hour spinning, jogged 1 mile, stretching
Tuesday: 1 hour squash, stretching, vigorous grocery shopping


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Started the gym with my man on Monday with biceps/back/shoulders, Tuesday triceps/chest, Wednesday morning...my upper body is a good sore.  Tonight it is legs and abs.  We are at 15 minutes on the elliptical machine for cardio.  Taking it easy and building as we go.

I love it that he knows what he is doing.  I just do what I am told with a smile and sweat.


----------



## wizekrak

Well today was another back and shoulders day, I'm definintely noticing improvements in mass but more visible are the improvement in muscle tone/definition.

Here's a question:  What's the best way to improve flexibility?  My lower body isn't as flexible as I'd like it to be?  Would you guys recommend daily stretching? Yoga? Tai-chi? or a combination?


----------



## sickpuppy

^Just stretch.Everyday. That's something I need to do more.Especially in my shoulders. It's getting to where I can't wash my back anymore.

Today was leg day.
Leg press 8-10X8
Standing leg curls 10-12X4
Sqauts 6-10X6
Leg Extentions 10-12X4

I had hit a plateau on my growth over the past month,but i'm definatly growing and getting stronger again now.


----------



## Dancing_Princess

Did my cardio work out this morning, and its my legs tonight after work!!!


----------



## biz0r

I have a journal, I workout like clockwork, here is todays entry:
([reps] x [weight] btw)


6/11/2006 - Legs/Back/Biceps/Forearms - 11:50am to 1:28pm

Squat
10 x 135 - warmup
6 x 225
7 x 245
6 x 265

Straight Legged Deadlift (aka SLDL)
10 x 135 - warmup
7 x 225
7 x 245
5 x 285 (PR)

45 degree calf press
10 x 360
10 x 380
8 x 400 (PR)
8 x 380

BB Bent Over Row
95 x 10
115 x 9
135 x 8
135 x 8

Chin-ups (palms facing away/out)
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8.5

Hammer Curls
25 x 10 (weight and reps are per arm)
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 7

Wrist BB curls
60 x 10
65 x 10
70 x 8 (PR)
65 x 8

Reverse wrist BB curls
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Ungoliath

12x25 Standard Situp
12x20 Standard Pushup
Ran ~5km

Woulda gone more, but it started raining.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

2 rounds of 30 pushups, 8 chinups, and a 30 second handstand. Immediately followed by a 2 mile sprint up and down hills on a bicycle. Decent workout considering I didn't have to go to the gym or even lift any weights. 

I'm trying to protect my poor joints, started lifting heavy at 12 years old, now I'm 16 and I've got a 30 year olds shoulder sockets.


----------



## wizekrak

Back and shoulders day, but I added a few(*):

Lateral arm raise 4x8
Shoulder press 3x8
Modified military press 4x8
Front arm raise 4x8
Lat pulldown 3x8
Chin up (Cable, underhand grip) 3x8
Seated cable pullover 3x8
Lateral cable pullover (opposite of lateral arm raise) 3x8
Cable shoulder shrugs 3x8 (kills my grip for dead lift)
Straight Leg Deadlift 3x8 (need to get some straps, my grip is starting to fail)
*seated row (but with upper arms parallel to body instead of perpendicular) 4x10
*inward forearm rotation (arm at 90 degrees, elbows at sides) 4x8 I find this hits the lower inner pecs
*outward forearm rotation 4x8

All in about an hour.  I started doing some serious stretching before each workout and it significantly cuts down on soreness the next day (especially in the legs).


----------



## I<3 tabs

I try to do 30+ pushups until my arms are tired
Then 30+ situps until im tired

Then repeat about every other hour or so

Its not much but hey im trying


----------



## sickpuppy

^Hey that's good! More than most folk do.


----------



## wizekrak

For sure!

I remember when I started I'd be exhausted after 3 or 4 exercises alone.  It doesn't take that long to build up the necessary stamina, maybe a couple weeks.  Honestly the more you do it the more you want to do it.  Now a day without hitting the weights is like a day without sunshine.  It's the best stress relief you can have with your pants on.


----------



## wizekrak

Just to keep this thread alive:

Chest and arms today, but added clockwise and counter clockwise weighted wrist rotations.  My forearms are far too spindly.


----------



## ebola?

An hour of hard road-biking up and down hills.

ebola


----------



## mariacallas

45 minutes of squash ; stretching.


----------



## ksi

i did nothing,
my shoulder and knee are f*%#*.
rest,rest,rest
but i cant sit still for more then a few hours damnit


----------



## Kastr0

3:28pm: Got home from work

 3:35pm: Consume sports drink (Dymatize Xpand [creatine supplement])

 4:00pm: Feeling the energy from Xpand, begin to do stretches and start shadow boxing

 4:30pm: Finished shadow boxing, I now do as many pushups at once as I can do (17, tired from yesterdays chest and shoulder workout)

 4:35pm: I do 1 set of 15pd dumbbell curls on each arm (for toning, obviously, my big dumbbell lifts are tomorrow).

 4:40pm: I do 3 sets of crunches at 25 reps, then 2 sets of sit-ups at 15 reps, with small restbits in between sets.

 5:00pm: I go to the track near my house on my bicycle, I cycle 5 laps on high gear to workout my calfs, hamstrings, and thighs.

 5:15pm: I take a water break from biking, then I jog the track 2 times.

 5:30pm: I hop on my bike again and do another set of laps (5 again) but at a slower pace as I am tired.

 5:50pm: I do another jog around the track at a slow pace as I am very fatigued (the Xpand worked great, and its hot out, im sweating like crazy!!!)

 6:00pm: After taking a walk around the track to get some extra sun, I chug the rest of my water and bike my way home slowly.

 6:10pm: I drink 1 cup of milk and prepare a meal high in protein and carbs (15 chicken fingers, 3 baked potatoes, 1 can of Green Giant sweet corn)

 Sidenote: After eating I feel great. I have a very strong euphoric high and I just feel so relaxed and at ease!

 ^^ All in a days work! Hope this helped someone get motivated, I know a lot about working out (both for muscle mass and for cardio training) so if you would like to ask me anything PM me or ask here (not too sure if I will see it here though).

 Have fun working out and exercising - stay motivated and stay healthy!!!!


----------



## sickpuppy

Chest this morning,followd by 2 hours of matt work tonight.

Incline barbell-5X4-10   I got 405 four times tonight.woohoo
Dumbbell presses-4X8-10
pecdeck-4X10
pullovers-4X10


----------



## Smurfy lee

Ok. Im a 5'11 350lbs guy. I got more belly fat then anything on me. I need advice from you guys on what kinda routine i should start off with at the gym. Any information will help. When it comes to the world of working out. Im lost. Please help.


Im a non smoker, i work 3rd shift, get off at 6:30 am and the Ymca (gym) is open. thanx for your help In advance.


----------



## wastedwalrus

I got out of bed and walked to the computer...


----------



## ebola?

went to the gym with a friend.
30 min jog
15 min cycling
upper body lifting on machines.

sublingual fentanyl.
clove cigarettes.



ebola


----------



## sickpuppy

Smurfy lee said:
			
		

> Ok. Im a 5'11 350lbs guy. I got more belly fat then anything on me. I need advice from you guys on what kinda routine i should start off with at the gym. Any information will help. When it comes to the world of working out. Im lost. Please help.
> 
> 
> Im a non smoker, i work 3rd shift, get off at 6:30 am and the Ymca (gym) is open. thanx for your help In advance.



Okay,first let me commend you on taking the first(and hardest) step in becoming healthier and fit.

The first thing you need to do is check your diet.What do you eat? How much do you eat in one sitting?How many times a day do you eat? and lastly,when do you eat? Let me know these things and i'll tell you what you can do different to help yourself lose fat and get in shape faster.

As far as a good workout program? I'm assuming you've never workedout much or at least it's been a while.The number one thing you need to instill in your mind first,is that sculpting your body through excersize is not gonna happen over night.It takes time and consistantcy to change ones body.I would'nt even step on a scale until at least after 3 months of being on a good routine with a heathy diet.

Your first few days in the gym will be spent getting over the soreness and familairizing yourself with the equipment and excercises. Since i'm obviously not going to be able to show you the different excersises and how they work.and I don't know what your gym has,i'll keep it basic and simple.

Start off with 20 mins of cardio. Fast walking,jogging,bicycling,punching a heavy bag,whatever.Just make sure you get your heart rate up for at least 20 mins..

For the first few days,I suggest circut training your whole body to get over the soreness and to get your muscles used to being used. Bench presses 3X10 (4=number of sets  10=number of reps),shoulder presses 3X10,front lat pull downs(same movement as a chin up,except your stationary and pulling a bar down towards you)3X10,seated rows 3X10,barbell curls 4X10,tricep extentions 4X10, leg presses 3X10(if your feeling extra spry,do a few sets of situps or knee raises at the end of the workout. It seems like a lot,I know. If you need to,break the routine down into two days working chest,shoulders,triceps and biceps on one day and legs and back on the next.

Do these excersises for about 6-8 weeks,then you can start breaking your workout down into separate bodyparts.I recommend doing a 2 day on,2 day off routine.Meaning workout for two days then give your body two days to recuperate.During your recupe days you still need to do some kind of cardio for at least 20 mins.

Remember to keep your rest time between sets to a minimum (1-2) minutes.This will help burn fat and keep your heartrate up.You are your best trainer.Only you know when your too sore to train or when you need toup or down the intensity of your workouts.Letr me know how it goes after a few days and i'll try to help you adjust accordingly.It's really hard to explain a good program over a computer especially when your so used to working with people hands on. But I hope it helps some.


----------



## mariacallas

^^good advice.
Today I ran two miles (Thank GOD it didn't rain... it's been thunderstorming lately), did stretching, and worked my upper body with 5 lb weights.


----------



## Ximot

Oh dear, oh dear. I was doing a fair bit of stepper exercising in the gym and stretching (well, twice a week) and playing football (soccer) once or twice a week as well as forest walks and fitness parcours.....

but since my calf muscle fibre tear, all I do is sit around watching the World Cup.... smoking grass.... it's frustrating not being able to run/jump around while an injury is healing. The only exercise I get is upper-body / arms from using crutches to walk.


----------



## Smurfy lee

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> Okay,first let me commend you on taking the first(and hardest) step in becoming healthier and fit.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is check your diet.What do you eat? How much do you eat in one sitting?How many times a day do you eat? and lastly,when do you eat? Let me know these things and i'll tell you what you can do different to help yourself lose fat and get in shape faster.
> 
> As far as a good workout program? I'm assuming you've never workedout much or at least it's been a while.The number one thing you need to instill in your mind first,is that sculpting your body through excersize is not gonna happen over night.It takes time and consistantcy to change ones body.I would'nt even step on a scale until at least after 3 months of being on a good routine with a heathy diet.
> 
> Your first few days in the gym will be spent getting over the soreness and familairizing yourself with the equipment and excercises. Since i'm obviously not going to be able to show you the different excersises and how they work.and I don't know what your gym has,i'll keep it basic and simple.
> 
> Start off with 20 mins of cardio. Fast walking,jogging,bicycling,punching a heavy bag,whatever.Just make sure you get your heart rate up for at least 20 mins..
> 
> For the first few days,I suggest circut training your whole body to get over the soreness and to get your muscles used to being used. Bench presses 3X10 (4=number of sets  10=number of reps),shoulder presses 3X10,front lat pull downs(same movement as a chin up,except your stationary and pulling a bar down towards you)3X10,seated rows 3X10,barbell curls 4X10,tricep extentions 4X10, leg presses 3X10(if your feeling extra spry,do a few sets of situps or knee raises at the end of the workout. It seems like a lot,I know. If you need to,break the routine down into two days working chest,shoulders,triceps and biceps on one day and legs and back on the next.
> 
> Do these excersises for about 6-8 weeks,then you can start breaking your workout down into separate bodyparts.I recommend doing a 2 day on,2 day off routine.Meaning workout for two days then give your body two days to recuperate.During your recupe days you still need to do some kind of cardio for at least 20 mins.
> 
> Remember to keep your rest time between sets to a minimum (1-2) minutes.This will help burn fat and keep your heartrate up.You are your best trainer.Only you know when your too sore to train or when you need toup or down the intensity of your workouts.Letr me know how it goes after a few days and i'll try to help you adjust accordingly.It's really hard to explain a good program over a computer especially when your so used to working with people hands on. But I hope it helps some.





Thank you so much for the info, My workout sessions Start on Sunday, I think im going to do the 2 day on 2day off routine. I will keep you updated. I will also PM you my diet right now, hopefully you can help me with eating a bit more healthy without hurting myself.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> Chest this morning,followd by 2 hours of matt work tonight.
> 
> Incline barbell-5X4-10   I got 405 four times tonight.woohoo
> Dumbbell presses-4X8-10
> pecdeck-4X10
> pullovers-4X10







That's an impressive incline bench.


----------



## Ungoliath

15x30 normal crunches
3x100 normal crunches
8x25 20 pound weight added to chest crunches
15x30 Normal pushups
10x20 25 Pound weight on back.
30 minuite flat run (3-4km)

If anyone has suggestions for me to add that dont require equipment, please tell me, all i do now when im bored is work out 

Oh, and i'll add:
My diet consists mainly of fruits and vegtables (11-20 servings of each per day) and un-refined grains aswell as light meats such as white chicken and pork.


----------



## wizekrak

Dips can be done as long as you have two very stable chairs.  Also a handstand style press can be done if you have a wall so lean against.

I didn't really do anything today.  I had to write an 8 hour practice MCAT this morning on 6 hours sleep so I'm fairly burned out.

Sickpuppy, what exactly is matt work?


----------



## Mona Lisa

*bicycling*

 cycled to work (about six miles); after work, cycled over 20 miles on hilly roads...


----------



## sickpuppy

wizekrak said:
			
		

> Dips can be done as long as you have two very stable chairs.  Also a handstand style press can be done if you have a wall so lean against.
> 
> I didn't really do anything today.  I had to write an 8 hour practice MCAT this morning on 6 hours sleep so I'm fairly burned out.
> 
> Sickpuppy, what exactly is matt work?



Me and a bunch of dudes around here got really big into mixed martial arts/cage fighting about a year ago. I've been in a couple of matches in Valdosta,Ga. and Atlanta,Ga.Anyway,a few of us take it pretty seriously and train pretty hard.Matt work can be anything from Ju Jitsu/wrestling to straight up striking practice. It's the damn best overall cardio workout i've ever experienced.Kinda rough sometimes though.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> Incline barbell-5X4-10   I got 405 four times tonight.woohoo






As a matter of fact, unless it was only inclined about 10 degrees, I'm going to go ahead and call B.S.


----------



## sickpuppy

8)  It was a regular incline.I can't prove it unless you come to Georgia,but feel free to.

I'd been stuck at 385 for months.I did this after being 'on cycle' for 3 weeks. I doubt i'll be able to do it consistantly or at all once I come off. I don't really know that i'd want to. Even with 385 my joints and tendons in my elbow,shoulders and wrist are severly traumatized for the next few days.It's almost debilitating.

Hell, while were discussing it,let me put some freaky numbers out there that you'll most likely also believe to be BS. I behind the neck shoulder press with 275 4-6 times.I'm doing leg presses with 1200 pounds 8 times.Lockouts with 455 6 times.Tricep extentions with a 130 pound dumbell.Lateral raises with 60 pound dumbells.


----------



## junglejuice

nickels said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, unless it was only inclined about 10 degrees, I'm going to go ahead and call B.S.



Sickpuppy is fucking GIGANTIC, bro.

You wouldn't call BS in person.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> 8)  It was a regular incline.I can't prove it unless you come to Georgia,but feel free to.
> 
> I'd been stuck at 385 for months.I did this after being 'on cycle' for 3 weeks. I doubt i'll be able to do it consistantly or at all once I come off. I don't really know that i'd want to. Even with 385 my joints and tendons in my elbow,shoulders and wrist are severly traumatized for the next few days.It's almost debilitating.
> 
> Hell, while were discussing it,let me put some freaky numbers out there that you'll most likely also believe to be BS. I behind the neck shoulder press with 275 4-6 times.I'm doing leg presses with 1200 pounds 8 times.Lockouts with 455 6 times.Tricep extentions with a 130 pound dumbell.Lateral raises with 60 pound dumbells.








Shit, that's pretty impressive.  Props...


----------



## wizekrak

I have a couple of friends who train MMA so I was wondering if mat work was basically the same thing (grappling, striking, shooting, etc...).  I've heard nothing but good things about the training regimen (except for a buddy who likes to desensitize the nerves in his shins with a baseball bat).  I hear boxing training is another excellent choice for cardio.  I still need to start running.

Do you do sanctioned fights or the underground circuit?


----------



## sickpuppy

Na they're sactioned. Same people that put on Knuckle Up in Atl..


----------



## wizekrak

Chest and arms today after a 3 day hiatus.  Overall I've increasd my strength about 30% across the board and put on 7 pounds all in 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## sickpuppy

^Hey! Excellent! Keep it up!


----------



## mariacallas

1 hour spinning (exceptionally rough terrain and very satisfying today!), upper body weights, stretching.


----------



## modhead

Heres mine...

15 - min jog for warmup
50 min - Practice BJJ techniques and/or boxing/muay thai
4 five minute sparring sessions

Thats pretty much the same as any regular boxing or BJJ class cept I do it at home with friends. We are all experienced enough to be able to pratice effectivley but not much to LEARN new things. If I could only go back to ATT.... grrr


----------



## Ungoliath

Grind day
(Adreniline injections before each set) (5-10cc of 1mg/1ml Pfizer 1000:1 adreniline)
Set:
40 pushups, Standard
40 crunches
20 pushups, diamond
40 sit ups
20 pushups, head stand
40 situps with added 45lb weights to chest

Repeted about, 9-10 times from 9am to 3:18pm (current time) and looks like it will keep going.


----------



## sickpuppy

^Where do you take BBJ at?and from who. We got a guy that comes once a month from Miami and teaches about a 4 hour class for our little team. His name his Chaz Ramerez. I think he teaches all over the US to individuals and law enforcment agencys. He sadi he also works with SEALS in Virginia.We haver a fight this weekend in Valdosta,Ga. Two of our guys are fighting.I am not though.I'm waiting for a bigger fight in Atlanta.


----------



## nitelife

I'm just starting to do weights again after 2 yrs.  

question i have is:  at what incline is it recommended for upper chest?  

my bench doesn't have 45 degree, it's either almost flat (10 deg) or almost vertical (80 deg).


----------



## sickpuppy

Your better off with the 10 degree setting then. You'd incorporate too much shoulders at 80. But that's fine. The reason i stopped doing flat benches is for one inclines build the chest better and more proportioned,but the main reason is flat benches always hurt my shoulders.I've never had a major injury while doing inclines.An incline of 10 degrees is fine though. I actualy do my dumbbell presses at 10 or 20 degrees incline.


----------



## poopie

*best workout ever:*

walked over a half-mile carrying beach gear in super SOFT sand

played in rough ocean waves for close to 45 minutes

walked half-mile back carrying above-mentioned beach gear

tomorrow?

perhaps a bike ride down the beach and washing the car


----------



## ruski

Sat/Sun were good days.

Sat: 1.5km Swim + 20km ride. 4 x 40 double crunches, 4 x 20 pushups.
Sun: 60km ride + 3km run (my running fitness is foobar, stupid injury).  4 x 40 double crunches, 4 x 20 pushups.
Today: 25km ride.


----------



## Negative

I ran almost two miles today . . . I thought it was two but when I went to the gas station I measured it in the car, only 1.7 . . . that's aight though, cause I never used to run more then a mile, and even that was rare . . . I'm starting to get my shit together :D . . . now to just start hitting the gym . . .


----------



## mariacallas

^^^^^yayyyyy told ya you could do it


----------



## modhead

*Sickpuppy*,

I used to train with American Top Team. The HQ in Coconut Creek. Got myself up to a purple belt and started training with the pro fighters for about 6 months. Never faught in a real MMA match. But it was the greatest thing I ever did and I am proud that I was able to withstand the training. At one point I was able to do 20 min BJJ sessions nonstop... for about 2 hours. I am only 5'5 130 pounds too! Now I just roll around with friends for fun. The lifestyle you have to maintain is not possible when you need to work 40 hours a week to pay bills.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> ^Where do you take BBJ at?and from who. We got a guy that comes once a month from Miami and teaches about a 4 hour class for our little team. His name his Chaz Ramerez. I think he teaches all over the US to individuals and law enforcment agencys. He sadi he also works with SEALS in Virginia.We haver a fight this weekend in Valdosta,Ga. Two of our guys are fighting.I am not though.I'm waiting for a bigger fight in Atlanta.






A guy I know is moving to Augusta soon and is looking for a place to train (bjj or mma).  Do you know of any place I can recommend?


----------



## sickpuppy

Ya know,I know guys in MMA's all over Georgia,but not in Augusta.I'm in the southeast,Augusta is more northeast.I'll try to find something out this weekend,as there will be fighters from all over Ga. there.


Also,I worked back this morning.

Pull-ups 10-12X4
Seated rows 8-10X6
Reverse grip pulldowns 10X4
lateral rows 6-10X4
one arm dumbbell rows 8-10X4
lockouts 6-10X4


----------



## wizekrak

Lower body today, no calf raises or squats though.  I think I strained the cartilage where the clavicle meets the sternum when I loaded the squat arm last time, so I'm letting that rest up for a while, I'll give it another 4 or 5 days and test it out.

Here's a couple questions:

1) When I do my 1 hour routine I keep my heart rate up at around 140 bpm for the duration, can I consider this cardio exercise or do you need a lower heartrate for cardio (ie: about 110 to 120)?

2) When I workout I like to hit all the muscle heads individually within the same routine.  For example when I'm doing my forearms I'll do 5 or 6 exercise that target forearms alone in one sitting.  Is it more effective to cycle exercises in and out of the routine or to hit them all the same day?


----------



## Ungoliath

Dead Ran 6km (Downhill, but I was flyin', bout 1 1/2 cement sidewalk squares per stride,buddys of mine pullin over and telling me they couldent see the cops anymore and to climb in, haha!)
Crunches: 25x12
Situps: 25x12
Situps 20lbs: 25x5
Crunches 40lbs: 25x4

Pushups: 35x10
Pushups wihth 40lb weightpack: 20x10
Star pushups: 20x5
Knuckle: 20x4
Fingertip: 20x4
Headstand: 20x4

Now, im dead.


----------



## trippagurl

wizekrak said:
			
		

> Lower body today, no calf raises or squats though.  I think I strained the cartilage where the clavicle meets the sternum when I loaded the squat arm last time, so I'm letting that rest up for a while, I'll give it another 4 or 5 days and test it out.
> 
> Here's a couple questions:
> 
> 1) When I do my 1 hour routine I keep my heart rate up at around 140 bpm for the duration, can I consider this cardio exercise or do you need a lower heartrate for cardio (ie: about 110 to 120)?
> 
> 2) When I workout I like to hit all the muscle heads individually within the same routine.  For example when I'm doing my forearms I'll do 5 or 6 exercise that target forearms alone in one sitting.  Is it more effective to cycle exercises in and out of the routine or to hit them all the same day?




1) A basic way to determine where you want your heart rate to be at is to go by the theory that 60%-75% of max HR is the fat burning zone and above that is the carbohydrate burning zone. Physiologically, at those different heart rates your body's MAIN source of fuel changes due to the speed of oxidation required to keep up with the increased pace of body systems. The above 75% zone has more of a benefit on cardiovascular fitness, basically becasue it is more efficient and works your heart harder in a shorter space of time. But if you have time to work out at the lower heart rate for LONGER periods, then that can have equal benefits. So basically to use that method, you do 220 - <your age> and that is an approx max HR for you, then you work out the percentages accordingly

2) I'm not totally sure about the second question.....but each time you do weights, you're inflicting tiny tears on the muscle and that is how they grow. They grow back stronger over the next 2 days or something to prevent them from being teared if that same ammount of force is applied them again. So, i'd say that it is more effective to do them all in one day, becasue that would mean that you're putting a total bigger load on them (as long as you dont hurt them badly). It would also mean that you would be building up muscular endurace as well as strength. But i'm not 100% sure about that, so i could be totally wrong!


----------



## ruski

You may want to whack 'hypertrophy' into google/wikipedia. This is the process in which muscles grow and gain strength.

Quoting directly from Wikipedia Hypertrophy :



> Hypertrophy is the increase of the size of an organ. It should be distinguished from hyperplasia which occurs due to cell division; hypertrophy occurs due to an increase in cell size rather than division. It is most commonly seen in muscle that has been actively stimulated, the most well-known method being exercise.
> 
> This is most effectively done by undertaking resistance training, though it can also occur during other high anaerobic exercises such as interval training, rowing, cycling and sprinting.
> 
> For hypertrophy to occur in the skeletal muscles, the muscle must be directly stimulated. Hypertrophy can be pathological in many organs; for example in the heart hypertrophy of the left ventricle can be associated with up to a four fold risk of dying over the following 5 years. In skeletal muscle, it is usually helpful and increases strength.
> 
> Two different types of hypertrophy are common; Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, in which sarcoplasmic fluid in the muscle cell increases rather than the contractile protein, and hence no increase in contractile strength. Myofibrillar Hypertrophy, in which there is an increase in myofibrils, and hence increase in muscular contractile strength.
> 
> Resistance training
> 
> Resistance training typically produces a combination of the two different types of hypertrophy; contraction against 80-90 percent of the one repetition maximum for a lower number of repetitions causes myofibrillated hypertrophy to dominate (as in powerlifters, olympic lifters and strength athletes), while several repetitions against a sub-maximal load facilitates mainly sarcoplasmic hypertrophy (professional bodybuilders and endurance athletes).
> 
> Neural Response
> 
> The first measurable effect is an increase in the neural drive stimulating muscle contraction. Within just a few days, an untrained individual can achieve measurable strength gains resulting from "learning" to use the muscle.
> 
> Genetic Response
> 
> As the muscle continues to receive increased demands, the synthetic machinery is upregulated. Although all the steps are not yet clear, this upregulation appears to begin with the ubiquitous second messenger system (including phospholipases, protein kinase C, tyrosine kinase, and others). These, in turn, activate the family of immediate-early genes, including c-fos, c-jun and myc. These genes appear to dictate the contractile protein gene response.
> 
> Protein Synthesis
> 
> Finally, the message filters down to alter the pattern of protein expression. It can take as long as two months for actual hypertrophy to begin. The additional contractile proteins appear to be incorporated into existing myofibrils (the chains of sarcomeres within a muscle cell). There appears to be some limit to how large a myofibril can become: at some point, they split. These events appear to occur within each muscle fiber. That is, hypertrophy results primarily from the growth of each muscle cell, rather than an increase in the number of cells.


----------



## nickels

wizekrak said:
			
		

> Lower body today, no squats though.



Squats are probably the most important lower body exercise, or exercise period.





			
				wizekrak said:
			
		

> 2) When I workout I like to hit all the muscle heads individually within the same routine.  For example when I'm doing my forearms I'll do 5 or 6 exercise that target forearms alone in one sitting.  Is it more effective to cycle exercises in and out of the routine or to hit them all the same day?





5 or 6 exercises just for forearms?  You don't need to do that many.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> Ya know,I know guys in MMA's all over Georgia,but not in Augusta.I'm in the southeast,Augusta is more northeast.I'll try to find something out this weekend,as there will be fighters from all over Ga. there.







Thanks.


Are you competing?  MMA rules?  What kind of classes are there?


----------



## wizekrak

Yeah I know squats are important, but I don't want to aggravate my injury so I'm leaving them off the table for a little while, no sense making things worse.  Usually I start with calf raises and move into squats right after.  

As far as the 5 or 6 workouts that do forearms, not all of them hit the forearms directly.  Ie: Hammer curls, and upright row do them indirectly, where as forward and revers wrist curls as well as clockwise and counter clockwise weighted wrist rotations and elbow rotation do them directly.  I like to be totally drained post workout.


----------



## sickpuppy

nickels said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Are you competing?  MMA rules?  What kind of classes are there?



I'v been in two so far and did really well. It's has pretty much the same rules as any of the other MMA organizations. I really enjoy fighting,but the training is my favorite thing.


----------



## nickels

wizekrak said:
			
		

> Yeah I know squats are important, but I don't want to aggravate my injury so I'm leaving them off the table for a little while, no sense making things worse.  Usually I start with calf raises and move into squats right after.
> 
> As far as the 5 or 6 workouts that do forearms, not all of them hit the forearms directly.  Ie: Hammer curls, and upright row do them indirectly, where as forward and revers wrist curls as well as clockwise and counter clockwise weighted wrist rotations and elbow rotation do them directly.  I like to be totally drained post workout.






Oh, all right.  I thought you meant 5 or 6 forearm-specific exercises....


----------



## djwhirlpool

Must be nice to live by the beach.  



			
				poopie said:
			
		

> walked over a half-mile carrying beach gear in super SOFT sand
> 
> played in rough ocean waves for close to 45 minutes
> 
> walked half-mile back carrying above-mentioned beach gear
> 
> tomorrow?
> 
> perhaps a bike ride down the beach and washing the car


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Deadlifts 4 sets
pullups 5 sets
deadlift (an extra set because I felt like it)
Bent barbell rows 3 sets
Standing alternating curls 3 sets
Cable reverse curls 2 sets
behind the back wrist rolls 4 sets


----------



## spacefacethebassace

After an intense session of lawn-mowing I did:
30 inclined pushups (with my feet on a chair)
8 chinups with 2 second negatives
15 second handstand followed by 8 inverted pushups (handstand pushups)

Then:
20 normal pushups at 1 second count per phase
8 chinups with 2 second negatives
20 second handstand with 4 inverted pushups (I wanted 8 but I was shaking too badly, lost balance)

This is how I workout at home. Later on I'm going swimming. 'Cause it's summer I don't lift as much as usual since there's no real routine, but I stay buff because I'm an avid outdoorsman.


----------



## sickpuppy

Legs again this morning.

Leg extentions 4X10-12
Leg presses 6X8-10
Standing one leg curls 4X10
Squats 6X6-10
Stiff-legged deadlifts 4X10

weight-242
bf-12%


----------



## DoubleTrouble

I've been running lately...not all that much, a mile or two a day...but I've got my mile time down to around 7 minutes so I'm happy about that.

I'm 6'4 185, 14% body fat, trying to get that body fat down a bit and improve my abs.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> Legs again this morning.
> 
> Leg extentions 4X10-12
> Leg presses 6X8-10
> Standing one leg curls 4X10
> Squats 6X6-10
> Stiff-legged deadlifts 4X10
> 
> weight-242
> bf-12%






How was that tournament?


----------



## wizekrak

Lateral arm raise 4x8
Shoulder press 3x8
Modified military press 4x8
Front arm raise 3x10
Lat pulldown 3x8
Chin up (Cable, underhand grip) 3x8
Seated cable pullover 3x8
Lateral cable pullover  3x8
Straight Leg Deadlift 3x8
seated row (arms at sides)3x10
inward elbow rotation 3x8 
outward elbow rotation 3x8

I gave a my pool a thorough cleaning today so I may do some laps later tonight but I'm pretty beat.


----------



## sickpuppy

nickels said:
			
		

> How was that tournament?



It was pretty enertaining. Both our guys won their matches. One by rear naked choke.The other by guilitine(sp) in 28 seconds in the first round.There were some decent fighters there.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

It wasnt a workout day but I went running for about 30 minutes on the road at about noon then came inside and did 400 pushups.  I cant relax very well, what can I say?


----------



## sickpuppy

^Heh,yeah even on my 'off' days I gotta do something. I'll do abs or calves or something.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Oh man dont say calves, Im still recovering!  The suboxone Im on doesnt really make it too painful though, but when I wake up in the morning I can barely walk!  

Bombass calve routine:

warmup
set 1) do 15 repetitions (12-15 should be fairly painful)
set 2) repeat set 1, then add 30 seconds of partials 
set 3) repeat set 2, then add 1 minute of deep stretching
Sets 4-6) repeat the same pattern of 1-3, except you might need to lower the weight
Sets 7, 8) 25 reps with a weight of about 60% of what you started at on set 1

I've been doing this twice a week for months now and my calves have simply exploded!


----------



## sickpuppy

^Thanks,i'll try it!I think the strectching part is important. Are you doing these on a standing-calve machine or sitting or what?


----------



## simplytaylor

I biked 5 miles to the health club today.  At the club, I did:

stomach crunches (3 sets until failure)
hamstring curls (10-8-8)
curls (10-8-6)
then i swam for 20 minutes and biked back home.  

I'm feeling very energized right now.


----------



## nickels

Tuesday

Deadlifts 6x3  (maxed at 400 lbs--first time to hit last year's max after a long break--but lost my grip right at lockout)
Incline bench 5x5
Clean to OHP 3x1
Rows 4x5
Front Squats 3x5


----------



## fishinabottle

I don´t drive but walk about anywhere in town, makes a 5 km a day or so. Besides this I believe sports (or working out) being unhealthy.


----------



## sickpuppy

nickels said:
			
		

> Tuesday
> 
> Deadlifts 6x3  (maxed at 400 lbs--first time to hit last year's max after a long break--but lost my grip right at lockout)



You don't ever use straps dude?


----------



## ruski

fishinabottle said:
			
		

> I don´t drive but walk about anywhere in town, makes a 5 km a day or so. Besides this I believe sports (or working out) being unhealthy.



Being unhealthy? Without starting a flame war, why?


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Today I did arms and shoulders:

Dumbbell pullovers:
35*12
60*10
65*8

Close grip Decline bench:
95*12
105*10
115*10

PUllups supersetted with barbell curls:
5 pullups with 3 second negatives/8 reps with 55 pounds (for 2 sets)

Hammer curls:
30 in each arm for a set of 10 each (two times)

Front dumbbell raises:
25*10
Side Dumbbell raises:
15*10
Bent-over dumbbell raises:
10*12

Did the raises in a circuit fashion, with 2 full rounds

The other workouts I did involved a swiss ball and are exotic to the point that it's not worth my time to type out. Bottom line is: core body workouts kick ASS.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> You don't ever use straps dude?





No, I always wanted to avoid any handicaps in order to force my grip strength to keep up.  I'm not training to be a bodybuilder, more interested in functional strength.  So my philosophy has basically been, what good is a (relatively) strong deadlift if I can't hold the weight?

Come to think of it though, I guess it wouldn't hurt to use straps for my final couple sets, and then do some supplementary grip work on a different day....


----------



## nickels

ruski said:
			
		

> Being unhealthy? Without starting a flame war, why?






Go ahead and start a flame war, it was a ridiculous comment, if I read it correctly.


----------



## sickpuppy

Today was chest day for me:

Incline press 6setX4-10reps  225,315,365,385,365,315
Dumbbell presses 4X8-10
Pec-Deck 4X10
Pull overs 4X10-12

My chest was smoked!

Current weight-242
body fat-12-14%


----------



## Zzl

I am doing a high frequency program by Chad Waterbury at the moment... so 2 days on 1 day off of lifting...

Today was...

Squats 6x4 255lbs

Bent over Row 6x4 180lbs

Incline Bench 6x4 175

Calf raises holding 2 40lb dumbells 6x4

Lunges 50lb dumbells 6x4

Tri extension 1 50lb dumbell 6x4

All supersets... and a very exhausting program.. the deadlifting is tomorrow

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=06-017-training Btw, thats the program ive been working, soon to start phase II.


----------



## Taliana

I went for a 12 minute run, im really unfit but am starting to run again, am aiming for every 2 days to run, add an extra minute or so each time until im at about 20 minutes. 

I also ate a whole block of chocolate. 

Fucking. Grr.


----------



## ruski

Taliana said:
			
		

> I went for a 12 minute run, im really unfit but am starting to run again, am aiming for every 2 days to run, add an extra minute or so each time until im at about 20 minutes.
> 
> I also ate a whole block of chocolate.
> 
> Fucking. Grr.



Oh well, for every 100g you need to run around 35 minutes


----------



## Ungoliath

Damn...I did those full body crunches, where you lay on your back, arms straight above your head, legs up at a 45 degreeish angle, and you touch shoulders to knees, go back to that position....do it over and over....
Yeah, Im like......10x35
Crunches (55lbs) 10x30
Situps (55lbs) 10x30
Pushups (50lbs) 10x25

Ran 6km
Biked 7km (On a peice of shit bike thats too small....grrr....)

I feel so fuckin lazy today, im so tired.... I want to try running with maybe a 60-70lb weightbelt....anyone got tips?


----------



## iqmama

i worked out my legs today w/my trainer.  we did lunges, squats, leg press, worked quads and hams today...needless to say, he worked me hard and my legs now feel like jello. i'm going to hurt tomorrow going into work.


----------



## mariacallas

10 min warmup, 40 minutes of *kung fu taebo*, and 10 mins cooldown.
Fuck...I love it


----------



## ruski

Kung Fu Taebo? Wowzer. Do you know what styles of Kung Fu it incorporates?

My housemate practises Wing Chung, I think he'd have a good ol' laugh if I said I was going to do Kung Fu Taebo!


----------



## Lingering Grin

Let's see, 3.5 hours of dancing (mixed in with socializing)

Probably danced about  1.5 - 2 hours total + a mosh pit (ahhh, all the extra aggression is gone)


----------



## Roy

I am an olympic weightlifter so I did:

Snatches worked up to some easy singles (with 70kilos)
Clean and jerks worked up to some medium singles (with 100 kilos)
Front squats worked up to easy singles (130 kilos)
MIlitary press behind neck worked up to 60kilosx5, x5, x5
Chin ups x8, x8, x7

All at a bodyweight of about 83 kilos


----------



## mariacallas

ruski said:
			
		

> Kung Fu Taebo? Wowzer. Do you know what styles of Kung Fu it incorporates?
> 
> My housemate practises Wing Chung, I think he'd have a good ol' laugh if I said I was going to do Kung Fu Taebo!




lol Actually it's really called Cardio Kung Fu....I dunno my friends and I got into the habit of calling it Kung Fu Taebo cos it has similar moves. It's an excellent workout and you can do it in the comfort of your home! (of course...I have to force myself to exercise at home but that's another topic altogether )...this is the _only_  workout I do at home that really gets me into a sweat. (I'll take TJ Storm over Billy Blanks anyday!)






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005R5W3/102-6525104-9716160?v=glance&n=404272


----------



## mariacallas

I ran 3 miles today. w00t! By the light of a full moon


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> You don't ever use straps dude?



Alternating your hands works good too.  

Btw I deadlift 455 Im a fucking monster deadliftor (dicksizing at its finest?)!

I didn't work out today.  I ate sugar today too, it was some kind of shortcake stuff, it was good.


----------



## ruski

80km cycle on Sat.. woot.


----------



## sickpuppy

Legs today-
Leg press 8-12 reps  8 sets
Leg curls  10 reps  4 sets
Squats  8-10 reps  6 sets
Leg Extentions 10-12 reps  4 sets

ht.-still 5-11
wt.-242
b.f.-12-14%


----------



## L2R

back to sword training last night. my teacher really knows how to hurt me. my legs are fuckin sore. :D


----------



## nickels

Tokey-tokerson said:
			
		

> Alternating your hands works good too.





Yeah, I already do that.  

I'd be impressed to see someone pulling 400 lbs with a regular grip.


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

^^ They would have good forearms, they would be able to wack it in less than a second.

Yeasturday:

Went running for 30 minutes keeping my pulse at 156 bpm at the 5 mintue mark until the 30 minute mark.  Came back to my backyard gym.  Pulse at 120 to start with.  5 sets of a 4 set total circuit set, all sets were done slowly with concentration on negative and positive movements, witch consisted of:
1.  Barbell overhead presses, with a weight of 135, 10 reps per circuit set
2.  Decline dumbell flys, with a weight of 30, 10 reps per circuit set
3.  decline ez bar french press, with a weight of 75, 8 reps per cuircuit set
4.  Free footing situps on ground, with a weight of 10lbs place between colar bones, 25 reps per circuit set
Pulse at 180 between circuit sets
Ran another 30 minutes after that with a pulse between 144-156 bpm.


----------



## sickpuppy

Triceps and biceps today:Triceps-
Close grip bench press-4X10
Weighted dips-4X8-10
Dumbbell extentions-4X8-10
One arm extentions(cable)-4X10-12

Biceps-
Alternating dumbbell curls(seated)-4X10-12
Preacher curls-4X8-10
Hammer curls-4X10
Concentration curls-4X10-12

weight-245
height-5-11
body fat-14%


----------



## Ungoliath

I think I finally found my magic number, 50
Pushups: 50x10
Situps:50x15
Crunches:50x10
Bicep curls (each arm, 37.5lbs):50x10
Diamond Pushups: 50x10

Run 4.6km
Sprint 1.4 km 
(did the trail in suicides, run->sprint->run->sprint, 6km in just under an hour)


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

^^ you did 10 sets of 50 reps a peice with a weight of 75lbs?  If that's not a mistake you must have amazing biceps.


----------



## mariacallas

An hour of spinning (I used a bike with double the wheel weight....oohboy that was good) and my usual asana/stretching.


----------



## ruski

Shithouse two days of inactivity. 

Saturday 2km swim.


----------



## percy168

i planted 500 leeks ( very hard ) and swam 1 kilometer


----------



## Ungoliath

Tokey-tokerson said:
			
		

> ^^ you did 10 sets of 50 reps a peice with a weight of 75lbs?  If that's not a mistake you must have amazing biceps.




No, just a 37.5 dumbell in each arm. I think I phrased it wrong, haha, I wish I had the balls to be able to curl a 75lbs weight, without crackin' the adrenaline.

Im slowly increasing it at about a rate of 2.5lbs a month now to see if how high i can make it


Right now my daily tally, from awaking at 10am to currenty 2pm is
(I also went to town and bought a shirt during this time, but w/e)
150push ups
250 sit ups
50 crunches
100 bicep curls 37.5
2km run
1km sprint

I dont know about you guys, but I dont really have set workout times, usually i'll be watchin' TV,commercial comes on and I just do 50 situps or crunches or pushups or whatever till the show is back on, then i'll switch back to bicep curls, or deadlifts, I'll do chinups while I watch movies.

I just cant sit still, so im always working out, anyone else like this?


----------



## L2R

45 mins of kickboxing cardio
45 mins of boxing cardio

lots of push ups, sit ups, planks, squats, burpies, etc


----------



## SmC

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> No, just a 37.5 dumbell in each arm. I think I phrased it wrong, haha, I wish I had the balls to be able to curl a 75lbs weight, without crackin' the adrenaline.
> 
> Im slowly increasing it at about a rate of 2.5lbs a month now to see if how high i can make it
> 
> 
> Right now my daily tally, from awaking at 10am to currenty 2pm is
> (I also went to town and bought a shirt during this time, but w/e)
> 150push ups
> 250 sit ups
> 50 crunches
> 100 bicep curls 37.5
> 2km run
> 1km sprint
> 
> I dont know about you guys, but I dont really have set workout times, usually i'll be watchin' TV,commercial comes on and I just do 50 situps or crunches or pushups or whatever till the show is back on, then i'll switch back to bicep curls, or deadlifts, I'll do chinups while I watch movies.
> 
> I just cant sit still, so im always working out, anyone else like this?



Isn't 250 sit ups over doing it? I remember when i did 150 and then 100 the next day i was in so much pain I couldn't walk too well. I hate doing push ups though wall push ups are ok for me!


----------



## nickels

First workout since spending ten days in Thailand:

30 minute run, varying pace between light, medium, and sprint.  


Tomorrow is back to regular full-body workouts.


----------



## Ungoliath

SmC said:
			
		

> Isn't 250 sit ups over doing it? I remember when i did 150 and then 100 the next day i was in so much pain I couldn't walk too well. I hate doing push ups though wall push ups are ok for me!




When I first started, I couldent do nearly that much without burn either day, now, I dont even feel that burn, haha. Plus it makes your abs look killed %)


----------



## SmC

So the more you do it the less you feel the pain then? Cool. Speaking of which i done 250+ sit ups today, plus a few other things. Mainly concentrating on that area that the sit ups work on though, they have become my favourite excercise all of a sudden.


----------



## sickpuppy

Back today:

Wide grip pull downs-4X10-12

Seated rows-4X8-10(heavy as fuck)

reverse grip pull downs-4X10

One-arm dumbbell rows-4X8-10

Body Masters Vertical row machine-4X8-10

T-bar rows-4X8-10

Lockouts-4X6-10

30mins on Crosstrainer

height-5-11
weight-245
bodyfat-14%


----------



## @lterEgo

SmC said:
			
		

> So the more you do it the less you feel the pain then?



i'm sure our workouts are way different (i'm a girl) but i definitely noticed when i was working out 5-6 times a week that i never felt sore. i think i worked out so often that i entered this weird state of perma-soreness and it just seemed normal and not really noticeable.

my past 2 days in the gym have been pretty much identical:

~25 minutes weights 
(machines - mostly upper body)

~60 minutes cardio 
(33 elliptical/20 stairmaster/and whatever on the bike to get me to 500 calories burned)

~10 minutes abs
(200 bench crunches, 100 ball crunches)

i should not have done arms 2 days in a row. i can barely lift up a sandwich.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> No, just a 37.5 dumbell in each arm. I think I phrased it wrong, haha, I wish I had the balls to be able to curl a 75lbs weight, without crackin' the adrenaline.
> 
> Im slowly increasing it at about a rate of 2.5lbs a month now to see if how high i can make it
> 
> 
> Right now my daily tally, from awaking at 10am to currenty 2pm is
> (I also went to town and bought a shirt during this time, but w/e)
> 150push ups
> 250 sit ups
> 50 crunches
> 100 bicep curls 37.5
> 2km run
> 1km sprint
> 
> I dont know about you guys, but I dont really have set workout times, usually i'll be watchin' TV,commercial comes on and I just do 50 situps or crunches or pushups or whatever till the show is back on, then i'll switch back to bicep curls, or deadlifts, I'll do chinups while I watch movies.
> 
> I just cant sit still, so im always working out, anyone else like this?




Are you doing anything for triceps out of curiousity? With all that bicep work, got to make sure you try and balance those opposing muscle groups out. Other than that, sounds like you're doing really well! Since you're doing so much I've gathered you're already enjoying one of my favorite aspects of working out, which is the mirrored results!  

I rather enjoy mirrors when I'm in shape.


----------



## Ungoliath

Well, right now my only exercise for triceps are skull crushers .....aka the tricep press with 50lbs,  If ya got a better one to reccomend me, please, please do, many a time i've had a 5lb weight slide off and crack me in the nose 

Bah, just woke up and ate a quick grain breakfast, took my vitamins now I'm goin' to' do a few sets, I just cant sit still.


----------



## ultru-light

i went to work and i work as a bricklayer so thats like a workout all day. i start AT 7 in the morning and dont sit down til about 11.30 for lunch then get back to work at 12 til 3.30 or 4. when i got home from work iwent for a quik MX ride.


----------



## annylei

I've been going to the gym five days a week for about 7 weeks now. I do weight with legs on Monday, chest/shoulders on Wednesday, and arms on Friday. On Tuesday and Thursday I work on speed and agility (lunges, sprints, etc.)

I could post my entire workout if anyone wants me to.  I need to get big for basketball


----------



## SmC

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> i'm sure our workouts are way different (i'm a girl) but i definitely noticed when i was working out 5-6 times a week that i never felt sore. i think i worked out so often that i entered this weird state of perma-soreness and it just seemed normal and not really noticeable.
> 
> .



I think it was probably because i was just starting out and over did it. I've been working out quite a lot this week and yet to feel any pain. Its strange because I used to hate excercise but now its one of my favourite things to do.


----------



## nickels

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Well, right now my only exercise for triceps are skull crushers .....aka the tricep press with 50lbs,  If ya got a better one to reccomend me, please, please do, many a time i've had a 5lb weight slide off and crack me in the nose






Try close-grip bench press or (weighted) dips


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Well, right now my only exercise for triceps are skull crushers .....aka the tricep press with 50lbs,  If ya got a better one to reccomend me, please, please do, many a time i've had a 5lb weight slide off and crack me in the nose
> 
> Bah, just woke up and ate a quick grain breakfast, took my vitamins now I'm goin' to' do a few sets, I just cant sit still.



A good way to tweak skull crushers are:  

1,  Let your head lay freely off of the bence, this will give you more range of motion in the negative part of the rep.

2, When you are in position and ready to press, rotate your shoulders toward your head.  In the locked out position the angle from your head to your arms should be smaller than the angle of your shoulder in porportion to your body.  This will allow for the movement to be isolated to your tricep more.  A common way of doing this is performing french presses on a declined bench at about 20-30 degrees.

Also, you will get much more out of this movement if it is done in strict control so as not to crack open your head with a weight falling off.


----------



## Helios.

I rode a bicycle.


----------



## Ungoliath

Tokey-tokerson said:
			
		

> A good way to tweak skull crushers are:
> 
> 1,  Let your head lay freely off of the bence, this will give you more range of motion in the negative part of the rep.
> 
> 2, When you are in position and ready to press, rotate your shoulders toward your head.  In the locked out position the angle from your head to your arms should be smaller than the angle of your shoulder in porportion to your body.  This will allow for the movement to be isolated to your tricep more.  A common way of doing this is performing french presses on a declined bench at about 20-30 degrees.
> 
> Also, you will get much more out of this movement if it is done in strict control so as not to crack open your head with a weight falling off.




Haha, Allright, Thanks man, im getting ready to try this now as soon as my breakfast settles enough to allow exercise , oh, and im going to be doing my close gripped bench press's in that manner from now on aswell.

Yesterday I did a mountain hike (12km jogging/walking, .2km vertical climb, aswell as my daily workout), and im planning on hiking back upto the top today with my bike strapped to my back and riding down, it seems awsome, fairly smooth rocks, average drop is only about 3 feet, no real massive crevacies. yep.


----------



## ruski

Saturday (for some reason I never manage to post these on the days they happen):

90KM Cycle (~2hrs53min @ average 29km/h)
4 x 50 double crunches
5 x 20 pushups


----------



## sickpuppy

Legs today:

Leg presses-6X8-12(Very heavy)

Standing one legged curls-4X10

Squats-5X8-10

Leg extentions-4X10

height-5-11
weight-246
bodyfat-14%


----------



## Psychedelics_r_best

Bed------->Computer------>Fridge-------->Couch------>Computer----->Bed

The cycle of life.


----------



## Zzl

Today: 

5x5 Barbell Flat Bench  205lbs

5x5 Barbell Front Squats 235lbs

6x5 Dumbell Donkey Calf Raise 2x 50lb dumbells

5x5 Dumbell Tricep Extention 50lb dumbell

5x5 Dumbell Lunges 2x 50lb dumbells

5x5 Barbell Bent over Row 185lbs


I do full body 4 days a week, followed by 2:1 Carb ratio PWO drink


----------



## sickpuppy

Shoulders today:

Lateral raises-4X10-12

Rear lateral raises-4X10-12

Behind neck barbell presses-4X8-10

Upright rows-4X8-10

Front dumbbell raises-4X10-12

Height-5-11

Weight-251

Bodyfat-14%


----------



## lucid.tripper

biked approx. 6 miles, up and down hills and such.


----------



## sickpuppy

^That's pretty good as far as cardio goes.Really good actually.I've got to incorporate more cardio in my life.But I really dislike it.


----------



## Kul69

Walked around on trails through the forest and in some clearings with a beastly lawn mower for 2 hours.


----------



## ruski

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> ^That's pretty good as far as cardio goes.Really good actually.I've got to incorporate more cardio in my life.But I really dislike it.



Learn to love and embrace it 

Today:

25km cycle
2km swim
10km run
5 x 25 pushups
4 x 50 double crunches

Russ


----------



## wizekrak

Well I've retooled my routine over the last week breaking down specific muscle groups per day.  Today was biceps and forearms.

Reverse bicep curls 3x8
Bicep curls 3x8
Upright row 3x8
Hammer curls 3x8
Wrist curls 3x8
Reverse wrist curls 3x8


----------



## sickpuppy

Biceps and triceps today:

Triceps:
Close-grip bench presses-4X8-10

Weighted dips-4X8-10

Dumbbell extentions-4X10

One-armed cable extentions-4X10-12


Biceps:
Standing barbell curls-4X10-12

Alternating dumbbell curls-4X10

Preacher curls-4X8-10

Concentration curls-4X10-12

Height-5-11
Weight-248
Bodyfat-14%


----------



## UnSquare

Took some Milk Thistle,
Multi's (with a focus on B's)
for my appallin' alcoholism,
drank some off my flatemate's
Noni Juice(?)
(does it do anything?
I could be placeboin' that biz, but it peps...)
Some other miracle 'Green Qi' he keeps.

Ran for 20 minutes.

Fast walked fo' 20.

Then alternate lifted my dumbells until I couldn't no more.

But it's only 2.30 (dental appointment...)
& now I'm back into the rum....

 

At least it's good rum.

PEACE
UnS


----------



## lucid.tripper

still sore from workout on sunday, and my legs arent quite up to running yet, so I hit the bike again today.

4.2 miles, I calculated this time 



			
				sickpuppy said:
			
		

> ^That's pretty good as far as cardio goes.Really good actually.I've got to incorporate more cardio in my life.But I really dislike it.



man I love the feeling I get after I've finished doing a hard cardio workout. Its like a weed high but 10x more clear and intense. Cardio didnt used to be my favorite thing in the world but I've forced myself to love it


----------



## rm-rf

*Monday*
 - 4 sets flat bench
- 4 sets chest fly
- 4 sets incline press

40 min workout if solo

(if i have someone to lift with, 3 sets each above + 3 sets decline press. i cant do decline without a spot cuz of shoulder joint probs)

*Tuesday*
- 4 or 5 sets military press
- 3 sets of straight up and down shoulder shrugs, max weight
- 3 sets of rotation shoulder shrugs, about half the weight as above
- 3 sets deltoid extensions
- 4 sets of seated rows
- 4 sets lat pulldowns

this is the super long day, over an hour, hour and a half

*Wednesday*
4 sets seated bicep curls
4 sets standing 1 arm bicep curl, for each arm
4 sets standing dual arm curl, usually on machine

20-25min workout, cake

*Thursday*
4 sets skullcrushers
4 sets single arm pulldowns
4 sets seated extensions

20-25 min workout

*Friday*
I rarely go 5 days a week. If im rediculously energized, i go. If not, I drink beers.

4 sets upper ab crunches, on machine as so:
 80 reps lighter weight
 40 reps heavier weight
 20 reps heavy weight
 10 reps max weight

4 sets oblique turns, donno what u call the machine but u sit in it and rotate ur torso 90 degrees. 

maybe 1 set leg extensions,
30 min workout or so

bout once a month, or maybe 6 weeks lol,  id do legs instead of abs. 4 sets each: squats, quads, calves. i run once in a while and im on my feet moving most of the day, thats enough leg exersize for me.

*Sat and Sun*
rest, get fucked up. 

*****************************************

usually if partying takes precedence over exersize (as in, stay home and sleep and let brain heal rather than go to gym), ill do the above in 4 days, or just drop abs and do 3 days. chest 1 day, back/shoulders another day, combine biceps and tripceps the 3rd day - 3 exersizes each 4 reps its only like 45 mins.


----------



## sickpuppy

Legs and calves today:

Legs:
Leg press-8X8-10

Standing leg curls-4X10

Squats-6X6-10

Leg extentions-6X10-12

Calves:
Donkey calve raises-4X12-20

Seated calve raises-4X15-20

height-5-11

weight-246

bodyfat-14%


----------



## Ungoliath

400 (8x50) situps
400 (8x50) crunches
500 (10x50)pushups

I was doing a 16km jog today, I geuss it was too hot and I passed out after about an hour (I was wearing a hooded sweatshirt and trackpants)

So im takin' er easy tonight.


----------



## ruski

^^ Dude that is extremeley stupid/dangerous. Do not train in track pants or heavy material like a sweatshirt.

Unless you are specifcally trying to heat adjust your body for a road race where you're going to be running in high temperatures DO NOT do this. If you insist on being so reckless with your own health then drink a lot of water. Perhaps 500-1000mL per hour and reduce your pace considerably.

You should be wearing light, sweat wicking clothing when its warm.

Even during winter when its 5 degrees in the morning I've never run in anything warmer than a pair of running tights, normally just tshirt + running shorts.

Anything above 15 degrees = sweat wicking singlet + running shorts + water consumption.


----------



## blazander420

sickpuppy, i thought it was bad to work biceps and triceps in the same day? like if you did back/triceps bicep/chest, you'd be working your arms twice a week wouldnt you?


----------



## sickpuppy

No. While chest and shoulder pressing movements incorporate some triceps and some back exercises incorporate some biceps,it's not enough to call it actually working them.Not at the level i'm at anyways. I do tris and bis seperatly because I want to be able to go as heavy as possible on close-grip benches,dips,curls,etc.. Plus I have a theory that you get a better pump(and better growth) since the blood is concentrated in that area.


----------



## nickels

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> Legs and calves today:
> 
> Legs:
> Leg press-8X8-10
> 
> Standing leg curls-4X10
> 
> Squats-6X6-10
> 
> Leg extentions-6X10-12
> 
> Calves:
> Donkey calve raises-4X12-20
> 
> Seated calve raises-4X15-20
> 
> height-5-11
> 
> weight-246
> 
> bodyfat-14%






Wow, that is a lot of volume.  I'm assuming you're more focused on bodybuilding, as opposed to powerlifting/strength training.


----------



## mariacallas

Spinning for an hour today, than I ran a mile after because it wasn't raining.


----------



## poopie

an hour long bike ride down the beach (in super hot 100 degree weather...ugh...nice breeze though).

then, came home...and instead of flipping on the tv, i actually did some crunches and used the stability ball.

hmmm...i had motivation today. maybe i'll even start bikram back up.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tonight it is chest and triceps followed by 1/2 hour cardio
i gotta go change....


----------



## sickpuppy

nickels said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a lot of volume.  I'm assuming you're more focused on bodybuilding, as opposed to powerlifting/strength training.



 Bodybuilder all the way. I do go heavy cause I believe you have to go heavy sometimes to grow.But yeah,i'm definatly going for muscle as opposed to strength.

Today I worked chest:

Incline bench-4X8-10

Incline dumbbell press-4X10-12

Decline bench-4X10

Dumbbell flys-4X10-12

Pullovers-5X10

height-5-11
weight-247


----------



## blazander420

^ if your 5'11 n 247 lbs. then that's crazy cause im 5'10 and consider myself preety cut for 180lbs. you must be one of those gym rats that's swole as hell. not dissin you, more power to you for being able to abstain from alcohol and smoking.

working back and triceps today.


----------



## sickpuppy

Yeah, I look pretty freaky right now.But dude i'm no where near contest shape. I'm probaly 14 or 15% bodyfat right now.But I don't really care cause i'm trying to pack more mass on right now.I won't start cutting till next March. I'll probaly(hopefully) compete around 220-225.I'd _really_ like to pack on about 15 more pounds of lean muscle by next year and compete in the Nationals at a ripped 235-240.


----------



## mindbodysOul

5km hill run

1 hour total body weights sesh.


----------



## L2R

*I posted this in the lounge on sunday but no one cares*

city to surf half marathon 2006 (sydney to bondi) (this morning)




63,000+ people




On my second attempt, i managed the 14km run in 90 minutes, shaving an hour off my pathetic time last year.





i'm still sore and will be for a few days yet


----------



## arizona83

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> No. While chest and shoulder pressing movements incorporate some triceps and some back exercises incorporate some biceps,it's not enough to call it actually working them.Not at the level i'm at anyways. I do tris and bis seperatly because I want to be able to go as heavy as possible on close-grip benches,dips,curls,etc.. Plus I have a theory that you get a better pump(and better growth) since the blood is concentrated in that area.



I disagree with this theory. I always work back/bicepts, chest/tricepts in the same sessions or put into different terms all my contracting exercises and all my extending exercises. I don't think you can get the best out of these particular body parts unless you work them together on the same night. My reason for this is that as you mentioned the bicepts and tricepts act as secondary muscles to the back and chest exercises. If you work them on different nighs these particular muscles may already have some fatigue due to the fact that they have already been worked previously albeit in a secondary action. Each to their own though I do know many people who work out as you do and still get good results. 

Anyhow I went to the gym last night for the first time in five weeks due to holidays and being ill. Worked chest and tri's. Very light night, lost a lot of strength and endurance but that will come back in a couple of weeks. Very sore today but I love it.


----------



## wizekrak

Chest and Triceps today:

3 sets of each
Bench press
Fly
Inclined bench press
Tricep extensions
Pull overs


----------



## ebola?

Another hour bike ride up and down hills.
It's sooo much nicer now that I've fixed my rear deraileur and am not stuck in the high gear in back. 

ebola


----------



## Charlie Brown

Iam in my 6th week off 

High Intensity Workout (HITS)

Principle off HITS is too trained till maximum exhaustion with high intensity and little rest in between sets (1 minute max) concentrating on form (has to be nice slow and perfect form) rather than weight carried (although aim for 60-80% of your max)....also states that muscle growth is when you are away from the gym and resting, hence you rest for a couple off days after a very hard workout...advantages of HITS is you do your workout quicker and go to the gym less but yet still get big gains. There are two schools off thought 1 is HITS other is high volume...I find with HITS the number off excercises you do give you a great workout volume wise.

Yesterday i did the following in perfect form with less than a minute rest in between in the following order

30 leg curls 27kg
35 leg extensions 32kg
30 leg presses 110kg (not your usual leg press machine so although 110kg is more like 60kg)
30 bent over row 20kg (this excercise is awesome - great for that V shape wings and shoulders)
20 standing dumbbell flyes 10kg (good for shoulders)
20 laying down flyes 15kg
20 benchpresses 80kg (bench press machine - more like 40kg...at this stage if you been doing each excercise till exhaustion with perfect form 40kg will feel like a ton off bricks and your chest feels like literally exploding doing this straight after the flyes)
20 calves raises 120kg
30 bicep curls 20kg
20 forearm curls 15kg
20 shoulder shrug 27kg (good for the Y at your back)
20 tricep overhead tricep extension 15kg  
30 trunk raises (similar to a crunch)

In all there are 12 excercises which you do for 4 weeks about 3 times a week...with good rest in between.....then on the 4 weeks you change out about 3 off the excercises......next week i will be incorporating squats and deadlifts and reverse trunk raises......

I have noticed abit off muscle growth and overall muscle tone......not to mention the endorphin rush every nite !!!!!


----------



## wizekrak

Biceps and forearms:
3 sets of the following

reverse bicep curl
bicep curl
standing row
hammer curls
wrist curls


----------



## Blue_Phlame

1 sit-up (getting out of bed)
2-4 squats (putting on shoes)
and 6 pull ups


----------



## mindbodysOul

6km jog
1 hour weights 
1 hour walk


----------



## lucid.tripper

12 mile bike ride, well, 2 6 mile rides.

gonna lift tomorrow. my legs seem to be getting stronger, I can actually jog a little w/o them tightening up


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yesterday I was able to curl 20 lbs seated and standing (3 sets of 10) without any assistance.  I started 9 weeks ago at 8lbs.


----------



## wizekrak

Shoulders:
3 sets of the following

lateral raise
shoulder press
forward raise
rear raise


----------



## L2R

last night

I resistance train 1-2 times per week. To expedite my routine, when possible, i do two machines at the same time, using both in turn until i have at least three set on both. Usually i use "opposite machines" if you can gather from the paired excercised below.

peck deck 3 x 10 x 60kgs
upright situp machine 1 x 20 + 2 x 15 x 45kgs

lats machine 3 x 10 x 70kgs
shoulder press machine 3 x 10 x 35kgs

upright bench press machine 3 x 10 x 60kgs
upper back machine 3 x 10 x 55kgs

upright tricep machine 3 x 15 x 55kgs
standing barbell arm curl 3 x 10 x 35kgs

i feel great :D


----------



## Doppelganger

I've just started working out, after not excercising for several years.

This morning I did 3 x 10 push-ups and also 60 sit-ups.

Just got back from my jog/ run.... I ran 2 x 800m and 4 x 400m.

Exhausted. So unfit . But that will change %).


----------



## Ungoliath

Yesterday; 800 sit ups, 200 crunches, 500 pushups and 100......uh.of thoses things with a chair, where you put your two arms on it but move your body at about a 45 degree incline from the floor and do raises from full extension and full contraction of my arms.


Oh, by the way, im upto 42lb curl now with each arm(Seated or standing) :D I wonder how far I can push it.


----------



## wizekrak

back today:
3 sets of the following

lat raise
lat pulldown
seated row
reverse fly
straight leg deadlift


----------



## Ungoliath

Woooow! Im Hard into mauy thai training daily now, my regime is 200 pushups, 50 handstand pushups, 500 butterfly position shin flaps, daily 10 minuites intense jab routine, + another 10minuites for elbow strikes, + another ten for shin kicks, + another ten for upper cuts + another 10 for elbow-strike-hooks and another ten for combos, each round has a five minuite stretch out inbetween.

500 situps with a double ab punch on the down, 200 crunches feet up, 20 minuites of muay thai stretching (repeted throughout the day, its an excellent stretching routine for flexability! i'll post it if anyones intrested, limbers you up in no time flat!)...

After that 2 hour set im pretty much beat, this is also coupled with near constant running when not at home (I'll dead run to the mall, work, dead run home), Im so glad I quit smoking :D

Im trying to limber up my upper and lower body more so then I ever had to in normal boxing, so reccomend me stretches, or websites I can find one, I'm a poor student without a teacher :D


----------



## wizekrak

Yeah I'd like to see the stretching routine, my flexibility is horrible I really need to work on it.


----------



## Ungoliath

Sorry for the lame picture, it was a late night.

Pretty much partner stretching coupled with shadow boxing and jumprope


----------



## danger

lol!


----------



## mariacallas

bwahahaha! that made me laugh

Damn it's been raining here EVERYNIGHT for the past two weeks and I haven't been running at all because of it  booooooooooooo


----------



## Ungoliath

Mock my art all you will, I'd never be able to describe those exercises without a picture or showing you in person


----------



## Ungoliath

^Wow, I was pretty drunk then, 

P.S. Charlie brown, I tried HITs and did it for about 2 months, after a while.....you just cant push that program much further for growth

Anyhow, I'm in the midst of Muay Thai, or should I say, Muay Koshasan (Elephant boxing) training, this is my training routine now done once or twice a day....10 minuites Stretching all over,20 minuites jump rope,15 mins foot work,10 minuites upper body workout on bag, 10 minuites lower on bag (Note; this is on a 20kg bag attached with bungee coards so it "springs" back after each hit), 20-30min mixed upper body and combo's and then I cool off with 50/50's of pushups and sit ups. (Usually 150-200 of each before getting up) aswell as some lat pulldowns and bar pullups.
[I finally invested in a cheap home gym, but I only have about 130lbs of weights, grrr]

^Not counting bench press (Standard bar, Im upto 38kgx20 reps), leg curls (29kgx30-40), skull crushers (42lbs, forget the kg's) ect.... I just lose count of those during the training, I usually just do them till im exhausted, wait a few moments, do em again.

I'm loving Muay Koshasan, Its the art of defeating your opponent with only a one or two bone shattering strikes, mixing it with muay thai, the lighter version of it which focuses on many, medium strength hits, while throwing in the bone shattering moves, its a deadly combo. I was sparring at my old boxing ring (im currently No.2 in the round robin for super middleweight) but using muay thai moves against my buddy who uses Wing Chun mixed with Jeet Kune Do....

man, That was a fucking BLOODY mess at the end of it, no pads, rope tied around hands (FUCKING HURTS after a while). There really wasnt a winner [we wernt going for points, no head shots, no raised butterflys], We kept going at each other until I broke a few of his ribs when I landed a Flying version of "The Emperor enters the palace"counter from the Maa Yang position [Think Crane, but with a boxing upper body form]

Everyone, I encourage you all to keep working out, Its fun, its free, and you look better for it. But Dont bother with low impact, keep pushing yourself, When you feel the burn keep pushing, your not getting many effects if you dont feel it.


----------



## rashandreflex

an hour of squash drills


----------



## sickpuppy

Last week I started doing a little more cardio in the morning.This morning I did 30 mins on the cross trainer and sparred with a guy for 15 mins.. Tonight i'll go back to the gym and work legs.


----------



## djwhirlpool

Today I am starting my abs of steel tape.  Every night, baby!


----------



## demian

Running 1hour 3 days a week while 3-4 months and negative thoughts and other psy-shit diminished !


----------



## BA

Lifted biceps and triceps
30 min on the elliptical machine
30 min on the bike
2 cycles in the sauna (15 min in, 10 min out, cold shower, repeat)

Among other things; preacher curls, skull crushers, behind the back cable pulls, sitting dumbell tricep extensions, bicep pull-ups with rope attachment, overhead cable curls, EZ bar curls, and overhand spider curls with light weight to burn out.


----------



## Ungoliath

Hour of flexability training, Half hour techniques, 1 1/2 hours sparring with alot of exphisation on advanced technique (I.E. A double knee take down where when the opponent is in a recoil stage for a haymaker, with your leading foot step on there upper thigh, do a quick one foot boost for a small amount of air, simultainiously raise both knees to the opponents chest, about pec level and push your upper body forward, A brutal technique but tricky to land, but when you do, not only is the opponent winded, but your in the perfect position just to keep laying elbows to the opponents face and try to cut him up enough with elbow shots to cause him to submit)

Heh, but I got as good as i gave, I walked right into a reverse off-balanced flying elbow, put me out for a good five minuites, daaamn. Aswell as a technique called the The Emperial Butterfly........Basically i had my back to my opponent, legs spread, myself trying to land a reverse flying elbow, and buddy lifted his right leg and booted me with his shins in the nuts and lifted me a good foot in the air that way.....My cup didnt stop much of the pain.


----------



## sickpuppy

Legs tonight.

Leg presses-6X6-10   1400pounds for two sets

Leg curls-4X10

Squats-6X8-10

Leg extentions-4X10-12

wt.241
ht.5-11
bf 12%


----------



## twisteddv8

Today I'm doing a 1hr Spin Class and a 1hr Pump class.  Might stay and do some yoga too but unlikely


----------



## Ungoliath

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> wt.241
> ht.5-11
> bf 12%



 
You jacked bastard, you've got one inch and 70lbs on me with only three more bf% points. 

Am I going to have to break out the Zeranol?


----------



## sickpuppy

Thanks man.I've been hitting it hard for a while now. 

ahaha! We call it Ralgro around here.(Zeranol) Pretty much the same thing. Me and some friends injected a few pellets several years ago. The gun you have to use has like a 6gauge needle.We had to use shots of Xylocaine to numb the area we were injecting enough to get the Ralgro Gun needle in. haha. We all gained a little size though.


----------



## BA

Chest today.

Flat bench
Flat bench w/dumbells
Incline w/dumbells
Declines
"Around the worlds" (these bastards are GREAT)
Pec Deck
Incline cable flys until burn out

30 min on the elliptical
15 min running
15 min bike (high speed)


----------



## Ungoliath

sickpuppy said:
			
		

> Thanks man.I've been hitting it hard for a while now.
> 
> ahaha! We call it Ralgro around here.(Zeranol) Pretty much the same thing. Me and some friends injected a few pellets several years ago. The gun you have to use has like a 6gauge needle.We had to use shots of Xylocaine to numb the area we were injecting enough to get the Ralgro Gun needle in. haha. We all gained a little size though.



Do you fight or do you just build??

Because if you dont fight, you should start with your build! Granted, you'd be probably a  heavy. but still.


----------



## BA

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> "Around the worlds" (these bastards are GREAT)



I'd like to recommend these. They really work the upper chest muscles near the shoulder.


----------



## sickpuppy

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Do you fight or do you just build??
> 
> Because if you dont fight, you should start with your build! Granted, you'd be probably a  heavy. but still.



I've entered a couple of the Knuckle-Up sanctioned fights in Kennesaw,Ga..Well actually,one in Kennesaw and one in Valdosta,Ga.. We have a pretty good little team here and a couple of our guys are fighting in Sept..I still do matt work 2-3 times a week,but right now i'm concentrating more on bodybuilding.I plan on entering the nationals next year,IF I can pack on about 10-15 more pounds of muscle.So fighting has kinda taken a back seat to bodybuilding lately.


----------



## Ungoliath

Won the super middleweight division at my club today by taking out an aborigional kid (tribe;mic-maq with the name "The great Bear"[Note, he had more hair then a turkish bath house]) with a drinking problem. 

He demanded an immediate rematch, but we switched from the ring to floor mats and no ref...I won that too by pullin' only one Muay Koshasan move which left him with three broken ribs and I think an even bigger drinking problem (I love fights where no matter how much your opponent pummels, you just stand there and take it until the one golden oppertunity to end the fight with one shot pops up )

And thus I retire from boxing :D Muay Thai fulltime fighting here I come!


----------



## sickpuppy

^Hey,good for you!!~ I'm getting too old for that shit.

Today I did Back:

Pulldowns (front)-4X10-12
Seated rows-4X8-10
reversegrip pulldowns-4X10
T-bar rows-4X8-10
Vertical rows-4X10
Lockouts-6X6-12

ht.5-11
wt.241


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

OMG I can contribute to this thread today!  I'm so excited!

Today... *Sunday morning no less!*, I got up and thought - wow, I don't have a hangover!  And then I thought, I should move my ass today.  Originally, the plan was that I'd drag out the mini-trampoline and bounce on that for 20 minutes or so, that was my big ol' Sunday morning workout plan :D

But after 12 minutes of jogging on the tramp I wanted to kill myself out of boredom, so I got off it and started jogging down the street.  It's the first time I've actually been for a proper _jog_ in ages - and I've rediscovered my love for it!  I went for nearly an hour - including the time spent on the trampoline - some of that included walking briskly to catch my breath, but much of that time was spent actually jogging or even sprinting at times!

Twas a revelation to me because the last time I tried to jog I was 12.8kg heavier and (unsurprisingly) I just couldn't do it.  Today, I did, and it was FUN!

Okay, not FUN, that might be going a bit far :D  But... do-able.  Amazing what a difference shifting some fat can do for your areodynamics.

Now I've got my workout clothes out for tomorrow and am going to give it a go again in the morning.  Really fired up now! whoo!


----------



## nickels

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Won the super middleweight division at my club today by taking out an aborigional kid (tribe;mic-maq with the name "The great Bear"[Note, he had more hair then a turkish bath house]) with a drinking problem.
> 
> He demanded an immediate rematch, but we switched from the ring to floor mats and no ref...I won that too by pullin' only one Muay Koshasan move which left him with three broken ribs and I think an even bigger drinking problem (I love fights where no matter how much your opponent pummels, you just stand there and take it until the one golden oppertunity to end the fight with one shot pops up )
> 
> And thus I retire from boxing :D Muay Thai fulltime fighting here I come!






Good work.  Was there much of a weight difference?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Our gym is 24 hours so we are going at 8pm.  The last time we went was Tuesday.  We have been tired this week so sleep won.  Going to bed at 8pm during the week was necessary.  

Tonight legs and abs....my least favourite work out but the one I need the most.  Always followed by 30 minutes cardio which I crave.  

Now 12 on the resistance level is no longer difficult.    I recall when 9 or 10 was a challenge.


----------



## travino85

today decided to start being more active.

went up to a mountain walk > 4 km took hour an 13 mins ( stopped to look at the senery). got home did 3 sets of 10 reps > bicept curls. bench press as much as i could do with the dumbells = 30.

now relaxing with some diazapam that i recently got a script for.

i think positiveness is key


----------



## km267

i had a great run this morning.  went for about 45 minutes, not sure of the mileage. 

came home, did some stretching and about 50 crunches.  then i took a well-deserved bath.


----------



## Ungoliath

nickels said:
			
		

> Good work.  Was there much of a weight difference?




He had 2lbs on me, but he was ALOT slower and ridgid then i remembered, it was pretty easy auctually, I won by ~12 points and a TKO in the 6th. 

He's one of those "street" style fighters, psssh, you can see haymakers comin' a mile off!

Anyways, I just woke up and did 10mins on the bag with a 4-point repeting combo (left-right-left elbow ; right-left-right elbow) and did some leg curls inclined (45lbs) aswell as a quick rep on the bench press low weight high incline (40kg)


Question!

Does anyone find it easier aswell to benchpress on an incline as opposed to flat? I was told it supposed to be harder, but me and my friends find working on an incline when working out the upper body to be MUCH easier then flat.


P.S.

You guys should hear the disgusting noises my right wriste is making, I have to brace it now with a wrap  (Dont worry, im a lefty)


----------



## BA

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Question!
> 
> Does anyone find it easier aswell to benchpress on an incline as opposed to flat? I was told it supposed to be harder, but me and my friends find working on an incline when working out the upper body to be MUCH easier then flat.



Yeah, I've noticed that. I think maybe (for me, at least) it has something to do with how my feet are planted and I can push myself back onto the back of the bench. I find flat bench using dumbells easier than incline though.


----------



## sickpuppy

^I have'nt done flat benches in years. Partly because of a shoulder injury,but mostly because inclines are just so much better at developing the chest. Flat benches incorporate too much shoulders and triceps which often leads to injuries when you break the 350 mark. Inclines are more strict and develop the upper part of the peck which gives your chest a high-round look. Most amatuer weightlifters will tell you they can do more weight on flatbench versus incline.But if you'll do inclines regulary you won't have to sacrifice weight very long and your chest will grow like never before.At least mine did.


----------



## BA

Dude, look up a few posts to #434 at the 'around the world' link I posted. Those are great for upper chest too.


----------



## sickpuppy

^Wow,that's honestly the first time i've seen those. Kinda like pullovers in that (I imagine) it helps stretch your ribcage along with working your chest. I'm definatly gonna try them.  Does it help or hinder to do them at an incline I wonder.


----------



## BA

I dont know, I usually just do them on the flat bench.


----------



## tadfish

does fucking count?


----------



## blazander420

worked shoulders shrugs and calfs early in the morning today.. then i sprained my wrist at work..FUCK..all that hard work in the last 6 months is gona go to shit now. I can't believe this happened to me.


----------



## Cookiequeen

I went for a massive walk today up lots of hills and it was damn hot!
Probably for an hour...


----------



## km267

tadfish said:
			
		

> does fucking count?



lol! it does for me when i get sore hip muscles. 

edit: oh, and to update, i went on another run this morning, felt great! and last night i did 45 min of Dance Dance Revolution (my new rainy day workout fave).


----------



## BA

Phew I BLASTED chest & triceps today!

4 x 8-10 reps flat bench. (2 on regular bench, and 2 on smith machine because I had no spotter and wanted to max out)
3 x 8-10 reps close grip bench.
3 x 8-10 reps flat bench with dumbells.
3 x 8-10 reps decline bench.
3 x 10 reps "around the worlds."
3 x 10 reps pec deck.

3 x 10 skull crushers.
3 x 10 overhead cable pulls.
3 x 10 tricep extensions behind head.
3 x 8-10 tricep pulldowns (machine).

20 minutes running.
15 minutes eliptical.
20 minutes bike (7.32 miles).


----------



## Ungoliath

Hey, Uh.....I've had a concussion the past few days, so all i've been doing is uphill 4.7km runs twice daily....

I've been learing some jailhouse boxing (Yes, it is its own style) now aswell a few hours a week with a buddy who Just got released...Im going to go lay down.


----------



## nickels

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Hey, Uh.....I've had a concussion the past few days, so all i've been doing is uphill 4.7km runs twice daily....
> 
> I've been learing some jailhouse boxing (Yes, it is its own style) now aswell a few hours a week with a buddy who Just got released...Im going to go lay down.





Take care of that head.


So, is jailhouse boxing anything like dirty boxing?


----------



## Ungoliath

nickels said:
			
		

> Take care of that head.
> 
> 
> So, is jailhouse boxing anything like dirty boxing?



Haha...
Okay, Its pretty much six point boxing, Elbows, Fists, "Slams" [Take downs, throws, counters], headbutts, Knees and feet. Its like muay thai, but has a traditional boxing feel with the point system, Its brutal as all hell!  Its all mixed-martial arts too, The buddy who gave me the concussion was 6"3 270lbs......My my 5" shorter, 100lb lighter ass decided to try to take him out, haha, I lunged with a double knee takedown (to putm y knees on his shoulderblades, drop him to the ground then pummel the face with elbows), I landed it on the shoulders, he head butted me in the gut, spun me, and sent me down 8 feet onto cement with a power-bomb style (Ring to floor)...I swear to god, I could land a reverse heelkick to this guys face, his head wouldent move! his head looked like an apple sitting on a tree stump!

Ugh...There are NO disqualifying moves either! (cept weapons)

I dunno if its a sport everywhere, but round' here anyone who's been to SH penn knows the sport! [Gaurds bet on it :D]

I've still got the concuss-daze in my head. so no more fights for atleast a day


----------



## rm-rf

holy shit BA how long does that workout take?? damn dude id last to about the 4th or 5th exersize with all that lol


----------



## BA

I rest and walk around between sets, but usually an hour or so without cardio.


----------



## Ungoliath

Let me tell you folks a story of some events that just transpired, since its not cool enough to be its own topic, its hur!

Allrighty, So about two and a half hours ago i was walkin' talkin', hangin' out with some of the boys, and anyhow, I start to walk off down a alley way to my car....Well, I get there, I see two fuckers, ones jiggling my door (White, probably 16-17), and the other whips out a knife in his right hand (blade FORWARD! haha, what a goof! For anyone who doesnt know, anyone who holds a knife blade pointing towards opponent, is retarded) and asks me somethin' along the lines of if I have any money, or there going to fuck up my car...

Well, I whip Out my wallet and whip a 50 (bright pink colored) dollar bill, crumple it, and throw it on the ground a few feet away from me, naturally, the two.....maybe 130lbs a peice guys dove for it, so, When they were down, ignoring me, thinkin' me a bitch-boy, I brough my left leg off the ground and dropped my heel on the back of the skull of the buddy with the knife who was grabbin' at the bill, Anyhow, The otherguy notices and goes fidgeting in his pocket....Well, I kept my foot on the back of the first buddys head and said 'Look, i'll only move when you do', he grabbed for his knife so I started grinding his buddys face into the ashvault, eventually he's like "Man, cmon, we wernt really going to hurt you, cmon man!" im like, allright, let me see the knife, he skidds the knife across the ground to me (I didnt touch it, mainly for fear of catching Hep, or some other junkie disease), Im like, allright, I take my foot off the first buddys head (applying constant pressure :D) and, well, they decide to be cocky, the guy I let up kept going on about how I was going to be sorry........at this point i'd had enough, I was the nice one!, I wasnt going to put up with ridicule,so, I went with a Mauy Koshan rib-breaker right below his heart (We were about two feet away, he was being really lippy, I would have used a KO shot to the sweet spot on the face, but again, I was to afraid of junkie blood) on the buddy who just got up, and the other buddy jumps for his knife, like literally lunges on his stomach.......I run a few steps towards him, JUMP on the fuckers back with both my knees pointed at 90 degrees (Hehe! I thought I might have broken it)

Well, After that, the first buddy couldent get up and the second, I wouldent get off, I picked the one i was on's pocket and called the police with his cell(About 3 blocks away)......After about an hour of tellin' the tale, they let me go, and commend me! (Uh.....I have a history of assault), they had to bring one to the hospital (When I was grinding his face, Aparently I broke his nose, tore his spetum and ripped out his lip peircings) and the other has 90 days[It was his knife, he admitted to owning it, since I didnt touch it only his and his buddys prints are on it [That'll come up in trial, im told]]. I went to the hospital later and got some shots (EVERYTHING, even the 9 huge horse needle "anti-aids" one) and just got back.

I get to be in mah paper, bitches!

Sorry, im kinda pumped and adrenalines going.

I think i'll start wearing a mask and cape and doing it for fun! Fear street thugs! Im here, and im legally allowed to use excessive force in my own self defense!

I need new shoes though.....I'll try to use my new found celeberty to hustle a pair :D


----------



## sickpuppy

*claps* Here's a cookie.


----------



## nickels

Good work, Ung.


----------



## Ungoliath

Bad news, I had to back to the hospital today and get tests and whatnot done, they found a "two inch" incision in my upper right shoulder blade they missed last night [I woke up and my right shoulder was locked]......Yeah.....Im kinda pissed because apparently, theres a "foreign matter" located just below the layer of skin, and there not quite sure what it is......So now I get to sit here and fuming about potentially geting hep because they forgot something......PLUS they cant schedual me for surgury for two weeks......TWO WEEKS! If it wasnt my back, id dig it out myself
All I did today was leg workouts because...Well......I cant fight or workout my upper body until they get this shit OUT!

YAY! Which means I get to miss a fight for a 1000$ purse im supposed to be in if my arm doesnt heal! Weee!

No one, under any circumstances, should help there fellow man, it just comes back to bite you in the ass!

Oh, and heres the quote from the paper:


> Daily Gleaner
> Local amature boxer -----------, Recieved the praise of the Fredericton police on friday evening last night after apprehending two armed suspects in the tannery area who have been terrorizing local residents.The suspects, who cannot be named because they are currently minors, are being held in police custody while awaiting trial later this month.
> If you feel you have been victimized by these two suspects, please stop in at xxxxxxxxx or call crimestoppers maritimes at xxxxxxxxxxxx.



yeah, Section 3, page 5, A little blurb off to the left near an add for a used tire store.

ALSO; They gave me ketoprofen + amoxicillin to help ease the swelling and whatnot, anyone know if its still thumbs-up to take some adren? (Pink-rush)


----------



## sickpuppy

Usually that type of surgery does'nt take long to heal.I had a tooth dug out of my knuckle a couple of years ago.I did'nt notice it for almost a week,then it started to get very painful and swollen.Maybe you can talk them into using staples to close you up.They're less likely to bust during strenuous activity. 

I'd probaly look around and try to find someone that could go ahead and dig that shit out.No telling what it is and I promise you don't won't it getting infected.Hurts like hell.

Chest today:

Incline bench-4X8-10

Incline dumbbell-4X8-10

Pec-Deck machine-4X10

Pullovers-4X10

Cable crossovers-4X10-12

ht.-5-11
wt.244


----------



## BA

Ungoliath said:
			
		

> Oh, and heres the quote from the paper:
> 
> Local *amature* boxer -----------, *Recieved* the praise of the Fredericton police on friday evening last night after apprehending two armed suspects in the tannery area who have been terrorizing local residents.The suspects, who cannot be named because they are currently minors, are being held in police custody while awaiting trial later this month.
> If you feel you have been victimized by these two suspects, please stop in at xxxxxxxxx or call crimestoppers maritimes at xxxxxxxxxxxx.




Are you sure that was the quote? I can't imagine an article containing not one stupid spelling error, but 2?


----------



## wizekrak

Waiting 2 weeks to remove a foreign object is insane.

The risk of toxic shock and septicemia are high especially if it's likely an object from the ground in a sleazy neighbourhood.  It's the hospital's fault for missing a wound, they should be bending over backwards to keep you from suing, unless you're canadian in which case you're most likely shit out of luck because our medical system is broken.


----------



## Ungoliath

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> Are you sure that was the quote? I can't imagine an article containing not one stupid spelling error, but 2?




Dude, I live in a hick town, we dont have an online newspaper page, That was me reading it and retyping, if you saw the auctual artical, you'd laugh, its my paragraph, then like, 5 7-8 year olds had paragraphs longer then mine just because they raised awareness for the k-9 dog something. haha, do you think im that low boy? Harhar, We've just got too many teenage wiggers who think their king shit here.

Anyhow, I dug it out with a syringe, It was a fucking huge chunk of tin can? Its like, thick foil, bends easy and is razor sharp, its roughly a 1/2" by 2", clean of rust and without blemish..... I had to get myself all numb before I dug it out and I ended up making a big mess out of it, ha, but im starting to get concerned it might have damaged the muscle. I put it in a jar for some reason, I think i'll bring it with me and stand on a table yelling "Do you fucking see whats in this jar? Huh? Do ya?".....im out of ideas though as to what to say when i step off the table though. 

Arms still locked (really just the shoulder blade, so i cant move it forward or backs to much degree, im just thankful its my off hand) and the dial-a-nurse just told to compress, clean, cover....Just the basics........and yes, I do live in canada, and Yes.....I hate our health care system. I'm auctually going out now to get the wound glued with dermal glue and track down a coach who'll inject me with some botox to hold it till i get staples later on when the clinic opens (its 3:36am)

I have had quite a bit of dermal glue on me in the past, its pretty good for cuts right on the ridges of your eyes or your lips, I'll stop whining now. Good evening.

This should really be in the health place....and its 58am now.


----------



## Ungoliath

Dude, I live in a hick town, we dont have an online newspaper page, That was me reading it and retyping, if you saw the auctual artical, you'd laugh, its my paragraph, then like, 5 7-8 year olds had paragraphs longer then mine just because they raised awareness for the k-9 dog something and theres a black-and-white rainbow above it with "Crime Stoppers". haha, do you think im that low boy? Harhar, We've just got too many teenage wiggers who think their king shit here.

Anyhow, I dug it out with a syringe, It was a fucking huge chunk of tin can? Its like, thick foil, bends easy and is razor sharp, its roughly a 1/2" by 2", clean of rust and without blemish..... I had to get myself all numb before I dug it out and I ended up making a big mess out of it, ha, but im starting to get concerned it might have damaged the muscle. I put it in a jar for some reason, I think i'll bring it with me and stand on a table yelling "Do you fucking see whats in this jar? Huh? Do ya?".....im out of ideas though as to what to say when i step off the table though. 

Arms still locked (really just the shoulder blade, so i cant move it forward or backs to much degree, im just thankful its my off hand) and the dial-a-nurse just told to compress, clean, cover....Just the basics........and yes, I do live in canada, and Yes.....I hate our health care system. I'm auctually going out now to get the wound glued with dermal glue and track down a coach who'll inject me with some botox to hold it till i get staples later on when the clinic opens (its 3:36am)

I have had quite a bit of dermal glue on me in the past, its pretty good for cuts right on the ridges of your eyes or your lips, I'll stop whining now. Good evening.

This should really be in the health place....and its 58am now.


----------



## thujone

haha NB is jokes.  i always drive 200kmph on the highways out there.  kinda wish i was in edmunston right now.  been to halifax much, *ungoliath*? 

oh yeah err workout?  i run every day.  i can lift as much weight as the steroid-abusers with biceps half a foot larger than mine so i'm convinced lifting weights is just obscene bullshit.  bruce lee affirms that


----------



## ruski

Woot, big week last week.

400km cycling total. 25km Mon, 60km Tues, 25 Wed-Fri, 100km Sat, 175km Sunday! I now have a very inflamed right knee due to poor bike setup but will rest, recovery and sort my bike out shortly. 

175km on Sunday was mammoth, 6 hours in the saddle, 6000cal burnt!

Swam 6km last week and ran about 20km.. the latter still due to injury recovery, guess now I have a new one to deal with heh.


----------



## trippagurl

ruski said:
			
		

> Woot, big week last week.
> 
> 400km cycling total. 25km Mon, 60km Tues, 25 Wed-Fri, 100km Sat, 175km Sunday! I now have a very inflamed right knee due to poor bike setup but will rest, recovery and sort my bike out shortly.
> 
> 175km on Sunday was mammoth, 6 hours in the saddle, 6000cal burnt!
> 
> Swam 6km last week and ran about 20km.. the latter still due to injury recovery, guess now I have a new one to deal with heh.



gees ruski, you're so unfit hey......you know.....you should really work on some cardio endurance exercise! HAHAHA u know im jj! nice work! well done! (cept for the injury part)


----------



## I Liquor All Night

ate a Steak Bomb sub yesterday, thought i was jus gunna smoke a bowl and hang but guilt got to me, went to the gym and did a Upper Chest, Shoulder, BACK session

2 sets for all using free weights and machines, no cardio yesterday but ive been tryin to lose weight so its become an everyday thing.. except for yesterdays sluggish Monday self


----------



## ThaEssence

had my bicep day...damn its hard to lift my arms..


----------



## sickpuppy

Back:

Pullups-4X8-10

Seated Rows-4X8-10

reverse grip pulldowns-4X10

one-arm dumbbell rows-4X8-10

Vertical row-4X10

Lockouts-4X6-12

ht.5-11
wt.245


----------



## mariacallas

Spinning........I do an intense 1-hour spinning class three times a week without fail. I can't live without it!


----------



## Ximot

went shopping on foot. It's called "purposeful walking" - quite a feat in a suburban environment where cars are where it's at and Joe Average walks less than 5mins a day... to the car, to the office, back to the car, to his home.


----------



## glitterbizkit

I did 30 mins of yoga, and walked for about 1 hour altogether today.  it's more than what I do on most days (although I'm pretty regular with the yoga)


----------



## aanallein

Here's what I did today:

walked 3 miles
stood/walked around at work for 6 hours

chin ups - 8, 6, 6, 6
seated weighted situps @ 130 lbs, 140, 150, 160
oblique twists @ 100 lbs, 110, 120, 130
weighted incline situps w/ 20 lb barbell behind neck - 8 reps, 6, 4
exercise ball situps 20, 18, 16,14
horizontal weighted situps 30 reps, 20, 20 20

following is generally 12 reps, 10, 8, 6 with weight listed for each set
dumbell curls 40, 50, 60, 65
twenty ones 50, 55, 60, 60
reverse curls 60 65 70 75
incline curls w/ dumbells 35 35 35 35
preacher curl w/ ez bar 75, 80, 85, 90
machine preacher curls 155 170 185 dropset to 140 140

skull crushers 70 75 80 85
close grip press 70 75 80 85
dips 7 reps, 12, 9, 7
overhead rope extension 150 lbs x 4 sets
one arm reverse cable pushdown 60 lbs x 4 sets
pushups 16 reps 12 10 10

wrist roller @ 10 lbs - 3 reps, 2, 2 2
wrist curl 55 lbs 60 65 70
reverse wrist curl 30 lbs 35 35 35
behind the back wrist curl 55 lbs x 4 sets


4 hours later and I'm doing Chest/Shoulders so I'll be doing:

bench press x 4 sets (probly start at 225 and work my way to max ~365)
dumbell fly x 4 sets
incline bench press x4 sets
bent forward cable fly x 4 sets
peck deck fly x 4 sets
decline bench press x 4 sets

seated rear lateral raises x 4 sets
lateral raises x 4 sets
front raises x 4 sets
hammer smith shoulder press x 4 sets
clean and press x 4 sets

trap bar shrugs x 4 sets
heavy upright row x 4 sets
dumbell shrugs x 4 sets



That's it for today (tuesday) - then I'll go home and eat like 4,000 calories. =P


updated - actualy saved traps for wednesday. in total I spent 2.5 hours lifting for first part and 2 hours for second part.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Biceps tonight.  My second fave.  Shoulders come in first.


----------



## SilverFeniks

Ran like 9 miles after work.

And now I'm finishing off my usual ungodly amount of pasta & two beers.  
To, um, work on my digestive muscles ...


----------



## aanallein

thujone said:
			
		

> oh yeah err workout?  i run every day.  i can lift as much weight as the steroid-abusers with biceps half a foot larger than mine so i'm convinced lifting weights is just obscene bullshit.  bruce lee affirms that



uh no.


----------



## mindbodysOul

aanallein, just looking at that workout you posted for one day i would assume you are overtraining. What is a typical week regarding weights and exercise for you if you dont mind me asking?

Oh and my workout today was a 1.5km swim, its my rest day.


----------



## aanallein

Naw I'm not overtraining. I'm close but not quite. My body responds to extremely high volume.. just works for me for some reason.

A typical workout is 3-4 muscle groups at 24 sets per muscle. Time to complete is usually 2-3 hours of lifting. I do no cardio and lift 6 days a week. Usually hit every muscle group 2-3x a week.

Rarely do I train twice a day like I did on tues/wed I'm just using it as a shocking technique.

I've overtrained before and currently have none of the symptoms. My strength and weight continues to increase, I'm not sick (despite everybody I know being ill), get plenty of sleep, and have a huge appetite. 

Currently I'm at 245 lbs @ 6'4" and body fat is somewhere around 8%.


I used to keep a daily journal here on bluelight but it got tedious keeping paper/online records at the same time. I've been training like the above for over 5 months now so I don't think I'm overtraining.


As an aside- here's wednesday's work out:
16 sets of squats starting with breathing squats then doing deep squats (ass to grass) then heavy - going to my new max of 395 and then ending with hacksquats (new max @580 lbs).
Leg extensions x 4 (new max 310)
Leg curls x 4
16 sets of calves (donkey, reverse donkey, standing, seated)

24 sets of weighted abdominals
24 sets of back (hit some new maxes here as well)
bit of traps

total time was ~2 hrs for legs and ~2 hours for the remainder in the evening.


----------



## mariacallas

Spinning this morning. Spinning again tomorrow.
Love it :D


----------



## Amebix

Still in the novice phase, progressing 2-5 pounds per workout.

Squats bodyweight 1x20
135x5
215x9
225x5
225x5

Dumbell Shoulder Press
97x5
97x5
97x4

BB Rows
135x5
135x5
135x5

Shrugs
145x10
145x10


----------



## Jabberwocky

squats and horizontal push/pull today. Skipped my swim to go sunbathe.


----------



## virtualReality

Ah I love swimming. I'm going to do that tomorrow instead of my normal routine. 

I didn't work out today, but YESTERDAY i went for an amazingly exhilarating run through the woods. The weather was PERFECT end of september warm but cool breeze. ahhhh it was orgasmic.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 minutes of spinning 30 minutes weight lifting 30 minutes of yoga


----------



## Jabberwocky

what kind of yoga do you do PI? asana or some sort of vinyasa yoga? I imagine you would love vinyasa stuff (nearly constant flowing motion).

today I'm just going to sit here and eat protein and try to synthesize some muscles :D

Tomorrow bike ride and lifting.


----------



## Spaazkaz

aanallein said:
			
		

> Here's what I did today:
> 
> walked 3 miles
> stood/walked around at work for 6 hours
> 
> chin ups - 8, 6, 6, 6
> seated weighted situps @ 130 lbs, 140, 150, 160
> oblique twists @ 100 lbs, 110, 120, 130
> weighted incline situps w/ 20 lb barbell behind neck - 8 reps, 6, 4
> exercise ball situps 20, 18, 16,14
> horizontal weighted situps 30 reps, 20, 20 20
> 
> following is generally 12 reps, 10, 8, 6 with weight listed for each set
> dumbell curls 40, 50, 60, 65
> twenty ones 50, 55, 60, 60
> reverse curls 60 65 70 75
> incline curls w/ dumbells 35 35 35 35
> preacher curl w/ ez bar 75, 80, 85, 90
> machine preacher curls 155 170 185 dropset to 140 140
> 
> skull crushers 70 75 80 85
> close grip press 70 75 80 85
> dips 7 reps, 12, 9, 7
> overhead rope extension 150 lbs x 4 sets
> one arm reverse cable pushdown 60 lbs x 4 sets
> pushups 16 reps 12 10 10
> 
> wrist roller @ 10 lbs - 3 reps, 2, 2 2
> wrist curl 55 lbs 60 65 70
> reverse wrist curl 30 lbs 35 35 35
> behind the back wrist curl 55 lbs x 4 sets
> 
> 
> 4 hours later and I'm doing Chest/Shoulders so I'll be doing:
> 
> bench press x 4 sets (probly start at 225 and work my way to max ~365)
> dumbell fly x 4 sets
> incline bench press x4 sets
> bent forward cable fly x 4 sets
> peck deck fly x 4 sets
> decline bench press x 4 sets
> 
> seated rear lateral raises x 4 sets
> lateral raises x 4 sets
> front raises x 4 sets
> hammer smith shoulder press x 4 sets
> clean and press x 4 sets
> 
> trap bar shrugs x 4 sets
> heavy upright row x 4 sets
> dumbell shrugs x 4 sets
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today (tuesday) - then I'll go home and eat like 4,000 calories. =P
> 
> 
> updated - actualy saved traps for wednesday. in total I spent 2.5 hours lifting for first part and 2 hours for second part.



how long does it take you to work out on your on days. wow... today has not been my day just failed a chem test and the answer is directly above my question. So ill ask you this... how many days (out of 7) do you workout? It must take you as long to eat as it does to wokr out!!! awesome, dude! -Spaz-


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I danced around my house for about 30 minutes in stilletos. It really tones my legs because of the uncomfortable way I have to tense them to keep the heels on. It's a stripper move. lolz.

Then after that, I did multiple reps of crunches, push ups, lunges and squats to tone up. I need more ab work.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> what kind of yoga do you do PI?


Vinyasa and Iyengar.  I am a novice.

Spinning 45 minutes  
Sculpting class 45 minutes 
Cleaning the house 2.5 hours

I am wearing a pedometer.  Since 730a I have walked 13,355 steps (about 8.8 miles).

I am thinking about walking the dog a few miles but I really need to shower first.


----------



## Jabberwocky

cool, I used to do second series ashtanga (lots and lots of backbends) every morning (well 6 days a week).

Today I did some light shoulder prehab stuff and then 5x10 pullups and then some ab work.


----------



## gem1n167

intense interval training on the treadmill, sprinting and going up hills 
then did planks till burnout/fatigue, same style for butt, chest, abs, legs, etc.  
gonna be sore tomorrow


----------



## aanallein

> how long does it take you to work out on your on days. wow... today has not been my day just failed a chem test and the answer is directly above my question. So ill ask you this... how many days (out of 7) do you workout? It must take you as long to eat as it does to wokr out!!! awesome, dude! -Spaz-



I work out 5-6 days a week for 1-3 hrs at a time depending on how I'm doing things. I've been working out like this for 24 1/2 months now and logging each workout in a journal and keeping careful track of my diet and how I feel on a day to day basis. Over these 2 yrs I've gained considerable mass. I would estimate that I've gained over 70 pounds of lean muscle. I'm basically a completely different person. Before/After pictures are, in one word, ridiculous.

The amazing thing is that since I have started my life has improved to an unbelievable degree in every single aspect. I look at my life 25 months ago and it is honestly like looking at an entirely different person in every way.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Spinning 45 minutes
Pliates 60 minutes

On avg I walk 7 miles at work.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Did my morning crunches and girly pushups.

Gonna go cycling for an hour shortly.

Then some more crunches when I get back and then p'raps work on my acrobalancing.  Yay handstands!!


----------



## L2R

what's spinning?

last week i got back into kickboxing and boxing cardio classes (one after the other) after a little over a year.

last night went again. the boxkicking class was done by a new girl with a thick russian-ish accent and was really kick-ccentric. she stayed to work in the following boxing class. afterwards i thanked her and said that she killed me and i thought i was going to die. after a moment, she replied "sometimes to die is nice". :D in her accent it was gorgeous.


----------



## Jabberwocky

misc day (hit it yesterday hard!) - bi's and tri's and calfs and weighted pullups
10 mins HIIT on bike
10 laps freestyle

feeling fucking fit



			
				aanallein said:
			
		

> The amazing thing is that since I have started my life has improved to an unbelievable degree in every single aspect. I look at my life 25 months ago and it is honestly like looking at an entirely different person in every way.


Physical strength is the fundamental basis for a happy and well-rounded human being.


----------



## socko

I ran 12 miles. I'm going to do a back and shoulder workout later today.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> what's spinning?



Stationary cycling directed by an instructor.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm sitting on my ass growing bigger today


----------



## L2R

today i:

seated row: 4 x 10 x 50kg
tricep push down: 4 x 10 x 35kg
lat pull down: 4 x 10 x 50kg
pec deck 4 x 10 x 50kg

and then a hard drop set on each of the four machines. 

i feel great. 



			
				Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> Stationary cycling directed by an instructor.


ah! but of course!


----------



## Amebix

Used light weight on all but press and shrugs, working on my form.

Front Squats
145x5
145x5
145x5

SLDL
185x5
185x5
185x5

DB Press
100x4
100x4
100x2

BB Row
110x5
110x5
110x5

Shrugs
150x10
150x10


----------



## assembled

Nope, today is my rest day. 

I just did a few hundred sit ups and some knuckle push ups.


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

mmmmm....45 minutes of lifting weights (hi-reps, minimal rest) right when i wake up at 6....then after uni/work at about 5:30/6 o clock i do 30 minutes of cardio (jogging)....working out is a godsend


----------



## mariacallas

I forgot to mention, I do the 5 tibetan rites daily. I'm up to 17 reps now.


----------



## LoveAlways

^^how are those working?? I remember reading the thread about them a few months back but no one had responded in quite a while. I'm very curious.

As far as my work out routine I'm back to my favorite excerise ever-walking the dog  I love it because its so simple and relaxing. Idealy I wish I could go to a gym and work on a bunch of machines all day and weight train, swim, etc But since I'm preggo I think its best to keep it light. So i've been taking Lili for walks at the park for about an hour at a time. Its nice because the path over looks all of west Maui and I usually go just in time to see the sunset  It also has a nice uphill/downhill rythm so I actually get my heartrate up a bit.

Also every other day my boyfriend and I go swimming at the neighborhood pool. He swims pretty fast and it makes me feel like a pussy doing my little breast stroke going all slow lol But hey at least its something!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You can still safely weight train during pregnancy.

45 min spinning
30 min weight training
30 min Pilates


----------



## The Is

I did kegel exercizes during an hourlong masturbation sesh


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I do kegels during Pilates


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

FUCK! I didn't have my superpump 250 this morning so i couldn't get out of bed  .


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you don't need that stuff


----------



## pearly.bubble

i've been really slacking lately which is silly because my school provides a full membership to the gym with a variety of classes that i like taking part in... however today i went for a walk for about 45 minutes to enjoy the beautiful day... alas tomorrow i shall hit the gym.


----------



## Km013

Felt bad after drinking 3 nights in a row, so I added a couple things to my normal routine.

Bench (3x10)
Incline bench (3x10)
Decline bench (3x10)
Cable Flys (3x10)
Cable Chest Press (3x10)
Wide-grip Pull ups (3x10)

Extra Stuff:
Skull Crusher (3x10)
Squat (20,15,15-light weight)
Cable Bicep Curls (3x10)
Dumbbell Shrug (3x10)
Barbell front raise (3x10)


----------



## Jabberwocky

horizontal push/pull dropped reps to 3 so I could play around with heavier stuff

started doing some direct arm work after so long just doing heavy compounds

feels good to pump curls and skullcrushers like a curl-monkey (haha :D)

intervals in the pool

220g of protein today


----------



## I<3 tabs

did 30 pushups and 30 situps, then hit the gym with some friends and did 2 miles on the treadmil then started fucking around with some of the machines for the next half hour. 

sucks i had to leave early because of my night classes but tomorrow i dont have any so i know im gonna be sore this weekend. 

free 2 week passes to LA fitness for the win


----------



## Jabberwocky

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> I do kegels during Pilates


do you know about mula bandha?


----------



## virtualReality

ran a whole mile without stopping!! (i know that sounds lame but i am just getting back into running and it's all coming back to me now)  im proud of myself at least...

20 minutes on elliptical
5 minutes on the "butt buster" (what i call this thing that is sort of like an elliptical but focuses on the rear end, it seriously kicks my ass in just 5 minutes)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> do you know about mula bandha?


No.  Do tell.


----------



## pixplzthx

I am pretty low impact.  I use an elliptical machine, a push-up bar and a pull up bar.

I try to get 20 minutes on the elliptical, 100 push ups and 50 pull ups.


----------



## gem1n167

more interval training, 45 minutes today
suicides, bicycles, and some plyometric stuff....
Starting to notice significant improvements this week, making the whole working out thing that much more addictive


----------



## Jabberwocky

squats
horizontal push/pull

PI: mula bandha is an 'internal lock' that is created by raising the perineum muscle (not sure if its called the same thing in women but its the pelvic floor muscle). When held in tension this resolves the core strength to its max and you can more easily pick yourself up (on your hands) and float your body back up and down (into and out of 'plank'). Combined with uddiyana bandha (sucking your abdominal muscles in and a breath lock basically) it is very very good at making your body light, light light.

You really need a gentle and trusted teacher to help you through these things.


----------



## aanallein

back
40 chins
front pulldown
seated row
hammer low row
closegrip pulldown
barbell shrugs
dumbbell shrugs


----------



## km267

i did an hour yoga class... eh, it was something


----------



## silentscience

20 minutes on the elliptical, but pushing it as hard as humanly possible. Sweat was exploding out of me......

then a pretty good ab worhout using the universal gym....bar pulls I guess you would call it...


----------



## L2R

3 quick sets on the bench press, tricep pulldown and pec deck. 
no rest between each set alternating on the three machines
hurty, real nice n hurty


----------



## aanallein

deadlifts
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
495x2
545x1
595x1


----------



## Amebix

Crossfit workout: "cindy"

As many rounds as possible in 20 min of
5 pull ups
10 push ups
15 bodyweight squats

Totally kicked my ass. I got 6 rounds in 15 and then quit.


----------



## AmorRoark

25 min of *intensive* time on the elliptical 
15 min of moderately-intense time on the bike
a couple 3-10x sets of weights my boyfriend directed me toward. I'm looking forward for him to set up my rotation on the regular.


----------



## mariacallas

*one hour of spinning
*17 reps Tibetan Rites
*20 jumping jacks! (haha!! With my officemates..we just felt silly and did it in tandem during our break time! ):D


----------



## Noodle

mariacallas said:
			
		

> *20 jumping jacks! (haha!! With my officemates..we just felt silly and did it in tandem during our break time! ):D


----------



## Jabberwocky

squats
vertical push/pull
deadlifts

~190g of protein

kicked my fucking ass


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I took a 45 min spinning class although I didn't want to.  I wasn't at my best but I am glad went.  Then an hour of barefoot training (yoga, pilates, free weights, block, resistance bands).  I was the only person there so it turned into a personal training session.  I am very glad I stayed for that class.


----------



## mariacallas

Noodle
[img said:
			
		

> http://www.rhythmism.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif[/img]



Hush.  Exercising during work breaks is exhilarating!


----------



## Jabberwocky

about to go squat my fucking brains out and do 20RM on some leg press machine

fuuuuuck yeah


----------



## Dazer

Did Pyriamid pushups.  To explain that;
Started at 16, waited 5 seconds.
Did another 15, waited 5 seconds.
Did another 14, waited 5 seconds,
Did another 13, waited 5 seconds
and so on.....
down to 1 pushup.
And then back up to 15..

After that about a 5 minute rest.
Do 60 pushups.
Another 50.
Another 40
Another 30
Another 20
Another 20
Waiting about 2mins between each.. ideally 90 secs.


And who said you needed expensive Gym memberships or equiptment to get fit?


----------



## Jabberwocky

about to go squat my fucking brains out and do vertical push/pull.


----------



## treetop

I ran to my metro stop:/ Tonight I am going bowling, though not sure that counts!


----------



## bingalpaws

Good mornings and bent bb rows  



			
				Dazer said:
			
		

> Did Pyriamid pushups.  To explain that;
> Started at 16, waited 5 seconds.
> Did another 15, waited 5 seconds.
> Did another 14, waited 5 seconds,
> Did another 13, waited 5 seconds
> and so on.....
> down to 1 pushup.
> And then back up to 15..
> 
> After that about a 5 minute rest.
> Do 60 pushups.
> Another 50.
> Another 40
> Another 30
> Another 20
> Another 20
> Waiting about 2mins between each.. ideally 90 secs.
> 
> 
> And who said you needed expensive Gym memberships or equiptment to get fit?


What kind of fitness goals is that workout aiming for?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Biceps w/husband.  He misses my presence at the gym since I joined the other fitness studio.  I lift with him Wednesdays and Sundays.


----------



## euphoria

I am up to 2.5 miles without stopping now! Go me!!!


----------



## Rabbi

Amebix said:
			
		

> Crossfit workout: "cindy"
> 
> As many rounds as possible in 20 min of
> 5 pull ups
> 10 push ups
> 15 bodyweight squats
> 
> Totally kicked my ass. I got 6 rounds in 15 and then quit.



Funny, I've never done Cindy. I'm taking a month off CrossFit while training for a powerlift, but I'll be back on next week. 

6 is a good number though, keep it up!


----------



## hayley

2hour bike ride


----------



## Jabberwocky

heavy box squats and deadlifts


----------



## Dazer

bingalpaws said:
			
		

> Good mornings and bent bb rows
> 
> 
> What kind of fitness goals is that workout aiming for?



For me it is really difficult to put on weight.  
So really Im not concerned about gaining muscle when I work out.  
What it is aiming for is just maintaining general upper body fitness, which that workout does _very_ well I felt from experience.

If you aren't convinced; try this and also here.

I've done weight training in the gym before a couple of times a week for a few weeks.  One of the sets was the Bench press and I would bench just 70kg about 6/7 times after a little while.  Then I stopped that.  
A little while later after doing that pushup routine at least 5-7 times a week for a few weeks and then going back to the gym I found I could bench that weight no dramas to at least 13 if not more.


----------



## Jabberwocky

its hard for everybody to gain lean mass

otherwise there would be a lot more ripped dudes than there are

sounds like you've had subpar training routines and not been pushing the weight constantly (the only way to get stronger is to constantly be applying stimuli to your body that are more intense than the last while feeding yourself plenty of protein).


----------



## Dazer

Okay I will just reiterate;

"_Im not concerned about gaining muscle when I work out_. "

I have in the past done routines where I was eating heaps of protein food and taking protein powders as well.  Which was what was responsible for my gain from going from weighing 56kg to weighing abou 72kg.  It did take a little while but I did happen from workouts.

Maybe, not _everyone_, goes to a gym or does a workout to gain mass.


----------



## bingalpaws

but what then are you trying to do?  Because the workout you posted will primarily do one thing well:  increase the endurance of your pectoral and tricep muscles.  That's all.  

BTW the first article/link you put up was full of horrible inaccuracies and upon reading a bit more by the guy, it's very clear he's clueless about what he talks - didn't read the 2nd link because it was on the same site that had the first guy's shit.  


Doing pushups as the cornerstone of your routine will serve to do about one thing fer ya - make you efficient at pushups, and if that's not your goal, your routine is improper.


----------



## Jabberwocky

it would probably also induce some hypertrophy depending on what size you started out as and what your diet/rest was like.

but, it would be mostly endurance adaptations (more mitochondria, denser cappilary, etc).


----------



## bingalpaws

The hypertrophy induced would be very, very minimal, and the likelihood of someone using that for hypertrophy having the knowledge of the needed calorie requirements for hypertrophy to actually give lasting results, is very low.

But, he said he's not aiming for hypertrophy, but I still just think it's a bad idea, unless your goal is specifically to be better at long sets of pushups, because that's all it's really good for - doesn't recruit nearly enough typeIIa/b fibers (those with the good potential for hypertrophy - pushups are far more typeI), too hard to get a good cardio/lung session in, not really that efficient of a calorie burning exercise, and, while not an isolation movement, isn't nearly as compound as many other comparable exercises which could be used instead.  

Further, I'll be the first to admit I never much got the "maintaining" approach to training, like Dazer says:
*"What it is aiming for is just maintaining general upper body fitness, which that workout does very well I felt from experience."*
Dazer:
So, are you meaning that you're where you want to be, both aesthetically and functionality-wise, and simpy want to maintain? If so, may I ask 'where' you are to get an idea of the condition you're simply trying to maintain and not improve?  Further, why would it be relevant to simply "maintain" the _fitness _of your pecs/triceps? (*fitness here describing nothing more than the muscular endurance of said muscles)


----------



## bingalpaws

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> its hard for everybody to gain lean mass
> 
> otherwise there would be a lot more ripped dudes than there are
> 
> sounds like you've had subpar training routines and not been pushing the weight constantly (the only way to get stronger is to constantly be applying stimuli to your body that are more intense than the last while feeding yourself plenty of protein).


I dunno, while it's DEFINITELY hard as shit to gain muscle mass, I think a huge part of the reason why there's not as many big dudes is because there is a very, very strong ignorance on the subject of muscle growth, so that really compounds the problem  .

Oh and def agree you need to be increasing that weight as often as reasonably possible, which typically necessitates recording your #'s, but you don't need to eat that much more protein to gain _strength_, not until a certain point anyways.  Gaining muscle mass, however, will require not only such training, and the protein you mentioned, but also a certain level of fat is needed, and most importantly a daily calorie requirement.  You can train with professional bodybuilders every day and never gain much weight if you don't eat enough (which like 99% of lifters simply don't, then label themselves "hardgainers"), as they say, bodies are made in the kitchen


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ perfect advice, right on

I've started asking myself every night two questions now:
1) how did you make yourself stronger today? (mentally or physically)

and

2) how many *pounds* of meat did you eat today?


----------



## Dave

/shudder 

I went for my first proper outdoor jog in about 5 years today. Around 6K, with a decent little climb at the end. I've been meaning to for a while, and since there won't be many more pleasant days before winter hits I thought that I'd give it a whirl. I had forgotten how much fun it is to just run. Not to worry about heart rate, watts used, %grade, bla bla bla, but just to run. Plus it was gorgeous out.

But then it's back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Jabberwocky

gonna exercise lung capacity with my bong today 

tomorrow gonna do more heavy box squats (gonna try to add 10lbs to my work sets each of the 3 squat workouts this week!) and deadlifts (adding 20 to that this week if all goes well diet wise!


----------



## Dave

Nice one! I'm jealous.

Went for another run today. Did the full 6K without any breaks this time (took a 1 minute breather yesterday), and felt even better afterwards. I'm starting to think that I should find a way to squeeze this into my day-to-day routine.


----------



## Jabberwocky

great dave! running is so cleansing


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spinning
tricep work w/husband
30 min brisk walk and sprints w/dog

My husband got me into dead lifts.  My ass thanks him.

I work out at least 5 days a week with some Tuesdays and always Fridays off.  Those nights I may walk the dog.  I should stop posting here


----------



## AmorRoark

- 40 min elliptical 
- "lower body day": quads, hamstrings, calfs, gluts, abs
- 10 min stretch

Not as good of a work out as yesterday but still proud for going to the gym on Sunday.


----------



## AmorRoark

I went back tonight... I just didn't feel I did enough hard work earlier...

- 25 min running (interval pace)
- 10 min stretch 
- spotted for boyfriend (that totally counts right? )


----------



## egore

Spent 5 hours walking around canvasing for Obama.


----------



## socko

I did a 12 mile trail run in the fabulous Muir Woods.


----------



## AmorRoark

- 40 min on elliptical (interval pace)
- 10 minute stretch
- "upper body day": abs, biceps, shoulders, triceps, forearms (I need to start integrating back, traps, chest more in my routine...)
- 10 min on stationary bike at high(er, for me) level


----------



## Dtergent

Heavy gardening (pulling rocks from ground), digging rocky bad soil, intense massaging of other person, breath of fire.


----------



## tobala

4.5 miles around Lake _______, up and down the hills, 50 situps, 30 pushups, not bad for an 80-year-old guy....


----------



## Rabbi

Just finished doing two days of max effort lifts to wrap up a month-long powerlifting program. 

At 150lbs, my lifts were:
Bench Press - 245
Overhead Press - 135
Squat - 285
Deadlift - 335

I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Jabberwocky

way solid bro! 

very nice


----------



## Dave

Apparently my traps are really weak. Who knew? Today's workout was basically pounding my traps and rear delts: seated row and decline row, high rep/low weight. It's only been an hour, and I can tell that I'll be in for a world of pain tomorrow.

Tomorrow: yoga!


----------



## bingalpaws

Rabbi said:
			
		

> Just finished doing two days of max effort lifts to wrap up a month-long powerlifting program.
> 
> At 150lbs, my lifts were:
> Bench Press - 245
> Overhead Press - 135
> Squat - 285
> Deadlift - 335
> 
> I'm ecstatic!


damn respectable numbers man %)


----------



## bingalpaws

Dave said:
			
		

> Apparently my traps are really weak. Who knew? Today's workout was basically pounding my traps and rear delts: seated row and decline row, high rep/low weight. It's only been an hour, and I can tell that I'll be in for a world of pain tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow: yoga!


A suggestion - if it's feasible with your workout setup, you would hit your rear delts much harder with: "scarecrows" (basically have your cables in front of you in hand, and do a "jesus position" lol, it works fucking great), slightly bent (or laying chest-down on a bench) reverse dumbell flies (I've always find people do much better here when they drop weight and really focus on form);  and, as long as you have a real wide grip on the bar, most freeweight rows (bent barbell is killer but works even more muscles), db rows to scarecrow position while laying chest-down on bench (sorry for lack of proper names here lol), etc, 
For traps, shrugs are hands down the most effective isolation move, either barbell or dumbell.  But, I personally find that shrugs need very little special moves in most well designed routines.  Deadlifts, squats, overhead presses, many of the compound moves that must be the cornerstone of almost any routine whose goals are strength and/or size, already hit the traps pretty well.  Just some extra sets if you think you need them, but traps and another small muscle group really won't necessitate their own day.

Oh and btw, high rep/low weight is good for muscular endurance - it's close to ineffective for any real muscle growth or strength gains, except in absolute newbies.  And don't forget you need to eat like an animal if your goal is one of the above.


----------



## Dave

Thanks for the advice! I forgot to mention one of the exercises that I did was essentially like a scarecrow. Lying face down with my chest on a stability ball, I then lifted small weights with my arms fully extended to the side. The thing is, both my chest and underarm muscles are really tight, so I have flexibility issues that make that exercise a lot tougher.

Just means that I have to work harder at it though! I'm not really going for mass, but rather tone and overall strength. Mass will come I'm sure, but it's more of a pleasant side-effect rather than a goal.


----------



## Jabberwocky

box squats
OH press
weighted pullups

oh yeah baby


----------



## bingalpaws

Dave said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice! I forgot to mention one of the exercises that I did was essentially like a scarecrow. Lying face down with my chest on a stability ball, I then lifted small weights with my arms fully extended to the side. The thing is, both my chest and underarm muscles are really tight, so I have flexibility issues that make that exercise a lot tougher.
> 
> Just means that I have to work harder at it though! I'm not really going for mass, but rather tone and overall strength. Mass will come I'm sure, but it's more of a pleasant side-effect rather than a goal.


that's a great one - sans bosu/stability balls.  I hear they "train the core/stabilization" muscles, but the reality is those are trained into oblivion (hah!  firefox has spellcheck built in!  sorry nm) through any proper program from lifts like overhead presses, squats, deadlifts, bench, etc.  So, in reality, you're actually doing a slight disservice to those "db scarecrows" by reducing weight to maintain balance.  I'd swap the ball for a bench, stat %) 

There's no such thing as "tone", well not in any sense that'd concern someone about aesthetics or strength.  People use it to refer to how "tight"/"ripped"/"shredded" they are, "tone" usually describing a milder degree of it.  It's really simple - your muscles will appear the way they do due to a combo of their actual size, and the fat surrounding them.  Wanna look like arnold?  Just lifting and building big muscles won't do it - you need to diet as well to lose the fat shrouding said muscles.  Now, since they (losing fat / gaining muscle) require two opposing states (caloric surplus / caloric deficit), you need to do one at a time, this is what bodybuilders refer to as "bulk" and "cut" phases, many doing bulks during the winter for size, and cuts during the summer for the beach   (and remember, as I said, it's all about the kitchen - you'll never hit your "tone", lol, if you don't get the bodyfat% to the level desired for the "tone" level you desire - you need to decide if the muscle you have is sufficient and it's time to lose some fat <reduced calories and, but not even necessarily, increased calorie expenditure through training>, or you need to bulk longer before your cut.  Good luck!)


----------



## bingalpaws

Gaian Planes said:
			
		

> box squats
> OH press
> weighted pullups
> 
> oh yeah baby


spoken like a true meathead - happen to be in the northeast, your training is right up my alley and I've got a full olympic setup


----------



## GanjaBabe

I walked up the stairs from my bedroom to the kitchen =/


----------



## Dave

bingal-- thanks! What I meant by 'tone' was definition. It makes sense to bulk first and then cut, but I'm aiming more to cut first for motivation purposes-- trying for something closer to a swimmer's or gymnast's build rather than a bodybuilder's. I've been stuck at ~19%BF for a while now, and I'm trying to get down to a stable 15% by xmas. My final goal is somewhere between 10 and 12%, but that likely won't be until after a bit of a bulk. Next year sometime.

Yoga is tough! I knew that I had lousy flexibility, but yikes! I've got my work cut out for me. Having sore traps from yesterday's workout didn't help much either.


----------



## Disabled_Traveller

15 min aerobic warmup (Light push in the hall)

All exercises 3 sets x 15 reps

Light overall exercise that warms up all that I have 
Bicep Curl
Bench Press
Shoulder Press
Butterfly
Reverse Curl
Internal/External Rotation
Deltoid Press
Lat Pull Down

15 minute break. I recover well with a PowerBar

Speed Workout on the basketball court

10 x 25m
5 Suicides on the 2:00 (Equals 1:30 at 85% and :30 Rest)
2:00 Rest
5 Suicides on the 2:00 (Equals 1:30 at 85% and :30 Rest)
2:00 Rest
5 Suicides on the 2:00 (Equals 1:30 at 85% and :30 Rest)

15 minutes cooldown


----------



## AmorRoark

- 35 min elliptical (some intervals... not as much as I'd like)
- upper body day
- 5 min stretch 

Squats yesterday KILLED my legs. It affected my elliptical work out today. I reckon I won't be able to do much lower body weights tomorrow so maybe I'll just make it an abs/lower back day.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

back to work out result photos...





AmorRoark, I'll bet you have great legs


----------



## Jabberwocky

tight scapular retraction baby

pretty glutes also


----------



## Km013

7 sets of assorted squats
4 sets of leg presses
3 sets of leg curls
3 sets leg extension
4 sets of deadlifts

couple hours later:

3 sets of dips
3 sets of preacher curls
3 sets of cable curls
3 sets concentrated dumbbell curls
3 sets of dumbbell shoulder presses

man I was famished after that.  I then ate 3 chicken breasts, a wing, a thigh and a drumstick, mashed potatoes, rice, a salad with eggs and broccoli and lettuce, 4 cups of apple juice and some cookies and cream ice cream.  bodybuilding is awesome.


----------



## candygram

I walked about 4 miles today.  I need to make it a regular habit, or go back to the gym now that it's getting cold.  I quit smoking (cigs)  in July and now half my clothes don't fit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

gonna do box squats with two wheels on each side today!

woo pumped/nervous :D


----------



## bingalpaws

Km013 said:


> 7 sets of assorted squats
> 4 sets of leg presses
> 3 sets of leg curls
> 3 sets leg extension
> 4 sets of deadlifts
> 
> couple hours later:
> 
> 3 sets of dips
> 3 sets of preacher curls
> 3 sets of cable curls
> 3 sets concentrated dumbbell curls
> 3 sets of dumbbell shoulder presses
> 
> man I was famished after that.  I then ate 3 chicken breasts, a wing, a thigh and a drumstick, mashed potatoes, rice, a salad with eggs and broccoli and lettuce, 4 cups of apple juice and some cookies and cream ice cream.  bodybuilding is awesome.



Why do you work so many different muscle groups on the same day?


----------



## Jabberwocky

and why do you have 9 sets for your biceps?!? hehe. 3 sets, 2x a week is PLENTY for such a small muscle group.

ps you have to earn curls by doing squats with a bar (No smith machine crap!)


----------



## wizekrak

After a murderous flu/sinus infection (It actually killed a guy at the hospital) I'm back in to weight lifting, started off slow today:

3 sets chins
3 sets pull ups
3 sets bent row
3 sets standing row

Tomorrow I thrash lower body.

I'm thinking of buying a heavy bag for throwing punches and kicks (i want to start doing a little light boxing as cardio). What's a good weight to start out with (don't want to break my hands) also I won't have someone holding it, is that a no-no? Any recommendations?


----------



## bingalpaws

I use an 85lbs one, unless you're *really* weak or something I'm sure that my weight would be good for most any physically active guy, but someone may be more into boxing here than me and have something more precise


----------



## Rabbi

Gaian Planes said:


> ps you have to earn curls by doing squats with a bar (No smith machine crap!)



Damn straight! 

Remember, your body responds to total stress. Biceps are far too small a muscle to elicit much of a hormonal response. Pull ups and rows will work your biceps in a much more natural manner. 


Today's workout:
Bench Press: 5 5-rep sets at 200lbs
Overhead Press: 5 5-rep sets at 110lbs
Pull ups: 12, 10, 8, 7, 7, 5

Squats and deadlifts tomorrow!


----------



## Km013

bingalpaws said:


> Why do you work so many different muscle groups on the same day?



was only planning on doing the first section at first and then my girlfriend asked me to go to the gym and teach her exercises. had been lazy the past week and taken a few days off, so i figured i'd do a bunch of extra stuff because i was wanted to be toned and feel the rush. honestly my routine has been poor lately, been drinking and smoking and eating not as well as i should.  when the semesters over i'm going to be more on it again.


----------



## AmorRoark

- 40 min elliptical 
- "upper" day weights
- stretch


----------



## wizekrak

3 sets squats
3 sets calf raise
3 sets straight leg deadlifts

I'm surprised I'm not as weak as I thought I'd be considering I've lost about 10 pounds of muscle over the last month or so...


----------



## bingalpaws

10lbs of muscle over 1mo?!  How?


----------



## Jabberwocky

surely you mean water weight and glycogen wizecrack?


----------



## Dave

Today I started on a new circuit/plyometric workout that my goofy trainer set up for me. I'm trying to cut right now, and it seems like the ticket. Mostly legs today:

Circuit 1:
Sprint
Lunge
Sprint
Crab Walk (alternate sides halfway)
Sprint
Long Jump
Sprint
Backward Lunge
Suicide

Circuit 2:
Box Jump x10
Lateral Box Step x10 each side
Alternating Box Step x 8 each side
Side Squats (no weight) x10 each side

Circuit 3:
Jump Squats (no weight) x10
Overhead Ball Smash (20 lbs) x8
Jump Lunge x10 each side
Lateral Ball Smash (20 lbs) x8 each side
Get Ups x10
Russian Twists to exhaustion
Plank to exhaustion

All circuits done three times as quickly as possible. Shortest full workout I've had in a while, and I crawled out of there. Feel great now though!


----------



## airforlife

Worked on chest today:

3x sets bench press (12,8,6)
3x sets incline bench (same thing)
3x sets open hand fly
3x sets dips
3x sets cable crossover
3x sets incline fly

I'm not really interested in getting BIG per se, I want a decent size but what I'm really looking for is really dense muscle and to be pretty cut up. What kind of workout regimen should I be looking for?

I started out really skinny so all I've been doing is basic workouts trying to put on some mass, which I did, went from 155 to 175. I probably want to get to around 180-185, but of really lean muscle.

Can I get some help from the xperts?


----------



## wizekrak

Gaian Planes said:


> surely you mean water weight and glycogen wizecrack?



I guess it would be a mix of muscle, glycogen, and water. But my body is extremely plastic with very rapid repair. Taking in to account fluctuations in water intake I can gain or lose around 10 pounds of mass a month when I'm getting back in to my workouts or after I've taken an extended break due to schedule or illness, usually it's about 2 pounds a week if I hit the weights 6 days a week and eat like a horse. But once I get up to around 145 that's when I really have to push myself and the gains start to taper just because I have to eat so much more food. I'm down to 135 at the moment due to a lot of stress and a bad flu, but I'll most likely be up to 145 by christmas or earlier. I can definitely see the difference in physique from 135 to 145.

As for losing it that fast. When I don't work out I don't eat enough (I hate eating). I've probably lost 30% of my strength over the last month. What my body doesn't need it sheds very fast.


----------



## GanjaBabe

half hour sex session was my work out for the day =)


----------



## airforlife

did you make sure to milk your man for his protein?


----------



## Dtergent

While doing some heavy work on the computer all day, I make sure to have intervals of "breath of fire" and abdominal exercise. The same stuff I do on the airplane!


----------



## Colmes

I alternate Cardio / Strength training daily. For cardio, I use jump rope, 100lbs punching bag, and an exercise bike

For strength, I use a mix dumbells curls, pushups, chinups, crunches. I also use exersise bands for a warmup, and handgrips. 

Seems to be nice for me, supplemented with whey protien, a Centrum multi, Fishoil/Flax. Vitamin C, Magnesium, and a B complex. perhaps creatine soon will be added soon. (healthy diet as well)

Also, constantly switch up your routine, keep your body guessing. This prevents you from getting bored, and used to your workout, resulting in less progress. my 2 cents. I've dropped from 227 to 200 in about 2 1/2 months. GL


----------



## bingalpaws

what're your goals?  It looks like you're just training for general strength + endurance purposes, is that on point? < if not, we can talk about fixing that for your true goals , if they happen to include big increases in strength or increases in size, because that routine isn't close to ideal for either of those, simply good for general strength/endurance >


----------



## `pr0digy

SQUAT
5x5
110

Overhead press
5x5
75

Deadlift
1x5
145

Pull-ups
3xF

Prone Bridges
3x30sec


I'm on week 5, started off with just the bar...  Which was light, but I've never 'seriously' lifted before and wanted to get form down a bit before I started heavy.... Heavy for me anyway.  I failed my last two sets of OHP last time, we'll see if I can do it this time.  I was 145 a few months ago, I'm one sixty some now.  Went from 155 to 16x in the first three weeks of my program ;p


----------



## Jabberwocky

heavy triples on deadlift

heavy triples on squat

cleans

weighted pullups

20RM squat 

fuckin' wiped, homey.


----------



## SigmaSis03

I hesitate to post my measly 30 minutes after ^_this guy_^ (), but...

Podrunner Week 1-1

It is a progressive running program similar to C25K.  This is a significant start, for me, because I've always had a distaste for running and as a result, don't do it and suck at it.  But, with the recurring problems with my shoulder and my wrist, my fitness love (yoga - iyengar & ashtanga) keeps getting set aside for weeks or more at a time and so I'm feeling like a blob.  I want something I can do anywhere with little to no equipment to keep me active.  And I really want to not hate running and I believe as I'm able to do it more, I'll like it more.  Plus, my dogs need the exercise too.  Hands-free leashes are the shit!

I've taken a risk starting this as winter approaches.  But, we do have a treadmill which is a good backup.  And I really hope to be able to start yoga again without interruption in the near future and I think they will complement each other well for my purposes.


----------



## Dave

I'd recommend that anyone and everyone add yoga to their fitness schedule-- even the hardcore bodybuilders. It's a great 'rest day', that also improves your flexibility and peace of mind. I wouldn't suggest anything too crazy as a rest day though, probably just some hatha.

For me, yoga really helps to tie in all the elements of my fitness regimen. With the additional side-effect of keeping me sane.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Today I ran 3.5 km to a river, walked for a bit, and then ran/walked back to my research station.

I felt silly walking, but it was midday and the sun was really beating down. All things considered, it was a good run.


----------



## AmorRoark

Yesterday:
30 min elliptical 
20 min stationary bike
'upper body' weights


----------



## Dave

Today: Same as the last workout that I posted (leg circuits)

Tomorrow: Upper body day of death:

1 Set, max out reps:
Overhead rotation (with bar)
External Lateral Rotation (5lbs)
Reverse Lateral Rotation (5lbs)
Rollout

1 Set, max out reps (5lbs for all):
Rear Delts (on ball) 
Flies
Lat Raise
Standing Rear Delt
Pull Over

5 sets (as quick as possible, 50 lbs):
High Pull (x10)
Push Jerk (x10)
Front Squat (x10)
Deadlift (x10)

3 Sets:
Bench Press (95 lbs, x8)
Supine Pullups (x8)
Pushups (x8)

3 Sets:
Lat Pulldown (60 lbs, x12)
Upright Row (60 lbs, x12)

3 Sets:
Sit Press (50 lbs, x8)
Bicep Curl (25 lbs, x8)
Tricep Dip (x10)

Same as before, done as quickly as possible with as little rest in between sets as I can. The first compound set is to improve my rotator cuff strength and the second one is to improve my posture, hence the different structure.


----------



## AmorRoark

50 min. elliptical 
10 min. bike
The gym was so fucking busy today I couldn't be bothered with anything more.


----------



## felix_poker

Pec dec. 2 sets to failure.


----------



## SigmaSis03

Podrunner Intervals (1st Day to 5K): 1-2

And my boyfriend drove around the neighborhood yesterday to measure the loop... .6 miles x 4 times around = 2.4 miles.  The dog is already bored with my pace.  He, and I, look forward to some progress.


----------



## AmorRoark

30 min on the treadmill 
30 min on the elliptical


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning
60 min sculpting class
90 min cleaning the house

Now I am ready for chicken wings and beer


----------



## Jabberwocky

powerclean and push press


----------



## thunderinacircle

i hiked south boulder peak and bear peak via shadow canyon.  about 7 miles RT and 3000' gain total.  2000' of the vertical gain came in a one mile stretch.  yikes


----------



## Dave

I've been lazy for the last week. No gym since last Thurs, but I have been doing 30 minutes on my bike at home. Better than nothing I guess, but I really have to get back to the gym.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It is going to feel soooo good once you get back.  I am taking a 60min spinning class this morning.  It is so nice today, I must walk the dog.  Chicken wings, mozza sticks, pizza, grinders, AND beer last night.  My bum is wicked sick.  I don't eat like that and my body reminds me why.


----------



## SigmaSis03

Podrunner, start of week 5.  I've been doing it on the treadmill for a while because of the cold, but it's like 60 degrees out ) !) so one of the dogs and I went outside for a run.  I've been keeping the treadmill on 1% incline to hopefully lessen any catch-up once I'm trying to do this regularly outside, but apparently that's not good enough.  Today was killer!  Though, my neighborhood does have lots of decent uphill spots and I seemed to always catch those right when I was wearing down.  After today and thanks to some wonderfully thoughtful christmas gifts, I'm resolving to do much more running outside where it's meant to be done!


----------



## Jabberwocky

PI, I hear ya on the eating front. I need to get back to more veggies. I been drifting into the grains + meat + dairy camp for way too long now. I need more leafy greens every day, two times a day ideally to be happy digestive-wise.

today I started doing some cardio again. I inherited a stationary spinner from a friend and am going to incorporate it into my morning routine. I am going to slowly build up to 20 minutes every morning (upon rising after a protein shake). I want to slowly build up because cardio can/will trigger a cortisol (stress) response in me and catabolize muscle and whatnot.


----------



## SigmaSis03

Podrunner Week 5, Mix 2 - Two runs of 8 min each separated by 5 min brisk walking.

Thursday is Week 5, Mix 3, which is a 20 min run.


----------



## socko

2 hour bike ride.  A half hour in the gym working back and triceps.


----------



## candygram

It seems lately most of the exercise I get is at the playground.  They have a trail around the park that I sometimes jog, but usually I just play on the equipment with my son and seem to get a better work out.  They have a monkey bars, jungle gym, rock climbing walls, ect.

Monkey bars are fucking hard.....for me anyway.


----------



## egor

11 mile trail ride. Its jan 1 and it was 54 outside. Perfect cycling weather.


----------



## wibble

I cycled to work today, done it 3 times this week so not too bad.
I'm working somewhere new next week and I won't be able to cycle there so I'm going to have to work out another way to get some decent exercise.
Reakky I want to buy a x-trainer to use at home, maybe I should start saving up.


----------



## SigmaSis03

Podrunner 5-3.  I didn't make it the full 20 minutes.  It's 34 degrees out and by the time I got to 17.5, I could barely breathe.  And that's with a mask.  I'm disappointed on one hand, but on the other, I ran 17.5 minutes without stopping (in the frigid cold!), which is waaay more than I could run before and I'm proud of that.  I'm going to repeat the week so by this time next week, I'll have run the full 20.  I gave myself nearly a month of leeway for just this reason.  Hopefully I sail through the rest of the time.


----------



## aanallein

Shoulders / Arms -

Clean to Push Press - 135 lbs x 50 reps (took a few sets)
Superset no rest - upright row, front raise, military press, delt row, curl, tricep extension 20 lbs, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45
side cable raise 25 30 35
cable curl/pd superset 100 110 120 130 140
dips - 50

All of that in about an hour. The 6 exercise superset is the hardest part. 6 sets of that and I was about to pass out lol.


----------



## LoveAlways

I walked the dog!

sounds really lame I know but this is about the extend of my work outs (besides my beloved swimming) for the next last few months till I get the baby out--and FYI walking uphill with an extra 30 pounds on you is not easy!! But it feels great to sweat a little and get my heart rate up


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You gained 30 lbs already and still have 3 months to go?  Yikes.  Just thinking about getting that weight off would freak me out.  Are you going to breast feed?  
If I were to want to get pregnant, I would be working out all the way through with a pregnancy fitness personal trainer on the side.

Yesterday 45 min spinning  60 minutes weight training (heavy) 2 hours cleaning the house.
Today 60 min spinning class and MAYBE walk the dog for 30 minutes.  It is COLD here.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

here goes:
-ran three miles
-15 minutes of conditioning alternating with 15 minutes of stretching for 1 hour
-30 minutes on the parallel bars


----------



## aanallein

back

50 chinups
front pd 100 120 140
underhand pd 140 160 180
cg pd 180 200 220
overhand row 100 120 140
underhand row 140 160 180
cg row 180 200 220
1 arm hammer str 25 50 
deadlift 10x135 10x225 10x315 10x315 5x315 4x315


----------



## LoveAlways

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> You gained 30 lbs already and still have 3 months to go?  Yikes.  Just thinking about getting that weight off would freak me out.  Are you going to breast feed?
> If I were to want to get pregnant, I would be working out all the way through with a pregnancy fitness personal trainer on the side.



Kinda hard when you're throwing up everyday...

According to my mother in law who didn't even know she was pregnant until she was 5 months along already she continued to _teach _an aerobics class up until her 7-8th month (where I'm at now)  Before she knew she was preggo she waterskied, did kickboxing, etc And she only gained about 20lbs (she says 15 but I dont believe her ) I wish I had had the energy to do all that, but I found out when I was only one month along mostly because I couldn't get my ass out of bed I was so sick. I told myself once I felt better I would start working out more--which I did with swimming and long long walks, streches and very mild weight lifting. Lately though the walks have been shorter and its been a little harder getting into my bathing suit lol. I still strech and lift 2lb weights. I will be breastfeeding which will help shrink my uterus and someone is giving me an eliptical machine later this month to also help get the baby weight off. Now if I could just figure out how to get rid of the stretch marks...


----------



## potsmokingmofo

I did around 40 pull ups, 30 chin-ups, and 40 neutral pullups on my iron gym haha im getting ripped... no joke that shit's sick.

i got it for christmas and could barley do 1 pull up haha good shit


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh dear I do not envy you. 

One of my co-workers looked like Grimace (the McDonald's character who likes shakes) in her 8th month.  However, she housed a 1lb of M&M's at work...daily.  
I can only imagine how she ate at home.  Eating for two excuse.




Not hot.

Oh yeah, I went to a 45min spinning class tonight.  I won a 60min personal training session.  I have that appt tomorrow night!


----------



## Dave

Well, I'm proud to say that I finally got my ass to the gym today. However, I'm less proud to say that it's been nearly a month since I've set foot in the gym. And even less proud to say that I got wallopped just by doing around half of my usual routine.

Serves me right for being lazy I guess.


----------



## den3ial

had a 4 mile fitness test that had to be made in under 28 minutes followed by an hour lifting session for our soccer team:

bb squat - 4x10 (135, 175, 205, 245)
100 crunches
bb bench - 4x10 (95, 135, 185, 205)
100 trunk twists
high pulls - 4x10 (95, 135, 155, 175)
50 full body situps


----------



## Bomboclat

walked two and a half miles 
one on flatlands and one up a hill.

im beattttt


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Last night 60 min personal training....loved it!  If I could afford it I would do it weekly.  Hmmm, maybe I could swing it once a month.

Tonight after work 45 min spinning 30 min Yoga 30 min sculpting

Friday...DAY OFF!! Unless my hubbie is feeling better then I will lift heavy with him


----------



## aanallein

50 chinups
9 sets of pulldowns (3 overhand 3 underhand 3 closegrip up to 220 lbs)
9 sets of rows (3 overhand 3 underhand 3 closegrip up to 220 lbs)
3 sets of 1 arm hammer strength row (light)
deadlifts 135x12 225x10 315x4 405x1 495x1 545x1


----------



## randycaver

LoveAlways said:


> Kinda hard when you're throwing up everyday...
> 
> According to my mother in law who didn't even know she was pregnant until she was 5 months along already she continued to _teach _an aerobics class up until her 7-8th month (where I'm at now)  Before she knew she was preggo she waterskied, did kickboxing, etc And she only gained about 20lbs (she says 15 but I dont believe her ) I wish I had had the energy to do all that, but I found out when I was only one month along mostly because I couldn't get my ass out of bed I was so sick. I told myself once I felt better I would start working out more--which I did with swimming and long long walks, streches and very mild weight lifting. Lately though the walks have been shorter and its been a little harder getting into my bathing suit lol. I still strech and lift 2lb weights. I will be breastfeeding which will help shrink my uterus and someone is giving me an eliptical machine later this month to also help get the baby weight off. Now if I could just figure out how to get rid of the stretch marks...




you poor thing. how did you gain weight if you're throwing up all the time?? yikes. 

man, i do not want to get pregnant. lol.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Oh dear I do not envy you



The personal training session was great.  I was nervous that I couldn't meet the challenge.  I think I did.  I felt good.  I was sore for the next 2 days but I worked it out the next 2 days with spinning class.  
If you haven't tried a personal trainer and you are looking to energize your routine and maximize your effort in 60 minutes, I recommend it.

I did my usual Sat 45 min spin 60 min sculpt  60 min clean the house 
Sun 60 min spin and laze about the house.


----------



## euphoria

well i was SUPER lazy today... but i thought i'd add to your comments PI... spinning class is so fun! i've been doing it a few times this week and i'm hooked. i always ride in the summer on trails and whatnot but i have never done the indoor thing. it was great! im going back tomorrow.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

moved my mouse around on the mouse pad, then did some good stretching.


----------



## euphoria

45 min spinning... im so hooked on this. i love it! PI do you go every day? I dont wanna overdo it.


----------



## LoveAlways

> how did you gain weight if you're throwing up all the time??


...o you know, placenta, amniotic fluid, enlarged utertus, bigger boobs, extra blood (supposedly weighs 5lbs by itself!), not to mention a baby!...lol     I was only sick for the first 3 months anyway and I did lose about 8 lbs in those first few months

I added leg lifts to my regiment as well as some more streches to help with my stretching pelvis


----------



## ImJustAnotherGuy

Cleaned up horse poop and cut down a tree doing community service for my last car ticket


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

ran two miles, 1 hour of 15 minute switches between conditioning and stretching...
an hour and a half on parallel bars, forty minutes on the trampoline and an hour practicing old floor routines.... then half hour on the beam. 
classes got cancelled for half the day so the gym was empty and i went a bit crazy... def feeling the reprocussions in my heart right now.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

firefighter said:


> 45 min spinning... im so hooked on this. i love it! PI do you go every day? I dont wanna overdo it.


I spin 4-5 days a week.  I am a fan of group directed cardio.  Great for my heart and my legs.


----------



## mariacallas

firefighter said:


> 45 min spinning... im so hooked on this. i love it! PI do you go every day? I dont wanna overdo it.



Spinning is THE best  It's the only aerobic exercise I have done consistently for the last two years. I try to go three days a week at most.   Maybe you should try for every other day, to give your body a chance to rest and recuperate. But really, it's all up to you and how you feel!


----------



## wiestlingjr

Here is our D-1 day of workout for Penn State Baseball...

2 mile run for warm up

3 sets of 10 regular benchpress
3 sets of 10 incline bench press
3 sets of 10 decline bench press
3 sets of 8 bicep curl
3 sets of 8 bicep free weight
3 sets of 8 bicep burnout
3 sets of 10 tricep pressdown
3 sets of 10 tricep extensions
3 sets of 10 tricep overhead extentions

This is a mondays workout.. everyday if different.

After our lift we have practice then run sprints. It sucks


----------



## poopie

i bought the wii fit.

i can only hope that this helps.  my biggest problem is that i'm only inspired late at night...like 1am.

but, i did a variety of yoga and strength-training stuff. then i rewarded myself by playing the balance games. i was on it for like an hour.

now i'm just trying to wind down so i can wake up at a semi-decent hour.


----------



## Mehm

started surfing.  could only last for about an hour before I was totally fatigued from fighting the choppy, cold pacific.  really fun though :D


----------



## Dave

So today was my first day with my trainer after a month long gym hiatus. Luckily he's pretty understanding, but we had to cut it short when I nearly puked. Gotta love having elevated cortisol levels.

Needless to say, we'll be taking it easy for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Mehm said:


> started surfing.  could only last for about an hour before I was totally fatigued from fighting the choppy, cold pacific.  really fun though :D



I'd have never thought that surfing would be a good workout without really thinking about it...shows how uneducated I am because you look at any dedicated surfer and they're shredded out.  Talk about one of the funnest ways of getting a good workout.  Gulf of Mexico surf sucks


----------



## den3ial

6 mile run - 45 minutes
bb squats - 10x135, 10x 165, 10x195, 10x 225
bb bench - 10x135, 10x165, 10x185, 10x225
high pulls - 10x95, 10x95, 10x115, 10x135
pull ups - 4x10
push up - 4x25


----------



## MCMG

Cigarette in hand, hand to mouth, then back down. Repeat as long as needed for maximum exercise.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Said I wasn't going to, but....

ran 2 miles
3 hours of dancing/tumbling/old routines (1 in the morning, two in the evening)
1 hour of 15 minute alternations between strength exercies/stretching


----------



## euphoria

i went to my first personal training session yesterday, he kicked my ass! im still sore! it felt great. He made me do a lot of resistance strength exercises using the half ball (cant remember what that things called still) and my own weight as resistance. I got a better workout in 30 min than I usually do by myself in an hour and a half! If I had the money I'd do this all the time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

squat and OH Press

bread and butter baby


----------



## slimvictor

80 minutes of yoga, with good stretching and lots of muscle building exercises. 
MWF are focused on upper body, with shoulder stands, downward dog, etc.;
T TH S are lower body, with stomach, low back, and legs. 

I should do more cardio, but who has the time?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

firefighter said:


> i went to my first personal training session yesterday, he kicked my ass!  I got a better workout in 30 min than I usually do by myself in an hour and a half! If I had the money I'd do this all the time.


I hear you.  I think we can swing it every 3-4 weeks, don't you?


----------



## phactor

Yesterday, did about 10 to 15 minutes of cardio.

Then did 3 sets of 

Push-ups
Crunches
Dumbbell rows (light weights)
Lunges 
Squats

I'm just restarting myself. Got lazy when I started working. However I'm cutting back on the drinking and need to do something with the extra energy. Gotta get used to working out later, I used to like working out in the morning when I was looking for work.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Firefighter you only need a trainer for a few sessions then you KNOW what to do yourself. Think about it like he/she taking you through a crash course on how to effectively lift (and hopefully teaching you some tidbits about diet or whatever along the way).


----------



## euphoria

^yeah thats totally what i've come to decide. I learned a lot and that was pretty cool but I have self-motivation so thats not really the issue. I'm so sore from Monday still though. All i've been able to do is walking and light jogging.


----------



## Rabbi

Today it was four 800 meter sprints. My times were 2:57, 3:19, 3:29 and 3:14. It was the first day that the weather has been good enough to run outside,  and MAN, it sure was rough getting back on the track from the treadmill!

Tomorrow and Friday will be powerlifting workouts. I have a seminar with Rip this weekend and I'd hate to show up without my form in check!


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

-ran 3 miles
-1 hour of weights/stretches
-45 minutes on bars


----------



## mariacallas

-one hour spinning
-5 tibetan rites (21 reps each)
-arms and upper back workout (light weights)
-walking back from the grocery to the super far underground parking lot with 
two heavy bags :D


----------



## den3ial

six 800m, had to do them in less than 3 mintues, with a 3 mintue break - 1:1 work to rest ratio

then
4x10 trap bar deadlift 275lb
4x10 bent over row 150lb
4x10 high pull 165lb
4x30 ab complex
4x10 pull up
4x15 push up


----------



## Jabberwocky

OH press

and

Bent Row

and

Dips

and

Squats

fuck yes


----------



## L2R

pec deck, tricep pull down, bench press,
rinse, repeat x 3

nice quicky


----------



## Jabberwocky

thats strange you do isolation work before the compound most people are the other way around

big to small is usually my rule


----------



## Dave

So last night I had a session with my trainer that actually went well. Did a bunch of new exercises, including a pull-over on a stability ball that seemed to do a lot for my traps. Left feeling great.

Fast forward to around 4 this morning. I wake up as part of my usual sleep cycle, moved my head maybe a cm to the left, heard a light popping sound, and then a WORLD OF PAIN. It seems like one specific neck muscle has decided to cramp up on me something fierce. I'm hoping that if I can take enough robax and ice it that I can hopefully get back to the gym by Sunday, but it pisses me off that as soon as I have a good day at the gym something like this happens to set me back another week.


----------



## Jabberwocky

happens man

you might want to think about getting an electrolyte drink or something (you can make it yourself!). Sounds like a hydration issue honestly.


----------



## Dave

Heh, thanks for the tip GP. I drink at least gallon of water a day, a third of which with electrolytes. No, I think that it's something else. It's gotten a bit better and worse throughout the day, but overall it's not as bad. Still hoping for a full enough recovery by Sunday that I can get back to the gym.


----------



## phactor

Friday I went for a walk/run, did some bodyweight exercises and then a short dumbbell routine. Going to at least walk and do the bodyweight exercises, probably will lift too. I'm still sore from friday.

I'm so glad I started working out again.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Going to my 60 min spin class in 5 minutes.  I swear Doogs, I WILL walk you today after I come home and eat breakfast.  The temperature is tolerable today!


----------



## Jabberwocky

OH press

deadlifts

weighted pullups


----------



## Jabberwocky

Dave said:


> Heh, thanks for the tip GP. I drink at least gallon of water a day, a third of which with electrolytes. No, I think that it's something else. It's gotten a bit better and worse throughout the day, but overall it's not as bad. Still hoping for a full enough recovery by Sunday that I can get back to the gym.


yeah well tweaks like that happen...you got to expect it if you are loading your system with weight.

If it happens often then it probably indicates you're pushing too much too fast (getting greedy about getting weight on the bar).


----------



## Dave

Yeah, I think my PFT pushes me a bit too much sometimes. It's feeling a lot better today, only really just a bit stiff on the one side. I was going to go to the gym, but as it turns out I needed to do laundry. Durr.


----------



## Jabberwocky

just my advice but never skip a workout for laundry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave

Sure, but no underwear at the gym creeps me out. Plus I had a family thing to do, and now I'm busy making excuses. 

I'm still in the 'get back into the routine of going to the gym after an extended break' phase unfortunately. Lousy, I know. I'll be lucky if I'm in a decent routine by March the way this month is looking.


----------



## Rabbi

Today? Well, I spent today deadlifting and power cleaning in front of Mark Rippetoe and yesterday squatting, pressing and bench pressing. 

It was fuckin great! It was a barbell trainer certification that he teaches which was an incredible experience. And yep, I got my copy of Starting Strength autographed. Hahahahha


----------



## Jabberwocky

hey rabbi was there any mention of steroids there by him and did he comment on this topic for us at all. Just curious.

He's a great guy, my brother met him and had a great interaction/coaching session with him. I also got a couple of his other books where he writes essays about whatever is on his mind training-wise. Really good reads you should check out the books he's written other than his main program books.


----------



## Amebix

Rabbi said:


> Today? Well, I spent today deadlifting and power cleaning in front of Mark Rippetoe and yesterday squatting, pressing and bench pressing.
> 
> It was fuckin great! It was a barbell trainer certification that he teaches which was an incredible experience. And yep, I got my copy of Starting Strength autographed. Hahahahha



Yeah, im thinking of going to his next one here in canada... as soon as i can find a buyer for my kidney that is.


----------



## aanallein

today's workout:

cable curl/pd superset: 90 100 110 120 130 140 150
wrist roller 10lbs: 4 3 2 2 2 2 2 2
cable curl (to sides of head) 30 40 50 60 70 80 90
1 arm cable curl / tricep pd 30 40 50 60

6 exercise superset (12 reps per exercise):
front raise, military press, upright row, bent row, curl, tricep extension
20 lb barbell, 25, 30, 35, 40 45, 50, 55
8 sets x 6 exercises x 12 reps = pwnd.

preacher curl 4 sets
incline bench 45x10 135x10 185x10 225x6

pooped.


----------



## Jabberwocky

weird you do incline bench right at the end there...seems like you could hit that first when you're big guys are fresh


----------



## aanallein

just did that for fun to be honest. i duno what the deal is but i have crazy endurance. i usually only workout for about 70 minutes and then call it a day but i could keep going for hours if I wanted to. i do deadlift and bench and other main lifts at the end of my workouts no problem


----------



## Rabbi

Gaian Planes said:


> hey rabbi was there any mention of steroids there by him and did he comment on this topic for us at all. Just curious.
> 
> He's a great guy, my brother met him and had a great interaction/coaching session with him. I also got a couple of his other books where he writes essays about whatever is on his mind training-wise. Really good reads you should check out the books he's written other than his main program books.



He only briefly discussed steroids, and it wasn't in the context of his opinion of them. He was talking about the effectiveness of milk on teenagers, and only talked about how milk is more effective since their testosterone and growth hormone levels are higher than that of anabolic users. 

He's a fucking awesome guy, more than you would imagine from his videos and books. Some of us went out to dinner later and he was cracking me up. Seriously funny guy. 

Amebix- go! Seriously. I have 13 years of lifting experience, have won powerlifts and am a certified and full-time trainer. I've also read Starting Strength and Practical Programming countless times. With all of that, I was still blown away by how much I learned and have radically changed my form on each lift. It's a great, great, great experience.


----------



## Jabberwocky

aanallein said:


> just did that for fun to be honest. i duno what the deal is but i have crazy endurance. i usually only workout for about 70 minutes and then call it a day but i could keep going for hours if I wanted to. i do deadlift and bench and other main lifts at the end of my workouts no problem



have you tried more aggressively adding weight to the bar on deadlift, squat, and bench?


----------



## deaf eye

first time i did cardio in ages
kinda went into hibernation this winter

put on a good 40 lbs

now its time to work it off

a half hour on this rad exercise bike  
pulse rate peaked at 120 BPm (im on blood pressure meds)
did a lil over 8 miles in 30 minutes 


im gunna take it easy on the bike for a week or two

then get into a tuffer regimine


----------



## aanallein

Gaian Planes said:


> have you tried more aggressively adding weight to the bar on deadlift, squat, and bench?



I'm over going heavy. I hit 630 on deadlift and don't have any desire to go any heavier. At this point I'd rather just have circuit training with moderate weight that pushes me hard cardiovascularly with the occasional heavy lift of squat/dead/bench but I'm not focused on making insane 1rep progress anymore.


----------



## delta_9

a few hundred pushups
an hour long walk through the park

I was lazy today


----------



## thujone

yeah i just did my morning stretches/situps and walked.  not making excuses but i walk 3-4 hours a day so fuck making time for any other exercise!


----------



## Jabberwocky

aanallein said:


> I'm over going heavy. I hit 630 on deadlift and don't have any desire to go any heavier. At this point I'd rather just have circuit training with moderate weight that pushes me hard cardiovascularly with the occasional heavy lift of squat/dead/bench but I'm not focused on making insane 1rep progress anymore.


thats heavy bro 

man I wonder what you could do with some juice

800lb deadlift???


----------



## KStoner6tb

Rabbi said:


> He only briefly discussed steroids, and it wasn't in the context of his opinion of them. He was talking about the effectiveness of milk on teenagers, and only talked about how milk is more effective *since their testosterone and growth hormone levels are higher than that of anabolic users. *



Hold on, you're saying an adolescent's test levels are naturally higher than that of an "anabolic user" shootin a gram of test a week?  Maybe I'm misunderstanding that one, but please explain.


----------



## Mehm

going to do some push-ups, yoga, and a hike.  I'm currently saving up for a surf board and/or a gym membership.  Its a sad day when a person who manages a restaurant and has no debt is almost in poverty....


----------



## deaf eye

another half hour of cardio on the kick ass exercise bike

i think i may do some light weight lifting now


----------



## deaf eye

i hate push ups


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't been to the gym since Sunday.  Annual evening appointments to keep.  Life happens.  I feel all kinds of disgusting.  Back to mine Thursday!


----------



## Jabberwocky

KStoner6tb said:


> Hold on, you're saying an adolescent's test levels are naturally higher than that of an "anabolic user" shootin a gram of test a week?  Maybe I'm misunderstanding that one, but please explain.


no of course not. Rippetoe also said milk is so good for you because you absorb some of the IGF-1 that is suspended in the milk from the cow's injections.

Bahahahah well the man doesn't have a degree in chemistry that much is clear 

today was bench and deadlifts and rows

and trying to work on heavier lateral raises, 35lbs still kicks my ass for 8 reps


----------



## KStoner6tb

Today is my no carb day, and I usually go a bit lighter on this bitch of a day.  I just woke up and ran 3 miles and did around 40 pullups.  Meeting up with some buds to play pickup basketball games for around 2 hours tonight.

Man I hate having no sugar all day...I've been a cranky little fart


----------



## Jabberwocky

no carbs at all? Whyyyyyyyyy??? *forehead slap*

Why do people always go so drastic on these diet changes. Of course you'll feel like crap if you switch back and forth between regular amounts of carbs and no carbs.

Carbs are helpful for you. A better approach would be to limit the total amount of carbs in a week, focusing on getting good amounts of carbs in you after working out.


----------



## Dave

I think he's doing carb cycling as part of a cutting regimen. Not a good idea for long-term health, but I've heard that it works wonders for getting that last couple %BF off.

Well, it took 3 PFTs and 2.5 years to figure it out, but it looks like I'm off the circuit/plyometric/functional mode and back to basic isolation. My weird cortisol issue just isn't as bad when I'm doing simple double exercise isolation sets rather than cardio blasting interval craziness. I feel so much better after today's workout than I have in ages. Here's what I did:

8 min warmup, jogging @ 9km/h
alternate dumbell press (25 lbs)/overhead tricep something or other (35 lbs)
alternate incline press (25 lbs/side)
seated alternate row (45 lbs/side)/bent bar bicep curl (30 lbs, 1/2-full)
Leg press (180 lbs)/lunging woodchopper (20 lbs)

All exercises were 4 sets to exhaustion except the woodchopper which was 2 sets of 10/side then substituted with 2 sets of prone leg lifts.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dave said:


> I think he's doing carb cycling as part of a cutting regimen. Not a good idea for long-term health, but I've heard that it works wonders for* getting that last couple %BF off.*



Exactly Dave.  I've always had a little extra fat over my abbs and chest, even when the rest of my body seemed very toned.  But as you and Gaian have said, I realize it is not the best thing for your body.  So after around 2.5 months, I'm going back to my carbs everyday, and upping the cardio and am interested in seeing if I can stay as lean as I want to.  We shall see!


----------



## cocamatic

Had some tea, and an egg... umm... thing... suflay? I think it's called... Then I hit the gym, 10 min warmup and light cardio followed by a few minutes of stretches and flexibility work. Then I did some pyramid style dumbbell presses on an incline followed by Tabata method front squats into presses. After nearly passing out, I rested until I was nearly recovered then used up whatever fuel I had left for leg presses and cool down cardiovascular work. When I left my abs were on fire lol... even though I did no direct work on them today. Sweet! %) Next time I'll focus on pulling instead of all this pressing. Deadlifts are good to me. %)


----------



## phactor

cocamatic said:


> and an egg... umm... thing... suflay?




Soufflé 

anyways its leg day for me


----------



## cocamatic

phactor said:


> Soufflé
> 
> anyways its leg day for me



lol thanks.


----------



## sc4t

earlier today i hit shoulders.

tomorrow is my favorite day - BACK day. i'm hoping to hit 315x6 or more. my pr is 5 reps.

EDIT : you bet your ass i pulled that shit for 6. mmmmm great day today...


----------



## Jabberwocky

gonna rip 290 off the floor today fuck yea


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 minutes boot camp
45 minutes spinning
Back to back cardio/endurance...whew.  My body is not used to that!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 55 minutes boot camp
> 45 minutes spinning
> Back to back cardio/endurance...whew.  My body is not used to that!



Almost 2 hours; that's pretty intense P.I.!!  Haha you figure you'll be sore tomororw?


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

1 hour of ballet (trying to re-learn as I haven't done ballet in about five years )
stretching & stength exercisesfor 1 hr 30 mins


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> Almost 2 hours; that's pretty intense P.I.!!  Haha you figure you'll be sore tomororw?


No more than I am usually.  I do an almost 2 hour stint 4 days a week.  I have been doing that since August (new fitness place).  The boot camp was a new class I was able to attend.


----------



## cocamatic

squat/deadlift EDT plus HIIT running


----------



## Jabberwocky

OH press
box squats
lateral raises
bent row
pullups
curls

gym rat day lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I had a massage on Tuesday night.  I arranged for her to come to my home.  She said my upper back was all kinds of messed up.  I thought those crackly bits were bone not muscle knots.  She is coming back in 3 weeks.  I am going to make this a monthly habit.  Another thing I want to do for me....I am worth it  

Anyone else get regular massages?


----------



## Jabberwocky

no you're lucky

i used to date a chick that did some bodywork on me

it really does help you with most any goal (muscle building)

like...a lot

if I were in a relationship I would go to a few classes with my loved one so we could work on each other. Its not too hard to get real good at bodywork if all you have to practice on is one person. The hard part is understanding how each different body is different and adapting your technique on the fly. But, if your just a couple you don't have to do that.

I would pick a massage night once a week I think it would be so beneficial I think and also something you both could REALLY look forward to!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Gaian Planes said:


> it really does help you with most any goal (muscle building)  like...a lot!


Good.  Now I have another reason why monthly massage qualifies/rationalizes as a necessity 

Today 45 minute spinning class
60 minute sculpting class.  I am master of the plank!


----------



## Jabberwocky

can you float back into plank from standing forward bend? Have you ever tried?

this is part of vinyasa and is awesome for ripping your core up and making it stronger

try real control lifting up on your hands and 'floating' your feet back to plank

lemme try to find a video...

I did today more gym rat stuff, man I've been eating so much I feel like doing high rep stuff
DB bench
bent rows
pullups
lateral raises
skullcrushers
curls
weighted hypers

mostly 10 rep sets


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Gaian Planes said:


> can you float back into plank from standing forward bend? Have you ever tried? lemme try to find a video...


Please do.  I can jump my feet back to plank but float?
We did more side planks with weighted arm raises today.  My obliques will kill tomorrow.  YES!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min cardio kickboxing
75 min hot yoga

I am POOPED!


----------



## Dave

Hot yoga looks pretty intense. I don't think that I could handle that-- good for you though.

Today I broke 200 on my deadlifts, 4 sets of 5. Pretty good considering that even 6 months ago I couldn't get the form right for the life of me. I did some other stuff too, but that was what stood out the most. Yay me!


----------



## Rabbi

It was another crappy leg day for me. Three sets of 8 135 pound squats on the Smith machine and three sets of 8 135 pound deadlifts. 

I'm still in a cast with a broken foot until next week, so I'm just doing what I can to keep the muscles working. I can't free weight squat since I can't move my ankle to allow my knee to go forward, so I have to hack squat on the smith machine. 

One more week!


----------



## euphoria

I played tennis today, I had no idea it was actually going to be a workout! I have never played before. my arms and back are pretty sore... It was fun.


----------



## Nibiru

Farmin' my backyard. It's springtime! Time to turn the dirt and get ready for planting!


----------



## zagzig

ran 10 km, like I do most days.


----------



## LoveAlways

firefighter said:


> I played tennis today, I had no idea it was actually going to be a workout! I have never played before. my arms and back are pretty sore... It was fun.



I love tennis! My parents made me play when I was little and surprisingly I really enjoyed it. I haven't played in forever but there are tennis courts within walking distance of my house that I pass all the time and it makes me sad that everyone I asked to play with me makes fun of me 

I canNOT wait to be able to work out again! I have an eliptical machine that is collecting dust and I want to cry everytime I look at it. Its begging me to sweat all over it! lol

Yesteray I walked around the block WHOOP-DI-DO I feel like my pelvic bones are going to break when I just walk to the bathroom. Supposedly its normal for some women...  I'm trying walking, sex, and spicy food to get this baby outta me already


----------



## Dave

I hear plungers work well 

/me ducks

Seriously though, it's great that you're itching to get back in shape again. So many women use the 'well, I just had a kid' excuse for _years_ afterwards. I used to work in an office where one woman who claimed that she hadn't lost a pound of weight from any of her kids, and she ended up having three over ten years. She almost seemed proud of it. But then she basically lived off of lunchables and lean cuisines, so that says a lot right there.


----------



## euphoria

shit i'd think taking care of a baby would be a ton of exercise, running around, lifting the kid up and down, taking it for walks, playing with the baby, etc... 

today i ran 2 miles (on the beach!!!) rode my bike for about 2 miles, did some pushups, then drank a bunch of beer and undid all of that lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I work out so I CAN drink beer   It all evens out and it is good.


----------



## LoveAlways

I heard that Arnold Swartzenager would pound 2 beers before weight training back in the day-for the carbs lol



> I hear plungers work well
> 
> /me ducks
> 
> Seriously though, it's great that you're itching to get back in shape again. So many women use the 'well, I just had a kid' excuse for years afterwards. I used to work in an office where one woman who claimed that she hadn't lost a pound of weight from any of her kids, and she ended up having three over ten years. She almost seemed proud of it. But then she basically lived off of lunchables and lean cuisines, so that says a lot right there.



lol @ the plunger joke

yeah I've known a lot of women that use that excuse-but FUCK THAT I can't stand being this big! Plus I love a good sweaty workout


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Usual Saturday routine...45 minutes spinning, 55 minutes sculpting class (lifted heavy), 30 min brisk dog walk.  OMG I am sore.


----------



## rm-rf

*chest hypertrophy routine*

stretch - 10 mins (i can stick my head between my knees hehe)

incline press 
- freeweights - 4 sets - 12x, 10x, 10x, 8x 
- 1 second on positive motion, 0s at peak, 4 seconds on negative motion

flatbench
-freeweights - 4 sets, 12x, 10x, 10x, 8x
- 0s on positive motion, 0s at peak, 4 seconds on negative

cable flys
- cables - 4 sets, 12x 10x 10x 8x
- 2s on positive motion, 1s squeeze at peak, 3 seconds on negative

decline press 
-olympic bar - 4 sets, 12x, 10x, 10x, 8x
- 1s on positive, 0s at peak, 4 seconds on negative

21s on incline press, flatbench, and decline press w olympic bar (1 set each)

1 set upper ab crunches, 1 set lower ab (extensions), 30-failure


----------



## mariacallas

^Bikram yoga?


----------



## Breecamb

Raced yesterday - light recovery today - returning to a 90 min ride tomorrow...ahh what a sport!:D

One of my favourite lines from American beauty
Lester Burnham: I figured you guys might be able to give me some pointers. I need to shape up. Fast.
Jim Olmeyer: Are you just looking to lose weight, or do you want increased strength and flexibility as well?
Lester Burnham: I want to look good naked!


----------



## Dave

Heh, don't we all?

Today: front squats/deadlift, incline press/lat pulldown, leg press/hamstring curl, Bosu bicep curl-shoulder press/v-sit. My goofy buffet workout.


----------



## Mehm

Got my butt kicked by the cold ass pacific for about half an hour, couldn't even paddle out past the break :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I didn't to the gym yesterday.


----------



## mariacallas

1 hour spinning. God I missed it. LOVE IT!


----------



## Mehm

a nice hike with the perros.  they love getting me into the mountains


----------



## aanallein

chinups 12 6
deadlifts 135x12 225x10 315x10 405x3 455x1 505x1 525x1 555x1 455x1 405x1 315x1 225x1
seated hammer rows
9 sets of pulldowns up to 220 lbs
8 sets of seated row
some shoulders

tired


----------



## infectedmushroom

I went for a surf yesterday, so my neck/shoulders/traps are pretty sore, and today I played indoor soccer for 45 minutes and then went to the gym afterwards and did some bicep/back work for about 20-30minutes (which is pretty short in my books.)


----------



## double ewe

was down on the track yesterday:

2 mi warm-up
400, 600, 800m ladder workout (4-6-8-6-4-6-8-6-4) . . 5200m total  . . . 4:40 - 5:05/mi pace
1.5 mi tempo @ 5:45  
2 mi cool-down

recovery today:

1.5 mi warm-up
2.5 mi tempo @ 5:30/mi

reclined comfortably for the rest of the night, i hope.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cardio kickboxing 55 minutes
hot yoga 60 minutes


----------



## Dave

Core core and more core. Tic-tocs/floor sweepers, plank w/ alternating shoulder extension (10 lbs)/side crunches, hanging side leg lift/hanging kicks, v-sit kayak (10 lb pole)/weighted v-sit (10 lb pole). Add 15 minutes on the bike with 5 30 second windsprint segments and you've got one tired Dave.


----------



## Mehm

I decided to paddle across the bay to a more desolate beach with supposedly bigger waves (not what I needed).  No one was around but thought what the heck, I'll try to get out into the bigger stuff and catch my first wave.  Basically did some good work on finding the rip streams that you need to pull you off shore.  Once I got out there, I got smashed by a couple big, cold waves and started to lose my nerve.  Spent the next 15 minutes or so fighting with the current and eating white water.  Finally caught a little wave and rode it back to shallow water. Finished the session by catching beach breaks and practicing the "pop-up".

I'm definitely going to learn this sport before getting into the big water by myself again.  7 foot waves ftw.


----------



## Dave

It's a really hard one to learn, that's for sure. There's just so much you have to do all at once, and just right, just to get up on your board. Once you're up, I think that it's pretty well just cake from then on.


----------



## Mehm

I feel like my major problem right now is weak arms.  What I've read says you need a lot of speed to catch a wave, but I swim as hard as I can and don't seem to move at all!


----------



## LoveAlways

surf talk totally turns me on  lol

I went for a long ass walk yesterday to try and induce labor. I'm going to actually get on the eliptical for maybe 10-15 mintutes today. Hopefully this weekend my workout will be pushing this baby outta me finally  Wish me good luck!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Luck!


----------



## mariacallas

^Good luck!!!!  You'll be popping the cutie out soon!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it's going to feel like one huge painful poop out your bootie...so I have been told


----------



## RedLeader

Okay, this is my first time posting in this thread, so to give a bit of a background on my workout history:

I worked out farily regularly around 2-3 years ago, but it all fell apart over the past couple of years, as I became addicted to alcohol and speed, and was using MDMA tons, etc.  I did not work out for around two years.  Now my bodytype is one to revert back to 115 pound scrawny kid when I am not making a SERIOUS EFFORT to put on weight, so when I gave up stims and cut way back on booze in late January, I was 117lbs, with about 10% bodyfat, at 5'5.  

My first day back into a gym was Febuary 1st, and I've been pulling 6 days a week consistently since then, basically pushing myself as hard as humanly possible.  Despite still battling a drinking habit, I have been eating well (though a LOT of food), taking mass-building protein, creatine, and glutamine.  I've come a long way - by today, april 3rd, I'm up to 138 pounds, right around 2pounds a week gain.  I know it's mixed with new fat, but I am trying to do a "bulk" for at least 6 months, and then trim down my BFP and such.  I've been happy with my development, both with my numerical gains and with what I see in the mirror.  I don't necessarily feel all the much more healthy, but it is a way that I am feeling a lot better about myself.  

So ya, starting april first, two months "broken in," I made a few switches to my workout and man do I feel it this week!  Basically before I was doing 4 sets (12-10-10-8 ) reps on every single exercise, increasing the weight through the sets.  But now I switched it up to doing (15-12-12-10) on freeweight exercises, and stuff that's "freer" such as a lat pulldown, and down to (10-10-8-8 ) on fixed machines.  And goodness did switching the freeweight stuff to more reps cause me to get a serious burn!  

I really do hope I can stay motivated with this!


----------



## double ewe

1 mi warmup
8 x 400m @ 68-70 sec with 60 sec rest
10 x 50m stride drills
2 mi relaxed
60 min spin class


----------



## Mehm

^^how do your knees feel after something like that?

good luck Redleader!

and I did a 1.5 hour ashtanga primary series today....cheated a little cause I was getting board and I don't fully understand the sequence.


----------



## LoveAlways

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> it's going to feel like one huge painful poop out your bootie...so I have been told



I've been practicing by taking humongous dumps the size of my fists  (sorry TMI)

I took a long loooong walk today. Today it was long, 6 months ago it would have been pretty short. 

I realized today there is no reason why I can't work on toning my arms. I was doing that a few months back and stopped, idk know why. I have little 3lb weights-I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

LoveAlways said:


> I've been practicing by taking humongous dumps the size of my fists


So it IS true!  Jeepers, that is now reason 236 why I am NOT having a baby.


> I realized today there is no reason why I can't work on toning my arms. I was doing that a few months back and stopped, idk know why. I have little 3lb weights-I'll start tomorrow.


You are going to have more than 3 lb weights to carry around soon enough!
Research mommy and me excercises.  Use that kid to weight train!


----------



## double ewe

Mehm said:


> ^^how do your knees feel after something like that?



they actually don't mind track/speed work nearly as much as over-distance, but i also do a lot to make sure they stay healthy (lifting, stride drills, supplements, stretching, etc.). 

today am:

3.5 mi recovery

hopefully time to get in a few more miles this afternoon.


----------



## Mehm

^^sounds like you love running.  If you have a pool or lake around, you might be into laps as well.  Just a thought


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning
55 min sculpting/core class


----------



## double ewe

Mehm said:


> ^^sounds like you love running.  If you have a pool or lake around, you might be into laps as well.  Just a thought



i _try_ to swim as often as i can (there's an indoor pool at the gym i use), but that's usually only about one workout a week if my legs are healthy. a normal week is usually 6 runs + 4 misc. workouts (spinning, HIIT, weights, swimming, mtn biking, etc.). if i'm nursing an injury, i'll be in the pool/on the bike a lot more.

running is my main focus right now . . just doing local races and trying to lay a foundation for longer distances/triathalons. 

today was 7 miles @ about 80% effort. 

plus 10 hours on my feet waiting tables, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## double ewe

4 mi as easy as i damn well pleased.

sometimes "active recovery" is hard to get enthusiastic about.


----------



## DHYANA

pulled 315 doing rack pulls. Totally stoked.

then DB OH Press

face pulls

high rep cable rows

ran out of time had to come here and sit in an office. Was gonna squeak in weighted pullups.


----------



## silentscience

25 minuets of intense running up a hill on the treadmill.


----------



## DHYANA

double ewe said:


> (spinning, HIIT, weights, swimming, mtn biking, etc.).


do you find it helpful at all to do weights so randomly? It seems to me it would be much more beneficial to get on a steady routine.


----------



## activesight

Several hours of intense keyboard typing and mouse clicking. And to think, I used to workout 4 times a week. What happened? =[


----------



## DHYANA

start again

what are you waiting for!

Give me 3 sets of 20 pushups right now!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 min Pilates


----------



## Dave

I did my 'buffet workout' again today, but was able to add 5-10 lbs to every single exercise. This low rep/high weight stuff is pretty effective! Who knew?

Also-- good to see you back DHY!


----------



## RedLeader

God, tonight's workout was a disaster.  It was leg-day, so of course I spent the afternoon getting scared....

Squat 4x8
Then I am not joking, a pompous new trainer came over and wanted to "chat."  The man did not know how to take a hint, neither that I wear an mp3 player for a reason, and that I don't have $200 a month for personal training.  And then he starting talking about being a mormon....Sent me into a bad mood. 
Leg Press - oh wait, the leg press machine is broken    So I have to use the backup leg press machine, which I HATE because it's one of those units where if you fail on a rep, you're f*cking trapped.  So I managed 4x10, but couldn't go as heavy as I wanted 
lunges 3x15 per leg
leg extension 4x10
hammstring curl 4x10
calf raises - oh wait no, the calf raise machine was ALSO BROKEN 
hip adductor 4x10
barbell shrug 4x12
dumbell shrug 3x15

I think I am the only person that does traps on leg day.


----------



## Retrospect

I haven't done much recently.. I'm just starting to get back into things. I haven't actually lifted in over year, but I still am in great shape.. or better put: I am very content w/ where i'm at.

Last nite, I done a coup. hundred controled pushups, I guess.. N worked on my abs quite abit (crunches & sets of 8, etc.)

Just quit smoking april 1st, so that should benefit me quite abit with summer coming.


----------



## messerschmied01

I ran seven miles.


----------



## ThaiDie4

my workout routine is that I don't work out, teehee..

but I ran 1.5 miles on Sat. morning because I was bored! My legs still hurt haha.

I used to run on the cross-country team and could pound out 7 mile jogs like a cake-walk... now im stuggling with a mile... ehhh ive gotten pathetic.


----------



## DHYANA

conditioning day

20 mins spinning
100 BW squats
5 sets of 20 pushups
3 sets of 8 chinups
arm balance asanas


----------



## double ewe

DHYANA said:


> do you find it helpful at all to do weights so randomly? It seems to me it would be much more beneficial to get on a steady routine.



my lifting/HIIT isn't really random. it's more those aerobic workouts where i'll do  whichever one i feel like if it's not a running day.

i generally lift once a week during my aerobic/base-building phase (not a lot of gains to be had at 70 mi/wk anyway), and then move it up to twice a week when i get into my anaerobic phase. i also shift my focus depending on the distances i'll be racing.

in terms of everything except the shorter track races (800m/1600m), my weight-lifting goals are largely just core fitness and injury prevention anyway.

.....

today was just a quick up-hill HIIT session. was planning on a rest day, but that never happens.


----------



## double ewe

DHYANA said:


> conditioning day
> 
> 20 mins spinning
> 100 BW squats
> 5 sets of 20 pushups
> 3 sets of 8 chinups
> arm balance asanas



i really like body-weight and one-legged squats. i've started doing an exercise class at the gym that uses a lot of squats, leaps, hill-climbers, etc. -- it's amazing how great of a workout you can get w/o using any weights at all.


----------



## Nibiru

Moved a fuckload of rocks, built stuff in my yard with 'em.


----------



## double ewe

60 min exercise class (BW exercises for legs + abs + arms w/ max. 10 sec rest)
4 mi fartlek run

had a ton of energy following a few light days, so the fartlek was a lot of fun. trying to get comfortable maintaining faster paces w/o taking too much of a toll on my legs.

i'm starting to get that "chomping at the bit" feeling whenever i do speed-work . . . feels good.


----------



## rm-rf

*Shoulder/Tricep Hypertrophy Routine*

Arnold Military Press:  4 sets (12x, 10x, 10x, 8x)

Lateral Deltoid Cable Raise: 4 sets (12,10,10,8x)

Posterior Deltoid Extensions: same as above

Tricep Rope Pulldowns: same as above

Single Arm Tricep/French Curl (freeweights): same as above for each arm

Tricep dips till failure

Military press on machine till failure

Pushups till failure

Lower ab extensions x 30 (very slow)


----------



## double ewe

1 mi warm-up
6 x 50m stride drills
4 x 600m @ 4:50/mi pace w/ 200 m jog rest
4 x 400m @ 4:30 - 4:40 w/ 100 m rest
4 x 200m @ 4:20 - 4:30 w/ 100 m rest
3 mi cool-down

beautiful day to be down at the track.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 minutes cardio kickboxing
I skipped out on yoga tonight
tired
chores to do around here


----------



## double ewe

4 mi relatively fast
60 min body-weight/yoga exercises for legs + abs


----------



## DHYANA

fighting a crazy rip tide for about 4 hours trying to get set up right for the break :D


----------



## double ewe

on a mix of roads and trails:

1.5 mi warm-up
7 mi tempo interval workout 
 --  .5-1.1 mi @ tempo pace (5:00-5:20/mi)
  -- corresponding rest period @ 7:00-8:00/mi
  -- repeat for 7 miles
2.5 mi cool-down
8 x 50m stride drills

feel like i can do more, but i'm always wary about upping mileage just because i feel good in a couple of workouts.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Saturday morning routine:
45 min spinning class
55 min sculpting class


----------



## xxkcxx

Well, I spent the last 6 hours walking around and rearranging stuff at a resale shop for community service. It's a very light work out, but a work out none the less.

Hopefully, before it gets dark, I can get in a couple mile jog, otherwise I'll do my Carmen Electra Striptease workout--that is like a SERIOUSLY awesome workout.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My gym has pole and lap dance workshops.  I have yet to try them.


----------



## xxkcxx

If you ever get a chance I would recommend it.

The video is just under an hour and includes a warm-up and two "routines" (not a cool-down though, which kinda bugs me but I suppose I can do it myself).  I definitely broke a good sweat and was sore the next day.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It has to be a great core and leg work-out!  For the pole....upper body.  I have been thinking about taking a class but I end up spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## TheDeceased

I went walking for a couple of hours while shroom hunting, if that counts... and I lifted up a big fucking television at work.


----------



## double ewe

1 mi warm-up
up-hill HIIT session
4 mi moderate

6.5 total . . nice recovery day after a hard 11 yesterday.

edit: ugh. add 8 hours on my feet waiting tables.


----------



## xxkcxx

i didn't 

And I'm just way too high at the moment to even contemplate it...will get back on track tomorrow though!


----------



## euphoria

rode my bike.... it was amazing


----------



## Mehm

double ewe said:


> 1 mi warm-up
> up-hill HIIT session
> 4 mi moderate
> 
> 6.5 total . . nice recovery day after a hard 11 yesterday.
> 
> edit: ugh. add 8 hours on my feet waiting tables.



Sorry to keep harking, but that seems freaking stressful to the ligaments.  Maybe I'm just a wuss though


----------



## JasonSmith

Haven't worked out in about a month and a half. Went to the gym today for the first time since. All I did was 3 sets of 12, of about 6 machines. Also ran for about 10 minutes on the treadmill. I'm about to do 30 pushups & sittups.

If you start today/tomorrow, and in the morning you did 10 pushups and 10 sittups. If you did that everyday before your usual "morning routine". Then again before you go to bed (or get home from work, school, etc.). And everytime you just did *ONE* more than the day before, in one month you'll be doing 80 pushups and 80 sittups everyday. That's pretty good, for only taking 10 minutes out of your day.


----------



## double ewe

bleh. 4 miles before work. had plenty of energy, but no motivation.

and mehm, i've certainly had my fair share of over-use injuries (i've been a runner for 12 years), and there's no real magic bullet. but if i make sure my shoes are in good shape, keep my x-training consistent and increase my mileage gradually i tend to stay healthy. i also have prescription orthotics for my shoes (as a high school athlete - and dumbass -  i ended up with five seperate stress fractures in my feet before i was immobilized enough to get an MRI).

if something starts fuckin' up, i dial back mileage, drop my running days, and it tends to work itself out. worst case scenario is a few months of swimming, weight lifting and mountain biking. 

i think my body has also adapted pretty well to the task -- i have a very efficient stride, and i imagine starting at a young age helped my joints and connective tissue develop good defenses against everything i throw at them.


----------



## double ewe

woo ha!

did a treadmill workout today, since i wanted to go fast. success.

1 mi warm-up
4 x 1 mile w/ 800m jog in between
..mile 1 - 5:00 
..mile 2 - 4:52
..mile 3 - 4:42
..mile 4 - 4:36
1 mi cool-down

treadmill paces are a little faster than normal, as you remove air resistance, but i'm still a little surprised that i felt as in-control as i did. might coulda gotten another mile in, but i wasn't trying to go to failure, and wanted to end on a high note.


----------



## jackie jones

My boy and I moved two washing machines and two dryers, up and down a flight of stairs. I feel good. My forearms had a nice workout.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min cardio circuit training class


----------



## Rabbi

5x5 squats at 185. It was my second leg workout coming back from a broken foot, so I'm still very lacking in lower body strength. I was supposed to do deadlifts after the squats, but my legs didn't have anything left. Gotta love comebacks!


----------



## muie

*Oh fuck guys!
These memories bring tears to my eyes! *

Back in my country I used to go in the mornings and jog along the Balkan mountains, wake up at 8:30am-9am do a few pushups then go running for 15 min around the neighbourhood with beautiful mountains and rivers around me. Stop in the hot summer sun at 10am for an ice cream cone, get home, take off my shirt change in summer clothes and go to the nearest outdoor pool and bar. Live life to the max.

Guys........you would run/jogg along the neighbourhood for 15-20min, the salt and sulfur smells alone would have a health effect on you. There was a fountain in the centre of the town with water not meant for drinking, very high in minerals though. People would pour it over their face and eyes to promote better sight and less wrinkles. Then we had a LOT of spots where the Romans LONG, LONG the fuck ago built thermal spas in the mountains. These are places where people with certain diseases or problems (pains, aches, arthritis, etc) go and immerse themselves in the waters which are extremily warm in any weather, even though they are deep inside mountains and caves. These baths do miracles for people that a typical doctor would say 'morphine' or 'fucked for life' would prove otherwise. Small children aren't allowed to be immersed in those waters for more than 1-2 minutes because the waters contain such a high mineral/vitamin content. Then we have very, very rich mud in minerals and vitamins...some people spend the whole day from head to toe covered in such mud which is said to provide remedies for many illnesses. 

*I MISS HOME! 
I NEED TO GO BACK DESPERATLEY!*


----------



## Dave

Let me guess... Serbia?


----------



## Medic11

pullups regular- 2,4,6,8,6,4,2
chinups 2,4,6,6,4,2
pullups narrow grip regular 2,4,4,4,2
pullups parallel bar 2,4,5,4,2
chinups narrow 2,4,4,4,2

ring dips 4 reps every minute for ten minutes super setted with narrow grip chinups

static bridge for 4 minutes
4 sets of 4 rollouts with the ab roller
40 slingshots with a kettlebell (35lb)


----------



## Rabbi

Medic - what are slingshots? 

Nice one on the ring dips, rings are killer! I was doing muscle ups on Monday.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin


----------



## double ewe

60 min exercise class
6 mi moderate

feeling really good the past few workouts.


----------



## Ringfinger

I just started a new workout routine for my skinny ass last week.

I go to a gym and bench, shoulder press, lat pulldowns, bicepts, basically alot of weight lifting for about 40 minutes then i jump in the pool, do a few quick laps and get in the hot tub for a minute or two.

its good to get back in shape and feel healthy.


----------



## Binge Artist

Having a motivated training partner does wonders.

Yesterday, chest & triceps.

We did "one minute sets" on the incline and flat bench.  Each minute, we switched from benching to spotting.  Five sets each on incline, five sets each on flat.  Then, after all that jazz, supersets of dumbbell bench presses and flies, five each.  Then various triceps work to top off.  

About an hour after I got home, it was a serious struggle to extend my triceps above my head.  I'm definitely sore today! 

And tonight, I must endure the hell of "leg day"


----------



## Mehm

Caught my first wave out in the deep!  It was an awesome feeling.  After that I got smashed the fuck out and decided to beach myself.  About an hour of paddling when all was said and done.  After that I went on an 1.5 hour hike.  love the days off


----------



## double ewe

1 mi warm-up
20 x 50m stride drills (5 sets of 4 separate drills)
3 mi moderate
8 x 80m hill bounding
2.5 mi cool-down

my legs are going to be useless tomorrow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min cardio kickboxing
lasted 35 min in hot yoga class


----------



## Binge Artist

OK, so I think I've invented a new squat/deadlift hybrid.

Seriously, I've googled "squat variations", "deadlift variations", and so on, but I haven't seen this exact movement.  Which I believe, combines the best of both worlds.

All it requires is a bar, some plates (preferably 25's, because they're shorter, and hence give you a better range of motion), and a motivated training partner.

I call this movement "couch lifters".  Basically, the two lifters stant at opposite ends of the barbell facing eachother.  They then squat down, grab the barbell, and pick it up, just like they were lifting a couch.  Set it down, repeat.

We did 10 sets of 10 with these.  Then on to the leg press, leg extensions, leg curls, stiff leg deadlifts, and calf raises.  Finished off with 2 max sets of situps.

Definitely feeling it today, and my chest and triceps are still sore from the day before.

And tonight, I must endure the horrors of back, shoulders, & biceps day.


----------



## double ewe

1 mi warm-up
up-hill HIIT session (8 x 200m sprint + 60 sec rest)
4 mi moderate

definitely an effective workout for a recovery day. legs weren't _quite_ worthless, but i knew that if i'd tried to "dig deeper" there wouldn't have been anything there.


----------



## double ewe

3 mi @ 85-90% this morning

yard work all afternoon

waiting tables tonight


----------



## felix_poker

10X10 shrugs. Thats it 

Plus, of course, a walk and some garden work earlier in the day.


----------



## double ewe

7 hours on my feet at work
4 mi moderate
60 min yoga/body-weight exercises

long day.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min boot camp style intervals class
45 spinning

I forgot...I did a chest routine with my hubby at noon.


----------



## double ewe

ran 12 miles yesterday. first 10 relaxed @ 7:00/mi, then down to 5:15 for the last two.

today was a rest day. did lots of gardening and about an hour of stretching and stability exercises.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min yoga


----------



## KStoner6tb

double ewe said:


> ran 12 miles yesterday. first 10 relaxed @ 7:00/mi, then down to 5:15 for the last two.
> 
> today was a rest day. did lots of gardening and about an hour of stretching and stability exercises.



Hahaha 7:00 min is your relaxed mile?  That's cookin along pretty good in my book and I thought I had decent wind. LOL

I wish I could run a 5 min mile.  That's my goal by the end of summer(3 months or so) so I'm ramping up the cardio to get where I can run 12 miles.  Damn that sounds like a lot.


----------



## lazygit

Need to seriously start excersising again but have no motivation 

My back is pretty weak as is core, primarily the obliques? (side abs) and my upper neck is pretty screwed too.

Have a home bar bench and a bellbell bench too withnot enough weights (can easily bench all of them)

Also have a treadmill, so pretty set to go just need a schedule that i can stick too.

Despite all my ailments im pretty strong and have done alot of martial arts in the past...Aikido, karate and ninjitsu for a short period. Also done yoga  but it all seems to take its toll on me.

Any advice?


----------



## The Real Fatman

woke up  15 minute 2 mile
after work hit shoulders kinda hard in the gym


----------



## double ewe

4 mi @ 85% effort
8 x 80m hill bounding
1 mi cool-down

my legs definitely need the rest.



KStoner6tb said:


> Hahaha 7:00 min is your relaxed mile?  That's cookin along pretty good in my book and I thought I had decent wind. LOL



took me a lot of miles to get there. 



> I wish I could run a 5 min mile.  That's my goal by the end of summer(3 months or so) so I'm ramping up the cardio to get where I can run 12 miles.  Damn that sounds like a lot.



make sure not to increase your mileage too drastically. a good rule of thumb is a 10% increase every week as you're doing aerobic base building (i'd also recommend a weekly long run, starting at 6 or 8 miles and increasingly that gradually). there's lots of potential for injury if you're just starting out, but it's real easy to avoid if you keep all your increases gradual.

likewise, if your goal distance is the mile, you don't really need to go over 10 or 12. definitely leave yourself plenty of time for track work too.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> Hahaha 7:00 min is your relaxed mile?  That's cookin along pretty good in my book and I thought I had decent wind. LOL



Haha, I know.  WTF, right?!?!

My best time EVER was 20:30 for 3 miles.  And that was in boot camp, when I was whittled down to 140lbs.

With a long torso and short limbs, I just wasn't designed for running.

But regardless of what fitness experts or the medical community says, I still believe that Leg Day is excellent cardiovascular exercise.


----------



## double ewe

3.5 mi warm-up
12 x 400m @ 68-72, w/ 60 sec rest
2.5 mi cool-down

uneventful but productive. gorgeous day.


----------



## KStoner6tb

double ewe said:


> 3.5 mi warm-up
> 12 x 400m @ 68-72, w/ 60 sec rest
> 2.5 mi cool-down
> 
> uneventful but productive. gorgeous day.



Freakin Gazelle.  I've noticed you like to run...intense running.  Big props because it ain't easy making yourself do those types of workouts.  400m; sprinting around the track 12 times with only a minute rest in between?  Rough bro.  Beast.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min Bikram yoga


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Hehe I started this thread and haven't even posted in it in ages. Happy to see it's still going.

I was in such good shape a few months ago, and then I went backpacking and one would THINK that would have gotten me in better shape. But sadly I did nothing but eat cheesburgers and get high and lay around all the time. So I have work to do.

Today I did a shoulder/arm workout with 10 pound dumbells. I did the same workout with 8 pound dumbells 2 days ago and was terribly sore, so that shows how little strength I have. The 10 pound ones were pretty hard, I was barely able to finish the reps.(3 sets of 12 for each exercise) I want to work up to being able to do 100 push ups a day, that's what I was doing before I left on my trip. 

I need to get my core in shape somehow too. My core and back are so terribly weak, I can't stand it. I feel like an 80 year old person right now, fitness wise, like if I had to move suddenly Id throw my back out.


----------



## Nutellover

I woke up at about 1:30pm, ate a load of chocolate and drank a pint of milk, then went on a 12 mile bike ride with no water.. bad plan.


----------



## double ewe

KStoner6tb said:


> Freakin Gazelle.  I've noticed you like to run...intense running.  Big props because it ain't easy making yourself do those types of workouts.  400m; sprinting around the track 12 times with only a minute rest in between?  Rough bro.  Beast.



i'm pretty intense about the running. i was very talented in high school, but injuries kept me from competing in college. now that i have some free time, i'm just trying to see how fast i can be. my training is nuts, but my goals are way crazier.

6 mi today.
last one fast.

took it easy. i'm carrying a lot of fatigue that i'd like to deal with in the next few days.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 sculpting class w/heavy weights

Okay I haven't done it YET.  Class starts at 930a.  This is how I begin every Saturday.


----------



## double ewe

morning
--4 miles brisk (6:00-ish)

afternoon
--75 min body-weight exercises and stretching for legs/core

legs feel good, but still definitely recovering.

edit: throw in about seven hours on my feet at work for good measure.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Ran to my car for a smoke and back to my house maybe 10-15 times.


----------



## double ewe

4 mi hard
8 x 100m sprints
1 mi cool-down

really worn out from working sat night and sun morning. still haven't figured out if waiting tables is good extra exercise or unproductive stress.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Ran/jogged for 4 blocks + upperbody workout with weights.

Last night did lots of bellydancing and worked on my shoulders and back for a lil bit too.


----------



## L2R

quicky before work

bench press 4 x 10 x 70kgs
seated row 4 x 10 x 60kgs


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning
55 min Pilates


----------



## rollingrainbow

I did pilates this morning
I was very proud of myself.
one for waking up at 8 am
and also for actually going.
I was a tuff workout.
BUT AWESOME!
can't wait to go again :]
or yoga again.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

DnB danced for about 15-20 minutes. 20 push ups (and no very good ones, god I'm sooo weak!) and 20 reverse leg lifts on each leg. 

I desperately need to tone my thighs and ass. Desperately.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Try squats and lunges


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I'm trying!  How many reps should I be aiming for a day?


----------



## Binge Artist

MynameisnotDeja said:


> I'm trying!  How many reps should I be aiming for a day?



Depends.

One thing you could do with squats, would be to not use any weights.  Then just do something like sets of 20, or 15, or whatever, resting about a minute or two between sets, until you simply can't do another set...


----------



## sunyata

heavy doubles on floor press

repped the fuck out on deads

heavy DB rows 3x6

insanity


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

45 min body-weight exercises for upper body and core.
so much rest i had a hard time sleeping

today:

4 mi tempo run
--first and last miles easy
--middle two miles @ 5:20/mi

i think my track/speed-work has made me a lot more comfortable at those kind of paces on the road.


----------



## fizzle

Hour and a half of yoga, just like every tuesday and thursday for the third semester in a row... I dont have a yoga class next semester, which I have mixed feelings about.


----------



## double ewe

trail-running today
--2.5 mi warm-up
--6 x 800m fast (odd ones were up-hill, even ones down-hill)
--2.5 mi cool-down


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yesterday 45 min spin
tonight 55 min cardio kickboxing followed by Bikram yoga....if I can last through the class


----------



## socko

I went mountain biking in the Marin Headlands for several hours. It's one of the most beautiful places to ride - the meeting of ocean, "mountains", and sky. The experience was even better thanks to the magic mushrooms i ate before the ride.


----------



## Jackal

I did 250 strokes on my rowing machine in 9 minutes at a high setting. Did three sets of 20 push-ups and did 30 sit-ups.

This is unusual behaviour for me. Normally I'm _much_ lazier:D


----------



## sunyata

OH Press

and

weighted chins

some auxillary bullshit


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Binge Artist said:


> Depends.
> 
> One thing you could do with squats, would be to not use any weights.  Then just do something like sets of 20, or 15, or whatever, resting about a minute or two between sets, until you simply can't do another set...



Well I couldn't do a squat with weights at the moment so that's good. hehe
Yes I will do that.


----------



## double ewe

15 min warm-up
60 min hill-bounding session
--200m up-hill bounding
--3 min jog
--200m down-hill strides
--2 x 150-400m sprint
--repeat for an hour
30 min cool-down/stretching


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Probably walked fast with a few burst of what I'd call a low speed run around campus, one building to another, trying to find my lost physics notes. No luck, but at least I got some exercise. Probably 1.5-2 miles altogether.


----------



## acetylcholine

I walked to the supermarket and back.


----------



## Dave

My previously stated 'buffet' workout. It's getting pretty old. But I should be starting a new routine on Monday.


----------



## double ewe

4 mi warm-up
10 x 125m sprints w/ 75m jog recovery
2 mi cool-down

i like to go fast.


----------



## sunyata

tomorrow floor pressing and deadlifting

I'm jumping up and down in my seat excited for it and I'm in freakin PCT right now


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah natty test levels get to work!!!!!!


----------



## Djhoon90

Wokeup hung out
went 2 sets of 1000 meters on the rowing machine. (4 mins each) did my p90x workout (2 sets of like 9 difftrant types of pushups and pullups and 3 differant lifts) than ran a stadium run (about a mile and a half) 

It was a ok day 

Tomoro I'll take out a single (I'm on a rowing team) and do 8000 or so meters around naples island (longbeach)


----------



## Binge Artist

I've found a way to avoid ever having to post in this thread again:  I'll just post my routine.

Monday: Quads and Shoulders
Squats
Leg Press
Leg extensions
Military Press
Various shoulder isolation exercises

Wednesday: Chest, Arms, & Abs
Incline Bench
Flat Bench
Flies
Various "arm work"
Weighted Sit ups

Friday:  Back, Hamstrings, Calves
Deadlift
Pull downs
Dumbbell rows
Cable rows
Leg curls
Calf raises

Actually, this will probably be changed in a month or two, but at least, I won't have to post till then.


----------



## double ewe

2 mi warm-up
60 min hill-bounding session
--200m up-hill bounding, 3 min jog, 200m down-hill fast striding (little-no rest between sets)
--2 x 150-300m sprints every 15 min
1 mi cool-down

just puttin in work. knee still hurts from face-planting on the trail yesterday.


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

MooShiE said:


> I worked out my arms spooning chocolate icecream into ma mouth for about 20mins... thats as good as its getting on a sunday



hahaha i agree with MooShiE


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 min sculpting class w/heavy weights


----------



## Mehm

moar surfing.  9 foot waves are scary :D


----------



## sunyata

you rode a 9 footer? nice dude

all I've rode are little 4 foot east coast waves

(soon to change when I go to Bali this summer )


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I did a yoga class on DVD. Good stuff! 
I'm going to start doing it 5 days a week.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

3 15 minute (10 minutes?) romps in the hay, with short breaks in between...could feel yesterday's 5 mile run in my ass and lower back.

Sexercise for the win.


----------



## double ewe

^one of the best Recreational Activities around.

yesterday:

15 min warm-up
10 x 125m sprint w/ 100m rest
15 min cool-down

today:

80 min long run (~13 miles)

felt strong through 60 min, and held it together really well on the last 20. border-line delirious now though.


----------



## puckboy

Running/hiding from the police...... seriously lol


----------



## euphoria

Rode bike for about 10-12 miles, not really sure how far but it felt great.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min high intensity interval training
50 min Zumba


----------



## Dave

Core core core. I was supposed to start a new workout, but my trainer had to run 'to the hospital'. Interesting that a crucial hockey game happens to be on when I'm supposed to be training with him. He'd better be in a fucking sling when I see him next, or I'm dropping his ass.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Let's see...

Today I did shoulder/arm workout with the 10 pound weight and a few smaller weights too. I'm getting better!

+2 sets of 12 pushups (pathetic, push ups are SO hard for me!)
+20 minutes of dance
+40 lunges
+20 squats
+stretching/cool down

Does anyone know how to work the tops of the shoulders and the upper back? That's my weakest area and I really want to improve it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

there is a shoulder thread somewhere...also check out www.womenshealthmag.com


----------



## Binge Artist

MynameisnotDeja said:


> Does anyone know how to work the tops of the shoulders and the upper back? That's my weakest area and I really want to improve it.



Sounds like you're talking about the "traps".

In which case, overhead lifting, bent over rowing, shrugs and deadlifts seem to be the most common approach.


----------



## sunyata

All with DBs

floor press

row

clean+press

feels good man 

NotDeja, for shoulders you should do OH Presses, Rows, Chinups, lateral raises, front raises, deadlifts. This will work all aspects of the shoulder girdle.

Also, you might want to check out 'scapular pushups' (google it, since its kinda hard to explain). They might be perfect for you now.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min circuit training class


----------



## double ewe

15 min warm-up
60 min hill bounding/striding
15 min cool-down


----------



## chicpoena

Stretched, light yoga, ellipticalled for 30 mins, stretched again, more light yoga. 

Pretty weak day!


----------



## Mehm

> you rode a 9 footer? nice dude



I avoided the 9 footers like they were angry gun wielding crazy gorillas.  Rode some smaller ones though, lol



> Does anyone know how to work the tops of the shoulders and the upper back? That's my weakest area and I really want to improve it.



head stand


----------



## Mehm

near....drowning......experience


----------



## sunyata

doh! be careful man!

you are bay area right? those waves look scurrrrrrrrry 

4 weeks til I jump on a plane to Bali :D

I was just reading one break has rides that can go up to 300m long on good days. 300 METERS!!!!!!!!!!!! like whaaaaaaaaaat I can't even imagine that 

oh and to stay on topic, I am repeating my workout from yesterday with 5lbs added. Just maintenance stuff as I'm sorta low on test right now (natural again!).


----------



## Mehm

^^Central coast actually, about 230 miles south of SF.  Thanks though, the waves always look a lot smaller from the beach 

Bali is going to be soooooooo sick.  300m! damn, how big does it get?  Reef break or what?  BTW, please don't get thrown in prison for E or some stupid ish..  I've heard some bad stories.


----------



## sunyata

how far are you from Santa Cruz? I am trying to get there in like a year and a half or so to go to school.

but haha I totally get you, its always smaller looking on the beach...like "oh shit yeah I can do that!"

then when its pounding on your head it looks sooooooo big 

no worries about drugs. I am completely drug free now. Not even smoking marijuana anymore. Feels real good for once in my life to be free from everything.


----------



## Mehm

Sweet, Santa Cruz is awesome.  I'm about 2.5 hours away.  The closest school to me is Cal Poly in San Luis Obispo.

Congrats on sobriety, it does feel good.  Also, glad to see you are in such high spirits, welcome back


----------



## Binge Artist

sunyata said:


> Feels real good for once in my life to be free from everything.



Free from everything except a few bodybuilding "vitamins", right...?


----------



## sunyata

Binge Artist said:


> Free from everything except a few bodybuilding "vitamins", right...?



no bro I ended my cycle a few weeks ago. Last shot was about 20 days ago now. Its completely gone out of my system now and I am natural again. I feel my equanimity returning and I feel my awe and wonder and care toward life returning. I've been a little emotional lately (in a good way, I'm very sensitive again to the painful beauty that is life). I don't regret running my cycle though even if it made me into a person that I did not really like. I burned about 5 pounds of fat and gained 20 pounds overall (so about 25 pounds of lean mass). Thats in 3 months. It was sick bro, downright sick.

The only thing that sucks is I have zero sex drive now. Like, zero. I'm only maintaining my lifting now too which kinda sucks. Hopefully once I get a little more time natural my sex drive will come back and my gains on the bar will start happening again.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I thought your mass gain was hard work without drugs.  BOO!  Glad to see it came to and end.

45 min spin class


----------



## sunyata

lol PI is pissed at me now

I'll let you in on a little secret though. The steroids don't lift the weights for you


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Not pissed.  Disappointed.  I am still a fan of yours


----------



## double ewe

800m warm-up
10 x 100m sprints
800m cool-down

more or less a rest day. just wanted to get in some leg-turnover work to get the heart-rate up a bit.


----------



## Binge Artist

sunyata said:


> lol PI is pissed at me now
> 
> I'll let you in on a little secret though. The steroids don't lift the weights for you



Steroids?

By "bodybuilding vitamins", I meant stuff like creatine, glutamine, fish oil, etc.

Lol, but in all seriousness...I have a tendancy to take everything a bit too far.  I just started lifting again about 7 weeks ago, as something to pass the time while kicking opiates.  Already, I'm taking about every legal substance known to man.  And after the gains stop coming, I'm sure I'll hit the juice.

OCD sucks, man.


----------



## sunyata

well elevating your testosterone levels, has this big stigma. Like people are very disappointed/nervous about it. The fact is that it can be done very safely with modern post-cycle drugs and support ancillary drugs. There's nothing super-magical about steroids, they definitely don't just magically add muscle mass to your body. Basically they allow you to eat further past maintenance than you would have been able to naturally, and still not accumulate fat. So, if you could bulk naturally 200-300 calories above maintenance per day and not gain much fat over 3 months, then if you ran a half gram of test per week you could easily do 500-600 calories above maintenance and still not gain much fat. So, it roughly doubles the amount of muscle you can gain during a given window. But, it doesn't do any work for you (diet or lifting wise). It just shuttles more protein into your muscles than would be otherwise (that would have been stored as fat if you were natural).

I sort of wish steroids didn't have such a bad stigma attached to them...because they are not the magic bullet that they are sometimes made out to be.


----------



## RigaCrypto

5km run

push-up + jump burpees

push-ups

dumbbells: lateral & front raises, bicep curls

hand gripper


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min Bikram Yoga


----------



## double ewe

70 min fartlek run


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

what's fartlek?


----------



## ThaiDie4

It's when you adjust the speed of your run in intervals (run fast for x mins, slow down for x mins, repeat cycle until run is over) We used to do that for XC.


----------



## double ewe

^yeah - it's swedish for "speed play." i basically just throw random speed intervals (of different pace and distance) into an otherwise easy run.


----------



## RigaCrypto

^great stuff. I unwittingly discovered it recently. I realized instead of running my usual course around the park it's great fun to zig-zag around randomly, through rough terrain, up hills and down stairs, sprinting and slowing down as I feel like it.

My routine today:

ab crunches, ab wheel

back hyperextensions

bench dips

dumbbell rows, Australian pull-ups


----------



## L2R

played tennis for a good solid 2 hours. that was nice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 sculpt


----------



## sunyata

3 hours of chainsawing, hauling huge chunks of trees, and stacking.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lumberjack olympics here you come!


----------



## double ewe

RigaCrypto said:


> ^great stuff. I unwittingly discovered it recently. I realized instead of running my usual course around the park it's great fun to zig-zag around randomly, through rough terrain, up hills and down stairs, sprinting and slowing down as I feel like it.



oh absolutely. it's so much easier to stay interested, and i also find myself running a little faster on my recoveries as i get warmed-up.

yesterday
--15 min warm-up
--45 min hard hill-bounding/striding
--15 min cool-down

today
--15 min warm-up
--8 x 100m sprints
--15 min cool-down

i'll be glad to get into anaerobic training (i think 400's on the track is my favorite workout), but i've definitely been noticing a lot of gains from the strength/speed work. so much of running is all the same, so a little variety goes a long way.


----------



## randycaver

unfortunately i didn't get to do my regular workout, but i did do a nature walk for about 2 miles, which was a ton more fun than the regular!


----------



## ThaiDie4

I jump roped  i dont really know for how long because i kept messing up and taking breaks lol.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

20 min warm-up
65 min hill-bounding circuit
15 min cool-down

pretty rough workout after 9 hours on my feet (and 3 hours of sleep).

edit: today was a 30 min leg-turnover workout.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Two days ago I did a 3 mile run.

Last night it was riding my bike for transportation, I love speeding around town at night.

Woke up this morning and my body just feels hard! Today it'll be more bike transport, my town is super hilly so this will kind of suck.


----------



## Km013

5 set pyramid barbell bench press
3x8 db bench press
5 set pyramid incline barbell bench press
3x8 db incline bench press
3x12 db flys

4 supersets: (12 reps each exercise)

skull crushers
close grip bench press
barbell pullovers

10 mins elliptical
10 minutes rowing machine

mightve overdone it today


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 min pilates


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I worked out for hours last night. I don't even know what all I did, but I did a lot, at least 3 hours worth.

Then this morning I did 40 minute yoga session. There was heat and energy radiating off my hands. Good stuff. :D


----------



## relaxwv

2 mile run

bench press incline and decline
triceps (skull crunches)
abs


----------



## MescalitoBandito

Ever since my bike got a flat I've been running to the gym a mile away, doing some upper body weights, then running back.  Although I have to admit, I'm really only running for maybe half the time, since I'm in really terrible shape.  But, there's only one way to fix that...


----------



## ||Monolithium025||

I carry the weight of your world.


----------



## <LobalDominatrix>

I did my Frog stomp, while working my lips and tongue.


----------



## Mmurf666

*Saweet*

I finally got up off my ass today!!  

I started with some stretches... mainly my lower back. Then i moved onto some push ups, did about 30. Wooohoo , what a workout for myself, but my wrist started to really hurt..  oh well.

Then i did 3 sets of 30 sec leg lifts... or whatever they are called when you lay on your back and lift your legs about 6 in from the ground. I could feel that in my abs .

SMOKE BREAK .

Now its time for the sit ups. Wow its been a while and now its time. I ended up doing 10 and hardly making that. Felt great. Did that once more, this time it was way easier. Finished with some stretches and now I'm bragging to you folks. 8)

Thanks for all the Bluelight inspiration and motivation. I feel great now. Lets see if i can get myself to continue tomorrow.


----------



## double ewe

100 min long run @ easy/moderate pace

did some mowing. walked the dog. enjoying a beautiful day outside.


----------



## Km013

deadlifts
bent over rows
seated hammer rows
assorted pull ups/chin ups
barbell good mornings

preacher curls
21's


----------



## ThaiDie4

Mmurf666 said:


> SMOKE BREAK .
> 
> Now its time for the sit ups.



LOL... that sounds like something I would do. Time for a cigerette in the middle of the workout, hahaha.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Mmurf666 said:


> SMOKE BREAK .
> 
> |



LMAO seriously.  suck'em down.  Rocky did it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I used to look forward to a post work out smoke.
Last night 75 min Yoga
Tonight 45 min spinning...there are 10 spots in the class so I committed to going.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I *used to *look forward to a post work out smoke.



Why no more?  

Haha I'm sorry, but I get a kick out of people working to build up their cardiovascular capabilities in the gym, only to smoke cigs afterwards?  It ain't like it's 1961,  and people don't know any better 8(  C'mon 

On another note, almost every single marine I've ever met smoked, and they can run all day,  so...  But running is already a big enough pain in my ass to have to worry about wheezing and hacking up nasty shit.


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> On another note, almost every single marine I've ever met smoked, and they can run all day,  so...  .



Yep, Sunday evening, smoke 2 packs of reds, and drink a case of budweiser.  Monday morning, run 3 miles in 22 minutes.  No big deal!

Really, I don't think most people do cardio to "increase their cardiovascular abilities"--I think they do it because they believe that it's an efficient way to burn fat.

I'll probably get flammed for saying this, but I think cardio is a waste of time for reducing body fat.  Even if people burn 500 calories a day on an elliptical, big deal.  Why don't they just eat 500 fewer calories a day?  Also, I believe that cardio taxes your energy reserves so that you lack the strength to do the exercises that actually build/maintain muscle during a cutting cycle, with the end result that cardio leads to muscle loss as well as fat loss.  And even though we all want to be lean, nobody wants to be "skinnyfat", right?

But I could be wrong


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^You could be right. 

Yesterday I did a 16 mile hike over hill and vale through torrential rain. I felt pretty hardcore.

Today, probably nothing, I'm going hiking again tomorrow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> Why no more?


Smoking is disgusting.  I am embarrassed that I was a smoker.  Smart girl.  Stupid choice.  
I quit cigs in Nov 2005.  I smoked for 16 years.  
I am a daily pot smoker.  I vaporize most nights.  
I do not plan to knock out that habit as I don't see it as detrimental to my lifestyle   It compliments it.


----------



## Mehm

Yesterday was really windy but I at least wanted to get a paddle in.  One of the spots that I go to is pretty cool.  You park at this huge rock, swim across a channel (takes about 5 minutes), walk down a long beach and cross over a built up jetty (a big row/pile of rocks that sticks out into the ocean and breaks waves headed for the bay).

The jetty itself creates a nice channel/rip tide that sucks you out beyond the breakers.  Anyways, yesterday the channel was pulling really strongly, there was a south ground swell, a northwest wind swell, and lots of on shore wind.  End result, big crappy waves with no real breaking pattern.  Since I thoroughly traumatized myself the other day, I kind of chickened out and fought the channel for a while before making it out into the breakers and ridding them back to the beach.  One back, I took the channel back out for another ride.  ...I think I was braver when I started this sport :D

After that was a nice 3 mile hike with the gf and dogs.

This morning saw about 30 minutes of yoga.  namaste


----------



## double ewe

Binge Artist said:


> Really, I don't think most people do cardio to "increase their cardiovascular abilities"--I think they do it because they believe that it's an efficient way to burn fat.
> 
> I'll probably get flammed for saying this, but I think cardio is a waste of time for reducing body fat.



I absolutely agree. If your main goal is weight loss, you're going to waste a lot of time if you just stick to aerobic-level cardio exercise. If you add some HIIT or just plain old weight-lifting, you're going to do a lot more good things for your body AND increase the effectiveness of the cardio you are doing.

There's an exercise class at the gym I (and my gf) use that's basically just an hour of body-weight exercises (20 min legs, 20 min abs, 20 min arms) done w/ very little rest. She saw more fitness gains/weight loss after three weeks of adding it to her weekly routine (once a week) than she did over the entire three months she spent training aerobically for an 8k.


----------



## double ewe

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I am a daily pot smoker.  I vaporize most nights.
> I do not plan to knock out that habit as I don't see it as detrimental to my lifestyle   It compliments it.



amen! i'm a daily vape user (before/after 90% of my evening workouts), and absolutely love the synergy w/ exercise. doesn't matter if it's weight training, mountain biking, two hour trail runs or grinding out repeats on the track, cannabinoids tend to ratchet up my enjoyment AND intensity.

frankly, the high from a big session right after my long run is probably the best feeling i have all week.


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

nothing, just opened a pill bottle  :'(


----------



## KStoner6tb

Binge Artist said:


> Really, I don't think most people do cardio to "increase their cardiovascular abilities"--I think they do it because they believe that it's an efficient way to burn fat.



Haha you know what I meant.  Burn calories, *get in shape*, however you want to label it... smoking definetely isn't going to make it any easier.  %)


----------



## double ewe

30 min fartlek warm-up
60 min hill-bounding circuit
20 min cool-down

and then two hours of dog walking afterwards.


----------



## AmorRoark

maybe 6 miles on my bike ::


----------



## Dtergent

Carrying heavy heavy shit around the garden all morning and wringing laundry out to dry. Heavy curtains


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A few miles on the bike and a 30-45 minute romp in the hay...after which I smoked a cigar while we watched the storm rage outside our window.


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> Haha you know what I meant.  Burn calories, *get in shape*, however you want to label it... smoking definetely isn't going to make it any easier.  %)



No, no.

I think the point of cardio (if you do it) SHOULD be to increase your cardiovascular abilities.

I think it's inefficient (compared to weights & diet) at burning fat.

Granted, cardio will make you "thin"...but since you're likely burning muscle too, you'll end up "skinnyfat".


----------



## spork

Not today, but last night:
30 minutes on treadmill
20 minutes on recumbent bike
3 reps of 10 arm crunch weight thingies lol
10 ab crunches


----------



## KStoner6tb

Binge Artist said:


> No, no.
> 
> Granted, cardio will make you "thin"...but since you're likely burning muscle too, you'll end up "skinnyfat".



Haha what is skinnyfat? Soft-thin with absolutely no muscle mass/tone?  As long as you keep your protein & calorie count up, that shouldn't be an issue.   If you're doing enough cardio to burn up muscle, there's definetely not going to be anything soft left.

Cardio in addition to mucho carlories and a solid weight routine will have you ripped and feeling great...not thin!


----------



## tanuki-sama

Warmup.
Abreviated gsr.
40 fast squat w/ Ball, 40 situps, 40 pushups. 4 sets back to back. No rest inbetween.
15 ball walkouts.
 Planks with 10 pushup plus.15 ball rollouts. 25 mountain climbers each leg. 20 sideups
each side. 2 sets b2b no rest in between. 
Hopefully 15 runners each leg.
Cooldown stretch.

--using balance ball^

5 mile hike.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min high intensity interval training class
That class whips my ass.  I love it!


----------



## euphoria

Today I just walked. Tomorrow I'm doing a long strenuous hike and im so pumped. i haven't gone hiking for months. it's pretty much my favorite way to get exercise.


----------



## aanallein

cable curl / pushdown superset 80 90 100 110 120 130 140 150
1 arm cable curl / pushdown superset 40 45 50 55 60 65 70 75
barbell front raise / military press / upright row / bent row / curl superset 20 25 30 35 40 45 50 55

max rest time between sets: 40 seconds


----------



## double ewe

20 min warm-up
10 x 120m sprints
10 min cool-down

legs were wrecked from the last two days, but once i got moving it came pretty easily. i've always loved a big grassy field for speed work.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Binge Artist said:


> Really, I don't think most people do cardio to "increase their cardiovascular abilities"--I think they do it because they believe that it's an efficient way to burn fat.
> 
> I'll probably get flammed for saying this, but I think cardio is a waste of time for reducing body fat.  Even if people burn 500 calories a day on an elliptical, big deal.  Why don't they just eat 500 fewer calories a day?  Also, I believe that cardio taxes your energy reserves so that you lack the strength to do the exercises that actually build/maintain muscle during a cutting cycle, with the end result that cardio leads to muscle loss as well as fat loss.  And even though we all want to be lean, nobody wants to be "skinnyfat", right?
> 
> But I could be wrong



I was one of those people who thought for the longest time that cardio was the key to burning fat! I only recently learned that is not necessarily true.

Sorry if this is off-topic, but here is my delimma:

I am currently both trying to lose a bit of fat as well as improve my overall health. Is it honestly a waste of time\energy to do cardio? I was thinking of maybe trying to incorporate cardio with strength training, like maybe doing the stairmaster or walking\jogging uphill to both burn calories and tone\build muscle in my legs. Good idea, or not??

I love running. I really like cardio much more than strength training. I HATE pushups and crunches  I don't care to be super-toned, however I would like _some_ definition. Don't want to be "skinny fat" lol.

I do smoke however... ahh, that's a whole different issue though. I'll eventually re-visit that battle, but at the time I'm focused on cutting out my 3 year habit of McDonalds and ice cream. Taking it one day at a time 

Thanks for any tips


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> Haha what is skinnyfat? Soft-thin with absolutely no muscle mass/tone?  As long as you keep your protein & calorie count up, that shouldn't be an issue.   If you're doing enough cardio to burn up muscle, there's definetely not going to be anything soft left.
> 
> Cardio in addition to mucho carlories and a solid weight routine will have you ripped and feeling great...not thin!



I agree that cardio will make you FEEL better.

But look at what happens to stocky guys who go to boot camp.  At 19, when I went in I was about 175 lbs, probably about 13% bf with a 255 lb bench and a 
305 lb squat.  With the excessive cardio done in boot camp, I came out about 135 lbs, maybe 10% bf (a full six pack, but nothing special), and I could barely bench or squat 135.

I'll admit, malnutrition may have been part of the problem.  Even though they say recruits get about 5,000 cal/day, I don't believe it--I was starving the whole time.


----------



## Binge Artist

ThaiDie4 said:


> I was one of those people who thought for the longest time that cardio was the key to burning fat! I only recently learned that is not necessarily true.
> 
> Sorry if this is off-topic, but here is my delimma:
> 
> I am currently both trying to lose a bit of fat as well as improve my overall health. Is it honestly a waste of time\energy to do cardio?



No, it's not a waste of time.  Cardio will indeed improve your health and make you feel great.

However, if your primary goal is to look good naked, then I do not believe cardio is the way to go.  For this, I think you should lift weights, and go on a calorie restricted diet that is still high in protein, called a "cutting diet" in bodybuilding.  I prefer a protein/carb/fat ratio of about 50:30:20, but YMMV.  If you are new to lifting weights, or have been on a long lay-off, it is likely that you will actually build muscle while burning fat.  But even if you're not, the end result will be that you will look leaner and more muscular, as your muscle to fat ratio increases.  

If you just did straight cardio, you'd be thinner, and you'd feel great, but alas, you still may not have that "beach body."


----------



## The Real Fatman

warmup 3 sets of pullups to failure
dumbell rows 3 sets of 10 at 65LB
rowing machine 3 sets of 12 at 125LB
standing dumbell curls 3 sets 2x10 at 45LB


----------



## KStoner6tb

Binge Artist said:


> I agree that cardio will make you FEEL better.
> 
> But look at what happens to stocky guys who go to boot camp.  At 19, when I went in I was about 175 lbs, probably about 13% bf with a 255 lb bench and a
> 305 lb squat.  With the excessive cardio done in boot camp, I came out about 135 lbs, maybe 10% bf (a full six pack, but nothing special), and I could barely bench or squat 135.
> 
> I'll admit, malnutrition may have been part of the problem.  Even though they say recruits get about 5,000 cal/day, I don't believe it--I was starving the whole time.



Most stocky, husky, FAT kids who went to boot camp really had no muscle mass to speak of, so I can see what you're getting at.  They lost the fat, and just looked thin because they had no muscle to begin with.  You say you couldn't bench or squat much, but how many pushups and pullups could you bust out? 

My brother graduated Marine boot camp a year ago, and he can easily do 30 wide-grip pullups; which is way more than I could muster.  Yah he said he was starving the entire time as well.  The service wants you to have real-world strength.  strength to body weight type stuff.  I doubt yall were getting 5000 calories; highly doubt that.

Check out the photo thread Binger, see if I qualify as "skinny-fat"  I usually run an avg of 4-5 miles/day plus intense boxing training daily with weights still in the picture, but on the back burner.  I however keep my calorie and protein count up, eating 6-7 meals a day, along with putting down the bottle and I'm very impressed with the progress I've made.  

Not trying to be an arrogant SOB, just going to show that cardio+lots of food= great results IMHO.:D


----------



## Binge Artist

^lol.  Definitely not skinny fat.

But as far as I can tell, your physique was more of a "side effect" of your training than the main goal.  And remember, in this day and age, people want FAST results--and I still believe the bodybuilding method is a more rapid way to a great body than fitness training, which still obviously works, based on your pics.

From the fitness perspective, being 200 lbs at 10% bf doesn't mean jack shit if you can't run a block without gasping for air--a likely result of strict bodybuilding training.  However, the physique results are quicker.  

So, I guess it boils down to preference.


----------



## tanuki-sama

ThaiDie4 said:


> any tips


would 2 cents work?

cardio is very important for overall health and getting toned. losing weight is a matter of buring more calories than you consume. imho you can get a more wickid body from cardio based workouts. i dont lift weights. i gain strength from yoga, kettle bells. mountain climbing and mma.
find some thing you like that is fun and gets your heart rate up. dont drag your ass to the gym if yo hate it. you will hit walls fast and wont have the motivation to power through them. cut back on bad food and smoking(should stop smoking but i enjoy the odd stogey so i should talk). you will have more energy and motivation to accomplish your goals.
best of luck.


----------



## Mehm

Remember that the heart is a muscle which needs to be exercised.  Cardio, yoga, and lifting can all accomplish this.  However, cardio is short for cardiovascular so you make the call.

Also, stretching invigorates the organs and the nervous system as well as speeding recovery time.  

More surfing for me.  Strange and choppy.  A weak wind swell combined with a distant ground swell for occasional 4-5 footers.  Stood up once, good times :D


----------



## Mmurf666

BTW when i said "Smoke Break" in the middle of my workout earlier, i meant to smoke pot. Pot helps relax the "burn" and zone me out to work out more. :D


----------



## ThaiDie4

Binge Artist said:


> No, it's not a waste of time.  Cardio will indeed improve your health and make you feel great.
> 
> However, if your primary goal is to look good naked, then I do not believe cardio is the way to go.  For this, I think you should lift weights, and go on a calorie restricted diet that is still high in protein, called a "cutting diet" in bodybuilding.  I prefer a protein/carb/fat ratio of about 50:30:20, but YMMV.  If you are new to lifting weights, or have been on a long lay-off, it is likely that you will actually build muscle while burning fat.  But even if you're not, the end result will be that you will look leaner and more muscular, as your muscle to fat ratio increases.
> 
> If you just did straight cardio, you'd be thinner, and you'd feel great, but alas, you still may not have that "beach body."



Thanks for the advice! (and everyone else too)

Yeah, based on what you are saying I will probably still do cardio, but maybe not as much as I had orignially planned.

Sounds like lifting is definently the way to go! Last question: anyone know of any sites that have good instuctions on what exercizes to do\how much to lift for a beginner? I'm trying to do arms, abs, back, hips, thighs, etc. (pretty much everything).

The last time I lifted was probably my junior year of high school when I played varsity soccer. I am a weakling. I literally cannot do more than 3 pushups in the proper form.


----------



## relaxwv

2 mile run

biceps, back

followed by a 20 mile bike ride.... i am wore out


----------



## double ewe

20 min warm-up
40 min hill-bounding
(big-ass storm sends me inside)
20 min body-weight leg exercises 
20 min stretching


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

going to fitness studio for 930a for my usual Saturday morning start:
45 min spin
55 min sculpting class (weights, plenty of core work, squats)


----------



## Tomer

Perpetual, high five for the morning risers.  I'm headed to the gym soon, as well.  Play a few hours of basketball.  Should be good.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah I have been up since 7a.  Not by choice.  Damn my internal clock and pets!


----------



## Mehm

> Sounds like lifting is definently the way to go!



Why not yoga?


----------



## sunyata

^ because progressive overload has been the tried and true method for muscular hypertrophy.

I agree with you though that yogasana is important and should be included in one's daily life. But if bigger muscles are what you want then overfeeding yourself combined with overloading (progressively) your muscles is your ticket.


----------



## sunyata

Mehm said:


> More surfing for me.  Strange and choppy.  A weak wind swell combined with a distant ground swell for occasional 4-5 footers.  Stood up once, good times :D


awesome man! I just got back from a week of good swell out at the outer banks. I stood up my first real wave (not just shore break). It was fucking awesome and a real blast. I loved it. Too bad I won't be living anywhere near an ocean for quite some time. Lifting and biking for me I suppose (which is quite nice too!). :D

life is so awesome we get to do all these fun things :D


----------



## ThaiDie4

Mehm said:


> Why not yoga?



I did yoga once a week as part of my training for cross-country (back in high school).. I enjoyed it, although it was pretty basic stuff. But I'm so klutzy  I always had to lean on the walk when holding up one leg or something.. a bit embarrassing.

Worth giving a try though. I'm definently trying to get the lean toned look vs. bulky.

Thanks


----------



## sunyata

Floor presses 2x14
DB rows (each side) 1x25
Snatch 1x14

high volume stuff waiting til my rack comes in and I can start squatting again.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

leg-turnover workout

today: 

hill-bounding workout

only another 7-10 days of this before i get to start my track workouts. really lookin' forward to a change.


----------



## sunyata

dude I used to love doing intervals on a track. So much fun to do fast quarters and such. Have fun!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

30 minute dance workout.

I'm only going to be doing yoga these next two weeks though, because I'm doing a green juice/raw cleanse and cardio makes me too damn hungry.


----------



## Mehm

> because progressive overload has been the tried and true method for muscular hypertrophy.



yeah, I recommended yoga because as she said, she is going for a lean/toned look 

and why no more ocean?  life does tend to blow us around I guess...



> life is so awesome we get to do all these fun things



and how :D


----------



## Binge Artist

ThaiDie4 said:


> Worth giving a try though. I'm definently trying to get the lean toned look vs. bulky.



I believe the "toned" look of which you speak, is simply a low fat to muscle ratio.

Lifting weights will not make you bulky, especially if you're a girl, and ESPECIALLY if you're on a calorie restriction.

If you go on a high protein, low calorie diet and lift weights, then, as a person new to weights, you will probably build SOME muscle (but you definitely won't look like Kira Neuman or Chyna), and you will certainly loose LOTS of fat.  Sounds like a pretty good recipe for getting "toned" to me


----------



## sunyata

Mehm said:


> yeah, I recommended yoga because as she said, she is going for a lean/toned look
> 
> and why no more ocean?  life does tend to blow us around I guess...



Yeah I think yoga would be excellent for her too. Its more than just exercise though (I don't have to tell you that). Asana itself is even more than just exercise.

I'm back in the mountains. I loved the ocean time but you know, I'm a mountain boy at heart


----------



## double ewe

leg-turnover workout today (and lots of running around w/ the dog)

i'm definitely seeing some gains in terms of leg-speed and explosiveness after a couple weeks of the bounding/sprinting regiment. first time i've really put a lot of effort into pure speed in about 8 years, and it feels pretty good.


----------



## sunyata

hey double ewe, why do you train so hard? just a personal thing or are you on a team? do you run races (I assume you must training that hard).

just curious, sounds like some intense training.


----------



## KStoner6tb

sunyata said:


> hey double ewe, why do you train so hard? just a personal thing or are you on a team? do you run races (I assume you must training that hard).
> 
> just curious, sounds like some intense training.



I've noticed as well.  He trains for the go...not just for the show

I've commented on some of his hurl-inducing(in my case) sprinting etc.


----------



## double ewe

sunyata said:


> hey double ewe, why do you train so hard? just a personal thing or are you on a team? do you run races (I assume you must training that hard).
> 
> just curious, sounds like some intense training.



a lot of it is just how i am when it comes to exercise. i've always just really liked testing my boundaries in terms of endurance, and i've got a natural gift (biologically, i claim no credit for my self) for distance running. i was pretty good in high school, but i ended up ignoring a stress fracture in my foot that ended up turning into five (3 in left, 2 in right), and i didn't get a chance at a college career.

so anyways, i pursued some other interests in college, but came back to running afterwards. i'm just training on my own now, and i've been doing local races while i try and get back into the competitive side of things. so far it's only been road and trail races 5-10k (i've won about half of them, with top 5 finishes in the rest), but my real interest is in the 800m and the mile, and they don't race those until summer.

i don't have specific goals, but i know that a runner doesn't really max out their performance until 35-40 (I'm 25), and i just want to see how good i can be. 

plus i'm kind of insane about exercise, and running is a good outlet for that.


----------



## Dandiwer

Started out with some streches
Leg curls (3 set's, max reps)
Leg press (3 set's, max reps)
Barbell Squats (3 set's, max reps)
Lunges (3 set's, max reps)
Then just swam some laps in the pool


----------



## FunkyDrummer75

35 mn cardio, free weights and machine chest, free weights machinces tricepts (just two exercises each, easing my way back into it). Stretching, shot hoops.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Thank you Mehm, Sunyata and Binge Artist for the advice!

I finally bit the bullet and worked out today (no yoga yet though, need to either join a gym or rent a DVD lol)

35 minute fast paced walking on incline (treadmill)
3 sets of 15 pushups (unfortunently the wimpy ones where you're on your knees)
3 sets of 45 second pyramids


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yesterday after work
45 min spin
55 min Pilates

ThaiDie, check out pilates for a long and lean result. As said previously, you also need to have a higher muscle to fat ratio to achieve that look.


----------



## euphoria

I am back in the gym!! wooot!!

Today: 
30 min cardio (elliptical)
40 min walking
squats, lunges, crunches, and shoulder press

ive been gone so long it is hard to work out now..... gotta get back in the grind 

I'd love to do some pilates too... don't really have the extra cash to take classes right now. Maybe I'll check out a dvd or something?


----------



## sunyata

1x14x12x10 OH Press
1x10x10x10 Pullups

burnout sets with about 5 breaths in between each go.

3x5 (negatives) curls - holy fuck these torch my biceps. Load up the bar with about 30-40 pounds more than you can curl for 2-3 reps. Then huck it up on the concentric (sorta like a reverse grip hang clean). Then lower SLOWLY and try to put the brakes on while you lower. Take 5 seconds each lower. Your bi's will die!


----------



## Mehm

pumping some iron seems like fun, I wish gym memberships weren't so expensive.

there were some nice 1-3 foot beginner waves at da beach.  good easy stuff is needed in between the terrifying


----------



## double ewe

2 hr long run.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Good for you firefighter!
Do check out your local library's DVD's.

Mehm, my gym membership is $11/month.  I keep it for the times I lift with my husband. 
My fitness studio membership is $84/month.  That is expensive.  I prefer group classes to keep me motivated and challenged.  It works out to be 2-3 bucks per class.  I am worth it!

Bah, I am not going to class tonight.  I am not sure if it is allergies or a cold a brewing. I feel like crap


----------



## sunyata

alternatively you can buy a barbell with plates and do deadlift, front squat, OH press, cleans, row, curls.

Then you can lift in your garage or basement and kick shit around and curse and play death metal.


----------



## Mehm

huh, maybe I'll invest in some free weights or a bench/bar.  otherwise the only gym in my town charges 45 a month with $100 startup cost.  i probably wouldn't use it enough to justify..


----------



## Dtergent

Morning manual labor has me the strongest I've been ever!

I've been doing chores around the house and the garden early morning everyday so it doesn't interfere with my business and other matters, and that's been really paying off physically and gastronomically. I now eat almost everything (about 90% ) from the garden. 

What I ordinarily would work some hours a day for (in terms of buying organic produce) at an office I get working about 1 hour in the garden. While our washing machine (which uses 100% herbal laundry soap) isn't somehow hooked up to the main food area, I have to haul the water, and water the stuff manually. I'm still figuring out how all the wasted water can be hooked up (it's pretty far) and still installing rainwater bla blas. 

I know, it's some work being made there, but I went a round of boxing and stickfighting yesterday, and my pows are much stronger! With a more varied set of chores now (doing my own laundry since our labandera went back to the province!) I'm doing more than the usual lifting and digging-- like wringing laundry and hanging heavy stuff up. It also involves a lot of bending and stretching. All this for about an hour to an hour and a half everyday, the time I would have spent doing some exercise that doesn't get any jobs done.

I'm loving it so much.


----------



## FunkyDrummer75

jogged 2.5 miles.


----------



## sunyata

Mehm said:


> huh, maybe I'll invest in some free weights or a bench/bar.  otherwise the only gym in my town charges 45 a month with $100 startup cost.  i probably wouldn't use it enough to justify..



ouch yeah that sucks man. For that money you can just about have a beginner 45lb oly bar with 255 pounds of weight. Thats enough for a 300lb deadlift (will take a few weeks to months to build up to probably depending on how strong you are now).

if you want any advice about what kind to buy or whatever feel free to PM me (or facebook me haha! :D).

I really do love working out at home. No travel time and you can really focus on your work. You can make it like a meditation time.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mehm, you could ask them to waive the $100 intro fee.  It was a $95 start up fee for mine without a time committment.  I asked them if they would waive it if I signed an agreement that I would stay for a year and they did!  Every second month my gym has a special where they waive that fee anyway.  You just have to read the fine print on their advertising.

I prefer to leave my house to work out.  I am less likely to push myself if no one is watching.  My husband would prefer to have a home gym.


----------



## Blondie

not  
sexytime


----------



## double ewe

sunyata said:


> I really do love working out at home. No travel time and you can really focus on your work. You can make it like a meditation time.





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I prefer to leave my house to work out.  I am less likely to push myself if no one is watching.



i kind of agree with both of ya'll. i love a big workout at the gym or the track, because i get a lot of motivation out of other people watching, but it's also really convenient to just head out my front door or do body-weight exercises in my living room.

i'd like to have a treadmill, but the weather here isn't _that_ bad, and i'd need to spend a lot of money to get one that would really suit my training.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

30 min brisk walk with dog in the heat
55 min sculpting class
45 min spin
all performed with a intermittent headache
I didn't go to work today.


----------



## Divinity

i do a jog
then swim for forty five mins 
also a mile at least once a week


----------



## double ewe

60 min leg-turnover . . moved up to 150m intervals
lots of running around with the dog too.

i'm really happy with the way my legs handled yesterday's run. had a lot more quickness today than i would have expected.


----------



## sunyata

deadlifts


----------



## sunyata

sunyata said:


> deadlifts



yeah long summer days with no job + high natty test = two-a-days baby! 

Just went and did:
reverse woodchoppers 3x15 (fuckin whew!)
OH press 3x8
Pullups 3x8xBW
Curls (negatives) 3x5

yeah baby! lets hear it for natural testosterone!


----------



## Binge Artist

sunyata said:


> yeah baby! lets hear it for natural testosterone!



Makes me wonder if watching porn prior to working out would be beneficial.


----------



## sunyata

^ lmao

I have to admit though I've tugged it a few minutes and then gone and ripped shit up lifting. Almost always PR when I have all that crazy sexual energy needing release (lol). Don't splooge though with your tug or you'll lose the grr.


----------



## pierceit

I lift light weights mon, wed, fri, ....run or cycle tues and thurs.  I work on the weekends so thats like weight lifting for me, lots of heavy moving boxes need moving.


----------



## pierceit

double ewe said:


> 2 hr long run.



yea... nothing like along run...I ran cross country in school and I need to start doing this again. I do a couple miles a week, but I do need to start doing longer runs...Thanks for reminding me.


Regards,
pierceit


----------



## KStoner6tb

sunyata said:


> yeah baby! lets hear it for natural testosterone!



Natural huh??  Naturally synethtic?  Kinda like *probably actually* my man?

How long have you been off the gear?  You feeling good?


----------



## sunyata

KStoner6tb said:


> Natural huh??  Naturally synethtic?  Kinda like *probably actually* my man?
> 
> How long have you been off the gear?  You feeling good?



about 40 days I am recovered bro my sex drive is raging and my gains are coming back again from their 4 week hiatus during PCT :D

I also feel like the 'good old Andy' again emotionally and balance-wise.


----------



## KStoner6tb

sunyata said:


> about 40 days I am recovered bro my sex drive is raging and my gains are coming back again from their 4 week hiatus during PCT :D
> 
> I also feel like the 'good old Andy' again emotionally and balance-wise.



That's good to hear man, honestly.  I'm not exagerrating when I say I didn't  feel 100% right up until about 6 months post cycle.  That was with a solid PCT as well.

*Shit, guess I should add this was around the time I started getting into prescription painkillers pretty regular, so this may have had something to do with me losing a lot of the gains and just not recovering like I should have.  Dumbass I know


----------



## double ewe

30 min fartlek warm-up
70 min hill-bounding circuit (with longer hills and more sprints at the bottom than before)
60 min walking/running the dog w/ the gf


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min HIIT class (yesterday)


----------



## sunyata

2 hour hike with father


----------



## double ewe

2 mi warm-up
10 x 150m sprints
16 x 50m stride drills
60 min spinning class

not bad. got in a lot of good fast-twitch stuff but still made it a good solid aerobic workout as well.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

^^^Geez, just reading this made me feel unfit! Just an hour of walking did it for me, did it slowly though and enjoyed the scenery! Beautiful!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am taking the weekend off!
Only because my gym is closed Fri-Monday.


----------



## sunyata

25 minutes light spinning 

off day for me too PI...feels good man


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

really good


----------



## Winding Vines

Last night, cycled for 4 miles, and danced for 4 hours at Shpongle. .. Today, Rode my bike 2 miles and walked around a festival for 5 hours. Before bed 4 pull ups, upper body strength training with lowered bar, sets of various transversus abdominis low impact arches and muscle activation.

My Thyroid is going nuts!


----------



## sunyata

OH press
woodchoppers
deadlifts
pullups


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

lazy 6 mi fartlek run

today:

800m warm-up
10 x 100m sprints
800m cool-down


----------



## Mehm

Paddled around for an hour, weak sauce swell


----------



## Spasticone

I do 45 minutes power walking for cardio 7 days a week and add weights everyother day alternating upper and lower body.


----------



## Winding Vines

Today ...Today...Today.
Rode my bike around town all day.  A grand sum of 8.5 miles. Dodging the traffic and pedestrians.


----------



## sunyata

^ sweet about the bike commute! I'm gonna start doing that when I move in august. Its 3 miles each way to my university (where I teach). Should be good to do 4 times a week. I hope that can be my cardio and I won't have to do anymore to feel fit(ish)!!!


----------



## sunyata

Floor press
DB Row
Calf Raises

I'm liking this two day on-one off thing. I feel beat up on day two but after the rest I'm good to go.

vertical day one, horizontal day two. Vertical is my priority (I want a 190 OH press).


----------



## double ewe

15 min warm-up
45 min hill-bounding
15 min cool-down

legs were kinda weary, but understandably so. had to work out first thing this morning, and i'm no good early with no caffeine.


----------



## Binge Artist

sunyata said:


> ^ lmao
> 
> I have to admit though I've tugged it a few minutes and then gone and ripped shit up lifting. Almost always PR when I have all that crazy sexual energy needing release (lol). Don't splooge though with your tug or you'll lose the grr.



Yeah...so I tried the whole "watch some porn, then go lift" thing.  And honestly, it just didn't work out for me too well.

All I could think, is why the f&#k am I hanging out in this nasty, humid room with a heavy ass bar across my neck when I could be at home watching Johnni Black get TP'ed by two large black men and a midget?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

4 days off!  My gym was closed LOL!

I slept.  I ate good and not so good for me food.  I drank too many beer.  I smoked a lot of weed.  Back to what I crave.  4 days is my max without physical activity before I start feeling mental and emotional effects from the lack of exercise.  Cleaning the house, running errands, walking the dog do not count for me as a work out.  Unless I have been to the gym for that last 3 days straight (variable class routine).

Tonight: 60min class that had kickboxing intervals plus strength, balance and agility circuit training stations.  

I felt much better after that class that I did going to it.  Exercise makes me feel so much better.  Period.
/end ramble


----------



## sunyata

Binge Artist said:


> Yeah...so I tried the whole "watch some porn, then go lift" thing.  And honestly, it just didn't work out for me too well.
> 
> All I could think, is why the f&#k am I hanging out in this nasty, humid room with a heavy ass bar across my neck when I could be at home watching Johnni Black get TP'ed by two large black men and a midget?



LMAO!!!!!!! this made me laugh hard :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin


----------



## sunyata

Woodchoppers
DB OH Press
Weighted Pullups

feelin' swole


----------



## double ewe

good day today.

the local track club does meets during the summer, and it was my first time racing on a track in 8 years. lot of fun getting the spikes back on and running _fast._

2 mi warm-up
1600m race (won in 4:41; very solid time for my first race of the season)
400m race (won in 57; not horrible given the 10 minutes between the 400 and the mile)
6 mi run afterwards . . legs felt great


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

60 min easy fartlek run

today:

1 mi warm-up
10 x 400 @ goal mile pace (67-70) w/ 60 sec jogging recovery
2 x 200 "sprint" w/ whatever i had left (ab. 30 sec for both)
1 mi cool-down

calves are still sore from racing in spikes, but they'll get over it. otherwise i feel fit but definitely spent.


----------



## sunyata

20 mins cardio and some rotator cuff prehab

I'm beginning to enjoy cardio again 

hey double-ewe out of curiosity how many calories do you consume every day?


----------



## euphoria

fast paced hike for about an hour and a half... my fave workout


----------



## SteeleyJ

Lifted/ layed brick pavers at work


----------



## double ewe

sunyata said:


> hey double-ewe out of curiosity how many calories do you consume every day?



it's really something i should be more consistent about, but i'd say it's somewhere between 3500 and 4500. i mostly eat bread, pasta and meat, with fruits and vegetables whenever i feel like i need them. also a healthy amount of beer in there.

today's workout:

20 min warm-up
6 x 100m up-hill sprints
10 min jog
8 x 100m speed drills
20 min cool-down/stretching

also lawn-mowing and lots of playing w/ the dog.


----------



## sunyata

whats your BW? Thats a lot but then again I guess you are doing a lot. Are you gaining now from your anaerobic work or just maintaining?

I only eat a shade over 3.5k. But 400g protein on a good day.


----------



## double ewe

sunyata said:


> whats your BW? Thats a lot but then again I guess you are doing a lot. Are you gaining now from your anaerobic work or just maintaining?



i'm 6'2" and my "running weight" tends to stay between 165 and 170 (although it's been as high as 190 when i was lifting and not running). it really doesn't fluctuate between training phases too much, although i'm a little less gaunt than i was towards the end of my aerobic build-up. 

today's workout:

2 mi warm-up
pyramid workout on the track: 2 x [200, 300, 400, 500, 400, 300, 200] (w/ recovery jog of the same length as the interval)
tried to keep the 2's and 3's @ 4:20/mi and the 4's and 5's at 4:40/mi
1 mi cool-down

pretty heavy drinking day yesterday, but started feeling good by the second half of my workout. basically got in 5k worth of running at/below goal mile pace.


----------



## Binge Artist

sunyata said:


> I only eat a shade over 3.5k.QUOTE]
> 
> Speaking of 3.5K, I've been dieting on 2K/day, and have been losing roughly 3 lbs per week.  Does this mean my maintanance would be around 3.5k?
> 
> The way I figured this was a 500cal/day deficit will lose a pound in a week.  So if I'm loosing 3lbs/week, then I have a 1500cal/day deficit, which means my maintanance would be about 3.5K.
> 
> Or am I goofing up, because I'm basing this on TOTAL weight loss, which includes a lot of water and some muscle in addition to fat?


----------



## sunyata

You're cutting way too fast. I don't think you can crunch the numbers like that since whats happening right now to your body is that your metabolism is crashing. Also likely your endocrine system (your nuts) are probably being inhibited by the lack of calories which is further reducing your body's ability to partition food to musculature. My guess at least.

I'd shoot for 1 pound of weight loss a week.


----------



## double ewe

2 hr long run.

85 degrees and sunny.

brutal.


----------



## sunyata

floor pressing and DB Rowing and some aerobic work on stationary bike.

Gonna up my cardio soon to 45 minutes steady state.


----------



## Binge Artist

sunyata said:


> You're cutting way too fast. I don't think you can crunch the numbers like that since whats happening right now to your body is that your metabolism is crashing. Also likely your endocrine system (your nuts) are probably being inhibited by the lack of calories which is further reducing your body's ability to partition food to musculature. My guess at least.



Part of what makes this so complicated is that I've only been on the diet for about 3 weeks.  When I started I was 225.  After I week, I was 217, and I'm guessing most of this was water loss, not having as much food in my stomach, etc.  Second week I was 215, and by the end of the third week, I was 213.4.

So, really, I have no idea if my metabolism "crashed", or if the first week was mostly water, and that I'm "stabilizing" at about 1-2 lbs/week on this diet, or what.

Maybe the best option would be to throw in another 2-300 cals/day, and do an extra 100 cals or so more per week of cardio?

BTW: my 2000 cal diet right now is roughly 230 g protein, 170 g carbs, and 40 g fat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min Spinning
45 min Pilates
I am leaving in 5 minutes 
I was away for a few days and so f'ing excited to exercise!

My husband is right.  I should cancel my other gym membership.  I rarely work out with him anymore.


----------



## sunyata

Binge Artist said:


> Part of what makes this so complicated is that I've only been on the diet for about 3 weeks.  When I started I was 225.  After I week, I was 217, and I'm guessing most of this was water loss, not having as much food in my stomach, etc.  Second week I was 215, and by the end of the third week, I was 213.4.
> 
> So, really, I have no idea if my metabolism "crashed", or if the first week was mostly water, and that I'm "stabilizing" at about 1-2 lbs/week on this diet, or what.
> 
> Maybe the best option would be to throw in another 2-300 cals/day, and do an extra 100 cals or so more per week of cardio?
> 
> BTW: my 2000 cal diet right now is roughly 230 g protein, 170 g carbs, and 40 g fat.



I wouldn't add any more cardio but I would add 200 or so more calories every day (or I'd eat like a few more eggs or 3-4 ounces more meat a day in other words).


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Hilly bike riding and a 5 mile run

I just want to say that this thread has been a great inspiration to me, everytime I'm running and I get a stitch in my side or my legs start burning and I think about giving up, I just imagine all the BL'ers out there bustin' ass and pouring sweat, and it motivates me to just keep keepin' on. Hugs


----------



## double ewe

spacefacethebassace said:


> I just want to say that this thread has been a great inspiration to me, everytime I'm running and I get a stitch in my side or my legs start burning and I think about giving up, I just imagine all the BL'ers out there bustin' ass and pouring sweat, and it motivates me to just keep keepin' on. Hugs



oh i've been so happy since stumbling on this thread. it helps keep me honest on my mileage, and i'm also really grateful to have other folks as interested in fitness to talk to. none of my friends are runners, i train on my own, and it's not like my girlfriend really cares what kind of pace i ran for my set of 400's. i've certainly talked with folks at running forums as well, but there's something i really like about the diversity around here.

also, on an un-related note:

i was so dehydrated after my run today that i've had at least a gallon of fluids over the last 5 hours, and haven't had to pee yet. came home about 8 pounds lighter than i left. first big one of the summer is always pretty bad, but i know i'll be comfortable at 95-100 soon enough. there's something the crazy part of me really likes about running in high heat . .


----------



## sunyata

hey doubleEwe, are there running websites that you can keep a journal on and others can comment? I know with lifting forums most of them have sections for member journals. You can post your workouts/thoughts and get feedback. Really helpful sometimes...sounds like you might benefit from that (if they are out there for runners which I would guess they are).


----------



## sunyata

I wish I could give you more feedback, since I am interested in your training. I just don't have the background in training aerobically the level you do. I ran cross country all through HS, but just did what coach told me to do (in regards to intervals, etc).


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Well, I'd say at least two people here care about your running paces doubleewe, that shit is badass, keep up the good work!


----------



## L2R

pec deck: 60kgs x 10 x 3
lat machine thingy: 60kgs x 10 x 3
tri pull down thingy: 40kgs x 10 x 3

<10 mins.


----------



## Binge Artist

sunyata said:


> I wouldn't add any more cardio but I would add 200 or so more calories every day (or I'd eat like a few more eggs or 3-4 ounces more meat a day in other words).




Damnit, dude.

How am I supposed to follow your posts if you keep getting banned every other week?

I guess I'll just keep my eyes peeled for a Bhuddist screen name with posts about weighted chin ups.

Edit:  Just in case there is a pool for guessing your next screen name, I've got my $.02 on "DHARANA"


----------



## kroozer_*

lets see what i did this morning...
Push-ups w/45lb plate  resting on my back (5sets 25reps each set)
over hand and underhand chins, (4sets, 25 reps, 20reps 15, and 15.)


----------



## Binge Artist

Binge Artist said:


> Edit:  Just in case there is a pool for guessing your next screen name, I've got my $.02 on "DHARANA"



Whoops!

A quick search just revealed to me that DHARANA already got BANNED!!

So, I'll change my vote to Ashtanga.


----------



## aanallein

why does gaian planes keep getting banned?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min Yoga class


----------



## double ewe

thanks for the support ya'll. i do get some training/injury advice from more running-specific sources, but it's sorta more interesting to me to hear about things other people are doing that i'm not (serious lifting, yoga, etc.). 

yesterday: 

45 min fartlek run. still hurting from 19 in the heat on monday.

today (on the treadmill, so times are a little fast):

800m warm-up
3 x 1 mile @ 4:48, 4:39, 4:32 w/ 1 mile recovery jog in between
2 mi cool-down

it's still not an easy workout, but i definitely felt strong throughout. probably could have gone one more, or pushed all of them a little faster, but it wouldn't have been a good idea training-wise.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class
45 min Pilates class


----------



## Ressur

2 hours full court bball.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

15 min warm-up/stride drills
20 min bw exercises for legs/core
10 min jog
8 x 100m sprint drills
10 min cool-down

sprinting on indoor tracks is always a lot of fun. so is scaring joggers.

today (treadmill):

1 mi warm-up
6 mi interval session (.2-.8 mi intervals, w/ jog of the same length as recovery)
pace stayed around 4:30-4:25 for most
800m cool-down


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thursday night:
55 min HIIT class
45 Restorative Yoga

Saturday morning:
45 min spin
55 min sculpt (weight training class with tons of core work)

Sunday:
60 min Spinning class


----------



## Binge Artist

^ ...why, o why, do sculpting class instructors devote so much time to core?

Building bigger abs, all other things remaining equal, will simply makes ones waist bigger, correct?

And why do they call the class sculpting?  The word "sculpting" implies "chipping away".  But weight training does just the opposite--you're adding muscle.  Diet is what technically does the sculpting.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think they call it _sculpting_ so it doesn't scare the girls.  Oh I don't want to get bulky with muscle some may think.  Bullshit, gimme the bulk so I burn more calories.  We are doing super sets, compound muscle exercises, deadlifts, skull crushers....the same stuff I would do with my husband at his gym.

My waistline is smaller and I have more of an hour glass shape with all the core work I do.  Plus my back thanks me for all the time I devote to core.

Oh the place I go to is called CORE STUDIO


----------



## Binge Artist

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I think they call it _sculpting_ so it doesn't scare the girls.  Oh I don't want to get bulky with muscle some may think.  Bullshit, gimme the bulk so I burn more calories.



Lol.  It always cracks me up how, on the "Exercise Channel" for example, they always talk about "toning", "sculpting", "tightening", and so on.

And what happens is, they create these "weight lifting/cardio hybrids"...which basically equates to both types of exercises done more or less "half-assed".  I say, they should put their whole ass into a weight training show, and then once the aforementioned ass has recovered, put it into a cardio show.

Another thing that baffels me is the vast array of "ab machines" out on the market.  This perpetuates what I believe is a "myth" about abs.  People think if they do tons of ab exercises, that will somehow burn the fat around their stomach.  I mean, if a person did hundreds of sit ups without changing their diet, they would surely have great abs, but they would be hidden.  So, other than the general health benefits of having a muscular core, they would have nothing to "show" for their efforts.  In fact, the extra muscle mass, assuming they didn't lose any fat, would actually make their waist bigger.


----------



## Binge Artist

Sorry to go on a double posting rant, but...

To some extent, I believe in telling white lies to get people to do what they need to do.  For example, I wouldn't have a problem with telling a little kid that eating spinach will make him big and strong like Popeye.

But when it comes to exercise for adults, why do they have to sugar coat everything with vague words like "toning"?  Instead of saying that certain exercises will magically "tone up" your abs, why don't they just tell it like it is?  Sit ups add big, scary, evil, manly, ugly muscle MASS.  *Boo hoo*.  But if you throw in diet and cardio, you will strip away the fat, leaving you with a well-shaped and defined mid-section, thereby giving you a more attractive physique.  *Yay*.


----------



## double ewe

was up in the mountains camping this weekend.

saturday:

6 miles . . relaxed pace, very hilly

sunday:

4 hours canoeing

(drove home)

20 min fartlek warm-up
12 x 200m @ 85-95% w/ 200m jog recovery
20 min cool-down

today:

15 min warm-up
15 min hill-bounding/striding
5 min jog
8 x 100m sprint drills
15 min cool-down


----------



## aanallein

did like 25 sets of pulldowns and 25 sets of rows. Was amazing.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
45 min pilates


----------



## Ressur

Hoooops for an hour, just got back, we lost .


----------



## jimmyblaze1

saturday went to the gym worked on my pecs and lats this time around...I usually keep to a strict regime though per week - 3 days of upper body workout a week (day 1 - arms and shoulders, day 2 - pecs, day 3 - lats & abs), then a day of legs once every 2 weeks...I cycle also...

Had a lazy past 3 days...so tomorrow Im gonna hit the gym..started doing yoga to start everyday off though - feels really good followed by breakfast and a cup of tea, energized!

Here's to a much healthier me!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min Yoga class
Tonight was WORK!
I am sore


----------



## Jesse Drake II

100 push ups
50 pull ups
40 dips

I'm just a skinny fucker, that can't gain big muscles. But that is my routine a few times a week, along with motocross practice.


----------



## RigaCrypto

6km jog

split jumps
push-up burpees
push-ups

Dumbbells:
bicep curls
lateral raises
front raises


----------



## Mehm

Jesse Drake II said:


> 100 push ups
> 50 pull ups
> 40 dips
> 
> I'm just a skinny fucker, that can't gain big muscles. But that is my routine a few times a week, along with motocross practice.



Its all about the calories man.


----------



## Mehm

I've been surfing every day..but maybe ya'll are getting tired of hearing about it


----------



## Ressur

yesterday, Hoops for 2 hours at noon,  1/2 cardio at gym and an hour of weights in the evening.


----------



## double ewe

race day today:

2 mi warm-up + strides/speed drills

400m race -- won in 53 . . room for improvement, but satisfied nonetheless given the lack of of competition

100m race -- ran 12.06 . . second in my heat, no idea about overall. pretty solid time for a guy who runs 60-70 mi/wk

2 mi cool-down


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Congrats man, that is fast as hell where I come from.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
45 min pilates WHILE holding a fart in.  THAT is hard CORE.


----------



## double ewe

thanks!

it's not my fastest time, but it's close enough to what i was running in high school to give me hope. i'm still a year or two away from the kind of aerobic fitness i'll need to really run how i want, but i'm sure as hell happy to know my body can still do the shit it did when i was 17.


----------



## davearch07

mowed 3 lawns
then worked for 8 hours..at jewel-osco


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Walked for one hour, ran around doing errunts, gardening for mum, more running around, worked and pheew, that's it!

^^^hello little bunny, I think we did similar things=no gym!


----------



## Mehm

We had some nice 5'+ summer sets coming through.  All told I did about 1.5 hours of paddling and duck diving.  Got crushed a few times and rode the breakers to boot.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min Cardio Kickboxing
RAWR!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## double ewe

thursday was crappy.

got in 1/3 of my workout on the track before the storm forced me inside. did the next 1/3 on the treadmill before my stomach got real pissed off about something. bleh. (3500m anaerobic intervals w/ 3500m rest in between)

friday was 2 hr long run. 80-85 degrees, but HUGE improvement over last week's long run in the heat. still very dehydrated afterwards, need to hydrate better and not drink so much coffee.

today was rest. earned it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spinning class....at 930a


----------



## double ewe

1 mi warm-up
5 x [200m + 300m + 400m] w/ same-distance recovery jog
1.5 mi cool-down

just grindin'


----------



## double ewe

800m warm-up
6 x 150m up-hill sprints
800m jog
8 x 100m sprint drills
800m cool-down


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

going to 45 min spin 45 pilates in 5 minutes
MONDAY routine


----------



## ThaiDie4

^ thats really hardcore. you take like 90 min worth of work out classes in a day?? geez.


----------



## KStoner6tb

ThaiDie4 said:


> ^ thats really hardcore. you take like 90 min worth of work out classes in a day?? geez.



You better ask somebody Thai, she is hardcore!  Much respect for your dedication PI.  I don't know if I've asked you this before, but how long have you been this serious about fitness?  I think I remember you saying you didn't really get into it until your late 20s, but I can't remember.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ThaiDie4 said:


> ^ thats really hardcore. you take like 90 min worth of work out classes in a day?? geez.



Heh, it doesn't FEEL hardcore.  I joined a gym with my husband in June 2006 (I was 33) and it went uphill from there.

I wake up at 6a looking forward to exercising after 8 of high paced quick decision making mixed with screaming kids hours of work.  It sounds odd to say but exercise is no longer a chore for me.  It is something I enjoy doing for myself.  I feel better all around.

90 min 4 days a week
75 min 1 day
60 min 1 day
FRIDAYS OFF!

Each week includes intense cardio, weight training, yoga, and pilates.  

This is the routine that I have been doing since Aug 2008.  The group classes keep me committed and motivated.  It is like having a personal trainer.  Without the true one on one.  However, I pay for a session about every 8-10 weeks.  Learn new things, mix things up and my body challenged.

I pay $84/month.  $95 for the 60 min personal training session.  I worth it %)


----------



## Dave

So I finally dragged my ass back into the gym for a session with my trainer. First time I've been in for around two weeks, and it was nearly a month off before that. He has me do this 'time under tension'-style workout, and it was surprisingly intense. I do the same exercises, but with a bit less weight and rather than count the reps I just go by time. 30 seconds on, 30 seconds rest; 5 sets per exercise.

I was supposed to do two full circuits, but the first one kicked my ass since I was so rusty. Embarrassing.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Way to get back in there Dave 

I did 30 minutes on the elliptical and a 5 minute cooldown.

Various lower body exercizes.

Does anyone know a good guide to basic strength training?? Like a website or something with instructions on how to do the exercizes? I feel so lost, I'm trying to tone up and I don't know what is best to do, or if I have proper form. I cannot afford a personal trainer at the moment until I get a job.


----------



## double ewe

got out onto the trails today. nice change of pace.

2 mi warm-up
6 mi interval workout (intervals 400m - 1600m, recovery jog of same distance after each one)
1 mi cool-down

feelin' good. we've been having kinda wet weather here lately, but the plus side is that it's brought the temperature down closer to Reasonable.


----------



## Fuzzehskittlez

mowed half of my lawn, walked up the stiars a few times


----------



## RedLeader

Went brutal on the legs tonight, despite having undercooked seafood in my belly 

Squat 15-10-5-10-15 pyramid
Leg Press 15-10-5-10-15 pyramid
Leg Extention* 12-12-10-10
Dumbell Lunges 15-15-12-12
Hamstring Curl* 12-12-10-10
Hip Adduction 10-10-10-10
Hip Abduction 10-10-10-10
Standing Calf Raise 15-15-12-12

*Cannot seem to get past plateaus on either of these, and it's driving me insane!


----------



## artaxerxes

12 mile hike on Mt. Tam. It was freaking amazing. I've been looking at places in Marin so that I can start every day with a hike. I can ignore pretentious, overbearing, new-age yuppies in order to have easy access to the forest. At least for a while.


----------



## Binge Artist

Redleader said:


> Went brutal on the legs tonight, despite having undercooked seafood in my belly
> 
> Squat 15-10-5-10-15 pyramid
> Leg Press 15-10-5-10-15 pyramid
> Leg Extention* 12-12-10-10
> Dumbell Lunges 15-15-12-12
> Hamstring Curl* 12-12-10-10
> Hip Adduction 10-10-10-10
> Hip Abduction 10-10-10-10
> Standing Calf Raise 15-15-12-12
> 
> *Cannot seem to get past plateaus on either of these, and it's driving me insane!



This looks like what I would call a "mass routine".  If so, then I wouldn't worry about plateaus until the mass gains stopped, at which point, I would switch to a "strength routine".


----------



## double ewe

am:

60 min body-weight exercises for legs/core
60 min walk w/ the dog

pm: 

3.5 mi warm-up
12 x 50m stride drills
800m jog
8 x 100m sprint drills
1 mi cool-down

good solid day.


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> This looks like what I would call a "mass routine".  If so, then I wouldn't worry about plateaus until the mass gains stopped, at which point, I would switch to a "strength routine".



Ya, I understand the rationality of that.  And you're right - my leg routine right now is mass-driven.  I think it's just that my upper-body workouts tend to me more about strength training (I got the chicken-leg curse), so I have a right to be upset about plateaus there.  And it's just an ego thing that carries over to leg day....Ces't la vie...


----------



## Binge Artist

Yep, I know what you mean about the "ego" thing.  Somehow, we instinctively feel that if the weight isn't going up, then we aren't improving.

One thing I've noticed about mass routines is that, after a while, you somehow feel weaker than you actually are.  I think it's because all of the volume just leaves you mentally and physically drained.

The way I cycle it is, about 6-8 weeks on mass (by the last 2-3 weeks I've upped the volume to the point that it's technically an endurance cycle too), then about 4 weeks on strength.


----------



## double ewe

90 min fartlek run to anaerobic exhaustion (hard intervals until oxygen debt sets in, then recovery until i feel like i can run fast again). 

the track was closed today, so i kind of had to improvise. feel like i definitely got a lot accomplished yesterday and today.


----------



## a thing

wandered on my bike for an hour and a half
not very strenuous but better than sitting around bored


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

LAST NIGHT:
55 min cardio kickboxing with tension bands and weights
45 min restorative yoga


----------



## double ewe

fast 2 mi warm-up
20 min stride/leg-strength exercises
5 min jog
8 x 100m sprint drills
10 min jog
1 mi swim

95 and sunny down on the track. my ass is kicked.


----------



## Mehm

a thing said:


> wandered on my bike for an hour and a half
> not very strenuous but better than sitting around bored



heh, that sounds like a fun thing to do around Chicago.

After a week of moving to a new place, I finally got on the board for about an hour.  There was some ok chest high stuff but it was pretty windy, choppy and inconsistent.  Later in the evening (while I was at work) the wind had died down and the bay looked like glass *drool.  I'm sure the waves were absolutely bombing. 

My new place is 1 mile from the ocean so more of the same tomorrow


----------



## dragonslayer428

I'm in the process of moving, so I moved some pretty heavy boxes.  Does that count?


----------



## RedLeader

dumbell bench press 12-12-10-10
dumbell incline bench press 12-12-10-10
tricep rope 15-15-12-12
pec deck 10-10-10-10
skullcrusher 12-12-10-10
flat dumbell fly 15-15-12-12
incline dumbell fly 15-15-12-12
ab cruch machine 12-12-12-12

I love friday night lifting, when you've got the gym to yourself.


----------



## 10C

Bench press: 150lb, 2 sets, 20 reps each set.
Dumbell Curl: 40lb, 4 sets, 10 reps each set.
Squats: 75lb, 3 sets, 10 reps each set.

1 1/2 mile run.


----------



## double ewe

heat index over 100 today.

55 min easy fartlek
10 min barefoot exercises/strides
15 min jog
45 min walking/jogging with gf and dog


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

icky rain here

yesterday: 45 min spin 55 min weights (heavy) 
today:  60 min spin


----------



## euphoria

rode bike 2 miles to trail
walked/climbed about 5 miles on trail
rode 2 miles home
swam in the pool 

i love my new 'hood


----------



## The Real Fatman

squat 6x3
leg curls 6x3
calve raises 10x3
20 min hiit on eliptical


----------



## ThaiDie4

pushups: 3 sets of 15
planks: 3 sets of 30 seconds
side crunches: 3 sets of 30, each side

me sore


----------



## double ewe

yesterday was a rest day, other than 7 hours on my feet at work.

today was a track day:

3.5 mi warm-up
5 x [600m + 300m] w/ 400m recovery jogs
1 mi cool-down

pretty oppressive heat, but my body is acclimating really well so far.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

First time in the weight room in a year:

5 minute warm up on the stationary bike

deep squats 95 lbs. 3x10
25 lb dumbbell press 20, 18, 16, 14
Close grip cable row 40 lb burnout, 55 lb 2x10
10 lb shoulder raises 2x10 to the side, 1x10 front/back
20 lb curls 2x21
30 lb. cable pull downs, one burnout set
50 crunches, 20 side crunches per side

Then I jogged the mile or so back to my house. That workout pales in comparison to the shit I used to do, but goddamn I am tired.


----------



## jsnake

Haven't worked out today but last night I rode for 15 minutes after getting blazed, and during the day I pumped a couple dumbbells sets and did some push-ups.


----------



## ThaiDie4

I finally decided to get back into running!!! Nothing too impressive, but I'm happy 

20 minute jog at 12 min mile pace
5 minute cool down

Lunges: 3 sets of 30 (15 each leg)
Bridges: 3 sets, 1 minute each

Stretch and shower 

Double Ewe is my running inspiration!! haha. those workouts sound hardcore.


----------



## Binge Artist

ThaiDie4 said:


> Double Ewe is my running inspiration!! haha. those workouts sound hardcore.



Double Ewe's track work outs are beyond hardcore.  They're fucking stoopid.

I ran for the first time in a long long time.  One mile, eight minutes of hell.


----------



## Mr.T

first workout since 3 weeks

legs:

legpress 12-12-12
leg curls 12-12-12
calve raises 10-10-10
underarm excercises
12 min on the bike


----------



## RedLeader

dumbell shoulder press 12-12-10-10
military press 10-10-10-10
side shoulder dumbell raise 15-15-12-12
lateral raise machine 10-10-10-10
upright row 10-10-10-10

flat bar curl 12-12-12-12
dumbell hammer curls 15-15-12-12
reverse EZ bar curls 12-12-12-12

Resisted ab crunches 4x15

Quite the intense morning.  I feel dead, but satisfied.


----------



## double ewe

i'm always happy to see other people enjoying something that's brought me so much joy. if ya'll ever have any questions about training/racing/injuries/etc., feel free to PM me.

today was an easy 45 min fartlek. felt like i put in a pretty good workout yesterday.


----------



## aanallein

incline dumbbell press - 70s x12, 80s x12, 90s x12, 100s x10, 110s x7, 120s x5
cable flies x12 sets
diamonds 40s 50s 70s
closegrip press x2 sets
dips x2 sets
cable pushdowns x3 sets
closegrip press / skull crusher x4 sets


----------



## double ewe

aanallein said:


> incline dumbbell press - 70s x12, 80s x12, 90s x12, 100s x10, 110s x7, 120s x5



it's easy to kinda skim over a long list of numbers, but that shit's HUGE. never pushed anything over 110 on the dumbbell press.


----------



## rangrz

marched 8 miles in 75ls of gear and boots, and 60 puskups, gear on, each km (2/3rd of a mile)


----------



## aanallein

double ewe said:


> it's easy to kinda skim over a long list of numbers, but that shit's HUGE. never pushed anything over 110 on the dumbbell press.



haha thanks man. best I've done is 130s for 4 or something last summer. I find that incline dumbbell for me is my most successful chest exercise. I get the best strength and size gains from it. The problem is that its crazy tiring. Its the equivalent of an upper body squat or deadlift in my opinion. Just getting the 120s or higher into position and that first lift off requires enormous concentration and energy. I don't even try to have people "spot" me on this lift. They always end up fucking up my shit.


----------



## RedLeader

aanallein said:


> incline dumbbell press - 70s x12, 80s x12, 90s x12, 100s x10, 110s x7, 120s x5
> cable flies x12 sets
> diamonds 40s 50s 70s
> closegrip press x2 sets
> dips x2 sets
> cable pushdowns x3 sets
> closegrip press / skull crusher x4 sets



What are diamonds?  Never heard of that before.

That's serious weight with the dumbells, especially considering it's INCLINE.  My gym only carries up to 100s.  That's crazy.


----------



## aanallein

ya I've done 140's or so on flat. i used to do everything with gloves but don't wear gloves anymore so I'm having to relearn some lifts, particularly heavy dumbbell exercises. it just feels way different without gloves.

diamonds - incline bench with dumbells. raise the dumbbells up and into the position where you would end a fly motion (dumbbells together facing each other overhead), lower to chest, push up in a very slight arc but essentially up. repeat. basically a closegrip incline db press. these are good to superset with inc db fly since you're already setup. these have hit my inner/upper chest (hardest spot to hit) very hard. this has always been my worst/hardest to hit muscle. first time i did these i nearly collapse trying to open a car door because i thought i ripped my pec off on the inside part i was so sore. lol


----------



## Cloud N9nE

15 mins on Wii Fit


----------



## RedLeader

aanallein said:


> diamonds - incline bench with dumbells. raise the dumbbells up and into the position where you would end a fly motion (dumbbells together facing each other overhead), lower to chest, push up in a very slight arc but essentially up. repeat. basically a closegrip incline db press. these are good to superset with inc db fly since you're already setup. these have hit my inner/upper chest (hardest spot to hit) very hard. this has always been my worst/hardest to hit muscle. first time i did these i nearly collapse trying to open a car door because i thought i ripped my pec off on the inside part i was so sore. lol



Ya, likewise about the inner part of the upper chest.  Not necessarily for strength, but I want to improve this for aesthetics.  Most people just say something akin to "Just keep lifting and growing, and this will form in due course."  Not that this isn't true, but I feel like it could be targeted directly during the growing process.  

Right now I am doing the incline fly and incline presses with weight added to something like this.  I might try shifting the latter over to dumbells (so "diamonds"), since the latter is going to become rather physically awkward once I get the weight up higher.

aanallein, would you say doing close-grip stuff for inner-chest (either incline or flat) is more effective with a horizontal (as in bench press) grip, or a vertical one (such as in these diamonds), or does it not really matter?


----------



## Cloud N9nE

Time flys on the Wii Fit


----------



## aanallein

^ same about aesthetics. in order to get the stereotypical line between your pecs and better overall size there you gotta hit it with incline in my experience as upper chest is entirely different muscle than lower chest.

i had considered using the bar you linked actually but today while doing the diamonds i tried something to verify that its the dumbbells that cause you to hit the inner/upper chest so hard. when you go through the range of motion and actively squeeze the dumbbells together, that force is coming from your inner chest (you can feel it if you squeeze hard). you wouldn't get that effect with that bar.

i think the incline lets you hit upper and I think flat would allow you to hit lower. i haven't tried it though.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yesterday 75 min yoga
today 45 min spin 45 min pilates


----------



## tramaqueen

Umm, does a sweaty vigorous sex count?


----------



## RedLeader

Barbell Row 4x10
T-bar Row 4x12
Widegrip Pulldowns 4x12
*Good Mornings 3x15
Pullups/Chinups Superset 2x8,8
Dual Cable Row 3x12
Dumbell Shrugs 3x15

15 minutes of intense oblique work

All before 7am.  Love the morning routines - I hope they become an addiction and I don't slip back to going in the evenings.  It will help me out a lot in the rest of my life, I think.

*Never done these before.  I typically use the back extension machine on back days when I don't deadlift, but my back is so sunburnt that I just couldn't do it.  It is HARD to do good mornings in proper form - I almost faceplanted a few times.


----------



## aanallein

goodmornings are an amazing hamstring exercise!


----------



## RedLeader

Interesting.  My hamstrings are weak compared to my quads, so maybe I'll try and incorporate these in.  Squats are still my weakest of the big three, so heopfully this might be a novel idea for increasing that number.


----------



## double ewe

aanallein said:


> . Just getting the 120s or higher into position and that first lift off requires enormous concentration and energy. I don't even try to have people "spot" me on this lift. They always end up fucking up my shit.



that's always kind of been my favorite part of heavy dumbbell presses. just getting weights that big into position gets my adrenaline going. especially when i'm not quite sure if i'm gonna make it.

 i miss lifting sometimes, but running's my first love, and the two just don't mix at the level i like to do them.


----------



## aanallein

^ Ya that's for sure. My ability to do cardio has PLUMMETED over the past 3 years of weight training. At 265 lbs its brutal trying to do cardio for over 20 minutes..


----------



## double ewe

race day:

3 mi warm-up

800m race -- won in 2:03. frustrated with the time, but an overall solid race. once i took the lead after doing :33 for the first 200m, i held my goal pace for the rest of the race.

100m race -- 12.4 (second?) . . just kinda for fun

3 mi cool-down

confident that i'll be able to run how i'd like once i get a little more work in at/below goal pace. not quite time for that, but will be soon.


----------



## rangrz

addenum: up and down a rope in full kit, with a person hanging on my chest rig as dead weight.

I'm sore.


----------



## Mehm

I had the day off so I went surfing three separate times.  All told it was around 5 hours in the water.  I can still feel my self going up and down with the waves.


----------



## ThaiDie4

double ewe said:


> i'm always happy to see other people enjoying something that's brought me so much joy. if ya'll ever have any questions about training/racing/injuries/etc., feel free to PM me.
> 
> today was an easy 45 min fartlek. felt like i put in a pretty good workout yesterday.



Yay!  Yeah, I'm trying to get back into running after a 3 year hiatus  I used to run cross-country, indoor track, and outdoor track in HS - I loved it. So I know where you're coming from with your passion for running 

I might take you up on those training tips. I'm trying to get myself in shape for a 5k by October. Gotta lay off the cigs first 

Congrats on your races!!!

Yesterday: 

Push-ups: 3 sets of 15
Planks: 3 sets, 30 sec. each
Side crunches: 3 sets, 30 each side

No running for me yesterday as my legs were super sore  Wish me luck for today!


----------



## double ewe

45 min easy run. pretty sluggish. nice to run slow.


----------



## aanallein

back yesterday
bis, tris, and delts today


----------



## double ewe

4 mi warm-up (incl. some speed and stride drills)
8 x 400m @ 65-69 w/ 400m jog recovery
1 mi cool-down

hot out today. did a before-and-after weigh . . 9 lbs lighter after my workout. all the more reason to be pleased with the consistency at 67s pace (which translates to 4:28/mi).


----------



## theseeker

90 minutes of trail riding in the humid air. Had to battle the whole way.


----------



## RedLeader

Squats 4x10
Leg press 4x10 (broke personal best)
Hip Abduction 3x12
Smith Machine lunches 3x15 each side
calf raise 3x15
leg extension 3x12
hamstring curl 3x12

Trap bar shurg 3x15
Trap cable shurgs 3x15

I'm weird for working legs and traps on the same day!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I did not go to the gym today.  I stayed in bed until 11am instead.
I feel regret.  It really is the best way to kickstart my Saturday.
Oh well, back at it tomorrow.


----------



## aanallein

deadlift 130x10 220x10 310x10 400x1 450x1 490x1 510x1 540x1
goodmornings 40x12 90x12 130x12 180x10 220x9
hyperextensions 20 20
sumo deadlift 130x10 220x8 310x1 400x1


----------



## RigaCrypto

I've found some new variations in my fartlek running routine that will contribute to my level of fitness: playing hopscotch as I run over the courses drawn with chalk by kids and spraying OC in the snouts of feral dogs in the park that try to take a bite out of my ass every time I run through their territory.


----------



## phactor

Must go to the gym today. I have only been working out like once or twice a week. I have been sick this whole week though.

I may get laid off here real soon... one of the only positives will be the ability to workout every day.


----------



## phactor

phactor said:


> Must go to the gym today. I have only been working out like once or twice a week. I have been sick this whole week though.
> 
> I may get laid off here real soon... one of the only positives will be the ability to workout every day.



Just got back!


----------



## KStoner6tb

^WEll what did you do?

EDIT: to phactor


----------



## double ewe

yesterday

70 min body-weight exercises for legs/core

today

15 min warm-up
15 min stride drills/exercises
5 min jog
6 x 100m sprint drill
15 min cool-down

drank way too much yesterday, but still got some work done today.


----------



## double ewe

13 mi long run. it's a rest week, so that's shorter than normal and i was able to push the pace a little bit through the middle and end. happy with my control over that distance.


----------



## cocamatic

Worked on the elliptical and rowing machines. Nice change of pace...


----------



## aanallein

arms

curl + pushdown superset on cables 80 90 100 110 120 130 140 150
1 arm curl + pushdown superset on cables 40 45 50 55 60 65 70 75 80 85
preacher machine + dip machine superset 85/300 100/300 115/300 130/300 145/300 85/150

amazing arm pump


----------



## Mehm

I'm teaching my girlfriend how to surf, she is really sore, but I haven't been working it to hard.  Some big waves for summer time, like 5-6 foot sets comming through.


----------



## double ewe

3 mi warm-up
5 laps anaerobic "sharpening" (50m sprint + 50m float w/ no rest)
1 mi cool-down

this part of the training regiment i'm doing is kinda new to me. i really like it so far.


----------



## aanallein

back

overhand pulldown 100 120 140 160 180 200
underhand pulldown 100 120 140 160 180 200
close grip pulldown 100 120 140 160
db row 40 50 60 70 80 90 100


----------



## a thing

liquid dance to di.fm hardcore techno


----------



## aanallein

chest

incline db press 80x12 90x12 100x9 110x6 120x4 (almost 5 but lost focus)
incline bench (slow) 135x12 135x8
diamonds 40x12 50x12 70x9
incline cable flies 30 35 40 45


----------



## KStoner6tb

How I'm GOING to workout today, as I am trying to get motivated and I haven't worked out my back in probably 3 months.

Pullups: 4 sets to failure each time 
Deads:  3 sets of 10-12until I'm on the verge of puking
Barbell Rows: 4 sets 10-12
Dumbell Rows: 3 sets 10-12

Weight:  whatever I can do without risking injury.  Here's to being sore as hell tomorrow.




1st couple days back always blow


----------



## RedLeader

Chest

flat dumbell press  4x12
incline dumbell press 4x12
pec peck 4x10
flat fly 3x15
inc fly 3x15
narrow-grip incline smith machine press 3x12

Tris

rope pushdowns 3x15
skullcrushers 3x15


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> How I'm GOING to workout today, as I am trying to get motivated and I haven't worked out my back in probably 3 months.
> 
> Pullups: 4 sets to failure each time
> Deads:  3 sets of 10-12until I'm on the verge of puking
> Barbell Rows: 4 sets 10-12
> Dumbell Rows: 3 sets 10-12
> 
> Weight:  whatever I can do without risking injury.  Here's to being sore as hell tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st couple days back always blow



First in 3 months, eh?

Maybe you should just do the pull ups.  Otherwise, your weekend will definitely blow.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Binge Artist said:


> First in 3 months, eh?
> 
> Maybe you should just do the pull ups.  Otherwise, your weekend will definitely blow.



Ain't that the truth?  Nah it wasn't too bad.  I decided to cut out the DB rows though.  What was really pissing me off, is that my grip-strength had completely vanished.  I've never been a fan of wraps, and I couldn't hold on to the damn bar!!  Workin out outside in the 100*, humid-ass weather didn't make the bar any less slippery though.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday

easy 4 miles in the am. then spent the day walking around an amusement park riding roller coasters (!!!)

today

30 min warm-up
20 min stride/strength drills
5 min jog
6 x 100m sprint drills
15 min cool-down

since i'm largely done with my aerobic, anaerobic and strength work for this cycle, my mileage has dropped significantly. i've still got a lot of sharpening to do in terms of anaerobic capacity and speed, as well as time trials/development races to dial in my racing, but right now my legs just feel so light.


----------



## aanallein

arms and shoulders

occlusion cable curl / pushdown 80 90 100 110 120 130 140 150
1 arm cable curl / pushdown 35 40 45 50 55 60 65 70
insane superset, front raise, military press, upright row, delt row, curl (12 reps of each exercise so 60 reps total per set) 20 lbs 25 30 35 40 45 50 55


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am taking the weekend off...because my gym is closed 
I could have gone this am with my hubby but nah.


----------



## Dave

I went for a run for the first time in nearly a year this morning. It wasn't anywhere near as hard as I remember it being, even including the 1K uphill at the end of my route. Although I think that maybe my ~60K bike ride on Wednesday may have had something to do with that.

Tomorrow-- another 60K ride. Assuming that it doesn't rain that is. Otherwise, it'll be off to the gym again for some upper-body work methinks.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

4.5 mile jog/walk, ugh, it's been two weeks, three packs of cigarettes, and countless alcoholic drinks since my last workout and I gotta say, partying takes a toll on the body.


----------



## Mehm

I've been working and drinking to much.  Hopefully I'll get some nice rides manana.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dave said:


> another 60K ride.


How long does that take?


----------



## euphoria

Mehm said:


> I've been working and drinking to much.  Hopefully I'll get some nice rides manana.



meh.. same here. i plan on some hardcore up-mountain hiking today to get my ass back in gear.


----------



## double ewe

was at the beach for the 4th

friday

60 min swimming, body-surfing, etc.
little bit of stride work on the beach

saturday

1 mi warm-up
20 x 50m sprints w/ 50m "float" recovery
1 mi cool-down


----------



## double ewe

then today was down at the track

fast 3 mi warm-up
600m time trial -- ran 1:28.2, which is a PR for me, and exactly what i was aiming for
800m jog
16 x 50m stride drills w/ 50m jog in-between
3 mi cool-down

really happy with that time trial. wasn't sure how i'd do just "racing" on my own, but i absolutely nailed the pace.


----------



## Selfmeditaker

woke up at 6am and ran 6 miles and now am so so tired.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

3 days away from the gym and man I am happy to be back!
45 min spin
45 min pilates

oh yeah playing in the pool and sex with my husband DOES count today


----------



## Walks

15 min of Warm up and stretching

5.8 Miles - Treadmill

30 min - Minor arms and shoulders.

Really limited on what I could do since I was at a hotel for the past 3 days but now that I am back I can get on my normal schedule.


----------



## daysonatrain

worked for 3 hours, shoveling sand and stripping shingles off a roof.

then a 45 minute jog/walk.  which is sweet, since ive been off cigs for 3 days now and can finally jog more than a minute without wheezing.


----------



## double ewe

2 hr long run. probably about 18 miles.


----------



## RedLeader

Lift, Clean & Jerk   2x6 
Military Press 4x8
Dumbell Shoulder Press 3x12
Dumbell Lateral Raise 3x12
Dumbell Rear Shoulder Raise 2x15

bicep bar curl 3x10
bicep cable curl 3x12
hammer curls 3x12

Forearm cable work


----------



## igttehbluz

Mowed the lawn and washed the car. Hey dont forget edging and weed wackin.


----------



## Binge Artist

Tonight will be my first leg workout since starting Ripped Fuel.

Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

daysonatrain said:


> since ive been off cigs for 3 days now and can finally jog more than a minute without wheezing.


good for you!


----------



## daysonatrain

^thanks, another 45 minute jog today, pretty wild how fast your lungs come back.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It is almost 4 cig free years for me!  I shall never return NOR SHOULD YOU!


----------



## RedLeader

32 1-legged bodyweight squats per leg?  That's not too shabby (If you went at least parallel, that is  and did it all in a row). 

Back

Deadlifts 3x8
Widegrip Pulldowns 3x12
Narrow Dual-Pully Pulldowns 3x12
T-Bar row 4x10
1-arm Dumbell Row 3x12
Back Extension Machine 3x15
Vertical Traction machine 3x10


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> oh yeah playing in the pool and sex with my husband DOES count today



LOL so how do you figure this out?  days that don't end in 'y' don't count? 

Or was it that much of a workout, no slacking off, marathon type deal?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I usually don't count walking the dog, cleaning the house, doing yard work and fun activities like sex as working out HOWEVER Monday was an exception.  
My abs were sore the next day.  Laughter and sexual water acrobatics....good.


----------



## euphoria

2 hour walk... involved many hills. i am losing weight too, I've gone down 1-2 belt notches in a month. i love getting dressed in the morning, putting on my pants and they're loose on me.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Good work!  Keep it up!
I love shopping for clothes now that I exercise.  Fitness feels good on so many levels.


----------



## Binge Artist

^if I'm doing the math right, a one-legged squat is essentially the same as squatting a barbell equal to your bodyweight.  Even harder, in fact, because of the balance issue.  So if you're doing 100, then holy f*%k.

And to all you crazy folks:  Sex is NOT exercise.  How could I possibly get a good workout simply by shifting my midsection 2-4" back and forth about 6-7-8 times?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Sex burns calories and I am willing to commit to that routine.  Hmmm the way you do it I might not be that willing


----------



## Binge Artist

Actually, it was a typo.

I meant, 24", and 678 times.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

much better LOL!


----------



## dankstersauce

Today I did upper body free weights for around 45 minutes.  Then I ran a mile in 11 minutes (which isn't too bad considering I smoke a half pack a day).  And throughout the afternoon I've been doing sets of 20 pushups where I find myself idle. (like after I post this). 
Tomorrow I'm going to run 2-3 miles do my light upper body workout and try to do my abs.  This is basically the routine I've been on for the past few weeks.  If I keep working out and eating good I'm gonna be looking extra ripped...I can't wait


----------



## rbe10741

i need to start working out.


----------



## Mehm

6 mile hike and 2 hours in the ocean ftw


----------



## Binge Artist

So.

I tried to do some of your damned one-legged squats, and I just fell over.


----------



## euphoria

lol^

I'm about to go on a 12 mile hike in the mountains down to the beach. Should be pretty exhausting. I'm pumped! Hopefully I don't pass out because I'm still decently hungover...


----------



## Dave

Did a kettle-bell circuit workout yesterday. Those things are surprisingly versatile. I've noticed that my recovery time is really dropping lately, which I think is my body telling me that I need to push it a bit harder.

Today I ran with my parent's dog. Around 7km I think, with a bit of cross-country and a couple of good hills. Tomorrow looks like it'll be another long bike-ride, unless it rains in which case I'll be off to the gym.


----------



## Mehm

separate reality said:


> ^ indeed
> 
> hey has anybody ever called you:
> 
> hannnnnnnnnnnnnnnndsome
> 
> ??? :D
> 
> if not I got credit for making it up



lol, that's very kind
/gay blush


----------



## Changed

ran a mile at 7 minute pace, then did both stadium stairs in the Johns Hopkins stadium, then sprinted the one side, and walked home, where I did some pullups and then worked my forearm by masturbating for about a minute.


----------



## Too many doses

I did a 5 mile jog/ stroll at certain points to enjoy the scenery at a huge sinkhole. I love being outdoors in north Florida during the summer months, nature is so pretty.


----------



## double ewe

2 mi warm-up
20 min stride drills + leg exercises
5 min jog
6 x 100m sprint drills w/ 400m jog in between
1 mi cool-down

this was my first running workout in a week. at the end of my long run last monday, i hit a bit of "runner's knee" (the tracking of the knee-cap gets slightly off, and it pisses off the cartilage) that hurt pretty bad. but it was ok timing wise, as i left for the beach the next day. so i did a lot of open-water swimming and water-running, drank myself silly, and just generally enjoyed the time off. my last two workouts have been water-running at the pool, which is great for maintaining fitness but also un-mercifully boring. i'll probably do predominantly water/bike workouts for another week or two, but i am REALLY grateful for a pain-free day on the track today.


----------



## lostNfound

half hour cycle on the bike in the gym, half hour run on the treadmill and, half hour working on back, shoulders, chest.

my cardio fitness is getting so much better which is my aim. lately ive been feeling as if i could keep going when the lactic acid kicks in at the towards the end of the cycle leg and run.

however, lately i've been using glutamine pre work out and finding that i've got alot more energy in me to push harder and go stronger.

big fan of the glutamine now, definitely helps.


----------



## double ewe

1 mi warm-up
16 x 50m sprints w/ 50m jog
1 mi jog
15 min leg-strength exercises
45 min swimming/water-running


----------



## BeckyLee

Girls, the best dvd workout hands-down is carmen electra "fit to strip"... She promises you will have a dancers bod if u do it everyday and its *true!* i cannot recommend this workout gig enough.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^Do you have a pole at your place?  I've been noticing all these places of late that are selling "workout" poles that install anywhere in the home.  "fit to strip" ahaha catchy


----------



## BeckyLee

no, but i heard that poles give you SICK abs and ass and leg muscles! 

the carmen workouts just fast-paced toning  and inspirational (u  can watch her and imagine thats you... at least thats what i do!).

speakin of  poles, my g'ma has poles in her basement, i guess to hold up the ceiling... hmm.. maybe ill get those  "flirty girl" dvd's and pay granny a visit! hahah!


----------



## double ewe

15 min warm-up
15 min barefoot running/striding
30 min easy running

i've never run the dog that far, but he seemed perfectly happy with it. drank a lot of water when we got home, but was still hyper tonight.


----------



## wibble

I did a bike ride and some time on my cross trainer today. Feeling the need for more exercise after eating lots of junk food in amsterdam =x


----------



## double ewe

1.5 mi warm-up
3 x 300m at 90-95%:
#1 - :45 (wearing trainers)
#2 - :42 (in spikes)
#3 - :44 (in spikes)
1 mi cool-down

nice light, fast workout. more or less the pace i was looking for.


----------



## BeckyLee

*
Also, the Carmen Electra Fit to Strip DVD doesn't have anything tto do with stripping. The title  is merely implying that doing the workout will GIVE you a stripper-worthy dancer's body. In other words: a body you could be proud of! There is nothing sleazy about it whatsoever.*


----------



## Binge Artist

back day.

Chin ups, 6 x 10
Barbell rows, 3 x 12
T-bar rows, 3 x 12
Shrugs, 3 x 12
Curls, 3 x 12


----------



## Binge Artist

Chest.

Flat bench, 4x12
Incline, 4x12
Pec Dec, 3x10
Push downs, 3x12


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

30 min jog w/ dog

today (time trial):

20 min warm-up
1200m time trial -- 3:21 . . was right on the pace i was looking for 67/lap for each lap). didn't feel terribly fresh, but my legs still knew what to do.
10 min rest
300m time trial -- :41.4 . . basically testing my closing speed for a longer race. really happy with that pace (~:53/lap)
30 min jogging/leg strength drills


----------



## AfterGlow

2 miles on treadmill
5 sets ab crunch
4 sets torso twist
5 sets military press
5 sets shoulder side raise
5 sets shoulder front raise


----------



## Binge Artist

Yesterday, legs.

Leg extensions, 3x10
Superset, leg extensions/squats, 3x(10/10)
Leg curls, 5x10


----------



## KStoner6tb

double ewe said:


> yesterday:
> 
> 30 min jog w/ dog
> 
> today (time trial):
> 
> 20 min warm-up
> 1200m time trial -- 3:21 . . was right on the pace i was looking for 67/lap for each lap). didn't feel terribly fresh, but my legs still knew what to do.
> 10 min rest
> 300m time trial -- :41.4 . . basically testing my closing speed for a longer race. really happy with that pace (~:53/lap)
> 30 min jogging/leg strength drills



If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?  I get the idea you're a little older, but I was just wondering how your knees, back, etc feel running as often and intensely as you do?


----------



## RedLeader

Shoulders/Biceps:

Military Press 4x8
Dumbell Shoulder Press 3x12
Lateral Raise 3x10
Front Cable Raise 2x15
Upright Row 3x10
Cable Bicep Curl 3x12
Reverse EZ bar curl 3x10

15 minutes on rowing machine ~ 3500m simulated

Tomorrow's back day.  I think it might have been a dumb thing to do so much rowing the day before back day.


----------



## Dave

Today was a heavy day for a change of pace from all the kettle bell circuits. All are 5x5 at the stated weight.

One-armed rows (machine): 90
Incline press: 105 (my upper body sucks)
Front squat: 165
Deadlift: 185

Feeling pretty good.


----------



## Binge Artist

Yesterday, back.

All kinds of pull-ups, horizontal rows, & biceps curls.


----------



## KStoner6tb

I tried a circut, superset type deal yesterday for chest and triceps which I've never done before.  For the first group of exercises, I pretty much went non-stop, with about a 45 sec rest in between the pushups and going back to the bench...

*dumbell bench:* 4x12
*tricep press*(mix between close-grip bench and skull-crushers..lower the bar to around chin level while keep elbows in tight) 4x12
*pushups:*  as many as I can do

*Incline barbell bench:* 4x15
*single dumbell tricep crushers:* 4x15...30 sec rest and back to the bench

*dumbell flys:* 2x12

*flat barbell bench:* burnout

*hammercurl bar skull-crushers:* burnout 

I slowed the pace down once I finished the incline/tri-crushers superset.  My chest and triceps are killing me this morning.


----------



## double ewe

KStoner6tb said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?  I get the idea you're a little older, but I was just wondering how your knees, back, etc feel running as often and intensely as you do?



i'm 25.

my body holds up about as well as it could be expected to. the main issues i deal with now are basically "over-use" injuries that tend to clear up as soon as i dial back my mileage and/or switch over a couple days a week to cross-training (it usually also means i need a fresh pair of shoes). however, i also do a lot of auxiliary stretching/strength work to make sure that everything stays healthy and tuned up.

to be honest, age and experience have been more help than harm for me as a runner. as i've continued running, my muscles and connective tissue have become more resilient and i've also learned a lot about keeping them healthy. i know the difference between a pain that will clear up if i keep running and a pain that means i need to immediately switch over to recovery mode. i have a pretty good idea of the kind of training my body can handle, as well as my problem areas.

of course, i've also had shin splints, runner's knee, iliotibial band syndrome, achilles and patellar tendinitis, hip bursitis and five stress fractures, so the knowledge and experience came at a price.


----------



## double ewe

workouts . . 

sunday -- one hour heavy aerobic swimming/deep-water running. lame, but my legs feel great.

monday -- 12 x 100m sprint w/ 100m "float" recovery. calves are really pissed off about something.

today -- 45 min fartlek w/ the dog.


----------



## double ewe

20 min warm-up
600m time trial -- 1:26.4 . . about 2 seconds faster than my 600 two weeks ago. very happy with the effort, and learned a lot about pacing for the 800.
5 min rest
200m time trial -- 27.1 . . good indicator of closing speed, i hope.
10 min cool-down

i'm really psyched about that 600, especially given the week off i took on account of my knee. pacing was a little more even than last time, w/ 200 splits @ 30, 28, 28 and i definitely pushed myself well through the end.


----------



## Km013

started the stronglifts program on monday:

today's was:
5x5 squat @ 230
5x5 press @ 115
1x5 deadlift @ 310
3x3 pull-ups (lol)
3x30 seconds prone bridges

40 minutes cardio
walk through the woods for an hour or so

trying to lose at least 30-40 pounds, don't care if i lose significant muscle mass in the process.


----------



## RedLeader

4 x 10 squat
4 x 10 leg press
3 x 12 hip abduction 
4 x 10 hack squat
2 x 15 lunges
3 x 12 leg extention 
3 x 12 hamstring curl 
3 x 15 calf raise

Walking is difficult and I'm screwed if I have to sit on the toilet in the next 24 hours.  I'll seriously do anything to add mass to my legs.  I know I started out with extreme chicken legs, but my upper body just seems to build muscle quicker, even if I am trying to do it all by the book


----------



## KStoner6tb

double ewe said:


> i'm 25.
> 
> my body holds up about as well as it could be expected to. the main issues i deal with now are basically "over-use" injuries that tend to clear up as soon as i dial back my mileage and/or switch over a couple days a week to cross-training (it usually also means i need a fresh pair of shoes). however, i also do a lot of auxiliary stretching/strength work to make sure that everything stays healthy and tuned up.
> 
> to be honest, age and experience have been more help than harm for me as a runner. as i've continued running, my muscles and connective tissue have become more resilient and i've also learned a lot about keeping them healthy. i know the difference between a pain that will clear up if i keep running and a pain that means i need to immediately switch over to recovery mode. i have a pretty good idea of the kind of training my body can handle, as well as my problem areas.
> 
> of course, i've also had shin splints, runner's knee, iliotibial band syndrome, achilles and patellar tendinitis, hip bursitis and five stress fractures, so the knowledge and experience came at a price.



Yah, I guess you're at about the perfect age blending experience with youth.  Haha I'm 25, and my knees get sore as hell!   Now, this may have something to do with me taking extended periods of time off, then jumping back in too fast.  I mean, they don't hurt REALLY bad, just feel awful stiff after a run.

As of now, I just ice them and take a lot of fish oil, as I heard the oil helps out with joints?

Yesterday was biceps and forearms:

Barbell curls 3x10
Incline dumbell burls 2x10
hammercurl burnouts...

Random forearm curl stuff.  After the weights, I did a mini EWE workout at the track..

2 mi warmup
8 100s(walking curves)
.5 mile cooldown

Today, delts

Clean&press 3x12
Dumbell shurgs 3x10
Laterall dumbell raises 3x10
weighted neck raises 3x15
military press burnouts...


----------



## Binge Artist

Tonight, I'm putting the Binge Artist Theory of Bodybuilding into practice:

A leg day without squats or leg presses!

Hooo-friggin'-raaahh!


----------



## double ewe

^^i've gotta be honest, i think the majority of running injuries are sustained by people who are either getting into running for the first time, or returning after a few months off. there are several very common injuries (runner's knee, shin splints, ITBS) that are caused by either increasing your mileage/speed too quickly, or running in the wrong shoes. a great resource for me has been the runnersworld forums (injuries). and if you think you're dealing with runner's knee, i definitely recommend glucosamine/chondroitin supplements and plenty of ibuprofen right after you exercise (but not before). a good rule of thumb is that if a pain gets increasingly worse as you run, or interferes with your stride, you should slow down for a few days. if it tends to clear up as you get warmed up, it's not as much of a concern.

---

today was 45 min of easy running with the dog, with 15 min of barefoot/stride drills in the middle.


----------



## AmorRoark

So far I've done a 20 minute bike ride. Off to the gym now...


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> Tonight, I'm putting the Binge Artist Theory of Bodybuilding into practice:
> 
> A leg day without squats or leg presses!
> 
> Hooo-friggin'-raaahh!



Care to expand upon this?


----------



## wizekrak

3 sets of the following:

Chin ups
bent over row
standing row
reverse bicep curl
bicep curl


----------



## Binge Artist

Redleader said:


> Care to expand upon this?



I believe...

...that a good legs, just like any other muscle, should be developed by the ol' "bulk and cut" system, but with a few tweaks.  I think, obviously, the bulk should come first, and should be carried out roughly like this:  

Part 1, strength development:
(sample routine)
Squats, 3 x 5
Leg Press, 2 x 5
Calf work, as needed, but with a focus on "mass" rather than strength
with max effort (all 5 sets very close to failure), and about 4-5 days rest between workouts.

Part 2, mass
Squats, 3 x 12
Leg Press, 3 x 12
Leg curls, 3 x 12
Leg extensions, 3 x 12
Calf work, as needed

And I believe that one should switch back and forth, between 1 & 2, as needed.  The rationale is that one needs strength to build super mass, and one needs mass to build super strength.  All in all, it's pretty similar to Wieder's periodization.  However, if mass is the primary goal, then obviously, more time should be spend on part 2.  Note: calories are kept high throughout.

Now for the cut.

Ideally, to maintain (or even build) muscle during a cut, you need to have BOTH volume and intensity.  However, on a calorie restriction, it's nearly impossible to do both without steroids or killing yourself.  So, again, the cut is a two part process.   

Part 1, strength maintenance
Identical to Part 1 of the bulk, but possibly requiring more rest (like 5-7 days)

Part 2, "finishing touches"
The exercises you do, will depend on the results of your bulk, but I believe they should be mostly "isolation" exercises.  If, for example, your bulk left you with a huge ass and medium legs (which is more or less the boat I'm in), you should focus exclusively on thigh isolation exercises (for example, leg extensions and leg curls).  And I also believe these exercises should be done in very high volume.  Also, since the whole point of a cut is to end up looking good, I think one should spend more time on Part 2, only doing Part 1 as necessary.

Thus, last night's leg workout went like this:
Leg extensions 10x15
Leg curls 10x15.
Note: I wouldn't use reps that high with upper body.  


For some reason, I've always had big calves (18 inches).  Ideally, you want your calves to be the same size as your biceps (mine are 17), so I don't do any direct calf work.


----------



## Mehm

wow, I kind of forgot what an overhead swell looks like.  Effing massive 6' walls of water closing out on your head are quite intimidating!  Good paddle and adrenaline pump none the less.  It would have been nice to catch something though..:D


----------



## double ewe

50 min in the pool. mostly water-running + stride drills, some swimming.

not what i like, but definitely what i need.


----------



## fatstep

4 miles on the treadmill @ 15% incline - 1100 calories gone easy 
~250 pushups(22 to 0 going down)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The calories burned on those machine are not accurate.  Usually overestimates.  
Doesn't matter though...4 miles uphill is great!


----------



## Mehm

^^cool name 

I only got about 45 minutes in today before work, kind of choppy with some good sets..didn't catch anything but a tumble   If I get out of work at a decent hour tonight, I'll hopefully wake early and hit it again....ahhhhhhh the ocean


----------



## lostNfound

gym session just now.

warm up 30 min cycle on hill intervals
1 hour and a half working triceps, chest and shoulders
warm down 30 min jog on speed intervals

feeling pretty good.


----------



## mealltach

Outside cross-training workout today at the park, wee!

Did one minute sprints - at the end of each, squats and push-ups (this means run one minute, then squats, then run one minute, then push-ups), counting up (that was dumb - will count down next time!) from one to twenty.  That totals 210 squats and 210 push-ups, I think.  Alternated sprints with running backwards (we looked hawt running backwards through the park, teehee) and walking lunges (40/leg * 4).

I'm definitely feeling it in my legs, ow!  I love doing cross training outside.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like yoga outside.

Sat 45 min spin followed by 55 min heavy weights with added squats and lunges.
Sun 60 min spin

I am sore today.  Monday should be interesting.

I won a personal training session at my gym.  I look forward to the challenge.  They test my fitness ability and I do it with sweat and smiles!  These women who own and train at the studio are fabulous!


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> Thus, last night's leg workout went like this:
> Leg extensions 10x15
> Leg curls 10x15.



  That's absolutely insane.


----------



## SWIM OPIATES

70 mile bike ride in about 6 1/2 hours. My legs really hurt right now..


----------



## Binge Artist

Redleader said:


> That's absolutely insane.



It's sort of a variation of the well established "German Volume Training".

Ideally I would have wanted to keep the volume high, but use a wide variety of exercises.

Unfortunately, there aren't too many exercises that isolate the thighs.


----------



## We are all ONE

Turn off the television...it will come to you!


----------



## Binge Artist

Am I hallucinating, or does GP keep coming back for like, a day or two at a time, only to get banned again and have his posts deleted?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I don't pay attention to these things.


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> It's sort of a variation of the well established "German Volume Training".
> 
> Ideally I would have wanted to keep the volume high, but use a wide variety of exercises.
> 
> Unfortunately, there aren't too many exercises that isolate the thighs.



Ya, as I am growing, I'm starting to get what you said before - it going to the glutes and hips as opposed to thighs.  I switched things up over the past few weeks, where on leg day I hit the leg extension and the hammstring curl machines _before_ squats and/or leg presses.  It hasn't yet put a negative effect on my squat/press numbers, but I have been adding 5 pounds every few sessions to the extensions/curls.  Haven't seen any actual mass difference, but again it's only been a few weeks.


----------



## Binge Artist

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^I don't pay attention to these things.



It's sorta like playing "Where's Waldo?".


----------



## Binge Artist

Redleader said:


> Ya, as I am growing, I'm starting to get what you said before - it going to the glutes and hips as opposed to thighs.  I switched things up over the past few weeks, where on leg day I hit the leg extension and the hammstring curl machines _before_ squats and/or leg presses.  It hasn't yet put a negative effect on my squat/press numbers, but I have been adding 5 pounds every few sessions to the extensions/curls.  Haven't seen any actual mass difference, but again it's only been a few weeks.



A lot of girls like the "football player" ass, but given my frame (long torso, short legs), it makes me look more like a baboon or cave man.

I'm beginning to think that squats, once you have a decent mass base, should be treated more like a "power/strength" movement (2-4 reps), and that mass development should be centered around the isolation exercises.

If one were to apply this reasoning to the upper body, then the bench press would be used as a power movement, and the chest mass would be built by things like the pec deck.


----------



## RedLeader

I think you're just looking for an excuse to do less squats  

I don't know.  From the start, I forced myself to squat a bit beyond parallel and bring the leg press down as far as safely possible.  But then it seems like I'm generating all of this power from my midsection, and am on cruise control by the time I get almost back to starting position, thus minimising how much of an impact my thighs have.  I honestly think if I cut my ROM in half, and did "sissy squats" and such, I would feel the burn a lot more in my quads.  Or just go REALLY slow on all of my reps, but that would come with either mentally feeling defeated by having to lower the weight, or risk getting trapped in the leg press.  

But ya, as for thigh isolation exercises, I cannot really think of anything other than extensions and curls.  Maybe some "interesting" looking work involving cables.  

And this whole football player ass I am developing is costing me a fortune on new pants!  Given how short I am, it's not exactly easy to find jeans around 33x29 which aren't too urban looking.  I never knew bodybuilding would teach me how to hem and sew clothing!


----------



## Binge Artist

LMAO---squats DO complicate the process of buying jeans...

"Um, yes, I'm looking for something in a size 32 with a 'balloon seat'".

As much as I hate to admit this, my old lady's size 10-12 jeans actually fit me fairly well...


----------



## KStoner6tb

Binge Artist said:


> As much as I hate to admit this, my old lady's size 10-12 jeans actually fit me fairly well...



Hahahah yah that's something I'd keep on the down low.  You try on her panties too?  It's ok I won't judge you


----------



## Binge Artist

Well, the explicit point in question is that squats do NOT give you the kind of legs you'd want to have in prison.

Let's just leave it at that...


----------



## RedLeader

Proper deadlifting form could lessen the risks associated with dropping the soap...

I'm leaving it at that.


----------



## Binge Artist

On the other hand, depending on how strong you are...anything that "slips in", should the soap be dropped, may well be broken off...


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> On the other hand, depending on how strong you are...anything that "slips in", should the soap be dropped, may well be broken off...



If only the hip adductor machine's chair could recline, it would be perfect for this....(an attempted simulation is all you need to catch my drift  )

Okay I'm seriously done. 

On behalf of us all, I apologise to this thread, Healty Living and its staff, God, Allah, Vishnu and a hoast of others for what has transpired over the past hour ITT.


----------



## Binge Artist

You'd think there would be more math people in bodybuilding


----------



## RedLeader

I've met a few math people into powerlifting, but not really bodybuilding.  Mostly were from former USSR countries, and kind of saw powerlifting as part of being a strong person ("Strong in mind, strong in body.")   And then you get the hotheads that want to go into high-end finance, but they tend to be bicep/chest types.  But by and large, the math people that do get girls get them by fixing their computers, not to fulfill the line - being their (quite sexy) derivatives, and thus lying tangent to their curves.


----------



## Binge Artist

^lol, you should check out Chris Langan.

But seriously, bodybuilding's got it all: sets, reps, routines, the "optimization" problem, etc.


----------



## RedLeader

Chris Langan is an interesting man.  I don't buy that his IQ is quite that high, but nonetheless someone who gives physical and mental strength, as a combination, a good run for its money.  

Haha, ya.  I track my sets/reps, and daily protein/carb/calorie/fat intake, also my bodyweight, BFP and BMI with statistical methods and such.  Again, goods and bads. I *am crazy*.

Guy at gym: So how you coming along?

Redleader: The variance of the 7-day moving average of my bodyweight, BMI and BFP as a weighted-average stochastic process over the past two months is decreasing concavely, which when compared with the same statistic run on my caloric intake, has a small alpha level at a high confidence interval against the null hypotesis that I am gaining more fat than muscle.  

Guy at gym:....So can I get a spot?


----------



## Binge Artist

Yeah, I wouldn't put his IQ much over 140 (as if "ultrahigh" scores really had any tangible meaning, anyway), but I certainly wouldn't doubt his claims of a 500 lb bench.

As far as tracking all that "emperical data"...I was the guy who could never get a basic physics experiment to come out correctly, so that's kinda out of the question.

But I do have a strong hunch that big compound movements should be used to develop strength, which in turn will enable one to use heavier weights for higher volume on isolation movements, which in turn will build mass.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

2 words: Krav Maga


----------



## lostNfound

not trying to be a party pooper but howcome  this thread is still open at 1200+ posts?


----------



## nguboi

Quite possibly the best invention ever, the Dynaflex powerball!!!!  I highly reccomend it to absolutely EVERYONE!!!!!  I work out in my car, at work, anywhere!  What a good tool for anyone!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znGNmZ8Z92o

Amazing handheld gyro.


----------



## lostNfound

30 minute spin cycle warm up
hour of free weights 
30 minutes interval training on the treadmill warm down

feeling great


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min Yoga
I sought balance.


----------



## wizekrak

3 sets of the following to failure:

Chin ups
pull ups
bent over row
standing row
reverse curls
bicep curls

It definitely gave me the endorphin boost that I needed. My upper body is finally starting to look triangle-y but I think my traps and shoulders need more work, I'm still pretty thin front to back.

I need to hit the lower body tomorrow. My ass has all but disappeared.


----------



## double ewe

last two days' workouts have been half track (drills/sprints) + half pool (strength work/mileage). 

i guess my left leg is getting better (or at least not much worse), but it's really starting to frustrate me. the worst part is that i'm healthy enough to race (and near my peak for this training cycle), but i'm afraid if i just went ahead and went for it i'd push this issue from "nagging" to "acute." though at the same time, i'm not ready to just scratch the next few weeks and possibly lose fitness. i'm only really racing for time at this point (and i've put down some good ones already), but it really sucks knowing how fast i am right now and not being able to do shit about it.

grateful for ibuprofen and swimming pools i guess. people think i'm kidding when i say running is the strongest drug i've ever been addicted to.


----------



## h0ppinlowrider

3mile run
100 pushups
100 military crunches
~50 military presses with free weights
Pull ups

Its my daily routine, gettin ready for Paris Island

Shitty part is I cant take any OTC meds because I seem to have a weird reaction where they show up as drugs on my drug tests for MEPS. I was positive for PCP and Benzos and all I took was NSAIDs and Bendryl.


----------



## Binge Artist

h0ppinlowrider said:


> Its my daily routine, gettin ready for Paris Island



You want to be in good shape when you get there, of course, but really, the whole experience will be about 95% mental/ 5% physical.


----------



## h0ppinlowrider

Binge Artist said:


> You want to be in good shape when you get there, of course, but really, the whole experience will be about 95% mental/ 5% physical.



Yea I was told 30% physical from my recruiter, but Fuck man I wanna be the best when there. So Imma push myself to be the best.

So far today just swam laps because I woke up with latic acid build up from working out before bed, I was bored and it was stupid.


----------



## Binge Artist

^One of the biggest mistakes I made in preparing for boot camp was focusing exclusively on exercise.  

If one of your goals is a perfect PFT, then I would advise you to be able to hit 20 pull ups before shipping out.  Maybe a 20-21 minute run time.  Don't even worry about the sit ups.

But I think the best thing you can do is learn to march and drill.  I am very uncoordinated, and I often mix up left and right, and so on.  And, boy, I sure paid the price for that short-coming.


----------



## RedLeader

^ I didn't know what PFT meant.  According to Urban Dictionary, it means "Penis Fly Trap."    

*Back*

5,3,1,3,5 Deadlift
4x10 Seated Row
4x10 Bent-Over Barbell Row
3x12 Dumbell Row
3x12 Widegrip Pulldowns
3x12 Narrow-Grip Pulldowns
2x15 Good Mornings
1 Conversation with a PT asking for my sister's number


----------



## Binge Artist

^now that's a back workout.


PFT = physical fitness test.  In the Marines, if you want a perfect score, you must do 20 chin ups, 100 sit ups (two minutes), and run 3 miles in 18 minutes.


----------



## RedLeader

Is the PFT before or after completing boot camp? For the chin-ups and running, do you just do it in atheletic attire, or do you wear some type of gear?


----------



## Binge Artist

The PFT that "counts" occurs at the end of boot camp, and is done in regular shorts & t-shirts.

But you do take an "abbreviated" PFT when you enter boot camp.  To pass, you need 3 chin ups, about ~50 sit ups and about ~13 minutes on a 1.5 mile run.  If you fail this, you go to "fat camp", which is where you'll stay till you can pass.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Binge Artist said:


> If you fail this, you go to "fat camp", which is where you'll stay till you can pass.



Haha my little brother told me about kids on the "restricted calorie" diet in boot camp.  They'd be trying to sneak goodies outta the mess hall and get caught with nasty ass food in their footlockers and shit.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Redleader said:


> ^ I didn't know what PFT meant.  According to Urban Dictionary, it means "Penis Fly Trap."
> 
> *Back*
> 
> 5,3,1,3,5 Deadlift
> 4x10 Seated Row
> 4x10 Bent-Over Barbell Row
> 3x12 Dumbell Row
> 3x12 Widegrip Pulldowns
> 3x12 Narrow-Grip Pulldowns
> 2x15 Good Mornings
> *1 Conversation with a PT asking for my sister's number*






I lol'd


----------



## h0ppinlowrider

Binge Artist said:


> The PFT that "counts" occurs at the end of boot camp, and is done in regular shorts & t-shirts.
> 
> But you do take an "abbreviated" PFT when you enter boot camp.  To pass, you need 3 chin ups, about ~50 sit ups and about ~13 minutes on a 1.5 mile run.  If you fail this, you go to "fat camp", which is where you'll stay till you can pass.



I can already do that on my worst day with a hang over prob, but Im looking for a 100% on day 1, Just to show that Im the best, As for marching and drilling Id have no problem with that.  The hand the makes an L is your left...just for future knowlge.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday

track:

1 mi warm-up
8 x 50m stride drills w/ 50m jog recovery
1 mi jog

pool:

3 min @ 95% + 1 min recovery
2 x 90 sec @ 95% + 1 min recovery
20 min hard intervals

today

track:

1 mi warm-up
2000m hard (4:40-4:50/mi pace)
800m jog

pool:

5-4-3-2-1 min hard running pyramid + 90 sec all-out after each
30 sec rest between everything


i feel like i'm learning how to really get a high quality workout using deep-water running. i'd still rather be running, but it's not as boring as i thought it was.


----------



## daysonatrain

damn doubleewe, thats quite a workout you got going. nice.

yesterday, 5 mile hike, 108 prostrations, 10 minute swim

today, 108 prostrations, loading a truckbed up with 10 foot logs to bring to the mill.


----------



## RedLeader

Today wasn't the best of days.  I felt weak in the gym, and looked small in the mirror   One of those sessions where I failed to match last session's effort on my very first set, and it just killed my mentality.  Not even my gym playing Black Box - "Everybody Everybody" could bring me back.   

*Tits/Tris*

Dumbell Bench Press 3x12
Incline Smith Press 4x10
Chest Press Machine 3x10
Flat Dumbell Fly 3x15
Incline Dumbell Fly 2x15
Tricep Rope 3x15
Skullcrusher 3x12


----------



## Binge Artist

Leg day.


----------



## double ewe

20 min elliptical warm-up
45 min strength exercises/sprint drills in the pool

legs are pretty beat, which is nice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Redleader said:


> Not even my gym playing Black Box - "Everybody Everybody" could bring me back.


Perhaps Strike it Up would have worked.
I didn't do s-h-i-t today and do not plan to.


----------



## kroozer_*

Woke up. Took my amino acids a long with a small meal. Hit 4x12 lat pulls 180lbs

then dones some flat bench(pause and press technique) 1x10 140lbs
                                                                                           1x10 180lbs
                                                                                           2x15 235lbs

Triceps,     4x12 on pull down machine(worked up to 160lbs on the pully system.

then done 4x6 clean and press with 175lbs standing up.

Then done some lat-pull downs 4x20,15,12,10 increasing weight with each set by 25lbs

Then took me a protien shake! and relax!!


----------



## double ewe

deep-water running:

45 min fartlek run
10 min strides/stretching


----------



## KStoner6tb

BAck and Bis...

wide grip chins: 3 sets to failure

Deads: 3x12  
Preacher Dumbell Curls: 3x10

Barbell Rows: 4x10
Preacher reverse grip Ez-bar curls: 2x10

Yes, a halfass workout.  I don't know what my deal was today.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Yesterday I worked a little back and shoulders and moreso on tris and bis.

Today, I ran 5 1/2 miles @ sub 9:00 pace.


----------



## Dave

Assembled and installed a 100m aluminum dock. Actually, other than a bit of a lower back soreness I'm doing pretty well. Tomorrow: back and arms/shoulders, probably a heavy day, but I'll see how I feel. And if I'm feeling spunky I'll throw in some bike windsprints. They're always fun.


----------



## phazeshifter

Bi's and Tri's
(weights do not include bar for any of my listings)

Preacher EZBar Curl 35lbsx12reps  45x10  55x8
Skullcrushers 50x12   60x10  70x8
Standing biceps curls on cable machine(looks as though flexing)  50x12  60x10  80x8
Single hand revers grip pulldown  30x12  40x10  60x8
Hammer curls  40x12  50x10  60x8
Rope pulldown  100x12  120x10  140x8
Incline bicept curls  25lbs until failure
Sitting tricept machine  45lbs until failure


----------



## KStoner6tb

double ewe said:


> yesterday
> 
> track:
> 
> 1 mi warm-up
> 8 x 50m stride drills w/ 50m jog recovery
> 1 mi jog
> 
> pool:
> 
> 3 min @ 95% + 1 min recovery
> 2 x 90 sec @ 95% + 1 min recovery
> 20 min hard intervals
> 
> today
> 
> track:
> 
> 1 mi warm-up
> 2000m hard (4:40-4:50/mi pace)
> 800m jog
> 
> pool:
> 
> 5-4-3-2-1 min hard running pyramid + 90 sec all-out after each
> 30 sec rest between everything
> 
> 
> i feel like i'm learning how to really get a high quality workout using deep-water running. i'd still rather be running, but it's not as boring as i thought it was.




How do you time yourself when your going full speed in the pool and stuff?  Seems like that'd get on my nerves having to check the clock.  YOu workout with someone?


----------



## KStoner6tb

phazeshifter said:


> Bi's and Tri's
> (weights do not include bar for any of my listings)
> 
> *Preacher EZBar Curl 35lbsx12reps  45x10  55x8*Skullcrushers 50x12   60x10  70x8
> *Standing biceps curls on cable machine(looks as though flexing)  50x12  60x10  80x8*Single hand revers grip pulldown  30x12  40x10  60x8
> *Hammer curls  40x12  50x10  60x8*Rope pulldown  100x12  120x10  140x8
> *Incline bicept curls  25lbs until failure*
> Sitting tricept machine  45lbs until failure



That seems like a lot of shit for biceps.  How often you do them?


----------



## RedLeader

^ In his defense, some of that work was being done on the bicept - a completely different muscle group


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahhaaha


----------



## double ewe

KStoner6tb said:


> How do you time yourself when your going full speed in the pool and stuff?  Seems like that'd get on my nerves having to check the clock.  YOu workout with someone?



there's a big clock on the wall, and my body really doesn't move a whole lot while i'm doing DWR (head above water as well). those 90 second sprints are just one 25m length of the pool.

yesterday was kind of a heart-rate workout.

20 min stationary bike warm-up @ 140-150
then 50 min DWR intervals @ 145 (w/ periodic sprints to 190)

ended pretty exhausted. i've definitely started to notice the difference in workouts between impact (running) and resistance (water running) . . my body has that "i haven't done this in a while" feeling. optimistic to read lots of studies attesting to DWR's ability to maintain running fitness, but still miss the track pretty bad.


----------



## chainsawr

i walked around athens for a few hours, dodging motorists and such. yes


----------



## RedLeader

*Leg Day*

4x10 Squat
4x10 Leg Press
4x10 Hack Press
3x12 Hip Abductor
2x15 Free Calf Raise
3x12 Machine Calf Raise
2x15 Extention
2x15 Hamstring Curl

*Binge Artist*, how did that crazy extension/curl thing go for ya?


----------



## Binge Artist

^I've been rethinking it a bit, and have come up with a slight modification.  First, I believe a great benefit of squats during a cutting phase is that they lower your center of mass, thereby giving you better fat distribution (eg, women look ripped to shred at 10% bf, and I believe this is at least partly due to their lower c.o.m.)

So tonight's leg night is gonna go something like this.

Superset (x 5): squats, 5 reps, then extensions, 10-15 reps.

Superset (x 5): SLDL's, 5 reps, then hammie curls, 10 x 15 reps.

I'm also gonna do some number, N, of weighted sit ups for the ol' hip flexors.  I think I'll choose N so that the square root of N is twice the square root of the sum of the digits of N.


----------



## ebola?

This is no longer on-topic, but on Saturday I rode 105 mi. on the road bike, w/ 6.5k ft. cumulative elevation gain (rolling hills) (Marin Bike Club Century).  It went better than I thought it would, although my ass was most unhappy 'round mi. 66.

ebola


----------



## double ewe

^congrats on the century! that's no small task for the legs or the ass . . 

yesterday was 40 min fast strides/drills on the track, then 30 min cool-down in the pool.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Krav Maga and I tweaked my shoulder.


----------



## Binge Artist

h0ppinlowrider said:


> I can already do that on my worst day with a hang over prob, but Im looking for a 100% on day 1, Just to show that Im the best, As for marching and drilling Id have no problem with that.  The hand the makes an L is your left...just for future knowlge.



Good luck.  But no matter how good of shape you're in or how well you can march, remember this:

Parris Island ain't all sunshine and rainbows.  It's a very mean and nasty place.  I don't care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees permanently if you let it.  And nobody can hit harder than Parris Island.  But it ain't about how hard you hit, it's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward.  And that's how winning is done!


----------



## ThaiDie4

chainsawr said:


> i walked around athens for a few hours, dodging motorists and such. yes



God, you are so lucky. Jealous!!!!

Well, I finally got in the gym today since god knows how long..

15 minutes cardio (elliptical)
Bicep curls (3 sets of 10)
Leg press (3 sets of 15) 
Abs
Triceps-free weights (3 sets of 10)
Hip Adductor (3 sets of 20)
15 minutes cardio (stationary bike)

Fun stuff.


----------



## Fjones

I didn't know there was a workout thread.   

I worked out by playing racquetball today, as I have been doing almsot every day.  Why isn't this great sport more popular?


----------



## delta_9

A 30 minute bike ride and a few hundred pushups.

...I was feeling lazy today.


----------



## double ewe

60 min body-weight exercises.

not running is frustrating.


----------



## Fjones

delta_9 said:


> A 30 minute bike ride and a few hundred pushups.
> 
> ...I was feeling lazy today.



that's not lazy.  Most people cannot do a few hundred pushups!


----------



## ThaiDie4

^ I cannot do more than 3


----------



## RedLeader

Fjones said:


> that's not lazy.  Most people cannot do a few hundred pushups!



Most people could do 100 pushups in a day, but not in 100 minutes.  It's all about the timeframe when making these claims.  The poster didn't say if he did 10_x_ sets of 10 or busted out 100_x_ in a row, or any other combination.

*Delts/Biceps/Forearms*

Dumbell Shoulder Press 4x12 / 55s
Lift, Clean and Jerk 4x6 /115
Upright Barbell Row 3x10 / 70
Side cable raise 2x15 /20
Reverse Barbell curl 3x10 /65
Rope Hammer Curls 3x12 /25
Cable curls 2 sets till failure / 35
forearm cable curls 2x15 /25


----------



## Fjones

ok, fair point, but even if someone did 100 pushups throughout the course of the day, I still would hesitate to call that "lazy." 

With good form, I can do somewhere between 45 and 50 in a row, so it usually takes me 15 minutes to do 100 (with resting and the shorter sets that follow).  But I am not a big fan of pushups.  I figure, anything you can do more than 15 times is probably something that should have more resistance added.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ThaiDie4 said:


> ^ I cannot do more than 3


No worries.  You can if you continue trying.  I can do 20 with good form then I gets sloppy.  Plank (on forearms) and side plank I could do for days


----------



## KStoner6tb

ThaiDie4 said:


> ^ I cannot do more than 3



You get to do them from you knees though.  I bet you could do 30 from your knees.  TDie=strong


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

On the knees are for girls!  Oh wait...girlie girls.


----------



## RedLeader

Only true gentlemen first think of pushups upon hearing "girls" and "knees."


----------



## KStoner6tb

^Well, not the first thing I thought of coming from PI's mouth!  I was going to make a crude joke but refrained...but I"m sure that crossed her mind too if I know her at all.


----------



## delta_9

Fjones said:


> that's not lazy.  Most people cannot do a few hundred pushups!


I dont do them all in a row(I cant), but rather I do them like Redleader said, sets of 25 or so throughout the day.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> ^Well, not the first thing I thought of coming from PI's mouth!  I was going to make a crude joke but refrained...but I"m sure that crossed her mind too if I know her at all.


For sure!  I was going to say I get on my knees for 2 things....blow jobs and cleaning the floor but I thought this wasn't the correct thread for such talk


----------



## Binge Artist

^goddamnit, why am I always so slow???

Anyway, yesterday, chest & tri's

Bunch of pressing movements, yada yada yada.

I can't believe I missed such a perfect set up for a blow job joke.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> For sure!  I was going to say I get on my knees for 2 things....blow jobs and cleaning the* floor but I thought this wasn't the correct thread for such talk *



Shiiit, a certain HL mod has the dirty minds of you, Binge Artist, and myself all combined.  I'm not trying to name any names or anything...I just know she's obsessed with egg yolks(probably cuz they remind her of testicles)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Binge Artist seems like someone who would pick a fight with his toenails.
Ms. Callas....she be dirty for sure.


----------



## ThaiDie4

KStoner6tb said:


> You get to do them from you knees though.  I bet you could do 30 from your knees.  TDie=strong



Yeah, I do much better when I'm on my knees 

Maybe not 30, I usually do 3 sets of 15. I don't have much upper body strength (partly because I don't work out much), my ab exercizes are even wimpier than that!


----------



## wibble

I started cycling to and from work recently so weekends don't involve a lot of exercise for me and the moment. Just done 200 sit ups and few sets of (girly) push ups. I have weak girly arms...


----------



## RedLeader

*Back*

Deadlift 4x8/225
Barbell Row 3x12 / 95
Wide-Grip Pulldown 3x12 / 120
Dumbell Row 3x15 / 50s
Narrow-Grup Pulldown 3x12 /115
Dual Cable Row 3x12/ 75
Trap Barbell Shrug 2x15/ 225

...that really sucked.  But in a good way.


----------



## AfterGlow

2 miles on treadmill
5 x 10-12 ab crunch machine
4 x 12 torso twist machine
5 x 4-12 bicep curls
5 x 6-12 tricep extensions

feels good, man


----------



## Binge Artist

Been throwing in 10x20 push ups into the daily grind.  Not sure why, though.


----------



## double ewe

10 min warm-up on exercise bike
1.5 miles easy/moderate on treadmill
40 min "fartlek run" in the pool

little less pain when running. i hope it's the "still healing" pain, rather than the "lingering just below the surface" pain.


----------



## wizekrak

3 sets of squats, calf raises, and straight leg dead lifts. I'm lifting more weight than I've ever been able to before so I'm pretty pleased with that. Had a hard time walking up the stairs in my basement after the workout. But I'm desperately trying to build some semblance of an ass. It had been 4 days between today and my last leg workout, I'm hoping that was enough time to rebuild. I'm having a hard time sticking to my 'workout every other day' routine and end up lifting 2 days back to back sometimes. I'm pretty much addicted and its the only thing that calms me down aside from sex (and there hasn't been any of that for a month)...


----------



## RedLeader

^That's great to hear.  I know that when I get back into it, or try to kick it up a notch, it's always the legs that seem to beg for the most recovery time.  And legs, for some people (me and possibly you) seem to be the hardest to get the mass onto.  I'm leg-pressing 3 times what I was 8 months ago, and I still feel like my legs are really tiny!  Just gotta keep at it!

It's generally accepted that one should wait between 48 and 72 hours between working the exact same muscle again at minimum, so working out every other day is fine, as long as you're doing somewhat of a split (diferent parts on different days).  But it's definately a good addiction.  I know I have a very addictive personality, so if I can channel this through working out, my life flows a lot better.


----------



## wizekrak

Redleader said:


> ^That's great to hear.  I know that when I get back into it, or try to kick it up a notch, it's always the legs that seem to beg for the most recovery time.  And legs, for some people (me and possibly you) seem to be the hardest to get the mass onto.  I'm leg-pressing 3 times what I was 8 months ago, and I still feel like my legs are really tiny!  Just gotta keep at it!
> 
> It's generally accepted that one should wait between 48 and 72 hours between working the exact same muscle again at minimum, so working out every other day is fine, as long as you're doing somewhat of a split (diferent parts on different days).  But it's definately a good addiction.  I know I have a very addictive personality, so if I can channel this through working out, my life flows a lot better.



Yeah, I have a 3 days split, with a minimum of 3 days between hitting the same muscle group twice except forearms which get a beating from maintaining grip on leg day. If I'm hitting a muscle group twice in a week I like to mix up my lifts a bit. If I'm doing chest/triceps/shoulders twice in a week I'll start one day with dips, then incline press and a variety of shoulder exercises, the second day I'll focus more on lower chest and triceps. I always like to do the big compounds first and finish off with some isolation work.

I've been able to add 10 pounds to my lower body lifts each time for the last few weeks but I have a feeling that's going to start slowing down soon. I'm finding my grip strength is starting to hold me back, especially once things get above 150 pounds.


----------



## RedLeader

Sounds like you're doing a good job setting up your workout.  As for the grip, you can actually work on that.  Look into purchasing something like this.  How to use it should be pretty obvious.  But I know what you mean about grip.  I've battled this too, as well as having small hands.  Small hands can make barbell work kinda tricky.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

personal training session today.........bring it!


----------



## KStoner6tb

It's already been brought.

Back day today:

Wide grip chins:  4X failure then self spot
Deads:  4x12
Dumbell Rows:  1x12, 1x8, 1x6, 1x4(heavy)
Barbell Rows:  ^Same
Lat dumbell pullovers: 3x10

ended up skipping 3.5 mi jog this morning.  playing pickup basketball later.


----------



## RedLeader

I haven't done anything physical.  But I did learn that it is "dumbbell" and not "dumbell," which makes me feel like quite the fool


----------



## Binge Artist

^dumass


----------



## KStoner6tb

Redleader said:


> I haven't done anything physical.  But I did learn that it is "dumbbell" and not "dumbell," which makes me feel like quite the fool



Thanks teach :D




I feel like an idiot now but I never knew that.  It's still barbell though right, and not barbbell?


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> ^dumass



haha, cleaver. 

*chest/tris*

Smith Machine Bench Press 10,10,8,8
Inc Dumbbell Press 12,12,12
Chest Press Machine 10,10,8,8
Dumbbell Fly 12,12,12
Tri Pushdown 15, 15
Single-Arm Tricep Cable Extension 15, 15

stomach upset all session - didn't hit the numbers I wanted


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> It's already been brought.


It has indeed.  If I hurt now, I am fucked tomorrow.  It is a familiar good ache not pain.
75 min Yoga on Wednesday sounds better for my body than 55 min weight lifting.


----------



## Dave

Legs day for me today. Front squats, deadlifts, leg press/lunging woodchopper, calf press and lunge-'n-medicine-ball-twist. It's been a while since I've done some of these; my legs are just singing to me now.


----------



## double ewe

60 min spin class
35 min hard deep-water running

pretty exhausted by the end of it all.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Cycled with a group of friends around the Botanical Gardens and river, great coming down, but hard pedalling going up the hill.


----------



## KStoner6tb

LivingInTheMoment said:


> Cycled with a group of friends around the Botanical Gardens and river, great coming down, but hard pedalling going up the hill.



This guy kills me "great coming down, but hard pedalling going up the hill?" LMFAO


----------



## double ewe

60 min body-weight exercises for legs and core, 10-20 seconds between sets
75 min spin class

brutal day for the legs. i think spinning is what i need if i'm gonna have to do a lot of cardio in the gym. (and if i keep putting off repairing my bike)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I spin 4-5 days a week.  Effective cardio and I dare say it has lifted my arse up a bit.


----------



## waterheart776

Ran on a treadmill with incline up to 1.0 for 2 miles. I felt great afterwards!


----------



## Fjones

Redleader said:


> I haven't done anything physical.  But I did learn that it is "dumbbell" and not "dumbell," which makes me feel like quite the fool



What?  Surely you jest.  Who are you and why are you using Redleader's computer?


----------



## wibble

Cyclings to and from work again today. Beendoing it 5 days in a row for 4 weeks pretty much now and my legs just feel less and less fresh despite having pretty relaxing weekends.
Hoping they manage to get it together soon.


----------



## FlowMotion

Ran 2.5 miles and now its time for a nice cool bath.


FM


----------



## wizekrak

Blasted my back and abs today, tightening my form on chins and pull ups to really hit the lats and minimizing the work my arms are doing.


----------



## aanallein

bench 135x20 185x12 225x8 245x3 275x1 225x8
deadlift 135x12 225x10 315x6 405x1 450x1 490x1 510x1 540x1
7 sets of bent row at 135 lbs
calf raises


----------



## KStoner6tb

Whoaaa!!^^ Alien sighting..where have you been hiding man?


----------



## aanallein

haha i've had a long busy summer so i wasn't able to post much


----------



## Breecamb

Hour long run yesterday - then my PT session this morning  - leg press, pull downs, chest press and something else in which the name escapes me 8) (pulling up weight but its working the between the shoulders...) 

Woohoo - sculpting my bod 

Update: seated chest pull up (or that is what is written in my program)


----------



## Binge Artist

Breecamb said:


> ...the name escapes me 8) (pulling up weight but its working the between the shoulders...)



:shrugs: No clue.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

I assisted a friend doing her garden, now that was a lot of hard work, better then any gym work! Plus the achievement at the end-was a bonus!


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> way to work those green thumbs!!  yah the achievement must feel great!  kind of like tryin to have the best alt account in BL history.  am i right?



I read your other similar posts, and I'm trying to put it all together.  Are you saying that LivingInTheMoment is actually GenericMind?

Anyway, yesterday, back & bis.

3 x [Triset: 7 wide grip pronated pull ups, 7 close grip supinated pull ups, 7 wide grip semi supinated pull ups]

5 x 5 deadlifts

3 x [Superset: 10 close grip pullups, 10 barbell curls]


----------



## double ewe

yesterday was a deep-water "tempo run" . . 90 second dwr sprints followed by 30 second freestyle swimming sprints followed by 30 seconds rest. essentially 16 min @ 5k effort w/ 4 min rest thrown in.

+ 30 min warm-up/cool-down

legs feel like they've been pretty well blasted. still not sure how fitness will translate to land (and will likely have to start over in aerobic build-up once i'm back), but i feel like i'm getting better at pushing myself cross-training.


----------



## KStoner6tb

double ewe said:


> yesterday was a deep-water "tempo run" . . 90 second dwr sprints followed by 30 second freestyle swimming sprints followed by 30 seconds rest. essentially 16 min @ 5k effort w/ 4 min rest thrown in.
> 
> + 30 min warm-up/cool-down
> 
> legs feel like they've been pretty well blasted. still not sure how fitness will translate to land (and will likely have to start over in aerobic build-up once i'm back), but i feel like i'm getting better at pushing myself cross-training.



I think i asked you this before, but how do you time yourself in the water?


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> I think i asked you this before, but how do you time yourself in the water?



After a while, you learn to judge your pace.

For example, in the gym, I walk a certain distance in between exercises to time my sets.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^Maybe in between sets because you're not completely focused...but while doing freestyle swimming sprints?  It just seems hard to keep track IMO.  YOu lose track of time when doing intense shit.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Friday is my day off however I ran 2 miles in the heat.  I was hungover today.
3 skater boys said hey lady your dog needs a drink.  I know!  My dog will not drink water when he obvioiusly needs it.  I have to pour it over him.  

I did not know LITM was an alt.  I file that info under who gives a shit.  You are a savvy sleuth, KStoner


----------



## KStoner6tb

^ I didn't know you had a dog?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and a cat, dude.








wrong thread but I don't give a shit


----------



## BeckyLee

^lol, cute animal pics r welcome everywhere. 

I did a "basic yoga" class and it KICKED my ASS! Yoga is some hard shit.. Anyone who's a yogi must be strong as hell.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

RAWR!  I  yoga.


----------



## wizekrak

Ugh, I strained my forearm yesterday somehow so I had to take it real easy today. Just did some waited side bends at 70 pounds (tied a 45 and a 25 plate together with some yellow nylon rope) and some knee raises. I was surprised how well the knee raises hit my upper abs. I'm going to have to do them more often, I've been ignoring direct ab work for a while but I need to start building a little more ab mass to even myself out. I'm still putting on a pound a week and realky can't complain, looking noticeably better than I did a month or so ago.


----------



## Fjones

Racquetball.  Then the gym kicked us out because they close at 9 PM now on Friday (!??)

So I went to the track and ran a mile.  6:06.  During the final lap I knew I was close to cracking 6 minutes, but I just couldn't muster up the will to go any faster.  My lungs were hurting.


----------



## wibble

Been doing some rather vigorous hoovering and scrubbing today as it's house cleaning day.
Consumed a load of shit food last night so think I might have to do some extra exercise to make up for it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning
55 min weight lifting w/supersets and tons of core work.

I don't count that I cleaned the house today, did 4 loads of laundry, ran errands, and walked the dog


----------



## wizekrak

My forearm is all fixed up. 3 sets of dips, bench, fly's, shoulder press, and tricep pull downs and some ab work. I need the middle part of my chest to fill in a little more, where the clavicle meets the sternum, but I assume if I put on a little more mass it'll even out. I'm hooked.


----------



## Opiate 420

I hiked up this huge hill in a nearby regional park


----------



## double ewe

5 min deep-water running + 200m swim + 90 second dwr sprint
repeat for 70 min with little/no rest
15 min exercises/strides in the pool

harder to get the kind of workouts i need in the pool, but i don't have a lot of options


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Monday routine
45 min Spin
45 min Pilates


----------



## aanallein

incline dumbbell press 80x10 90x10 100x10 110x9 120x7 130x5

did some flies, diamonds, and dips but that last set of incline db was all that mattered :D


----------



## smokenjoke

I wanked vigorously with a spliff in my mouth, doesnt half get the lungs pumping


----------



## double ewe

60 min body-weight exercises for legs and core
40 min dwr workout


----------



## Jesse Drake II

I'm in the process of doing my "150 push ups, and 50 pull ups" routine. Don't hassle me! I'm taking a bluelight break.


----------



## godskitchen

New to this thread and forum - but I like it - I am a spin instructor so today I took 3 classes of spin/rpm and ran with my dog for 7k a bit of a fitness nut love the endorphine fixxxxxxxx ... 15o push ups great effort!!


----------



## Jesse Drake II

I like this thread too! Good to see people being active. 25 push ups, followed by 10 pull ups is a set, a short break, and repeat. The workout goes pretty quickly.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Jesse Drake II said:


> I'm in the process of doing my "150 push ups, and 50 pull ups" routine. Don't hassle me! I'm taking a bluelight break.



Dude that will make you strong as a bull.  Pullups, pushups, and dips are great for strength especially.  Also give your muscle a very 'dense' look IMO.  I'm a fan


----------



## KStoner6tb

so how did you work out today generic?  you never answered the question..




EDIT:  Me, running 3 miles then doing chest day.  Adding in lots of weighted pushups today.


----------



## Jesse Drake II

This is healthy living. I came here to get away from all the troll stuff that is talked about in other places. Let's hear about workouts!


----------



## RedLeader

*Chest/Tris*

Bench 135x12, 185x6, 205x3, 225x1 (failed  )
Incline Dumbbell Press 50sx15, 55x10, 60x8, 70x6
Chest Press 150x10, 150x10, 175x6
Dumbbell Fly 20sx15, 25x12, 30x8
Narrow Incline Barbell Bench 95x12, 95x10
Tricep Rope 30x15, 35x12
Skullcrusher 60x15, 70x12


----------



## Jesse Drake II

I have my gym routine saved on my work computer. I'll post that later for people to possibly take some ideas from... I am a fan of this thread!


----------



## Binge Artist

^lol, I just don't think LITM is GM

Chest & Tris:

1. Incline Bench, 5 x 5 @ 205
2. Flat Bench, 5 x 15 @ 155
3. Dumbbell flies, 5 x 15 @ 20 
4. Dips, 3 x 15
5. Push downs, 4 sets
6. Skull crushers 4 x 10 @ 50


----------



## double ewe

400m swim
5 min easy deep-water running
6 x :90 dwr @ 95% w/ :45 active recovery
3 x 3:00 @ 90% w/ :45 recovery
10 min easy dwr
400m swimming, alternating sprint/recovery each 25m
15 min strength and stretching

kind of a hodge-podge, but mixing things up helps a lot with the boredom. basically came out w/ 70 min aerobic exercise, and 25 of those at/near anaerobic threshold.


----------



## thujone

a friend rekindled my love for biking last week and since then i've been hitting the trails daily.

later on, i put a 20 minute session into the punching bag and 10 minutes of shoulder work.  yeah, that's all i can do.  my shoulders are out of shape


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> PI you can file this under whatever you want.  Next to you extensive porn collection will suffice.


Shhh...or else I will stop sharing my stuff.

45 min spin
45 min pilates


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

man cant believe it took me this long to find this thread. pretty cool idea for a social. 

just did 5 mile run and feeling good. i am in the middle of training for a half marathon in december. 

if i can pull this off well i would be quite proud of myself. 

just like to add that i love the discipline aspect that fitness adds to my life. w/out it, well, i would have a lot less of an apparently good thing. i have begun to notice it is having a positive affect on other areas of my life


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Shhh...or else I will stop sharing my stuff.



Noo  I didn't mean your 'personal' clippings, I meant next to the donkey show clips and stuff 

Today:  Ran 3/4 speed, 6 mins on, 2 mins walk for around 2 miles.  Next ran 4 miles.  Then did a baby jog for 2mins, walked 6 mins the same 2 miles back.

Lots of numbers I know.

Biceps & forearms later on today

  that run killed me this morning


----------



## mariacallas

Jesse Drake II said:


> This is healthy living. I came here to get away from all the troll stuff that is talked about in other places. Let's hear about workouts!



Werd. I cleaned up the thread of all off topic posts. Be good people! *yes you*


----------



## wizekrak

3 sets of squats, calf raises, and straight leg dead lifts. My grip strength is definitely improving, I don't have worry about failing at 150 pounds any more. I find I get a better forearm workout doing deadlifts and calf raises than I do on my back/biceps day. Going to hit the chest, shoulders, and triceps tomorrow before I spend the weekend in the sun with cold beer.


----------



## double ewe

am -- 30 min body-weight exercises for legs and arms

pm -- 60 min dwr workout


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

55 min intensive intervals...I love that class!


----------



## Jesse Drake II

Did a quick workout: push ups(perfect push-up handles), Dips, Pull-ups, and dumbell curls, followed by 4 sets of lunges around the house. My girl and I took a walk tonight, but I didn't get the heart rate pumping much, she likes to walk really chill. I did want to get some leg lifts in for my stomach, but the beer I just poured is going to put me into sleepy mode soon enough.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Cycling for 15 km with my companion, lots of muscle pain as a result-that was a long ride for me.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Jesse Drake II said:


> Did a quick workout: *push ups(perfect push-up handles)*, Dips, Pull-ups, and dumbell curls, followed by 4 sets of lunges around the house. My girl and I took a walk tonight, but I didn't get the heart rate pumping much, she likes to walk really chill. I did want to get some leg lifts in for my stomach, but the beer I just poured is going to put me into sleepy mode soon enough.




Hey, how are those?  I've been thinking about buying them.


----------



## rm-rf

chest strength train:

incline press w freeweights x4
cable flys x4
decline press w hammer strength machine x4
flat bench press w freeweights x4
buncha random abs stuff
bone density in hands training vs steel pipes, a tree, and a punching bag
ran for 15 mins


----------



## double ewe

swam a mile.


----------



## RedLeader

Will a new version of this thread ever be made? 

It's my off-day today.


----------



## KStoner6tb

We do it different in HL(because we all look young and healthy)...2,000 is the new 1,000 in here.  


I had to do a ton of shit today, and today is my mega cal day...So i did nothing as well.


big day tomorrow.


----------



## Fjones

Wyld 4 X said:


> Hey, how are those?  I've been thinking about buying them.



Excellent.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## AfterGlow

Just got back from the gym.

45 mins on treadmill
5 sets ab crunch machine
4 sets torso twist machine
5 sets lat row machine
5 sets dip machine
5 sets lat pulley pulldowns

Came home and had 4 eggs with whole grain toast and coffee.

Is it my imagination, or does food taste WAY better right after a workout?


----------



## KStoner6tb

AfterGlow said:


> Is it my imagination, or does food taste WAY better right after a workout?



So much more satisfying.  Feeding that hunger that's built up from phsycial activity= awesome.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Redleader said:


> Will a new version of this thread ever be made?


Yeah I was thinking this as well.

I did not go to the gym for 930a for my Saturday exercise classes.  
Coronas and late night dancing with the girls plus Burger King got the best of me last night.

No biggie.  60min spin class and 2 hour vigorous hike planned for tomorrow.


----------



## euphoria

steady uphill and downhill hike
ab roller thing
about to go swimming


----------



## double ewe

hour of exercises for legs/core. lots of squats and calf-raises, one-legged and two.

i know my body appreciates getting to build up for a little while, instead of being constantly torn down by running. my weight has almost immediately stabilized about ten pounds heavier. now if i could just fix this calf so i can go back to beating the hell out of myself . .


----------



## p-mo

AfterGlow said:


> Just got back from the gym.
> 
> 45 mins on treadmill
> 5 sets ab crunch machine
> 4 sets torso twist machine
> 5 sets lat row machine
> 5 sets dip machine
> 5 sets lat pulley pulldowns
> 
> Came home and had 4 eggs with whole grain toast and coffee.
> 
> Is it my imagination, or does food taste WAY better right after a workout?



Nothing better than a satisfying shake when I get out of the gym...


----------



## double ewe

easy 4 mile run.

not 100% pain free, but definitely felt better than the last time i tried running.


----------



## Binge Artist

So, for morning cardio, I've done away with my 1 mile jog.  Instead, I do 10 supersets--10 pull ups followed by 20 push ups.  Much more fun than jogging, and I figure both burn ~ 100-200 calories.


----------



## aanallein

chest

incline dumbbell press  80sx10 90sx10 100sx10 110sx9 120sx6 *130sx8*
flat dumbbell press 120sx8 130sx8 135sx5


----------



## double ewe

60 min BRUTAL spin class


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min of yoga


----------



## lostNfound

KStoner6tb said:


> So much more satisfying.  Feeding that hunger that's built up from phsycial activity= awesome.



Funny you say that, I can't eat much after a workout.
I try to have a decent meal about an hour and half before hand.
After my workout though, food is the last thing I want, my body just doesn't feel like it. I don't know if it's that full feeling or what but I normally just have a banana or two and handful of roasted almonds and maybe some toast, just 'light food'. Otherwise, I'll have a protein shake and that's enough.

I've just been doing loads of cardio lately.


----------



## kroozer_*

My workout for the day was carrying 80lb bundles of shingles up a ladder at work. As well as the whole labor aspect as well. Construction work with some gym style exercise has allowed me to reach good cuts in my musculature.


----------



## RedLeader

*Legs/Traps*

Front Squat 10,10,8,8
Hack Press 10,10,8,8
Barbell Dips 12, 12, 12
Leg Ext 12,12,12
Hamstring Curl 12,12,12
Hip Abd 15,15
Hip Add 15,15
Calf Raise 15,15,15
Barbell Trap 12,12
Cable Trap 15,15

...that was an intense one.  But I took 4 days in a row off, so I owed myself a torture session.


----------



## double ewe

30 min body-weight exercises for legs
4 mi run, easy/moderate

legs feel like concrete after spin yesterday.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
45 min pilates


----------



## RedLeader

*Delts/Biceps/Forearms*

military 10,10,8,8,6
reverse smith military 10,10,8,8
lateral raise machine 10,10,10
front/side raise each 15,15  
bicep barbell curl 10,10,10
hammer rope crurl 12,12,12
formarm curls 15,15


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Walked for 5km with a friend, sore for days.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

nothing yet today, am going to start going to the gym again after I've paid this month's rent...

But usually it's some heavy gardening/yoga for a few hours.

Don't feel in the best of shape though - and after being ill, I lost 7lbs so need to get back on it.


----------



## D's

In the ROTC we had fun running up a hill.
run 25% speed up a hill, come back and do 50 push ups.
run 50% speed up hill, come back  and do 50 sit ups
run 75% speed up hill, come back and do 50 three point push up's
run 100% up hill, come back and do 50 sit ups that you move both your head and leg's

sprint half way up hill, jog back and Halimeda sprint back to the top and job back, do 50 push up's with it.

Then we all got in a circle, and did all those exercises, but we added the one where you lay on ur back with ur hands under you and move ur leg's up in down in an angle (like a bicycle thing, but ur not pleading ur jus moven em up and down).

So after all this shit i'm tired, towards the end i was strugglen with push up's, my arms were shaking, i was sweatin, i was litterly brown being in the dirt so much. and i couldnt even sing with them in the acadence things.
For some reason I signed up to practice to get my ranger's badge.
I hear I have to walk a long distance with weights in a book pack, that sucks but the survival things sound fun.

I made it back to my dorm running only on adrenaline. No one told me that it was bad to take ice cold showers when ur over heating like that. No wonder I was so dizzy.


Tomorrow at the same time I think we just have to do a mix of run,jog, and sprint's in a 2 mile course.

What's cool about the ROTC is they diddn't bitch at me that I was out of shape. They told me if I did as many exercises I could "right" that is all that mattered.


----------



## wibble

I cycled to work today as usual but I have to take my bike for a service today so will have to walk home from there which will be a welcome change, my legs hate me at the moment.


----------



## D's

I ran 3 miles this morning, I got sick about 4 times. For being a new ex-smoker running was never my thing. Now after running that much I don't even want tobacco anymore.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

did a few hours of digging mulch and mulching apple trees on wednesday, thursday I chopped 15 big stakes with a hand axe, which was fun, not done that in a good 4/5 years...and last night I danced for a few hours til I was too molly'ed out. mmmm today will do some yoga in the sunshine to refreshen myself...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 min weights


----------



## Mehm

big ass waves bro!


----------



## wizekrak

Started adding some xtra weight to my chins and pull ups. Started with a 25 pound weight in a backpack and could only manage 4 or 5 reps, had to knock it down to 20 and then 15 pounds to grind out a measly 5 reps by the last set.

The rest was the usual back and biceps routine with increased weight (about 5 pounds per lift). I need to hit the abs pretty hard tomorrow. I think I'm not eating enough though, only a few more pounds until I'm up to 150.


----------



## aanallein

front grip pulldowns 100 120 140 160 180 200 220 250
underhand pulldowns 100 120 140 160 180
cable rows 100 120 140
db shrugs 40s 50s 60s 70s 80s 90s 100s 110s

currently at 272 lbs


----------



## RedLeader

^ post progress pics dude


----------



## aanallein

i need to buy a charger for my camera. somehow it got lost in my move (i think thrown away with some other random things). i'll have to take a pic of me in the gym with a pump haha. =)


----------



## euphoria

biked ten miles on some pretty intense hills, then walked all over san francisco for pretty much the entire day. i am seriously beat.


----------



## Mehm

PsyT said:


> how big! the break I learned on got up to 15 feet a couple weeks ago. but alas I had already headed inland to the midwest to begin my PHD!



about 6 feet.  nothing like the major winter storms that will see some breaks over 30 feet.  but still, a 6 foot wave will kick your ass for a good 20 seconds :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

Gainin?  That you?^


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Gaian


----------



## KStoner6tb

sunyata, sahmadididjfdi whatever.  How did you workout this morning PI?  I ran about 4.5 miles and doin biceps/forearms later.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

Rock Climbing :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I exercise after work.
45 min spinning class
I did not feel like staying for Pilates.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I exercise after work.



Hang on lemme write that down real quick so I know for future reference.  8)

I've thought about tryin yoga before...if you had to pick between yoga and pillates, what is more beneficial?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fuck you man in the nicest way possible and I would suggest yoga.

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/yoga/yoga-for-athletes?page=0
Try these poses.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ I just started working yoga in the last 3 months..I'm liking it alot..and now have someone to do it with til I can find an Ashtanga class...


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Fuck you man in the nicest way possible and I would suggest yoga.
> 
> http://www.womenshealthmag.com/yoga/yoga-for-athletes?page=0
> Try these poses.



:D  

I really need to do something for flexibility PI.  I think I'm experiencing certain aches and pains because I'm not stretching enough.  I fuckin hate stretching tho.  Don't like the feeling.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

dude I know the feeling..havent stretched this much since I left high school...oh well..sooner rather than later


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

For sure. 
My husband is in the same state too.


----------



## BeckyLee

Now that school has started, I take the dog for a 20 min jog every morn...
It's hella awesome that I'm killing 2 (or 3) birds w/one stone:
Exercising and ummm _relieving_ the dog
Exercising my body and waking up my brain!

HELL YES FOR MORNING RUNS!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Relieving the dog Becky?  ahahah ok however you wanna put it.  :D

But yes, I will never stop preaching morning runs as the best things ever.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I've never been able to run for shit... not sure why...coz I can cycle pretty good...


----------



## BeckyLee

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> I've never been able to run for shit... not sure why...coz I can cycle pretty good...



My run is literally more of a combination of a jump and speedwalk... pretty slow and not TOO hard on the knees... but yeah running is hella hard on the joints and knees... when I had a bike I would take a BIKERIDE w/my dog in the mornings! Now THAT was FUN!

Also, I ALWAYS spend at least ten min afterwards doing a thorough stretch... Those sore muscles are gonna be killin ya if ya don't!


----------



## lostNfound

half an hour interval sprints 
half an hour spin cycle

an hour of free weights working chest, triceps & biceps

feels good man


----------



## L2R

before work
Two machines, back and forth 5 sets each of 10 reps
Seated row 60kgs
Bench press 70kgs
All in about ten minutes


----------



## D's

Here's my day, I woke up at 4:00AM, ate a small breakfast and was out the door at 4:45am.
warmed up stretching. Started with 50 sit-up's, rest 45 sit-ups, rest 40 sit up's, rest 35 sit-up's, rest 30 SU's, rest 25 SU's, rest 20 SU's, rest 15 SU's, rest 10 SU's, rest 5 SU's rest. Next set; 50 Push-Up's rest, 40 Push-Up's rest, 30 Push-Up's rest, 20 Push-up's rest, 10 Push-up's rest. 
Began to work on cardio; sprint 25% 100 meters, 50% 100 meters, 75% 100 meters, 100% 100 meters. rest. Jog 2 miles, I did better, did 2 miles in 19:50. I could have done better. 

Waking up same time tomorrow, doing weight training, and swimming.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^how long were your 'rests?'


----------



## D's

^for the push up's you arch your back, depends, since I'm just starting to work out my rest's were for 60 seconds, later It will only be 30. For the sit up's my rest was 10 seconds (or 10 long inhales.) For sprint's your rest was waiting your turn to run again. We were paired in 5 lines with 6 people a line. Jogging, you just have to rest while your arms are above your heart, and hands are touching the back of your head.


Seriously, I puked, it was awful. I kept going. Drank plenty of water.

I can tell you that it's been 5 days no cigarette and I can feel it. Not getting as tired as I was.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^hahah yah puking always spices up the workout man.  Good job on pushin through tho.  I'm a big fan of pushups myself D's.  

Congrats on quitting the cigs too.  Keep it up.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min Yoga + 3 people in the class=opportunity and challenged to try new poses
Oooh my lower back and shoulders worked tonight!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

50 press ups as soon as I woke up after some stretches quickly...

Onto an hour's yoga when I get home tonight.


----------



## Mehm

Nice but choppy because there is several different sources and types of swell.  Ground swell from the south and north west combining with north wind swell.  It makes these weird waves that look like their going to be huge but evaporate at the last second.  Everyone out there was getting faked out.  Anyways, I dropped in on some nice faces, I think one of them was at least 5 feet.  All told, it was a solid 2 hour paddle.


----------



## double ewe

800m jog
4 x [50 x calf raises, 30 per leg x one-leg calf raises, 400m jog]
4 x [30 push-ups, 30 sit-ups, 25 balance-ball push-ups, 20 toe-touches]

was gonna do deep-water running instead of the core/arm stuff but i forgot that the indoor swim team had started practicing.


----------



## D's

Well, workout sucked this morning. First off, my ex girlfriend broke my toe last night.
Today I pulled a hamstring muscle, and my calve muscle sprinting.
Good thing ab muscles only take 24 hours to heal, unlike triceps and biceps take 48 hours.
Worked on my abs mostly all morning since I cant do to much on my feet.

I think I didn't stretch properlly this morning, my broken toe really took out a lot of my leg stretch's.

sucks! :[


----------



## Dextrose

...Jerked off for 30 minutes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Intensive Intervals!
I  that class.


----------



## rangrz

in full marching order (75-100lbs of gear)

500 push ups in sets of 60.
jogged/ran 20km.
100 chin ups in sets of 25.

during the push ups, we had 7.62mm rounds flying over our heads....to make sure no one quit and stood up.

and 100 pretend parachute landings. (just jumping off a platform, landing and doing the right roll/knee bending)

fun times.

tomorrrow:

3 miles swimming in full fighting order. then 3 more in swimming gear.


----------



## KStoner6tb

how much mvpd?^


----------



## D's

rangrz said:


> in full marching order (75-100lbs of gear)
> 
> 500 push ups in sets of 60.
> jogged/ran 20km.
> 100 chin ups in sets of 25.
> 
> during the push ups, we had 7.62mm rounds flying over our heads....to make sure no one quit and stood up.
> 
> and 100 pretend parachute landings. (just jumping off a platform, landing and doing the right roll/knee bending)
> 
> fun times.
> 
> tomorrrow:
> 
> 3 miles swimming in full fighting order. then 3 more in swimming gear.



Nice that sounds funner than my military work out. I just have a master sergeant yelling at me!

Well I broke a toe, pulled a hamstring and a calve muscle. The shit fucking hurts.
so all I could really do this morning was sit up's and crunches. I really wanted to run. I hate fucking hate watching my team having to run 5 miles while i'm just sitting there. 
anyone have any ideas on how to recover pulled muscles faster? I've already eatn 4 banana's, and drank lots of water.


----------



## rangrz

I have a Master Warrant yelling at me. (we dont have M/Sgt I'm a M/Cpl whos an Acting Sgt)

and no mdpv, 150mg of D-amphetamine.


----------



## hoopyfrood

~ 30 mins of running everyday for the last 5 days.  today I got a little over 3.5 miles.

Nothing too bad; just need to get my cardio down everyday from now on.


----------



## Process

Morning: 15 reps of push up/squats followed by a 45 min run

Late afternoon" upper body- bench presses 18 reps of 210 pound weights.

Gotten fat been off stims for almost 2 months (=


----------



## KStoner6tb

rangrz said:


> I have a Master Warrant yelling at me. (we dont have M/Sgt I'm a M/Cpl whos an Acting Sgt)
> 
> and no mdpv, 150mg of D-amphetamine.



That dosen't get your heart feelin too shaky?  I've tried working out on adderall, but it almost had like a counter effect.  I was constantly worryin my heart was gonna pop.

Did delts and abbs yesterday
15 mins of abb stuff first

Superset cleans with dumbbell press instead of just doing clean&press as it was bugging my shoulder a little bit.  

This kicked my ass as I was still trying to catch my breath from cleans as I went straight to the military press bench and grabbed the dumbbells.  4 sets.

Side delt raises 4x10
front delt raises 1x10 1x8 1x6(heavy spotting with the other hand)

weighted neck raises 3x10

finito


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class
55 min compound exercises w/weights


----------



## double ewe

thurs (in the pool):

200m swim
8 x 60 sec stride drills
5 min dwr jog
6 x 3 min sprint/swim intervals (90 sec dwr sprint + 50m swim sprint) w/ 30 sec active recovery
500m swim

fri:

2 mi jog w/ two dogs
60 min spin class

at the very least, red-lining the heart pretty consistently. leg is feeling better, but i'm very cautious about my optimism.


----------



## D's

I had sex this morning, lasted about an hour and 30 minutes. Tired as fuck now. My hamstring, and calve still hurt. My broken toe is feeling better, might bike a little today.


----------



## lazydullard

I walk 15 minutes to and from work. Did 24 pushups, 110 crunches, prolly will stretch in a bit.

I know most people don't consider this a workout, but it keeps me in better condition than most my peers. And I'm trying to build it up and get healthier.

Planning to walk about 6 miles today. Trying to fight my laziness off currently.


----------



## rangrz

350 chin ups/pull ups mixed, in full fighting order. Done in sets of 40.

naw, I'm so use to stims that the androgenic effect doesn't get my racing or nothing.


----------



## double ewe

swam a mile, then did 20 min of stride/strength stuff


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spin class to work off the pint of Haagen Dazs Coconut Pineapple ice cream I ate last night


----------



## theotherside

Went on a short run, well long for me, and did arm curls with a 25 pound weight.


----------



## rangrz

5am full fighting order 14km run though the bush/a valley.


----------



## theotherside

^^ Damn dude, I ran 3/4 of a mile! How long has it taken you to be able to run for that long? I would love to be able to run even 2 or 3 miles....maybe someday.


----------



## mealltach

-20 min of hard intervals on the elliptical machine (yawn)
-20 minutes cross-training - 1 minute sprints on treadmill interspersed with jumping squats and push-ups
-new circuit I haven't done before 
-90 walking lunges (that's 45 per leg)
-abs and back stuff
-15 min yoga and stretching

I love going to the gym on Sundays - I can mix it up a lot.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

12 ounce curls all day bruddah


----------



## double ewe

1.5 mi warm-up
4 x [50 x calf raises + 30/leg x one-leg calf raises + 400m jog]
800m cool-down
30 min super-sets for arms/chest/back

still some dull pain/tightness in my lower left leg. so it's improving, but a long way from when i can quit worrying about it.


----------



## rangrz

theotherside26 said:


> ^^ Damn dude, I ran 3/4 of a mile! How long has it taken you to be able to run for that long? I would love to be able to run even 2 or 3 miles....maybe someday.




7 years of being yelled at all the time by a sergeant.


----------



## AfterGlow

40 mins on treadmill
5 sets ab crunch machine
4 sets torso twist machine
5 sets wide grip chest presses
5 sets narrow grip chest presses
5 sets pec squeeze machine


----------



## L2R

3 x 10 x 60kgs on the peckdeck
3 x 10 x 60 kgs on lat pull down
3 x 10 x 40kgs on tri pul down

just a quickie pump up
got my old punching bag up on the huge balcony in the new place. can't wait to go sick on it.


----------



## RedLeader

Well after taking 11 days off through an emotional collapse/binge, I hit the gym at 5:00am today.  I seem to only have lost about 5% of my strength, which is good, considering I lost 9lbs   Back down to to 148lbs grrr.  

*Chest/Tris*

bench press 135x12, 155x8, 185x4, 205x1
incline dumbbell press 45sx15, 50sx12, 55sx6
chest press 150x10, 150x10, 170x6
dumbbell fly 20sx15, 25sx12, 30sx10
skullcrushers 65x12, 65x12
tricep pushdown 75x10, 75x10
bodyweight dips 10,10,10


----------



## Binge Artist

^Pretty good numbers for your bodyweight.  I didn't realize you were that light.  How tall are you, four feet?


----------



## RedLeader

5'5.  Was 115lbs soaked wet before I started lifting.  Classic high school geek build.


----------



## wizekrak

Today was an ab day since I did back yesterday, my ab definition is pretty decent, but as with everything else I could use some more mass.

3 sets of 10, 80lb side bends
3 sets of inclined situps to failure
3 sets suspended  leg raises to failure.

I'm thinking of hitting abs ever other day so that I can have at least some kind of workout daily, or throwing a day of yoga in there somewhere, I hear it does wonders.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min Yoga...it does do wonders


----------



## double ewe

60 min spin class
10 min quick easy run

just not sure what to think about my leg. there's still a sensation of "not-rightness" in it, but no real pain or impairment to speak of.


----------



## The Real Fatman

morining sex, went for a walk around Pattaya beach about time to go get my daily massage and then more sex  and walking.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Dude, just please, please be using protection.  That's all we ask...

--

*Back/Traps*

Deadlift 135x12, 225x6, 275x2, 315x1 
T-Bar Row 90x10, 90x10, 90x10
Single-Arm Dumbbell Row 50sx12, 50sx12
Widegrip Pulldown 100x12, 125x8, 125x8
Narrowgrip Pulldown 115x10, 115x10
Barbell Trap Shrug 185x15, 185x12
Pullups 10
Chinups 12

Downed a shake and some chicken and off to bed.


----------



## D's

Well I showed up to Army PT in "Civilian" workout cloths. So my Master Sarge sent me home, I'll be damned if I woke up at 4:00am and not do anything. So I made the best of the day and ran/jogged 5 miles. Took me about 40minutes in total. When I came back around my Master Sarge saw that I ran so civilian cloths or not he told me to get back with the group and for the next 30 minutes we did sprint's, push ups, and sit ups.

Sucks in a way, I don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow. (I need a ROTC T shirt and I don't have one.)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
45 min pilates


----------



## L2R

warmed up on skipping rope in the nice sun on the huge new balcony wiggin out the cats watching
had a short conversation with the punching bag which has been sitting in my parent's garage for probably more than 10 years. got my heart rate going a bit and warmed my muscles up.
gym on the way to work
benchpress
15 x 70kgs
7 x 80kgs (almost laid an egg getting this off the rested position)
8 x 75kgs
seated row
3 x 10 x 70kgs
benchpress again
8 x 75kgs
seated row again
8 x 70kgs


----------



## wizekrak

2 hours of painting my house in the sweltering heat. Dunno if that counts.

Wax on, wax off.


----------



## KStoner6tb

yesterday morning, a friend dragged me to one these little "boot camp" style 5am workout sessions with some ex-military hoss teacher.  

Ran about a mile to warm up

then we would do these little spurts non stop from pushups, to deltoid raises, pushups, lateral raises and repeat over and over and over with no break.  10 reps each.  Probably 6-8 times through I couldn't even keep track I had to concentrate on making it.

Quick abb blast with lying leg raises, bicycle kicks and situps.

Then we go over to these little park benches and switch off doing incline pushups and dips.  10s back and forth with no break.  I thought my shoulders were literally on fire.  

Then we do these seemingly effortless circles with our fists while holding our arms straight out from our bodies.  I couldn't even do these for more than a couple seconds at a time my shoulders were killing me so bad.

Ended it off running suicides which before my last one, I had to fight the urge to keep down the orange I'd eaten beforehand.

The front of my delts have never been so sore in my life as they are today   and it's not a 'good' sore feeling that I like..it freakin sucks.

There's my story hope you like


----------



## Binge Artist

^I got a good LOL out of it.

Just curious, what drug initially brought you to BL?


----------



## KStoner6tb

haha I'm serious though BA...I've been working out(what I thought was) pretty hard the last 1.75 months, and this was some shit that had me completely gassed.  Guess it goes to show it's all about switching stuff up for results.  My shoulders have never felt like this the day after






My old friend PCP


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> My old friend PCP




Jesus, man.  I get the heeby jeeby's just thinking about that shit.

Even while sober, there are very few inhibitions keeping me from stripping naked and sawing one of my legs off on a crowded street corner.  So, PCP is like, the LAST thing I need...


----------



## woamotive

I bike a lot - 5 times a week to work and back for about 6 miles. Then, morning and night I do 50 pushups. That's about it. Also, moderate walking. I just got back from CVS so that counts, too . I'd say 1/2 mile for that.


----------



## D's

Woke up at 4:00am
Began the morning doing some serious stretching. Pretty much every muscle im my body was ready for some action. 
Ran in formation, ran seven miles, every quarter mile we would sprint about 100 yards, and get back to running. I was lucky to buy a "Camel" (one of those portable water tanks back packs).
I staid in the first 3 row's for the first 3 miles, after that I started slipping after I puked.
I fucking made it tho, and I wasn't in last!
I've got a semi-marathon to run tomorrow at 6:30pm, along with PT bright and early at 4:00am.


----------



## RedLeader

I'm on this early morning kick too.  Nothing like getting your workout done before the sun even rises.  

*Legs*

Barbell Squat 12, 8, 8, 6, 3
Leg Press 4x10
Dumbbell Lunges 3x12
Hip Add/Abd 2x15 each
Calf Raise Machine 2x15
Barbell Calf Raise 2x15


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

WOOHOO! Just joined the gym in the city I moved to - will be able to put on myuscle/weight again 
Work in a 3 day cycle- 1 day of chest/pecs, 1 day of biceps & triceps, 1 day of shoulders and lats (or abs)...then occasionally if I can be bothered a day of just leg exercises.

*Today:*
6 x 6 chest presses
4 x 4 bench presses (starting at 40kg AGAIN  )
6 x 6 dumbell bench presses (alternating for 3)
4 x 6 dumbell flys
buncha press ups
ending with as many seated chest presses as possible...


----------



## Mehm

The waves were overhead this morning and should keep getting bigger until tomorrow afternoon.  After a pretty small summer, its damn impressive seeing something with that much power.  I tried to paddle out and catch a few but was handedly rebuffed.  Hopefully I'll have time to try a channel tomorrow (It acts as a permanent rip current where waves don't break with any force).  I'm a little nervous though, the reports say it will be up to 10' in some places.


----------



## D's

KStoner6tb said:


> yesterday morning, a friend dragged me to one these little "boot camp" style 5am workout sessions with some ex-military hoss teacher.
> 
> Ran about a mile to warm up
> 
> then we would do these little spurts non stop from pushups, to deltoid raises, pushups, lateral raises and repeat over and over and over with no break.  10 reps each.  Probably 6-8 times through I couldn't even keep track I had to concentrate on making it.
> 
> Quick abb blast with lying leg raises, bicycle kicks and situps.
> 
> Then we go over to these little park benches and switch off doing incline pushups and dips.  10s back and forth with no break.  I thought my shoulders were literally on fire.
> 
> Then we do these seemingly effortless circles with our fists while holding our arms straight out from our bodies.  I couldn't even do these for more than a couple seconds at a time my shoulders were killing me so bad.
> 
> Ended it off running suicides which before my last one, I had to fight the urge to keep down the orange I'd eaten beforehand.
> 
> The front of my delts have never been so sore in my life as they are today   and it's not a 'good' sore feeling that I like..it freakin sucks.
> 
> There's my story hope you like



LOL nice dude. I bet as the day went on you felt like you were the cool kid on campus! I swear everytime that I survive a Army PT class later in the day I feel like I am so fucking badass. People are like "Damn D you quit smoking, and all you eat is broclie n cheese?!" Yeah, it's nice to go from the fat fuck that playd video games to a skiny fuck that wakes up at 4:30am and exercises.

I had sex this morning, it was nice. I'm really tired for some reason.


----------



## double ewe

^KStoner, i know exactly what you mean. i've been to classes like that, kinda thinking that i'm in really good shape and can handle it, and then just get completely destroyed. you also learn that all you really need to get ripped is yourself and the floor, and maybe a bench.

for better or worse, i've run the last few days. was up in the mountains, and just couldn't help it. did about 5 miles each morning the past two days, with some hills and tempo runs throw in. cautiously optimistic about my legs feeling better.


----------



## Breecamb

^ KStoner that sounded like a great boot camp for the boys. Did you have to call your trainer Sarge? 

My training has taken a detour - thanks to damage to my right shoulder ....but took part in group session in the morning and then cycled later that day. Have had a fun week in training topping it with a nice 80 min run on Thursday morning....booyah!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Breecamb said:


> ^ KStoner that sounded like a great boot camp for the boys. Did you have to call your trainer Sarge?



hahah no, he made us call him CAP.  jk i don't even rememeber his name but yah, there were actually girls there, which made me hold down the puke.  It really wanted to come up, but I fought it and said "no sir you stay down" cuz if these girls were suckin it up and finishing strong, hell I was goin to. :D No offense 

I love when there are girls there, because as sexist as this may seem to some ladies, you never wanna let a girl beat you at something physical.  It's just a fact.  Yall are bigger motivators than you'll ever know.  Take it as a compliment though!!


----------



## Breecamb

Ha ha - no offense taken 

The level of fitness for the other members of my group training session isn't that spectacular, which is an ego boost for me being the stronger/fitter one.....there is this one guy who tries to beat me (or equal me) all the time. He used to be a sprinter in his younger days, so when we do sprints he's just ahead but when it comes to the longer runs no such luck....I do have a little giggle about it at times. 

It is a nice change to be fitter than the others, in my former training groups I was one of the slowest ones. It'd be little trouble for the others to do an olympic distance tri in under 2hr 30mins, which is my goal time since I started the sport.


----------



## RedLeader

Early this morning (god I'm addicted, I broke the Sunday off-day rule)

Deadlift 12x135, 8x185, 6x225, 4x285, 2x315, 1x335, 135x12
Back Extension Machine 12x250, 12x250

16 hours later, my back is in PAIN.  And I really need to buy some straps, or somehow strengthen my grip, because I think it's going to limit my DL from increasing much more.


----------



## aanallein

deadlifts ftw :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yesterday chest work-out with my hubby and 20 minutes running hills on the treadmill
today 30 min intervals on the treadmill before getting ready for my big interview.

I miss my fitness studio group classes but the gym at my hotel will do just fine.


----------



## Binge Artist

RedLeader said:


> Early this morning (god I'm addicted, I broke the Sunday off-day rule)
> 
> Deadlift 12x135, 8x185, 6x225, 4x285, 2x315, 1x335, 135x12
> Back Extension Machine 12x250, 12x250
> 
> 16 hours later, my back is in PAIN.  And I really need to buy some straps, or somehow strengthen my grip, because I think it's going to limit my DL from increasing much more.



Try 10 x 12 @ 135.

...IF you've got the balls, that is.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

6 x 6 alternating preacher curls
6 x 6 hammer curls
6 x 6 dumbell curls
4 x 6 shrugs
4 x 8 overhead presses
4 x 4 upright row

triceps and lats tomorrow :D


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> Try 10 x 12 @ 135.
> 
> ...IF you've got the balls, that is.



I've got the balls, don't know about the hamstrings, though 

I'll try it next Sunday.  If you do 10 x 12 @ 135 squat


----------



## aanallein

Binge Artist said:


> Try 10 x 12 @ 135.
> 
> ...IF you've got the balls, that is.



you've inspired me.

I'm going to go do 10 x 12 @ 315 :D


----------



## L2R

lat pull down (behind the head) 3 x 10  (65, 70, 70kgs)
seated row 3 x 10  (65, 70, 70kgs)
bench press 3 x 10 (70, 75, 85kgs)

stoked i pressed my own fatass weight x ten. :D granted, the machine was set to lift from a couple inches above my chest. this makes a world of difference on how much i can lift. 


to all the srs gym folk, from a gymlayman, what are the benefits of deadlifts and free weight squats (the one where you hold the weight on your chest). i mean, aside from legs, what benefit is in doing such work?
tbh, i couldn't give a rats about working my legs. i used to pump them hard on the curl and lift machines, but they're conditioned plenty by the amount of powerwalking i do, as well as my previous sword and kickboxing work.


----------



## aanallein

normal squat has the bar resting on your traps actually. front squat it rests on your front deltoids.

to me the benefits of doing squats / deadlift were that I finally felt like I fully developed muscularly. i feel a cohesiveness in my body now and a full body strength that i couldn't have got from doing isolation lifts and machines and such. deadlifting heavy really put it all together for me. it also increased my testosterone levels. i feel bigger, stronger, more sexual, etc. since starting to deadlift heavy about 2.5 yrs ago.



as an aside..

i tried to do 10x12 @ 315 and .. jesus christ.. i managed..

12 x 135
12 x 225
12 x 315
12 x 315
12 x 315

had to call it a day. i think i will train for this specifically though. i am also going to stop taking all supplements for atleast a month and go back to just food/water for awhile. i haven't felt that great lately and i think caffeine intake is the problem. i definitely did NOT feel good after that last set and know that if i hadn't had any caffeine i would have felt fine. 

considering that 1.5 yrs ago i did 495x9 i shoulda been able to do atleast 2-3 more sets. not very pleased with myself right now.


----------



## L2R

aanallein said:


> normal squat has the bar resting on your traps actually. front squat it rests on your front deltoids.



Yeah, those ones! 



> to me the benefits of doing squats / deadlift were that I finally felt like I fully developed muscularly. i feel a cohesiveness in my body now and a full body strength that i couldn't have got from doing isolation lifts and machines and such. deadlifting heavy really put it all together for me. it also increased my testosterone levels. i feel bigger, stronger, more sexual, etc. since starting to deadlift heavy about 2.5 yrs ago..



you mean around your midsection? or all over?


----------



## aanallein

Everywhere but yes the midsection (core) especially. When I bench, I get more power out of more core and lower body than I did before. Benching is actually a full body lift if you do it right. I'm still learning the form though. With proper form you drive your heels into the floor, generating power that goes through your legs (hamstrings mostly), through your core, and then extends through your upper body to generate power to drive the bar. I find that just overall I feel way more powerful on every lift I do. 

You know when you see a football player and you know they have incredible muscular power they can generate to push another human or turn quickly and deliver a powerful hit in seconds? That's the kind of power I feel deadlifting gives me. =)


----------



## L2R

interesting. thanks for explaining that.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

3.5 mi fartlek run
2 mi jog/walk w/ gf and dog

today (in the pool):

5 min swim
15 min stride/strength drills
6 x 90 sec dwr sprints w/ 30 sec. active recovery
2 x 50m swim sprints w/ 50m swim recovery
15 min swim and dwr cool-down

left leg is holding up, but i remain fairly paranoid.


----------



## unison125

Wow- some interesting workouts on here!!

I saw some people were doing deadlifts- I can't wait to hit 315lb i just hit 300lb on friday (only 3 reps however)- I felt like an animal. LOVE deadlifts.

Today was Bench press/bent over barbell rows, all in sets of 3, all in lb
135/133
155/155
175/175
205/185
215/199
225/199

Then incline dumbbell press, two sets, 60lb, 10 reps

Tomorrow, likely a 1200yard swim


----------



## RedLeader

unison125 said:


> I saw some people were doing deadlifts- I can't wait to hit 315lb i just hit 300lb on friday (only 3 reps however)- I felt like an animal. LOVE deadlifts.



Ya, first time you DL 315 you will feel like a warrior.  Just make sure you keep with proper form, because the heavier you get, the easier it is to throw your back out due to not using your legs enough.  

*Delts/Biceps*

Barbell Military Press 10x95, 8x115, 6x135, 4x135
Dumbbell Shoulder Press 12x50s, 12x50s, 12x50s
Upright Barbell Row 10x95, 10x95, 10x95
Side Raises 15x15s, 15x15s
Barbell Curl 10x75, 10x75, 8x75
Hammer Dumbbell Curl 12x25s, 12x25s
15 minutes ab work


----------



## Binge Artist

RedLeader said:


> I've got the balls, don't know about the hamstrings, though
> 
> I'll try it next Sunday.  If you do 10 x 12 @ 135 squat



Oh, I've got the balls and hammies (and quads) for this...but I don't have the LUNGS!

Especially when you only allow yourself a 60 second rest.

Aanallein, glad you had so much fun with it.

If you can push through insanely high volume on those big compound lifts, the gains in mass will be pretty impressive.


----------



## RedLeader

Ya, I am a sucker for long rests between compound lifts.  You're telling me I seriously only get 60 seconds when I go for the DL thing?  Oh god.


----------



## Binge Artist

I hear that.  I'm a regular smoker, so it takes a while to catch my breath between the heavy compounds.  But IF you can push through it, it will be well worth it.

And even if you ARE a smoker, it's pretty easy to adapt to it.  For example, if you tried this, and found yourself gasping for air after the third or fourth set, then by the next workout, you'll probably hit 5 or 6 sets, and so on.

And the pumps you get out of it.  Absolutely incredible.


----------



## RedLeader

I'm not a smoker; I'm just lazy.  I think my biggest obstacle with that challenge is not giving into bad form while trying to complete it.  135 isn't very heavy, so I don't believe grip is going to come into it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Binge Artist

It is a remarkably safe program, because, as you said, it would be rather difficult to mangle your back with 135 lbs.  So even if your form does slip, it's not "that big of a deal", at least from a safety perspective.  And the feel is much different from lifting heavy.  It's more of a "burn".


----------



## KStoner6tb

RedLeader said:


> Ya, I am a sucker for long rests between compound lifts.  You're telling me I seriously only get 60 seconds when I go for the DL thing?  Oh god.



ahaha get this then.  I took a page from that little class I went to, and did my deads like this..


deadlifts lower weight 10 reps

straight to...

dumbbell rows 10 reps

then straight back to deads continuously for 6 "cycles"  nonstop moving man.  

slight rest...then did a shitload of chins
*4 min rest*

barbell rows 10 reps straight to
dumbbell pullovers the same type of nonstop shit.(6 cycles as well)

some little machine rows at the very end to finish it up

I think I"m going to start switching up from workouts like these to heavy weight, low rep mass tunes every week.  This workout style will definitely have you on the verge of puking and hating your life for those 35-45 mins.  Feels good though in a weird way.  

sorry if this post was hard to read


----------



## RedLeader

Ya I think I am going to start turning my Sundays into "challenge" days and just trying wacky things in the gym.  This Sunday will start it with the DLs.  I might try some insane chest-blasting thing, switching back and forth between barbell benching and dumbbells the week after.  Make things interesting.


----------



## Binge Artist

^one of the crazier things to do on chest day is tri-set benches: Incline, flat, decline, rest, puke, repeat.


----------



## RedLeader

I want to invent a bench machine that rotates from incline to decline about an axis.  So you'd just throw on a light weight and do like 25-30 reps while adapting to it maybe doing a full cycle 6-8 seconds.  That would be intense.


----------



## double ewe

60 min spin class
2 mi run, second one pretty quick

legs are weary from all the different types of exercise lately. mission accomplished.


----------



## Fjones

Tough workout today.  I decided to do some light lifting to ease back into it after several weeks off, and I barely got through my workout.  I was feeling light headed and a bit nauseated.  I may have over exerted, and I suspect I was underfed and not properly hydrated.  I thought I was going to pass out.  

And then, while doing standing overhead presses with a barbell, I got this sudden unusual pain/discomfort on the outside of my right forearm - the kind of discomfort that seems to be telling you, "Stop NOW.  Something is wrong."  

I guess I'll try again in a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## D's

Started my morning out with stretching in formation.
did sets of 25%-100% suicide sprints up and down a 500M hill
Came back each time did a cycle of push-ups and sit-ups
500M grape vines up and down hill
500M bear crawls up and down hill
Mountain Climber things up and down the hill
Continued to do sprints and situps + pushups
Ended the work out stretching.
I feel damn good right now!!!!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

last night -

4 x 6 seated cable rows
6 x 10 calf raises
4 x 6 leg curls
6 x 6 machine leg presses
lunges
6 x 6 lat dumbell rows
6 x 8 lat pulldowns (no wide grip)

Back in the gym for abs, more pecs and triceps after been about my day's business


----------



## rm-rf

military hammer str machine (reps: 5x 3x 2x 1x) - maxed out at 270
cable sideways delt extensions ... maxed out at like 50lbs
reverse pec dec machine... maxed out around 180
tricep cable pulldown (double arm) maxed out around 100
tricep cable pulldown (single) maxed out around 70
shoulder shrugs (hammer str machine) - maxed out at 450
buncha crunches
buncha them sideways crunches
beat the hell out of a metal pole and a punching bag till my knuckles were bloody
ran about 1/2 mile


----------



## rm-rf

this morning i:

rode my bike for about a mile (half of that up hill...ugh)
did a few pullups (i totally suck at em)
lat pulldowns on hammer str machine - maxed out around 315
dumbell rows (single arm)  - maxed around 100 lbs
bicep curl - olympic bar -  maxed around 95lbs
hammer curls - dumbells - maxed around 45lbs
buncha situps
buncha leg extension things for my lower abs
ran about 1/2 a mile


----------



## RedLeader

^ When you say "maxed around" do you mean 1RM? 3RM? Or a longer set?


----------



## double ewe

(yesterday)

4 mi run w/ fast one in the middle
30 min stride/stretching/strength drills in the pool


----------



## double ewe

30 min push-up/sit-up workout
4 mi fartlek run


----------



## lostNfound

My routine hasn't changed at all for the past few weeks.

Starting my sessions with some cardio.

30 minute speed intervals on the spin cycle
20 minute speed interval from a fast walk up to a sprint on treadmill.

I wish knew the names for half the exercises I do.

Separate to the cardio I'm focusing on building my upper body, biceps, triceps, chest, shoulders & lats
I'm starting to notice gains and feeling pretty good about it.

After a few more weeks I'll have to mix it up because by then I'll be wanting to cut body fat from my waist up.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^good to see you in here man.

yesterday-chest

Did the cycling thing again with these 6 times through non-stop
Barbell bench: 10
flys:10
wide grip pushups:10

Rest 4 mins
Dumbbell Incline: 10
Decline Pushups:10
Incline Flys: 10

4 min rest
Abbs: 10
Abbs: 10
Pushups:10

5 min rest
Dips: 10
Pushups:10
Dips until failure using a spotter bar thing to do burnouts and DONE


----------



## lostNfound

What peoples thoughts on supersetting?

I've been giving it a shot lately and find that it works well for me.


----------



## Binge Artist

^supersets are great for building mass, but do little for building strength.  So, it depends on your goals.


----------



## double ewe

(yesterday)

30 min leg workout
30 min run w/ the dog
30 min yoga/stretching

wore me out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 min weights


----------



## aanallein

lostNfound said:


> What peoples thoughts on supersetting?
> 
> I've been giving it a shot lately and find that it works well for me.



I usually superset. I just feel like it gives you a great heart workout along with your muscular workout. It also gives a crazy good pump.


----------



## double ewe

aanallein said:


> I usually superset. I just feel like it gives you a great heart workout along with your muscular workout. It also gives a crazy good pump.



that's about how i feel. i don't know any science, but super-setting just all around feels like a great workout. i also have a lot more endurance and recovery than power, so it helps me get the most out of my workouts.

today's workout:

1 mi warm-up
stretching/peeing in the woods
3 mi hard 600-1200m intervals, w/ short recoveries not much slower
1 mi cool-down
8 x 60m stride drills

still some soreness in my left shin, but i think (knock on wood) i'm being reasonably conservative about my return to running.


----------



## D's

Did a 10K run this morning to help the local homeless shelter. It was pretty fun


----------



## AfterGlow

(yesterday)

2 miles on treadmill
5x12 ab crunch machine
4x12 torso twist machine
5x8 squats

I don't usually do squats. Leaving the gym and all day today felt like I was walking in quicksand.


----------



## infectedmushroom

just had a 40 minute bicep/back workout which included: 

pull ups
db curls
bar curls
mid row
sit ups
oblique planks

topped off with, as always, some protein 

feeling good


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spin


----------



## double ewe

6 hours on my feet at work
5 mi moderate/fast run


----------



## Wyld 4 X

10 mile run this morning.

Lifted for tris and chest yesterday.


----------



## L2R

just now it was nice to have my first proper, albeit short, workout on my old punching bag (now on the balcony)

skipping rope 15 mins 
20 x push up
20 x sit ups
20 x squats
straight punches
2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20 (only 3-5 second breaks)
repeat
10 x push ups
uppercuts (same as straights)
10 x sit ups
hooks (same as straight and uppercuts)
10 x squats


feels good. i must be out of shape. the above used to be a tiny portion of what i used to do at the cardio classes.  

i need to find me an electronic timer which can be programmed to bleep every 90 seconds.... hmmmm


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

double ewe said:


> 6 hours on my feet at work


That is not exercise.  That is your job dude 
I don't count the miles I walk in a 40 hr work week.  I wore a pedometer once and I think it was about 5-6 miles a day.  Maybe 2-3.  I forget 

45 min spin
I didn't feel like staying for pilates.


----------



## mealltach

1 hour of hot yoga - it's so gross, but it makes you feel so damned good afterwards!


----------



## double ewe

eh, 6 hours of walking is work and exercise. that's sure how my legs feel when i try and run afterwards.

today:

30 min body-weight exercises for legs
30 min run


----------



## Mehm

surfing about every day.  Got a new board today (my second) and paddled it for a few hours.  It's pretty different from my old board so quite interesting, I likesy.


----------



## euphoria

back in ohio, grrr... running in this humidity is hell i tell you, pure hell. but i still did it. i'd say about 3 miles. came close to heat stroke in the process haha :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min yoga last night...my lower back and sides hurt...not in a bad way


----------



## Binge Artist

Sat around on the couch popping pills...really need to get back into the groove.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Ya me too.  Been out of the gym for a week now.  I think tonight is as good as any to go back.  

Start popping different pills, BA.  Creatine, L-Arganine, Ammino Complexes, etc.  Those feel just as good as opiates.  Actually that's a complete lie.  Pop some water capsules with "Motivation" written on the site.  

Actually, 

*NSFW*: 



*GET THE FUCK UP AND HIT THE WEIGHTS, BOY!!!! *

*modsdontreportmewearebuds


----------



## Binge Artist

Lol, yep.


*NSFW*: 



 I need to pop a nice fat bottle of GET THE FUCK UP AND HIT THE FUCKIN WEIGHTS 




But...I guess I'm just in a funk.  I don't know.  I've been having a lot of sex lately (like 3x night), if that's relavant.


----------



## RedLeader

Ya, I always get depressed when I'm having lots of sex.  Weirdo! 

Do you scream "QED" after you finish?!?


----------



## Binge Artist

RedLeader said:


> Ya, I always get depressed when I'm having lots of sex.  Weirdo!



Correct, that's what makes it weird.  It's almost like I'm in a funk, SANS the overflowing loads of testosterone.  Yet, for some reason, I have no motivation to work out.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Find a new girlfriend who only dates guys who are absolutely ripped.


----------



## Binge Artist

Maybe if you posted another puzzler, that would cheer me up.


----------



## Binge Artist

RedLeader said:


> ^ Find a new girlfriend who only dates guys who are absolutely ripped.



I prefer to date women who's previous experiences were restricted to fat guys or weaklings.  God complex, FTW.


----------



## mealltach

I did a 60 minute spin class and totally put my knees out.  

They've been hurting a bit lately when I do squats, burpees, lunges and the like, but nothing like this!  I had to lie down and ice them.    So bummed...I want to do yoga tomorrow, but a lot of asanas would really hurt!

I've really developed a great workout routine, and then my knees give up?  Grr!  Any advice, healthy living folks?


----------



## double ewe

30 min arms + core
30 min legs + core
2 miles "relaxed fast" (#1 @ 6:00, #2 @ 5:30)


----------



## wizekrak

Ugh, haven't been able to get any weight training in for almost 2 weeks due to a respiratory infection. I look like shit again...Need to do something tomorrow...


----------



## Mehm

mealltach said:


> I did a 60 minute spin class and totally put my knees out.
> 
> They've been hurting a bit lately when I do squats, burpees, lunges and the like, but nothing like this!  I had to lie down and ice them.    So bummed...I want to do yoga tomorrow, but a lot of asanas would really hurt!
> 
> I've really developed a great workout routine, and then my knees give up?  Grr!  Any advice, healthy living folks?



I'd try taking glucosamine and anti-oxidants.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin 
45 min pilates

I DID pull a back muscle twisting and binding in Yoga on Tuesday.  
I hurt...now not in a good way


----------



## mealltach

I wouldn't have thought of that myself, Mehm!  Thanks a LOT for the advice.  I'll try it out.


----------



## double ewe

mealltach said:


> I did a 60 minute spin class and totally put my knees out.
> 
> They've been hurting a bit lately when I do squats, burpees, lunges and the like, but nothing like this!  I had to lie down and ice them.    So bummed...I want to do yoga tomorrow, but a lot of asanas would really hurt!
> 
> I've really developed a great workout routine, and then my knees give up?  Grr!  Any advice, healthy living folks?



sounds like runner's knee. glucosamine/chondroiton supplements are great, as mehm mentioned. i'd also just do a general google for "runner's knee" and check out some of the stretching/strengthening exercises they list.

best advice on treatment is not to do anything that causes pain for a week, but don't worry about anything that doesn't hurt it. the one tricky thing i've found is that it tends to improve dramatically w/in a couple days of rest, but you need to give it about twice that amount of time before you'll be ready to ease back into using it.


----------



## Binge Artist

Well, despite a couple weeks of [Please do not speak of Oxycodone, heroin, or unprotected anal sex with back alley crack whores in Healthy Living--Mariacallas], I managed to bang out a set of 20 wide grip semi supinated pull ups.

Which impressed me, because when it comes to pull ups, I'm neither a wide grip nor semi supinated kind of guy.


----------



## double ewe

4 miles in the rain w/ the dog

was my first run back after two days off w/ food poisoning. just glad to be mobile again.


----------



## L2R

more punching and kicking on the bag than last time. added many more kicks and lunges and side steps until my inner thigh muscles started to sieze. fookin ouch!


----------



## tathra

i ran 7 or 8 miles, not exactly sure how far, but i went for just short of an hour.  i would've kept going, because amazingly enough, i wasnt even out of breath, but my back was killing me and my legs were reaching exhaustion, so i _had_ to stop


----------



## double ewe

6 mi moderate
6 x 80m stride drills

beautiful day out. running felt good.


----------



## mealltach

double ewe said:


> sounds like runner's knee. glucosamine/chondroiton supplements are great, as mehm mentioned. i'd also just do a general google for "runner's knee" and check out some of the stretching/strengthening exercises they list.
> 
> best advice on treatment is not to do anything that causes pain for a week, but don't worry about anything that doesn't hurt it. the one tricky thing i've found is that it tends to improve dramatically w/in a couple days of rest, but you need to give it about twice that amount of time before you'll be ready to ease back into using it.



Thank you SO much for that advice...it's very helpful, and that is exactly what my problem is! 

I took a break for a few days.  I went to the gym today and took it easy.  Strength training - without doing any exercises that put pressure on my knees - and some cardio (avoided running - just elliptical - yawn!).


----------



## double ewe

^always glad to help. i've learned a lot about legs by screwing mine up so many times.

am - 3 mi quick w/ the dog
pm - 4 mi easy trail run

happy to be tired.


----------



## RedLeader

30min kickboxing 

DLs
Wide-Grip Pulldowns
Dumbbell Rows
Barbell Rows
Narrow-Grip Pulldowns
Dual cable Rows
Barbell Shurgs

3 sets of 10 each


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

monday 45 spin
tuesday 75 yoga
wed 45 min spin 45 min pilates

same sweat different week
but I am not bored with it


----------



## double ewe

easy 4 mi yesterday

today:

4 mi easy w/ dog in AM
8 mi trail run in PM
-1 mi warm-up
-4 mi hilly single-track
-2 mi @ 10k race pace (5:40-5:50/mi) on flat dirt road
-1 mi cool-down

long day, but legs feel better every time i run.


----------



## Binge Artist

Set of 20 wide grip PRONATED pull ups.  Things keep looking better all the time.


----------



## RedLeader

30min Krav Maga class
Mile run

Military Press
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Upright Row
Side Dumbell Raises
Dumbbell Bicep Curl 
Barbell Bicep Curl
Reverse Barbell Bicep Curl

3 sets of 10 each


----------



## double ewe

4 mi moderate w/ the dog
8 x 80m stride drills on grass


----------



## RedLeader

15 minutes flexibility training (RedLeader really needs to improve his flexibility or he's never going to improve at kickboxing)

30 minutes kickboxing

Barbell Squat
Leg Press
Dumbbell Lunges
Leg Ext
Hamstring Curl
Calf Raise
Hip Adduction 
Hip Abduction

3x10 each.  Started off October with a BANG.


----------



## tathra

ran a little last night; about 2 minutes in, my lungs hurt so bad, presumably from the cold, that i just couldnt do much.  barely made it 2 miles before the pain was unbearable
today i made it 5 miles, though it was interrupted with lots of walking... still maintained an average pace of 8 minute miles or better, but still.  i feel pathetic


----------



## thujone

running, pullups, pushups, beatin my head against a bag until the contents were a slurry.  i bought a nice chunk of steel as well which im going to use to work my shoulders tomorrow


----------



## double ewe

4 mi w/ the dog
4 x 400m hill bounding/striding drills
1 mi cool-down


----------



## double ewe

9 mi early this morning
hopefully time for a few more easy miles this afternoon.


----------



## AfterGlow

40 mins on treadmill
5 x 10-15 ab crunch machine
4 x 15 torso twist machine
5 x 10 squats

I just added lower body to my routine and I can hardly walk now!


----------



## RedLeader

^ Wait until tomorrow


----------



## aanallein

I find that 2 days later it hurts the worst 


today I did:

deadlift
10 sets of 12 reps of 135 lbs

going to work my way up lol


----------



## easytiger

did bugger all today bar move from the couch to the kitchen to the bathroom to the couch. have worked ma butt off all week in gym tho so today was like heaven! not a dumb bell, weights bench or tread mill in sight


----------



## who_can_say

Today was weights, and was workout 2 of the plan my trainer gave me for days Im not with him. It was a relatively light weights workout but feels good none the less :D


----------



## RedLeader

aanallein said:


> deadlift
> 10 sets of 12 reps of 135 lbs
> 
> going to work my way up lol



It's easier said than done, definitely!   How long did you give yourself between sets?


----------



## Pawsky

Rocked my P90X legs/back dvd - also did some abs & walked my dog 3 miles


----------



## aanallein

RedLeader said:


> It's easier said than done, definitely!   How long did you give yourself between sets?



~1 minute. I think next time I'll do 185 and then 225 after that. Just keep workin up. I was glad my lower back didn't get really tight on it. I can see that (and getting winded) being the 2 hard parts.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I ran a 1/2 marathon.   %)


----------



## Binge Artist

aanallein said:


> ~1 minute. I think next time I'll do 185 and then 225 after that. Just keep workin up. I was glad my lower back didn't get really tight on it. I can see that (and getting winded) being the 2 hard parts.



Getting winded is definitely the hard part.  I tried 135 with squats, and was too dizzy after the 6th set to continue.

Helluva pump though.  Helluva pump.


----------



## aanallein

chest:

incline db press 
80s x12
90s x12
100s x10
110s x8
120s x6
130s x7

dips x12 x10


----------



## double ewe

Wyld 4 X said:


> I ran a 1/2 marathon.   %)



BALLIN!


yesterday:

3 mi moderate/fast w/ dog
8 x 80m stride drills on grass
1 mi cool-down

today:

5 mi moderate w/ dog


----------



## RedLeader

Squat
Hack Squat
Leg Press
Barbell Lunges
Leg Ext
Hamstring Curl
Calf Raise

3 sets each increasing weight - 15, 10, 5

Quite nervous, as tomorrow I start my serious MMA training.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^I wanna see some black eyes.  If you acquire one, you better break your probation and show it around here.


----------



## RedLeader

I'm scared.  My buddy who is getting me into this always updates his Facebook with things like "fucking hell...that was a rough hour" or "Amber punched me in the face tonight...I might have broken my nose."  It's gunna be TOTALLY RAD!!!

Actually, I really need to work on my flexibility.  Seriously.  I know so much about the fundamentals of MMA, but I just cannot split that low...or kick that high...


----------



## hoopyfrood

MMA looks fun, one of those things I should give a shot.


... as for my workout today: 

ran ~ 4 miles in a half hour on the tread mill and did 50 situps, 100 crunches.

not very intense of a workout, but I'm going for ripped abs, not bulk.


----------



## D's

ran 3.25 miles. feel alright, hungry. I don't have any money, so I wonder how this will work out.


----------



## PARooolller

aanallein said:


> chest:
> 
> incline db press
> 80s x12
> 90s x12
> 100s x10
> 110s x8
> 120s x6
> 130s x7
> 
> dips x12 x10



what's with the low volume?


----------



## Mehm

chest high with a nice offshore.  bam.


----------



## double ewe

7 mi fartlek


----------



## aanallein

PARooolller said:


> what's with the low volume?



the 130s set was so intense i didn't feel like doing anything else would amount to anything.


----------



## RedLeader

30 min Kickboxing
30 min Krav Maga

Bench Press
Incline Bench Press
Incline Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Fly
Skullcrusher
Tricep Rope

3x10 each


----------



## hoopyfrood

only 3.5 miles/ half hour today... and some curls.  :/


----------



## double ewe

6-7 mi easy trail run w/ the dog


----------



## hoopyfrood

no work out for hoopy frood today...


----------



## OverDone

Just did a shitload of pushups and pullups.

I bought The Iron Gym pull up bar the other day and I'm diggin' it.  I have it attached to my bedroom door.  Whenever I go in or out of my room, I do a set.

Works for me.


----------



## easytiger

45 mins boxercise, 15 mins weights, followed by warm down.


----------



## PARooolller

Shoulders and traps today...Also threw in 20 minutes of cardio on the ellyptical(sp?)   

-Standing military press
-hammer strength military press
-seated military press on smith machine
-barbell shrugs from 135 -245lbs
-shoulder rows


----------



## RedLeader

30min krav
30min kickboxing


----------



## double ewe

yesterday

4 mi easy

today

11 mi moderate/hard


----------



## Mehm

about to go ride some little waves.  meh, at least I'll be in the water 

edit: fun times!


----------



## RedLeader

15 minutes flexibility drills  
15 minutes shadow boxing

Off-day from anything serious.


----------



## D's

lol i worked my imagination outs


----------



## double ewe

easy 4 this morning to shake off a hangover. hopefully a more substantial workout this afternoon as well.


----------



## The Real Fatman

took an apft this morning
2 min pushups- 65
2 min situps- 61
2 mile run- 15:50


----------



## L2R

seated row machine
50kgs x 10
60kgs x 10
70kgs x 5 x 2

then bench press
50kgs x 15
60kgs x 10
75kgs x 10
85kgs x 6

nice quickie. all in ten mins.


----------



## RedLeader

IP said:
			
		

> 85kgs x 6



Nice!


----------



## Km013

4x10 deadlifts on a box
8x8-10 various grip bent over rows

walking around at a moderately high pace for two hours


----------



## double ewe

45 min body weight exercises + stretching for legs

real tired lately, so hopefully some rest will make that go away.


----------



## double ewe

double ewe said:


> real tired lately, so hopefully some rest will make that go away.



actually, made that go away by hitting up my first real weight-lifting workout in probably a year. just wanted to see what i could handle on the dumb-bell press today.

3 x (50, 60, 70, 75) to warm-up
3 x 7 @ 80

pretty shocked i got that far. i'm 6'2" and 165 . . and thought i had run through any real power i might naturally have in my upper body.

finished up w/ some light misc. lifts and stretches to cool down. gonna hurt really bad for a few days.


----------



## euphoria

4 mile trail run! im a BAMF! hahaha


----------



## double ewe

70 min trail run w/ the dog. we were out on some pretty empty single track, so i let him run off-leash for the first time, which was really cool. he's actually better behaved off leash than on.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

So is my dog!


----------



## aanallein

lot of chest stuff but most important - a new PR

incl db press 130s x10


----------



## RedLeader

^ Good work!  What's your barbell bench up to these days?


----------



## aanallein

pathetic probably.. i am awful at bb bench.. the entire setup just doesn't feel right for me and my right shoulder always takes a shit at the bottom. i hit 365 once last year but most days I just don't feel like everything is working the way it should.


----------



## double ewe

an hour of body-weight exercises for legs/abs


----------



## euphoria

it was cold today  i ran 2 miles indoors on the track at the gym. boo. then 20 minutes elliptical (i hate that thing, but didnt know what else to do) then I did some abs when I got home. I HATE WINTER!!!!!


----------



## double ewe

70 min trail run w/ the dog


----------



## phactor

Did a bunch of machines focused on upper body. Will hit the legs tomorrow or the next day. I'm just starting to get back into regular training. Nice to have access to the machines. Will be switching to the barbells or heavier dumbbells soon. Right now the machine is more then fine.

Also did a bunch of ab work today, but that has never been a problem for me. I'm pretty light, but I have noticed results from working on and off for a year.

Recently quit drinking as well (not a permanent thing).


----------



## L2R

quickie this morning in about ten minutes

lat pull down
50kgs x 15
60kgs x 10
70kgs x 6
70kgs x 4

pec deck
50kgs x 12
60kgs x 10
60kgs x 6

tricep pull down
30kgs x 15
40kgs x 10
45kgs x 10


----------



## RedLeader

DL 135x12, 225x8, 285x4, 315x2
Bent-Over Barbell Row 95x12, 115x10, 135x6
Widegrip Pulldown 120x12, 130x8, 130x7 
Dumbbell Row 55sx15, 65sx12
Dumbbell Shrug 70sx12, 70sx12
Pullups 10, 10


----------



## double ewe

4 mi fartlek w/ the dog, then another 3 on my own


----------



## PF_Dev

I do my workouts at the gym during the week, and weekends just try to get "out and about".  Sometimes that's hiking, sometimes its windsurfing... just something.  Today I'm going to an event for kids - we're going to an apple orchard.  So, although its not really exercise, its also not a couch potato day.

Sundays is NFL day in my house.  I'll try to get out and do something in the morning because NFL starts at 1:00 and goes until about 11pm.


----------



## pumpkin89

At my college gym they have a pool, so I went swimming this morning! I love swimming and it's a good way of working out because it's so much fun. I also do water aerobics which is also tons of fun and you get an excellent work out.


----------



## phactor

Did Dumbbell squats and deadlifts (went really heavy, going for hypertrophy/mass)

Then did a ton of machines, it was my leg day. Will hit the gym tomorrow for an upper body workout.

Also snuck in a bicep curl set and tricep set but just one each. Couldn't resist lol.


----------



## aanallein

arms and shoulders


----------



## KStoner6tb

shoulders/neck


Got on the EFX machine to see how my ankle would act.  Starting getting tender/sore at about 5 mins.     It's been almost 3 weeks too


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I want to bench press you
Will you be still?

Think of it as a core exercise


----------



## Binge Artist

It takes a lot of balance


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

for sure
are you next?


----------



## double ewe

hard 5 mi this morning.

meant to do more this afternoon, but then i didn't.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^I want to bench press you
> Will you be still?
> 
> Think of it as a core exercise



I have a feeling you would chuck me back over your head!!  A Kstone toss.  I might squirm outta excitement.  You think you're strong enough???


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Strong enough to shot put you?  Not likely.
To carry you?  Yes.

I am just a dainty l'il thing.

I am going to my 60 min spin class soon.
Yesterday 45 min spin plus 55 min MMA style work-out (taken from Men's Fitness magazine)


----------



## LaserHosen

8 mile march in walking boots with ~20Kg on my back. That took 2hrs 15mins.

 After the resulting boost of endorphins I started feeling grumpy a coupla hours later so I went to the pool and did lengths for 40 minutes. 

Feel OK now


----------



## double ewe

over-head dumb-bell press - 4 sets of 7 @ 50lbs
4 x Superset: 7 x seated curls, "one-at-a-time" over-head press, seated curls (vert. grip), balance ball over-head press

then an up-tempo 20 min on the treadmill

like lifting again. i can feel the testosterone.


----------



## Chimeric

played a few hours of table tennis then walked back home.


----------



## Mehm

went surfing of course :D

pretty nice waves.  i could only stay out for 30 minutes..wish it were longer


----------



## double ewe

70 min trail run w/ the dog. learned today that he is only well-behaved off-leash if there aren't any deer nearby.


----------



## LaserHosen

4 mile fast jog, then some gym work:

100 twist situps.

Deadlifts: 25kg, 8 reps x 3 sets.

Hand weights lying at 30 degrees, face down, stomch/chest on a swiss-ball. I got a routine from a Mens Health mag on how to get big arms. They recommend strenghtening your back/core first so when you start arm training you have a solid frame to isolate your biceps/triceps. I've been doing this for a coupla weeks. It was kinda weird at first as I was using muscles that had been largely dormant. Now I can feel my back getting stronger 

Hamstring curls on the swiss-ball: strengthen the glutes/legs/abdomen for even more stability when arm training.

Gonna hit the treadmill and then rip my arms tomorrow


----------



## L2R

bench press

50kgs x 15
60kgs x 10
70kgs x 10
80kgs x 6

seated row
50kgs x 15
60kgs x 10
70kgs x 10

bench press again (only enough time between sets to change the weight)
80kgs x 10
70kgs, 60kgs, 50kgs, 40kgs, 30kgs (each around 3-6, not sure how many each)

shakey arms are funny


----------



## Binge Artist

Supinated, narrow grip chinups, chest to bar, then all the way down, with a 3 second negative.  *20* of those mother fuckers.  *20*.  Not to brag, but that's taking the Marine Corps "gold standard of upper body strength" and saying, "Shiiiit...that's for nancy boys".


----------



## MPH1

It's enough of a work out trying to keep up with this amazingly busy forum.

Apart from that...nothing.


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> Supinated, narrow grip chinups, chest to bar, then all the way down, with a 3 second negative.  *20* of those mother fuckers.  *20*.  Not to brag, but that's taking the Marine Corps "gold standard of upper body strength" and saying, "Shiiiit...that's for nancy boys".



Try 10 with a 5 set negative.  Der rote Führer goes above and beyond the Marine Corps.  Haha actually I could never do that.  Anyway:

Military Barbell Press 115x10, 135x6, 135x4
Dumbbell Sholder Press 60sx12, 65sx10 65sx8
Side Dumbbell Raise 15sx15, 15sx15
Dumbbell Bicep Curl 30sx15, 35sx12, 40sx10
Barbell Bicep Curl 75x12, 80x10
Trap Barbell Shrug 185x12, 205x12


----------



## LaserHosen

This morning:

15 mins treadmill.
100 situps: various.
Tricep pulldown: 
10 x 20Kg
8 x 25Kg
8 x 30Kg
Bicep curls with straight-bar: 
10 x bar only ~5Kg
8 x bar + 10Kg
8 x bar + 10Kg

This evening:

9 mins treadmill warm-up.
100 twist sit-ups.
tricep dips: 
6 x my bodyweight (87Kg)
5 x 87Kg
4 x 87Kg
tricep pulldowns: 
8 x 20Kg
6 x 20Kg
Dumbell bicep curls: 
8 x 15Kg each arm
6 x 17.5Kg each arm
30 mins treadmill.
Tricep dips: 
4 x 87Kg


----------



## double ewe

hard 5 mi fartlek. intervals were 400m-1200m, between 4:40 and 5:20/mi

felt fast. legs are starting to work the way they used to again.


----------



## double ewe

70 min trail run . . about 85% effort, so +/- 10 miles


----------



## LaserHosen

Bit of a rest day, so:

9 min treadmill warmup.

back/core exercises on swiss-ball with 4Kg dumbells.

100 situps.


----------



## LaserHosen

I just woke up at 4am needing the toilet, so I decided to have a whey protein shake too. I've been training quite hard recently, so thought it might be a good idea.

Is this a good idea?

Will the protein absorb during the night?

Gonna get a couple more hours sleep now. 

Edit: woke up horny as. Wonder if that was the protein or my hormones coming back since I gave up alcohol?


----------



## LaserHosen

9 minute treadmill warmup.

100 twist sit-ups.
Deadlifts: 10 x straight bar only.
                8 x 10Kg added.
                8 x 20Kg
                8 x 25Kg
60 press-ups + stretching


----------



## rangrz

walked/jogged home from a DND facility with all my gear as I returned from edmonton, about 25km.

then spent all day grinding/welding/hammering/ect to make railings for my truck. In a few hours gonna jump in the ugly beast and go scrap picking. (its my extra drug money along with bouncing)


----------



## double ewe

yesterday (rest day, running-wise):

flat dumb-bell press -- 4 sets of 7 @ 80
3 x [7 x incline fly + 7 x incline press; 7 x decline fly + 7 x decline press]
3 x [10 x bull-horn + 10 x tricep pull-down + 10 x push-up]

i like my supersets. lifting is a really nice way to break up the monotony of my aerobic training phase. and i'm not far enough along with either to care if that makes any sense in terms of fitness.

today, am:

4 mi easy/moderate


----------



## LaserHosen

This afternoon:
2 x 10 reps 15kg straight bar bicep curls
8 reps 15kg dumb-bell bicep curl each arm.
8 reps 17.5kg dumb-bell bicep curl each arm.
4 x 6 reps tricep-dips (lifting my 87kg bodyweight)
100 twist situps.

p.s. Anyone know about waking up and having a protein shake in the middle of the night? Does it help regenerate muscles better?


----------



## double ewe

double ewe said:


> today, am:
> 
> 4 mi easy/moderate



pm:

4 mi warm-up
20 min hill-bounding
20 min hill-sprinting
1 mi cool-down

long day.


----------



## Binge Artist

LaserHosen said:


> p.s. Anyone know about waking up and having a protein shake in the middle of the night? Does it help regenerate muscles better?




That's what the hardcore crazies do...


----------



## mealltach

I did Kenpo X from P90X today.  

Weeeeee!  Now I'm going to dance my ass off for a few hours at a MSTRKRFT show!  Will make me sweat more than Kenpo X, probably!


----------



## Mehm

It's been overhead pretty much every day for a few weeks.  Whole different ball game than the waist high stuff...  I spend more time avoiding waves than trying to surf them :D


----------



## double ewe

4 strugglin miles this morning.

too much scotch this weekend.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 min class with weights (w/squats, lunges, deadlifts), push-ups, resistance bands, a bunch of ab and glute work

then an hour later 45 min Yoga with a friend at her studio

je suis fatigue
could be the afternoon smoke session and carb loading in addition


----------



## Mehm

1.5 hour yoga class (its been really nice getting back into the flow), a small hike, and 1.5 hours of head high wind swell.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spin class
My input exceeds my output for the past 2 weeks
I need to get it together.


----------



## Dave

Lately I've fallen off the gym/yoga wagon, as things at work have been super crazy. However, I've gotten into running as one of my coworkers is a big runner. I've never done more thatn 6-7 K, just after work, usually with only one hill toward the end. Today I went to a free drop in group run put on by the local running room. I was a bit late, but I was able to catch them before they got too far. The thing is that I wound up inadvertently joining the long-distance runner's group. 16K  today, and my legs are just singing. Great fun, but I think that I'll have to train a bit more before I can do that on any sort of regular basis.


----------



## phactor

Whoops...


Anyways just got back from the gym, did some machines and then started playing around with a barbell trying to get myself used to it (moving from dumbbells/machines to barbells). Ended up going heavy on the smith machine, but did my warmups with a regular bar


----------



## L2R

last night 100 situps (various kinds) before bed

this morning
pec deck
50kgs x 12
55kgs x 10
60kgs x 6

lat pull down
50kgs x 15
60kgs x 10
70 kgs x 6

pec deck drop set x10 on first weight and then 4-6 on the rest with no break
60kgs, 50kgs, 40kgs, 30kgs, 20kgs

lat pull down drop set same as above
70kgs, 60kgs, 50kgs, 40kgs, 30kgs

as per my facebook status i was "drunk on endorphins" for most of today. felt good, but it was bad. hard to focus on work with such glazed eyes.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

20 minute spin.
2 hours of Bouldering (rock climbing).
Pull ups/ Sit ups.
Exercise of the mind


----------



## double ewe

10 miles . . kind of blah, but had a good kick.


----------



## double ewe

did a little bench today for the first time in a year or so. worked up to a 235 max, which is a plenty fine starting point. also some supersets on incline/decline, and a quick jog on the treadmill until my ipod died and i got bored.


----------



## woamotive

Biked to the gym. Ran 4 miles, did tricep pushes then tricep pulls working my weigh up to 60 kg (because I'm a weakling). Then I did a little more biking. I'd say that's alright!


----------



## rollin_stoned

had an hour long yoga class today but this time we incorporated an exercise ball...it was different.....especially considering it was only my second time ever doing yoga.

I love yoga, i feel so relaxed and good afterwords, but feel completely awkward being the only guy in that class. I wanna go to that class on LSD, that would be beautiful.


----------



## double ewe

5 erratically-paced miles. dog was being a real pain in the ass.


----------



## double ewe

hard 6 mi fartlek


----------



## lazydullard

I walked 4 miles, did 50 pushups... Gonna do some stretching, and try to talk myself into another walk and some crunches. I'm proud. If you're just starting to get healthy, be proud with me.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Did 30 pushups, 50 crunches, 1:45 min planks (front/side/side), a 15 min all-terrain session on the stationary bike, a couple of super setted dumbbell press/rows, a single set of curls (lame), and a 1.5 mile fartlek run. First real workout in a looong time.

And now for a cigarette %)


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

6 mi at "sporadic dog pace"

today (treadmill):

1 mi warm-up
4 x 1200m w/ 800m rest
-1 @ 5:00/mi
-2 @ 4:48
-3 @ 4:39
-4 @ 4:30
1 mi cool-down

definitely got into some oxygen debt there at the end.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^No shit, I'd have a fucking heart attack! Lol.

Today I did 20 minutes of interval training on the stat. bike, then various brief exercises with a yoga ball and a medicine ball, then 1.75 mile fartlek-y run. 

I was proud to run an 800 yard sprint in just over 3:10 or something. Not bad for a smoker who hasn't exercised in 6 months, right? 

double-ewe dude, you are my inspiration.


----------



## double ewe

not bad at all! and you get faster very quickly when you're first starting back.

i'm always glad to hear i've encouraged someone towards exercise. it's something that's given so much to me that i'm happy to let other people see that if this pot-smoking, beer-drinking dumbass can do it, they can too.


----------



## double ewe

11-12 miles in the woods, with the last two hard

beautiful day.


----------



## hoopyfrood

I didn't... well, I climbed a rock wall and walked around campus/the mall for a few hours, but nothing really intimidating.  :/  

I need a workout buddy.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Monday
55 min weights
45 min spin

Tuesday
55 min intensive intervals

Wed
55 min cardio kickboxing
45 min weights

New class schedule at my fitness studio...I am beat


----------



## Dave

My first yoga class in about three months. Sweet zombie jesus did I ever need it too. I was ready to snap at work today, but now I feel  a m a z i n g.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I walked about 2 miles early this morning in an attempt to purchase beer. (The store was closed! fuck)


----------



## expothead

just vaped my daily 150mg of herb and thought i'd make a quick post waiting for it to kick in proper.

then i'm strapping on the mp3 player as armour and off my for my nightly power walk of about 4-5 kms...  (thats about 2 miles for you imperialists  )

then i plan on having an early night.

here i go... :D


----------



## double ewe

treadmill:

1 mi warm-up
4 x 800m kick-downs ( 2:30; 2:25; 2:21; 2:18 ) w/ 400m jog recovery
1 mi jog

indoor track:

8 x 120m stride drills
800m jog


----------



## double ewe

easy 7 miles


----------



## L2R

my standard seated row/bench press quickie. 

i must remember not to wear a shirt with thick metal buttons when using the seated row machine. the pad presses them into my chest and they hurt!


----------



## mealltach

30 minutes cardio
1 hour weight training
30 minutes of intervals - jump rope, squats, lunges (with weights)
15 minutes abs and back
15 minutes yoga

Sundays are my long time at the gym day.  I love being able to take my time and do a variety of things!  God, I have a ridiculous amount of energy...it's annoying sometimes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Holy crap!


----------



## double ewe

did an easy 4 miles yesterday hurtin from the night before.

hopefully today's a bit more productive.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i love working out. no matter how crummy my day is always brings me up.  today was everything but calves, shoulders and cardio.  3 sets of 10, 8, 6 with increasing weight. towards the end it was getting hard to get that 6th rep. 

looks like its tuna time, mmmmm protein.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

45 min body-weight exercises for legs

today:

1 mi warm-up
2 x 1 mi @ 5:00
800m jog
8 x 120 m stride/speed drills
800m jog

neither workout is too bad on it's own, but together they're kind of a bastard.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dr. Funkenstien said:


> i love working out. no matter how crummy my day is always brings me up.


Me too.  I see myself in a better light and think clearer after exercise.


----------



## expothead

1.5 hours of karate!  

A new style, but similar enough to my old style that I can cope.  Simply awesome, although at one stage I thought I might pass out (must remember i'm not as fit as I once was).


----------



## double ewe

4 x superset [7 x overhead dumb-bell press + 7 x dumb-bell row @ 55 lbs]
2 x superset [7 x balance-ball overhead + 7 x seated curl + 7 x balance ball isolated overhead + 7 x seated curl, alt. grip]
2 x superset [10 x overhead pull-over + 10 x torso rotation + 10 x back ext. + 10 x shoulder raise]

treadmill:

4 mi run, w/ .5mph acceleration every half mile (from 7:30/mi - 5:12/mi)

track:

1.5 mi run, ~ 6:00/mi

pretty big one today. feel good though.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

poorly.  I should eat more than fried crawfish before I go to the gym.  oh well they were tasty


----------



## woamotive

ran 4.5 miles, did a ton of muscle work. I feel great! Then a mini bike ride and a post work out mini meal ! aaaaaaaah, the joys of endorphins.


----------



## indicameds

Walked 3 miles of trails, did 7 sets of ten push ups and 3 sets of ten diamond push ups. 50 crunches and just ate a can of jack mac. God I hate de-bonen jack mac and washin it. Today was the first real work out ive done in over the last two years. Hopefully I can stick to it and increase it weekly.


----------



## Binge Artist

No opiates today...

Got an incline bench in the office, w/ a 165 lb bar across it.  Gonna bang out sets of 20 at random times during the day...like...now, for instance.


----------



## L2R

wednesday was the pec deck/lat pull down/tri pull down routine
played with some light dumbells yesterday
today was the same as monday (benchpress/seated row), but concluded with drop sets on both to the point where i couldn't lift really light weight. 


feels good, man
probably feel even better manyana


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

^ yeah im at manana right now.  chest is killing me for switching from dual cables back to bells.  mmm hurts so good mmmmm



indicameds said:


> Walked 3 miles of trails, did 7 sets of ten push ups and 3 sets of ten diamond push ups. 50 crunches and just ate a can of jack mac. God I hate de-bonen jack mac and washin it. Today was the first real work out ive done in over the last two years. Hopefully I can stick to it and increase it weekly.



good job dude.  I bet you get sore off of it, lulz. 7 sets of 10 though?  you should increase your reps and decrease sets dawg.


----------



## double ewe

hilly 4 mi on the treadmill, with a fast finish
another 1.5 mi of jogging/stride drills

body felt like i'd been hit by a bus after workouts the past few days.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

I pulled my bicep playing disc golf.  no gym till that sucker heals


----------



## double ewe

^i've done the exact same thing before. plus it sounds really lame when you try to explain to people that you were injured playing disc golf . . . 

7 easy, muddy miles in the woods today. after a few days on the treadmill, kind of a nice reminder that i do this because i like it.


----------



## rm-rf

knuckle pushups, mantis pushups (do them off of your finger tips), and some crazy chinese "partner" stretches a friend taught me. 

I miss lifting a bit. I cant cuz i need to trim down in size, but I totally miss beasting some weight around. Now I just do ab workouts and tone stuff. Its honestly hard to resist the temptation to stack more weight on.


----------



## Binge Artist

^what harm could come from a "few extra plates here & there"?


----------



## rm-rf

oh aint no harm homie, im just trying to loose mass right now. i was benching a shaky 360 / solid 350 about 2 months ago, and i think thats about my upper limit for my frame. im trimming down to get a really slim super toned body, more akin to the kind of conditioning im doing now. 


its a fucking rush putting up 220% of your bodyweight on a bench, 240% on squat, and 290% on your shrugs, i miss that feeling of controlling weight really well and maintaining form like that. but i think im an adrenaline junkie and its not enough for me, so now i gotta sit back and watch 2 years of really solid work slim away to pursue some new things.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

^ you are a beast. what new thing are you perusing ? other than health/money/time i can't see a reason to.  especially after 2 years of hard work....


----------



## indicameds

Dr. Funkenstien said:


> good job dude.  I bet you get sore off of it, lulz. 7 sets of 10 though?  you should increase your reps and decrease sets dawg.



Thanks man. An yeah i was sore a few hours later..

Im up early this morning. Got up at 5am and jogged about a mile and walked the last two. About to do some push ups and crunches. My old lady gave me her yoga ball and bought me a 35lb medicine ball with handles and a resistance band yesterday. She told me she would cover the gym cost for some weight training. If i stuck to it and went to her gym. I may take her up on it.

Hope your shit heals quick man..


----------



## phactor

Yesterday I did

3 sets of squats
3 sets of bench
1 set of deadlifts

lifting three days a week


----------



## Binge Artist

rm-rf said:


> oh aint no harm homie, im just trying to loose mass right now. i was benching a shaky 360 / solid 350 about 2 months ago, and i think thats about my upper limit for my frame. im trimming down to get a really slim super toned body, more akin to the kind of conditioning im doing now.
> 
> 
> its a fucking rush putting up 220% of your bodyweight on a bench, 240% on squat, and 290% on your shrugs, i miss that feeling of controlling weight really well and maintaining form like that. but i think im an adrenaline junkie and its not enough for me, so now i gotta sit back and watch 2 years of really solid work slim away to pursue some new things.




Shiiiiiiit, homie.  What I done been told is this:

Continue lifting big, heavy weights, while keep your protein up but calories down, and you will cut up.

Jus word on the street yo.  You didn't hear it from me, mayne.


----------



## double ewe

rm-rf said:


> its a fucking rush putting up 220% of your bodyweight on a bench, 240% on squat, and 290% on your shrugs, i miss that feeling of controlling weight really well and maintaining form like that. but i think im an adrenaline junkie and its not enough for me, so now i gotta sit back and watch 2 years of really solid work slim away to pursue some new things.



i can completely relate. my two passions where exercise is concerned are pretty mutually exclusive (distance running and weight lifting), and there's something so frustrating about going from being really good at one thing to starting at the bottom with the other. 

of course, in my case, it's usually injuries that decide when i switch, rather than my own choice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rm-rf said:


> im trimming down to get a really slim super toned body, more akin to the kind of conditioning im doing now.



Why the change in focus?  For the physical and mental challenge?
Were you bored with how you were previously training?


----------



## double ewe

easy 8 mi fartlek out at the lake today.

75 and sunny. not bad for mid-november.


----------



## rm-rf

^ holy shit i wish i could run 8 miles lol

yah, bored is a good description hah.

 i train shaolin southern style kung fu now, 6 days a week, and having muscle makes it very difficult. the system is based on extremely fast and agile movements, requires godly flexibility, and places center of gravity very close to the ground (kills the legs), so having muscles makes most of the work extremely hard. its funny our system is actually much easier for women, as it is akin to their body type and flexibility. i also go to something similar to a chinese martial monastery, so the code of conduct and intensity of training is much like a military school. its a whole new definition of pain but it really turns my mind on good.


----------



## double ewe

rm-rf said:


> the system is based on extremely fast and agile movements, requires godly flexibility, and places center of gravity very close to the ground (kills the legs), so having muscles makes most of the work extremely hard.



kung fu has a way of making itself the only exercise you can do. and that low horse position is a damn killer.

an older chinese man i know learned kung fu as a child in china. before he was 10, he had to spend twenty four fucking hours in low horse. amazing what the body can adapt to.


----------



## Trancelator

Started my program about a week ago and already see tremendous results (4-pack coming thru
when I tense, greater definition, however in conjunction with healthy/natural protein diet).
Today's workout:

5km Run
Shoulder Work Out (3 Sets of 12 each exercise, low-medium weight as I am for definition):
-Reverse Flys x3 (12) 10 kg each dumbbell
-Lateral Raises (same, 12.5kg weight)
-Front Raises (same, 12.5 kg weight)
Traps Work Out:
-Shrugs x5 (12-14) (12.5kg)
These are the only exercises I can do, as I can't put stress on my elbow - just stitched it up.
Abs:
-Bicycle Maneuver (with elbows touching knees) - 3 sets of 50/60 reps each.
-Raised Leg Crunches - 2 sets of 50 reps each


----------



## rm-rf

Trancelator said:


> Started my program about a week ago and already see tremendous results (4-pack coming thru
> when I tense, greater definition, however in conjunction with healthy/natural protein diet).
> Today's workout:
> 
> 5km Run
> Shoulder Work Out (3 Sets of 12 each exercise, low-medium weight as I am for definition):
> -Reverse Flys x3 (12) 10 kg each dumbbell
> -Lateral Raises (same, 12.5kg weight)
> -Front Raises (same, 12.5 kg weight)
> Traps Work Out:
> -Shrugs x5 (12-14) (12.5kg)
> These are the only exercises I can do, as I can't put stress on my elbow - just stitched it up.
> Abs:
> -Bicycle Maneuver (with elbows touching knees) - 3 sets of 50/60 reps each.
> -Raised Leg Crunches - 2 sets of 50 reps each



do you prefer to do cardio before weight/resistance training? ive never had a good result doing cardio first, i die once i get into weight resistance. if i do weights first, and then run, it doesnt seem to have any effect on my ability to run at all. ive never fully understood why.


----------



## rm-rf

double ewe said:


> kung fu has a way of making itself the only exercise you can do. and that low horse position is a damn killer.
> 
> an older chinese man i know learned kung fu as a child in china. before he was 10, he had to spend twenty four fucking hours in low horse. amazing what the body can adapt to.



yah its a trip. ive had a lot of one on one lessons where my teacher and i have a staring contest in horse stance, the goal is to breathe motionlessly and silently while staring into the other person's eyes, and see who falls over first. 24 hours tho? that sounds totally southern chinese. shaolin monks are made out of some weird cosmic metal alloy thats stronger than titanium and more flexible than hemp.  my current task it to hold horse stance for 10 minutes without moving, and im told it takes about 6-8 months to casually work up to that. 

theres this 12 year old kid in my school that is our best (non black-belt) swordsman. the little guy could take any piece of your body off with a chinese broadsword before you could even blink. he is practically married to his sword, can do flying kicks in the air with it and land exactly on both of his heels doing a full split, and always has a little snicker on his face showing off how easy it is for him.

 one night i sparred with this kid and he kicked me about 14 times in my chest before i even swung once, i had bruises for a week. obviously its a big faux pas to show any pain or discomfort on ones face, and i responded with "thank you, sir"

personally what entices me is bow staff and spear training. no one in our school is currently training in spear, i think you need to be a higher level black belt before youre allowed to touch one of them. staves can be started at yellow belt, and are just as lethal in well trained hands.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

finally im back on top of my world.  haha take that life.  feeling great today.  time to go blow up chest and tri's


----------



## mealltach

What you're up to sounds awesome, rm-rf!  I'd be really curious to see pics of your new physique when you get there, just because it sounds so different from how you've always looked in your pics.  

I did over an hour of ashtanga today - not going to the gym for strength training as is my habit on Sundays because my back has been sensitive since Thursday.    Time to watch football!


----------



## RedLeader

I FINALLY can military press my bodyweight (155)   Today's workout was mainly "testing" various push oly/power lifts for a progress check.

military 155x1
l,c&j 135x3
bench 225x3
incline 205x2
decline 245x1

I'm pumped after that!  I'm going to do a pulling test next Sunday.


----------



## Trancelator

> do you prefer to do cardio before weight/resistance training? ive never had a good result doing cardio first, i die once i get into weight resistance. if i do weights first, and then run, it doesnt seem to have any effect on my ability to run at all. ive never fully understood why.



Yeah, I guess it's a matter of personal preference and body being used to either one first.
I've been always running before gym for a long time, so my body is used to it and I prefer to
do the 'hard'/boring bit which is cardio first and weights next. As for weights I like to have everything out of my way and be fully concentrated on what I'm doing, not thinking about a draining 5km run ahead (especially in current 25-35 degree weather :/)


----------



## Binge Artist

RedLeader said:


> I FINALLY can military press my bodyweight (155)   Today's workout was mainly "testing" various push oly/power lifts for a progress check.
> 
> military 155x1
> l,c&j 135x3
> bench 225x3
> incline 205x2
> decline 245x1
> 
> I'm pumped after that!  I'm going to do a pulling test next Sunday.



Congrats on the BW military press.  I tried my BW a few days ago (185), but I couldn't clean it (I blame this on not being properly warmed up.  But who knows, I never did have good bio mechanics for power cleans).  But straight off the rack at shoulder level, I can "push press" it, but not a strict military press.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

applying for VA benefits and colleges today.  such a headache and soooo much paper work.  fuck you govt and your dd forms!!!!
 oh well something is better than nothing:

10 reps for all exercises
30 lb hammer curls
  with my 60 lb straight bar-
dead lift
standing shoulder press
curls
squats
2 back exercises that I don't know what they are called

once I get strung out on this application i'll go do another set.  shouldn't be too long.


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> Congrats on the BW military press.  I tried my BW a few days ago (185), but I couldn't clean it (I blame this on not being properly warmed up.  But who knows, I never did have good bio mechanics for power cleans).  But straight off the rack at shoulder level, I can "push press" it, but not a strict military press.



Ya, the clean is definitely the hardest part of the l,c&j.  Especially for us amateurs.  As posted above, I can clean 135, but make me clean any more and I WILL fall backwards on my ass.  But ya, *if* cleaned, jerking a given weight is so much easier than standard military pressing it.  If you can lean back a bit whilst standing up, you can almost do something like an incline bench press.  

I am doing a ton of reverse barbell curls to try and get my cleaning ability up.  The only problem is that if I want to use these to train for the l,c&j, I *look* like I am simply doing them for their own good, and using terrible form.  Cuts into my vanity a bit.


----------



## double ewe

hour of weights for chest/core
4 mi moderate run


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

back and bi's for an hour.  i swear i've never seen my left bicep vein as big as it was today.  looks like python mating season on my arms


----------



## L2R

went for a run the other night. smashed me. i'm out of cardio fitness, and need to refocus on it. 


this morning my standard 10 minute quickie, this time lat pull down machine and bench press. 3 sets each progressively increasing weights and then drops sets.


----------



## @lterEgo

i started yoga today! it's surprising to see how abysmal my balance and flexibility are but i'm confident the improvements will come swiftly. i'm doing bikram yoga in a hot room at 6:30am so it's pretty serious business. i think it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Good for you @lterEgo!  I like your confidence.

55 min kickboxing class
30 min pilates...I could not stay for an hour.  Too tired.


----------



## vibr8tor

my workout is always the same, cuz i don't believe in variety.  so here's my one and only contribution to this thread!

weight machines for about 30 minutes (mostly upper body)
run a mile
50 pushups & 100 situps
swim 1/2 mile


----------



## double ewe

4 x superset [7 x overhead dbell press + 7 x row @ 55]
4 x superset [7 x seated curl + 7 x straight arm raises + 7 x alt grip curl + 7 shoulder raises]
3 x superset [10 x pull-down + 10 x row]

15 min hitting the heavy bag

45 min dwr running workout in the pool

tired. but at least not bored.


----------



## LaserHosen

*06:30am* 15 min jog to pool

                      30 mins of 25m lengths

                      15 min jog back (in wet swimming shorts )

*02:00pm* 20 mins arm work - dumbbell curls etc.

                      5.7 mile run - 50 minutes

*12:03am* Still awake


----------



## LaserHosen

*This morning:* Twist sit-ups and core strength exercises.

*Early evening:* 8.5 mile boot march through undulating woods with 19Kg backpack in approx 2 hours.

Hopefully sleep will be more forthcoming tonight.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
40 min yoga


----------



## double ewe

treadmill:

1 mi warm-up
3 x 1 mile @ 5:00, 4:48, 4:36 w/ 1 mile jog recovery

then 30 min cool-down in the pool. light swimming, some stride/strength work.

feels fast.


----------



## L2R

pec deck, seated row and tri pull down


----------



## nO_iRiS

I trained legs today. 

Back Squats - 6 sets pyramiding weight up, reps down.

Hack Squats - 4 sets pyramiding weight up, repas down.

Leg Extensions - 6 sets of 15 reps. 5 reps toes out, 5 reps toes nutral, 5 reps toes pointing in.

Straight legged deadlifts - 5 sets pyramiding weight up, reps down.

Prone hamstring curls - 4 sets pyramiding weight up, reps down

Standing hamstring curls - 4 sets of 15 reps.

Calf Raises - 5 sets high reps (20+)

Currently stuffing my face. Tommorow is going to HURT.


----------



## djzmo

4 series, each one of 20.

push ups: 80
squatting/sit ups/whatever (doing like a frog, don't really know the name): 80
abs: 80
4kg weights: 80 in each arm

Doing this at home each day since the last 3 weeks. First two did 60 (4 series, each one 15), then upped to 80 and will up to 100 after I feel comfortable enough (4 series, each one 25). Also, I take whey protein after the work out. I've never felt better in my life since I decided to quit smoking cigarettes (1 month and 10 days :D) in order to work out. I've also noticed the following:

-My posture is correct now, no hunching anymore.
-I've seen muscular improvement, although really subtle. This is not my main goal, homeostasis is .
-Endooooorphins!!! My mood is better than ever.
-I have much more energy.

Working out is great. I used to be a lazy mofo, now I feel bad if I miss the daily work out.


----------



## dandyret

Ran 5 miles, love the feeling after a good run


----------



## Binge Artist

nO_iRiS said:


> I trained legs today.
> 
> Back Squats - 6 sets pyramiding weight up, reps down.
> 
> Hack Squats - 4 sets pyramiding weight up, repas down.
> 
> Leg Extensions - 6 sets of 15 reps. 5 reps toes out, 5 reps toes nutral, 5 reps toes pointing in.
> 
> Straight legged deadlifts - 5 sets pyramiding weight up, reps down.
> 
> Prone hamstring curls - 4 sets pyramiding weight up, reps down
> 
> Standing hamstring curls - 4 sets of 15 reps.
> 
> Calf Raises - 5 sets high reps (20+)
> 
> Currently stuffing my face. Tommorow is going to HURT.



BTW...if you ever get the time, I'd like to hear about your training philosophy, in general.

From the looks of things, it seems you favor the old school volume approach.


----------



## double ewe

3 mi on treadmill, steadily increasing speed and incline
30 min strength/stretching/stride drills

body is pretty tired on all fronts.


----------



## djzmo

Did the same things I did yesterday, each day gets a little bit easier . Just finished about 20 minutes ago, all i can say is: endooooooorphins!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
55 min weights
30 min walk/sprint the dog

now time to clean the house!


----------



## nO_iRiS

Binge Artist said:


> BTW...if you ever get the time, I'd like to hear about your training philosophy, in general.
> 
> From the looks of things, it seems you favor the old school volume approach.



I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. PM me, or ask on here.


----------



## Binge Artist

nO_iRiS said:


> I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. PM me, or ask on here.



Well, I must say, after seeing your pics in the photo thread, you've reached that point where I've always wanted to be.  In the mean time, I've been coming off a good 2 month opiate/alcohol binder.  But, jebus willing, I hope to get entirely clean and hit the gym full force within two weeks.


Anyway, I've got tons of questions (so, feel free to hit the "ignore" button any time you feel I've become a pest :D), and you just posted a leg workout, so I'll start with a few questions about leg development.

1.  Squats.  You posted a six set pyramid.  How low did the reps get towards the final set, 2 or 3?  Also, do you do squats just for overall leg/muscular frame hypertrophy, or are you also into powerlifting?

2.  Hack squats.  Do you take the old school barbell approach, or do you use the hack machine?

3.  Leg extensions.  With that high of volume, roughly what are your rest periods.

4. Stiff leg deadlifts.  Any good tips for isolating the hammies?  Whenever I try these, I usually do them on leg day, but that usually leaves my back weakish for the next workout.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

20mins on the bike
20 mins on the cross trainer 
100 sit ups
Weights on my biceps and triceps. 

Felling good


----------



## nO_iRiS

Binge Artist said:


> Anyway, I've got tons of questions (so, feel free to hit the "ignore" button any time you feel I've become a pest :D), and you just posted a leg workout, so I'll start with a few questions about leg development.



Like I said man, happy to answer any questions you may have. No such thing as a stupid question either. Ask away, and I'll answer to the best of my knowledge ane experience. I'm on Uni holidays now too, lots of free time on my ahnds, with nothing better to do.



Binge Artist said:


> 1.  Squats.  You posted a six set pyramid.  How low did the reps get towards the final set, 2 or 3?  Also, do you do squats just for overall leg/muscular frame hypertrophy, or are you also into powerlifting?



My pyramid set was 16 reps, 14 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps (first two sets warmup, last 4 were working sets. I'd like to try something different this week, and go heavier on my last 4 sets with lower reps, (like 10, 8, 6, 6, or something similar). I'm not in to powerlifting on a competitive level, but my core compounds like squats, deadlifts, barbell bench, and military press are always done in pyramid sets with the final 3 - 4 sets being relativelyu low rep and high weight. I use them as a means of slowly increasing strength, and then isolate after them with higher reps for hypertrophy. This is something which I observed a lot of bodybuilders do (ronnie coleman, Jay Cutler, Nick Jones etc)




Binge Artist said:


> 2.  Hack squats.  Do you take the old school barbell approach, or do you use the hack machine?



I use the hack squat machine. Barbell hack squats are not an option for me because of my height. they require some slight lumbar spine bending in my case which I find unavoidable, and very uncomfortable. This doesnt mean they won't work for you though. try them out, make sure your form is right though, as they are a complicated lift to get right IMO.



Binge Artist said:


> 3.  Leg extensions.  With that high of volume, roughly what are your rest periods.



Higher reps and lower weights means I dont rest for as long between sets. with sets of 12 - 14 I rest for a minute. 10 - 12, minute and a half. 8 - 10, 2 minutes, and 6 - 8, 2.5 minutes. However this is only for the bigger muscle groups like back and legs, and to some extent chest. Smaller muscle groups dont require as much time to recover, so for bis, tris, and shoulders I dont rest as long. I generally go by feel. On ce I get my breath back and feel like I can do another sets, I do it.



Binge Artist said:


> 4. Stiff leg deadlifts.  Any good tips for isolating the hammies?  Whenever I try these, I usually do them on leg day, but that usually leaves my back weakish for the next workout.



Stiff legged deadlifts are more of a compound rather than an isoation movement. If you feel that doing them on leg day leaves your back weak for the next few days then do them as far apart from your back day as possible. I do back on mondays, and legs on friday. this gives a minimum of 2 days/3 nights recovery, by which point you should be ok. Alternatively you could do hammies and quads on seperate days all together, there are lots of ideas on how to split your regime up. 

Some good isolations for hammies are Hamstring curls (prone and standing), and one of my personal favorites would have to be the revere hack squat in the hack squat machine. In fact, these are great for taking your back out of the equation and reallyt helping isolate the glutes and hammies. 

http://www.biggertube.com/video/425/Kai-Greene-training-legs-pt2

Have a look at that video. Kai greene does them here... or in pt3... not sure. Either way he does them in one the parts, you'll know them when you see them.


----------



## LaserHosen

*This morning:* 24 min treadmill Fartlek, abs & triceps.

*This afternoon:* 8.5 mile hike carrying 20kg, 1hr50m.

*00:30:* Still awake. 8)


----------



## Km013

was way over stimulated and kind of just wanted to do lots of stuff.

8x12 deadlifts at 135
8x12 squats at 135
8x12 assisted pullups
3x30 seconds prone bridges
3x8 reverse crunches
3x30 situps

40 minutes running on a treadmill at 5.5 mph


----------



## double ewe

4 x 7 dumb-bell press @ 85
4 x 7 dumb-bell fly + 7 dumb-bell press @ 45
3 x 10 tricep extensions + 10 tricep pulldowns + 10 push-ups
burn-out on bench, going to failure at 145, 125, 105, 85, 65, 45

10 minutes on the heavy bag


----------



## PARooolller

Bent over barbell rows
Seated Rows
T-bar rows
Lat Pulldowns
Inverted pull ups
Rear delt machine incorporating the FST-7 approach

All of these exercises are comprised of 1-2 warm-up sets and 3 working sets..

30 minutes ab work

an hour cardio


----------



## aanallein

I've gone from 12 reps per set to 25 reps and it is pretty difficult. Still doing the same routine though, just less weight.


----------



## double ewe

easy 6 or 7 miles w/ the dog.


----------



## Binge Artist

aanallein said:


> I've gone from 12 reps per set to 25 reps and it is pretty difficult. Still doing the same routine though, just less weight.



You still bulking?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I didn't.  I _planned_ to take a 9am intense cardio and weight training class.  The alarm woke me up at 730a.  I slept until 11am 
I don't consume more calories on Thanksgiving than I would on any oher day.

A couple of women at work said they don't eat the day before so they can pig out the next 8)


----------



## Km013

70 minute jog @ slow/moderate pace around morningside (i think?) park in NYC.  It's my first time up here, great and interesting place to jog.

Also did some ab work  (prone bridges, bicycle crunches, leg lifts, etc) while watching south park.  feel pretty good for not having been to the gym.


----------



## PARooolller

barbell shrugs
seated delt raises
hammer strength incline
decline bench
cardio 20 min

I felt weak today...maybe because I'm cutting calories and was probably dehydrated...I hope I don't lose my strength gains.


----------



## p-mo

front squats, squats, jump squats, hanging leg raises, side bends, leg curls, leg extentions, calf raises.  New PR on squats 147.5kg.  Nearly double my bodyweight


----------



## aanallein

Binge Artist said:


> You still bulking?



Haha I'm not doing either bulking or cutting. I just eat what I want (which is pretty healthy as it is) and try to take 4-5k cals a day and I've been doing 20+ mins of cardio per day (350 cals per 20 minutes). Just felt like changing it up a bit.


----------



## PARooolller

p-mo said:


> front squats, squats, jump squats, hanging leg raises, side bends, leg curls, leg extentions, calf raises.  New PR on squats 147.5kg.  Nearly double my bodyweight



good luck walking the next 3 days%)


----------



## p-mo

Im actually pretty ok today!  Gotta work tomorrow tho and that might be a challenge!


----------



## PARooolller

yeah its usually 2-3 days after legs for me...you feel as strong as an ox when they heal up though


----------



## AfterGlow

I did 1.5 miles on the treadmill followed by 6 sets of 6-12 squats and then 3 sets of 20 incline sit ups.  I could barely walk up my stairs when I got home from the gym.

PARooolller...  you were right about me realizing more gains if I started doing some lower body.  It's hard to tell how much muscle I'm gaining because I'm losing fat at the same time.  My weight has been 225-230 for a couple months now.  But I need new pants again with a smaller waist.


----------



## PARooolller

squats are the ultimate exercise for strength, hormone release, and complete body recomp

amazing arm workout today:

preacher curls
barbell curls
dumbell curls
close grip flat bench
rope extensions
rope pulldowns
vbar pull downs

90min cardio and ab work


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have been sick since Thursday night.
I _intend_ to exercise Monday night.
I am exhausted.


----------



## PARooolller

another orgasmic workout...I'm weighing in at 198lbs --working on maintaining my muscle mass and losing this stubborn fat....libido is raging again...been fucking 2x a day and rubbing one out every morning= awesome!!!

30 minutes high intensity elliptical
hamstring curls
leg extensions
db lunges
superset calves exercises
15 minutes stair stepper
15 minutes elliptical


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Today I envy your crazy orgasmic energy.


----------



## PARooolller

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Today I envy your crazy orgasmic energy.



I would love to personally let yoy experience orgasmic energy....maybe one day ..sigh8)


----------



## phactor

3 x 5 Squats
3 x 5 Military Press
3 x 5 Barbell rows

not including warmups

then I just did a bunch of shit on the machines, like 1 or 2 sets with heavy weights


----------



## L2R

ran twenty minutes last night (my cardio is farked, needs lots of work)

this morning worked my chest and tris. pec dec and bench press. not much variety at my gym, but then again, it's free (i kept a swipe card to the last place i lived, half of which is a hotel).


----------



## PARooolller

60 minutes elliptical moderate-high intensity
weighted plans
cable crunches
leg lifts


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Haha I love whenever I occasionally log onto bluelight and see this thread that I started is still going.  I'll contribute while I'm here:

15 mins on the eliptical
A bunch of different upperbody stuff with dumbells
Back presses (130 pounds)
Leg presses (70 pounds)


----------



## woamotive

Not much  I just biked a bit. It's 'kind of' snowing though soooooo. I use that as my excuse.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

MynameisnotDeja said:


> A bunch of different upperbody stuff with dumbells



damn that sounds like fun

i did nothing today.  felt good. even though I didnt need the rest and im trying to bulk


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin 45 min yoga
It had been 8 days since my last work out.
Flu


----------



## AfterGlow

35 mins on treadmil
5 x 15-20 ab cruch macine
4 x 15 torso twist machine
5 x 10-15 incline dumbell bench press
5 x 10-12 flat dumbell pec fly


----------



## euphoria

god i haven't had time to work out in about 5 days. i feel like a lazy asshole. 

after i turn in my finals, i am running 3 miles and then swimming as long as i can possibly handle. ahh it will feel good to exhaust myself.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 45 min spin 45 min yoga
> It had been 8 days since my last work out.
> Flu



Feel better


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Aww thank you
I am back to good except for a wet non productive cough

today 45 spin  55 min weights


----------



## AfterGlow

What does 55 mins on weights translate to in actual exercise time?   

I ask only because I get annoyed with ppl at my gym who tie up a piece of equipment for like.... 30 mins...  to do 3-5 sets of some exercise.   I take no more than .5-1 minute break between sets and I alternate between 2 exercises when I'm doing a set.  That way, my muscles don't get burned out so quickly working on a single movement.  In 10-15 minutes, I have completed 10 total sets of 2 different exercises whilst the guy next to me spends most of his time sitting on a bench doing nothing!

You obviously get great results PI and this post is not directed specifically at you.  I'm just venting.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Actual exercise time about 52 minutes LOL!
It is a class.  I am doing compound exercises /super sets with dumb bells.  
Tons of squats, lunges, crunches, and pushups.

When I did train at a regular gym my rest time was during my husband's set.


----------



## The Real Fatman

Trained back today
Deadlift warmup 135 for 15 reps
1 rm attempt 405 for 1 new personal record
4 sets of 345 for 6 reps 
barbell row 160 for 8 for 4 sets 
isolateral upright row machine 
300(150 per arm)  for 8 for 4 sets 
widegrip pullups 4 sets of 10


----------



## Pharcyde

I did muh prison workout


----------



## PARooolller

The Real Fatman said:


> Trained back today
> Deadlift warmup 135 for 15 reps
> 1 rm attempt 405 for 1 new personal record
> 4 sets of 345 for 6 reps
> barbell row 160 for 8 for 4 sets
> isolateral upright row machine
> 300(150 per arm)  for 8 for 4 sets
> widegrip pullups 4 sets of 10



damn you're getting strong as fuck:D


----------



## The Real Fatman

yeah, I just wish I could get rid of the belly fat shit is stubborn as fuck


----------



## PARooolller

The Real Fatman said:


> yeah, I just wish I could get rid of the belly fat shit is stubborn as fuck



dude im the exact same way....its finally starting to shrink and that's after daily intense cardio after weights...its all diet..just keep dieting hard...but ure gonna lose strength while cutting


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i finally got back in the gym today.  i need to be static to be what I want


----------



## PARooolller

past 2 days in the gym have been the worst workouts ive had in over a year...strength wise...

i look amazing though...really lean and no water retntion but my strength dropped 15% on all lifts...how is this possible? my diet is on point..

regardless, I'm taking a day or 2 off


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^get your awesome body to the healthy living  photo thread

55 min intensive interval class
30 min Pilates (55 min class)
I got hungry and I knew my man was making pizza


----------



## phactor

Hadn't been in the gym for a few days because of work but it has finally settled down.

Did a big full body workout

Squats
Standing Presses
Bench Press
Barbell Rows

and then kinda screwed around with some machines and did some body weight exercises.. I have a snow day at work and was able to sneak to the gym.. we are covered in that thick and heavy snow


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i remembered I had legs today so I worked on those a bit


----------



## PARooolller

My workout today

6 hours in teh library studying for finals...first day off (much needed too) from the gym in ages...


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

got some weight gainer.  700 cals, 93 carbs, and 50 protein.  im begging for weight here.  just arms and abs today.  my everything else is sore.


----------



## The Real Fatman

Legs

leg extension to warmup- 95x10x4
squats- 315x10x4
front squats 225x10x4
hack squats 225x10x4
hamstring curls 80x10x4
standing calve raises 450x15x3

I will not like walking tomorrow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nor lowering yourself on the toilet or going down stairs/hill


----------



## KStoner6tb

yesterday: back

Wide-grip chins: 4 sets
Deads: 4 sets
dumbbell rows:  4 sets
barbell rows: 3 sets (superset with..)
dumbell pullovers


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

all my sets are 10,8,6 reps going up to the next weight available. bells 40,45 ect. plates 60,70,85 ect.  i wait 20 seconds after each lift (ex- 10 reps wait 20 seconds, 8 reps wait 20 seconds, 6 reps wait 20 seconds, finish a set wait 20 seconds).  this normally gives me enough time to grab weights for the next set.

chest-
flat bench bells- 45's
incline bells -30's
double cables on high setting- 40
"                         " low setting -30


tri's-
cable pull downs (no handle)- 20
v bar high straight down- 30
rope  "                          "- 20
over head extensions- 60


----------



## Clean_Cut

push ups, sit ups and chin ups!
Not looking to be a body builder...just like to get the heart and lungs pumping and get a nice endorphin boost.
Oh I also surfed for about 40 minutes - best exercise ever!


----------



## The Real Fatman

chest

flat bench warmups 135x20 225x10
315x1
275x6x2
265x6x2
255x6x2
incline hammer strength machine 205x8x4
weighted dips 8x2 7x1
dumbbell flyes 55x8x4


----------



## Memphis10again

chest/legs

incline dbs 65x3x8
flat dbs 80x2x8
incline flys 30x3x12
squats 225x3x10 (1x135x12 warmup)
calf raises 3x315x25
ab work
threw in some skullcrushers and kickbacks for tris


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i miss hammer strengths 

im stuck on some comfortable ass nautical shit or something like that.  its comfy but doesnt work out as well as the hammers


----------



## phactor

Work sets only (warmups not included)

3x5 Squat
3x5 Military Press (standing)
3x5 barbell rows

2x4 tricep dips and then some light ab work


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I went hiking up a hill in the snow.  Took about 45 minutes.


----------



## Memphis10again

phactor are u doing starting strength or somethin


----------



## Memphis10again

back/bis

deadlifts 275x3x5
barbell rows 135x3x5
cable rows 2x12
standin ez bar curls 95x3x12
hammer db curls 40sx3x8


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I went hiking up a hill in the snow.  Took about 45 minutes.



when I was young we used to call this going to school.   and yes, it was up hill both ways 

today was back and bi's- I need to alternate the groups during my workout b/c i could finish bi's.  I guess eating food helps too.  great day for back, shitty day for bi's


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pulled hamstring...wah!
I am going to try to upper body tonight.
If I don't work out this week I will FREAK out LOL!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

someone please pm me how to report bots and spammers


----------



## phactor

Memphis10again said:


> phactor are u doing starting strength or somethin



Yup


----------



## phactor

Yesterday:

Squats
Bench
Deads

pullups and light abs after I was done.

Defiantly adding on muscle right now, newbie gains are fun. I work with mainly women  and they tell me to stop sticking out my chest... I'm not though lol. We are social workers in a tough field so we are really close and like family.


----------



## Changed

worked out my right forearm twice already...


----------



## wizekrak

Back and biceps day: 3 sets of each of the following:

chin ups
pull ups
bent over row
standing row
reverse bicep curls
bicep curls
shrugs
hammer curls
weighted sit ups


----------



## Amebix

wizekrak said:


> Back and biceps day: 3 sets of each of the following:
> 
> chin ups
> pull ups
> bent over row
> standing row
> reverse bicep curls
> bicep curls
> shrugs
> hammer curls
> weighted sit ups



No back extensions? Tis not wise to ignore the lower back.


----------



## wizekrak

Amebix said:


> No back extensions? Tis not wise to ignore the lower back.



I do my lower back with my legs when I hit the posterior chain, don't worry it doesn't get ignored, I just find its easier that way.


----------



## phactor

Did

Squats
Military Presses
Barbell Rows 

and some machine work... kinda a crappy workout today coupled with a crappy day at work, oh well it happens


----------



## PARooolller

big day in the gym today..took lsd last night so had an afterglow 

BTN miilitary press smith machine
side laterals
cable side laterals
smith machine shrugs
hamstring curls
leg extensions
1 hour cardio
abs
calves
front raises
arnold presses


----------



## ChemicalOne

1 hr cardio


----------



## The Real Fatman

Dr. Funkenstien said:


> when I was young we used to call this going to school.   and yes, it was up hill both ways
> 
> today was back and bi's- I need to alternate the groups during my workout b/c i could finish bi's.  I guess eating food helps too.  great day for back, shitty day for bi's



try doing chest with bis and back with tris  so that they aren't already worn out from the heavy compound moves in the back/chest.


----------



## PARooolller

The Real Fatman said:


> try doing chest with bis and back with tris  so that they aren't already worn out from the heavy compound moves in the back/chest.



yeah i;m starting a new routine in the new year that looks like this

day 1-chest bi
day 2-legs
day 3-cardio and abs
day4-back tri
day5-shoulders traps


----------



## rm-rf

stretch session (30 mins - kung fu stretch routine... i can almost get a full split and can get my ankle up to my ear now!)

incline chest press | freeweights | 12x-10x-10x-8x (reps)
cable flys | cables| 12x-10x
flat bench | freeweights | 10x-8x
decline press | freeweights | 12x-10x-10x-8x

did kung fu forms for 30 mins

practiced on punching bag for 10 mins or so

saw some ridiculously hot girl working out and had to go do a ton of shoulder shurgs or whatever miscellaneous things i could think of so i could be near her aura. her form was perfect and her physique was incredibly strong, a rare thing to witness. her chi was amazing and it gave me a second wind so i worked out for like 20 more mins. i wanted to tell her but i figured thatd be weird and awkward so i just left.


----------



## PARooolller

gym was closed all weekend so i binged on ice cream chinese food and tgi fridays...fuck myself...back at it tomorrow for real...chest abs and 1 hour cardio


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rm-rf said:


> i can almost get a full split and can get my ankle up to my ear now!)


Nice!



> i wanted to tell her but i figured thatd be weird and awkward so i just left.


If said right with the right tone and body language, I think it would be oddly honest but appreciated and understood.

I finally got back to class after a 7 day hiatus due to injury.
Mild discomfort in my right hamstring/glute.  I am back, baby


----------



## rm-rf

na. id be so far out of my element talking to a stranger in a gym that id ruin myself.

(mind you, i live in the 'hood. women are quite careful in this community  )

i think it not only violates my personal code of gym etiquette, but i wouldnt be able to take my mind off the fact that she probably doesnt want to be disturbed at the moment, and shed probably assume i was just hitting on her instead of just complimenting her abilities. these would ruin me so this is what i mean by out of my element. 

ima go shovel some snow now while i digest all this protein...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah I am gonna drink this beer and shovel garlic bread in my mouth 

you are right...hood or no hood...your thoughts were best kept to yourself.  Transfer of shared energy  in silence 

I think when you are thinking good things you should say it but I guess there are rules to that too.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Just started working out after recovering from opiate addiction. I haven't worked out in like 8 months. Yesterday I lifted lots of heavy(heavy for me lol) weights: bicep curls, triceps extensions, inclined bench press, leg press, adductor and abductor machines, running on the treadmill, lat-pull down. I also use the Perfect Pushup and some sit-ups. 

Today I did Yoga and it felt really good stretching out my still sore muscles that way, and also a few body weight exercises. I'm new to this whole healthy living thing, but I think I could easily get used to this.


----------



## rm-rf

yo thats crazy dude, thats exactly how i became a physiqual fanatic. 

i wasted away doing hundreds of milligrams of oc. dope, morphene, and fent for like 6 months, and that was after a year of abusing them regularly, albeit not daily. i think i had a 3 month period where my forehead was glued to the desk from nodding off while posting on BL or playing warcraft 3 mods. 

then i kicked that habit and hung out with some people that were really into weightlifting and that sort of thing. a few months later i started lifting with some friends of mine that were back from active duty with the marines, and they were getting back in shape. learned a hell of a lot from them. from then on i was pretty intrigued at how one can really command and control one's body.

from just really being genuinely interested in exercise sciences and nutrition i garnished a lot of my own data and anecdotal studies. i know my own metabolism by heart and could shape myself literally into anything i can imagine in my head in a specified amount of time. i was pretty impressed for a particular 6 month period i gained 8lbs of muscle mass without gaining hardly any body fat either. i really enjoy applying diet and exercise and using myself as the result.

honestly now i dont even want to do any downers cause i see them as things that get in the way of my favorite hobby (sculpting my machine). my roomate leaves a huge bottle of hydrocodone in the spice cabinet (dont ask why...) and i dont even have the faintest desire to touch them, wheras like 6 years ago id scarf that bottle down in 3 days. even alcohol is like this, i only drink booze on special occasions or with very exclusive company cuz all i can think of is that its a poison destroying the foundations of my body, and ive spent a lot of energy on this. 

of course, the greatest gift to mankind, sweet sweet sensi,  has never been a barrier to my goals. in many ways, smoking cannabis has helped me, but i wouldnt recommend it to everyone. it was great for getting me, someone with a normally tame appetite, to consume 3500 calories in a day and still be hungry. 

i cant imagine every living a life on drugs every day ever again (herb dont count to me lol). it was really fun tho,  i wouldnt take my drug infused years back for anything. but now i cant imagine a week without regular workouts of some sort. i literally start to crave the sensation of a good workout and go through withdrawl, its that infused into my lifestyle.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Yeah I'm staying away from herb for the time being, just because it will tempt me to go into the harder stuff, as I don't really have any friends who smoke weed who don't also do the harder stuff. I'm only 12 days sober from a pretty bad daily OC addiction I also haven't used weed in that same amount of time. I definitely need to give it some time before I start toking again. I want to be a completely different person (mentally and physically) if I do finally decide to light up again.  The thing that's different about this time I'm quitting, is that I totally came clean to my parents (20 years old and still living under their roof while going to college) on my own with no prompting or questioning from them. And I am actively searching for ways to fill up my day instead of just sitting around bored and depressed. I really can't ever see myself doing an opiate ever again after the emotional hell of the past 2 weeks I've been through. 

I used to be really into martial arts and swimming, but I haven't done that since high school, about 4 years ago, but all that's about to change. Being an analytical person by nature I really admire your deep knowledge of the science aspect of fitness. Right now my mom is my work out partner  She's not in the greatest shape, but she is 54. We are going to make each other healthier. Force each other to go the the gym. 

I hope to be posting less and less in The Dark Side, and more and more in Healthy Living :D


----------



## PARooolller

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Yeah I'm staying away from herb for the time being, just because it will tempt me to go into the harder stuff, as I don't really have any friends who smoke weed who don't also do the harder stuff. I'm only 12 days sober from a pretty bad daily OC addiction I also haven't used weed in that same amount of time. I definitely need to give it some time before I start toking again. I want to be a completely different person (mentally and physically) if I do finally decide to light up again.  The thing that's different about this time I'm quitting, is that I totally came clean to my parents (20 years old and still living under their roof while going to college) on my own with no prompting or questioning from them. And I am actively searching for ways to fill up my day instead of just sitting around bored and depressed. I really can't ever see myself doing an opiate ever again after the emotional hell of the past 2 weeks I've been through.
> 
> I used to be really into martial arts and swimming, but I haven't done that since high school, about 4 years ago, but all that's about to change. Being an analytical person by nature I really admire your deep knowledge of the science aspect of fitness. Right now my mom is my work out partner  She's not in the greatest shape, but she is 54. We are going to make each other healthier. Force each other to go the the gym.
> 
> I hope to be posting less and less in The Dark Side, and more and more in Healthy Living :D




Awesome..whatever it takes..once you get in a routine going to the gym is the easy part...its the dietary compliance and exercise science


----------



## LaserHosen

Swam for 45 minutes. During this time worked out my Critical Swim Speed and only got 0.88 metres/sec! I was doing breast-stroke rather than front crawl though. Anyone else on here know their score?

Later I did 140 twist-sits and burned the triceps out in gym.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Well today I did an hour of Yoga and then worked out in the gym for about 45 minutes. Did bicep curls, leg press, hamstring curl, inner and outer thighs, triceps extensions, lat pulldown, seated row, and the chest butterfly thingie(don't know the name) and a 6 minute run on the treadmill and a 2 minute run on the elliptical. Nothing impressive at all I know I know, but I'm just getting into the routine of getting my ass to the gym and moving around again. 
The thing I've noticed is that I get dull headaches after I work out hard. Is this simply my body adjusting to its new rigorous schedule, or is it dehydration, or both? I don't want to take ibuprofen every day.


----------



## rm-rf

^ impressive = having a desire to maintain your body, to maintain good personal health. Average humans care not for these things. By caring, you are automatically above average.



LaserHosen said:


> Swam for 45 minutes. During this time worked out my Critical Swim Speed and only got 0.88 metres/sec! I was doing breast-stroke rather than front crawl though. Anyone else on here know their score?



I can doggy paddle really, really slow.


----------



## LaserHosen

^ He he, *rm-rf* each to their own 

In that guide and others online their examples seem to be above 1.2 m/s. I thought I was a fairly good swimmer so I'd be interested to see if they're using professional athlete figures. 

Any swimmers on here want to give it a go? Or simply revealing your 400m time would be enough to get an idea.

Yesterday I got 7:35 for 400m breast-stroke and 56 seconds for 50m thrashing, also breast-stroke. These were in a 25m pool.

Today I tried again and got 8:40 for my 400m, but I'm putting that down to having tired arms from yesterday and a heavy squat session in the gym before going to the pool.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I was a shitty ass swimmer they wouldn't even let me do anything other than a 100m backstroke or a 100m/50m freestyle because I had strong legs and could dolphin kick like a motherfucker. Every other stroke would kick my ass to no end. lol


----------



## PinkStrawberries

Tuesday I did this move called "pull the dumpster up the steep-ass, super long drive way" and my bunz are still killing me when I walk.


----------



## LaserHosen

Heh^ You could try lying on your back in a cucifix position, with your lower calves elevated onto a swiss ball and then drag your knees to your chest. All the while keeping your stomach in-line with your sternum/knees. This will do good stuff for your core-stability/hamstrings/buns too.


----------



## tathra

i tried going for a run yesterday (i've ran once, last week, in the past 2-3 months) and couldnt even make it 2 miles before my body quit on me. 

getting back in shape is tough.


----------



## Eddygunz

Hockey man!  Its the best workout for legs, chest, arms, and forearms.  Plus of the aerobic effect all that sprinting gives you cleans your lungs out, QUICK!  Even if your a smoker.  I like playing fucked up on opiates, cause wen your done all that opiate mixes with natural endorphins and man you are  SWIMMING!


----------



## phactor

^^

I'm thinking about getting back out on in the rink myself. I grew up playing the sport actually. Got serious about if for a few years too.

Walked for about 10 to 20 minutes today. Lifted yesterday squat, press, pendlay rows. Did some ab work, it hurts when I cough lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh I forgot about this thread!
Good thing. 

45 min spin
45 min yoga


----------



## hoopyfrood

did about 20 mins worth of sprinting (in competitive form with my friend %) )... played some tennis, just casual, and I did some very light lifting on my biceps, triceps, pecs, and abs.


----------



## Care

2 sets of push-ups 2 sets of flys and about 300 sit-ups total


----------



## L2R

did back, lats, bis and forearms.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 minute kickboxing class with rope jumping
100 push-ups (at least 40 were girlie style)


----------



## infectedmushroom

Going for a surf tommorow...or legs at gym if it's shit YEW


----------



## phactor

Went to the gym yesterday morning. May start going earlier rather then later. 

I've really been bumping up my squat alot. My legs are much stronger then my upper body. Gotta keep working on form but its getting way better.

SWIM had a very short relapse and stopped working out, those two weeks set him back but he is loving being back in the habit (of working out). He realized he has basically been working out in some form off and on for over a year. 

I personally really am enjoying lifting weights. I don't give two shits about how much weight I put on the bar, as long as I am making progress in form and weight. The good thing about having a skinnier frame is the muscle I do put on is noticeable quickly.


----------



## L2R

chest, tris and shoulders


----------



## phactor

Starting strength yesterday, today I may to try to take a walk if it stays about 30 degrees


----------



## RedLeader

Dude, IP, I think it's about time you post a photo in the HL Photo Thread.  You've been goin' at this for a while now


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

GOING to 75 min yoga and 45 min spin
otherwise I would not be up this effin early


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Ran 4.77 miles outside.  So greatful to have warm weather again, so now I can get my training back on track!  Would have liked to have done 6.5 today, but my ankles were hurting.  Tomorrow!


----------



## hoopyfrood

did 150 crunches, 50 situps, 30 dips, 50 pushups, 15 pullups...

but just because I felt like it!


----------



## phactor

Had a great workout. Added 5 pounds to my squat, 2.5 to my bench and 10 to my deadlift. Then I did a good amount of accessory work and a great ab workout!

One of my best workouts ever, I feel fucking great too! Plus no comedown or risk of physical dependency!! :D


----------



## GenericMind

Getting winded from shoveling the driveway made me realize the pack of cigarettes a day and heavy boozing is going to make me die young. I'm too pretty to die young, so today:

Pushups, crunches, dips, squats, and the treadmill. Once all my muscles stop feeling like their bleeding fire I'll probably try again.


----------



## Amebix

^You'll probably want to throw some pull ups or rows between chairs into that mix to balance out all the pushing,


----------



## hoopyfrood

phactor said:


> Had a great workout. Added 5 pounds to my squat, 2.5 to my bench and 10 to my deadlift. Then I did a good amount of accessory work and a great ab workout!
> 
> One of my best workouts ever, I feel fucking great too! Plus no comedown or risk of physical dependency!! :D



Damn, that is a good workout.  Those added to your max? or to your reps?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin
45 min yoga


----------



## KiwiQflyer

What kind of yoga do you do PI?

Ran 7 1/2 miles beachside...then took the doggies for a quick walk around the block.  And here it is 10pm and I've got an itch to run some more!


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Well I was supposed to work out yesterday but I felt too lazy.  I plan to go to the gym on wednesday, so I did a light workout today so I'm not sore when I go.  I just did some pushups and dumbbell exercises for my upper body.  Later in the night I walked a half mile down the hill to the liquor store and a half mile back up the hill with good pace.  Wednesday I'm gonna work the shit out of my upper body and run a mile.


----------



## ThaiDie4

25 minute jog


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I was thinking of you last night


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KiwiQflyer said:


> What kind of yoga do you do PI?


Vinyasa, Ashtanga, and Bikram.
The gym I am belong to only teaches classes and personal training.


----------



## hoopyfrood

I'm jealous of all you dailies.  I used to workout daily, but I got lazy. :/  


On another note, I've gotten a bit more toned due to my eating habits.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min kickboxing class
My goal is to be able to do the 100 push-ups (on my toes not knees)during that class...not there yet.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^I was thinking of you last night



thinking of her when you're were doing what? :D


anyway, lol just rode the bike for 60 mins with the older clicker pumping about 140 bpm.  Felt good


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^dirty mind.

45 min pilates


----------



## L2R

yesterday some punchingbag play in the morning sun
today some dumbell play in the sun again

starting to pick up some colour. :D


----------



## GenericMind

Did some crazy intense workout yesterday with my sister that she learned in some class. It only takes a half an hour to do but it kicks your ass.  Feels good man.

Half an hour on the treadmill after work today.


----------



## Binge Artist

Half an hour jog at a standard 6 mph pace would be a nice 3 mile stroll.



Not bad.


----------



## Changed

after eating some mushrooms I don't feel like exercising, but it is quite nice outside, so I'll go for a couple mile run, then do some body weight exercises afterwards.


----------



## Sykoknot

Sit ups, push ups, squats, dips, bicep curls, stationary bike, and  2 hour juggling session with weighted balls.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min yoga class


----------



## GenericMind

So I ended up doing 1.2 miles on the treadmill. Not bad considering I smoke a pack day.


----------



## hoopyfrood

I didn't. :'(


----------



## drscience

Pond hockey.

Really gets the blood pumping!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

GenericMind said:


> So I ended up doing 1.2 miles on the treadmill. Not bad considering I smoke a pack day.


running or crawling?


----------



## djzmo

Today I swim, hopefully I'll do 2000 meters now, since I've been stuck the last couple of times in 1500-1550 meters.


----------



## GenericMind

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> running or crawling?



Running 80% of the time, speed walking the rest.


----------



## Binge Artist

GenericMind said:


> Running 80% of the time, speed walking the rest.




OK, let's do some math here.


What we've been told is that you covered 1.2 miles in 30 min.  Also, 80% of the time (24 min) was running, and 20% of the time (6 min) was speed walking.

Let us assume that the minimal acceptable speed for "speed walking" is 3 mph.  If we denote your walking distance with D_w, then we have

D_w > 3mph x 6/60 hrs = .3 miles.

Now, if D_r is your is your running distance, we have

D_w + D_r = 1.2, which implies

D_r = 1.2 - D_w < .9 miles.

Since your time running was 24 min, we deduce the following about R_r (the average rate at which you ran)

R_r = D_r/(24/60 hrs) < .9/(.4).  Hence,

*R_r < 2.25 mph*


Perhaps it's time to lay off the smokes?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^this is why I thought GM crawled.  You can do better than that dude!

I can run >3 miles in 30 minutes on the treadmill.  
I am not a runner but I am an ex-smoker.

Binge, what's the math on that?


----------



## Binge Artist

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Binge, what's the math on that?





P to the power of I = Hot + [70,000 Lunges + 10,000 Sit ups + 80 Push ups + 5 Chin ups]




Enter this on a standard calculator to see the joke


----------



## GenericMind

Binge Artist said:


> OK, let's do some math here.
> 
> 
> What we've been told is that you covered 1.2 miles in 30 min.  Also, 80% of the time (24 min) was running, and 20% of the time (6 min) was speed walking.
> 
> Let us assume that the minimal acceptable speed for "speed walking" is 3 mph.  If we denote your walking distance with D_w, then we have
> 
> D_w > 3mph x 6/60 hrs = .3 miles.
> 
> Now, if D_r is your is your running distance, we have
> 
> D_w + D_r = 1.2, which implies
> 
> D_r = 1.2 - D_w < .9 miles.
> 
> Since your time running was 24 min, we deduce the following about R_r (the average rate at which you ran)
> 
> R_r = D_r/(24/60 hrs) < .9/(.4).  Hence,
> 
> *R_r < 2.25 mph*
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's time to lay off the smokes?




I actually only ended up being on the treadmill for like 17 minutes. I'm not sure what speed that is multiplied by pi and put through Pythagorean theorem, but it was enough of a workout for me.


----------



## Fjones

Binge Artist said:


> OK, let's do some math here.
> 
> 
> What we've been told is that you covered 1.2 miles in 30 min.  Also, 80% of the time (24 min) was running, and 20% of the time (6 min) was speed walking.
> 
> Let us assume that the minimal acceptable speed for "speed walking" is 3 mph.  If we denote your walking distance with D_w, then we have
> 
> D_w > 3mph x 6/60 hrs = .3 miles.
> 
> Now, if D_r is your is your running distance, we have
> 
> D_w + D_r = 1.2, which implies
> 
> D_r = 1.2 - D_w < .9 miles.
> 
> Since your time running was 24 min, we deduce the following about R_r (the average rate at which you ran)
> 
> R_r = D_r/(24/60 hrs) < .9/(.4).  Hence,
> 
> *R_r < 2.25 mph*
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's time to lay off the smokes?



WTF.  My normal walking is 3 miles per hour.  

Anyway, I finally decided to go to the gym, and I played racquetball.  After a long layoff, my shot was a it off, and in my first game I was up 4-0 on a good player, but then was not able to get the proper angle on a very tough serve.  As a result, I accidentally hit a screaming line drive right at my opponent.  He turned around to see where I was hitting it (Not a good idea in racquetball), and it drilled him right in the goggles, cutting his face.  OOPS. 

Without the goggles he possibly loses an eye.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it's all fun and games until someone loses an eye


----------



## aanallein

that happened to my mom. please wear goggles.


----------



## Changed

3 mile run, pull ups, rode bike about 5 miles to the bookstore, probably sit ups later.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

ahh man I did parkour for the first time yesterday and my thigh muscles are tore up from that!
I am having trouble just walking up and down stairs. Down stairs are the hardest.


----------



## rm-rf

i had a moment of pure spiritual enlightenment last week. 

i have just gotten back from an expedition into the jungles of central america. i went in with 0 technology, just a backpack, a pair of shorts, herbal medicines, and my kung fu skills. 

we had some jungle guides who were extremely skilled in the arts of ayurvedic and chinese medicine, also horticulturalist/herbalist specialists who knew the jungle well. i merely contributed my iron will power and hellenic endurance, as well as fervor for learning and exploring. I did this barefoot and shirtless, as I aimed to harden my skin against the brutal jungle's chemical warfares. 

by the third day, we came upon a small river that emptied into the Caribbean sea. I decided to practice my kung fu forms while our group took a relaxing mudbath. 

I wandered away form the group, and surrounded myself with countless lush plants, millions of insects, hundreds of howler monkeys, and several cayman. I reached a new level with breathing technique, and for moments, I was not inside my body. Ive never felt something this powerful not on drugs before. Ive done DMT and every powerful psychedelic underneath, and ive had hundreds of psychedelic experiences before. This was different, but just as mind opening.

My body was just repeating a form as I maintained deep rhythmic breathing. I no longer was conscious of the sweat dripping from my face, the thorns in my feet, or the extreme temperature and humidity that sheathed my skin. I was somewhere else. As I came through a series of elbow strikes in one of my forms, I cracked my elbow into my hand faster, harder, and stronger than I ever have before. An earth shattering sound erupted from my skin, and the howler monkeys silenced themselves for a moment. The caymans dove into the water and quickly swam away. The toucans and other exotic birds took flight through the trees.

 In this moment, all the animal world understood what theyve known for 200,000 years. They came to understand that the hairless ape is the true kind of the jungle. I felt their reverence and absorbed their energy. I became monkey, i became serpent, I became bird, I became insect. I became all living things around me. I became the king of the jungle.

Then i nearly shit my pants with wide eyed epiphony, and calmly walked back to the mud-bathers and stated that I had a nice workout.


----------



## phactor

Squats
Military Presses
Pendlay Rows


Dips, Pullups and ab work.


----------



## euphoria

rm-rf said:


> i had a moment of pure spiritual enlightenment last week.
> 
> i have just gotten back from an expedition into the jungles of central america. i went in with 0 technology, just a backpack, a pair of shorts, herbal medicines, and my kung fu skills.
> 
> we had some jungle guides who were extremely skilled in the arts of ayurvedic and chinese medicine, also horticulturalist/herbalist specialists who knew the jungle well. i merely contributed my iron will power and hellenic endurance, as well as fervor for learning and exploring. I did this barefoot and shirtless, as I aimed to harden my skin against the brutal jungle's chemical warfares.
> 
> by the third day, we came upon a small river that emptied into the Caribbean sea. I decided to practice my kung fu forms while our group took a relaxing mudbath.
> 
> I wandered away form the group, and surrounded myself with countless lush plants, millions of insects, hundreds of howler monkeys, and several cayman. I reached a new level with breathing technique, and for moments, I was not inside my body. Ive never felt something this powerful not on drugs before. Ive done DMT and every powerful psychedelic underneath, and ive had hundreds of psychedelic experiences before. This was different, but just as mind opening.
> 
> My body was just repeating a form as I maintained deep rhythmic breathing. I no longer was conscious of the sweat dripping from my face, the thorns in my feet, or the extreme temperature and humidity that sheathed my skin. I was somewhere else. As I came through a series of elbow strikes in one of my forms, I cracked my elbow into my hand faster, harder, and stronger than I ever have before. An earth shattering sound erupted from my skin, and the howler monkeys silenced themselves for a moment. The caymans dove into the water and quickly swam away. The toucans and other exotic birds took flight through the trees.
> 
> In this moment, all the animal world understood what theyve known for 200,000 years. They came to understand that the hairless ape is the true kind of the jungle. I felt their reverence and absorbed their energy. I became monkey, i became serpent, I became bird, I became insect. I became all living things around me. I became the king of the jungle.
> 
> Then i nearly shit my pants with wide eyed epiphony, and calmly walked back to the mud-bathers and stated that I had a nice workout.



brilliant!


----------



## L2R

back, lats and bis.


----------



## tathra

2 days ago, ran 3 miles in 30 minutes.
yesterday, 25 situps x 7, 10 pushups x 7, 25 flutter kicks x2.
today i'ma try to go out and run again, although i'm not sure yet if i'll try to improve my time @2-3 miles, or push the distance up to 4-5 miles and _then_ work on improving speed.

i'm way out of shape and feel pretty pathetic about this, but you gotta work up from somewhere after not doing _anything_ for 4-6+ months.


----------



## Changed

-2.6 miles of hill running
-33x2 + 34x1 crunches
-25 raised leg push ups (an astounding feat for my weakling upper-body!)
-20 tricep dip things
-25 pull ups


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I didn't.
My 30 min commute took 2.5 hours due to the highway being closed after an accident.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

today is my rest day, yesturday  i was bench pressing, started with my max 100lbs, and did 3 sets of that, and kept lowering the weight every three sets
until my arms were couldnt  even do 5 reps of 20bench

inbetween every set i would do about 100 cruches, well until i nearly couldnt anymore each time,  first i started with no weight, on my chest, then worked my way up to 30 pounds, that's the most i could do 100 for i went up to 45 pounds, but i could only do 35 reps of that by the end of the night, and i dont know how effective they were due to balancing issues, also did some plank excersie, and a little bit of the abdonminal bycycle kick, but stoped because my shoulders were to fatigued

at this point i took my bench press bar, and did bicep curls and shoulder presses, 50pds total , my arms were really tired by this point and i dont usually use a bar for  bicep curl or military press

after 3 sets of theese  (at this point my arms were so tired i could only do about 5 reps each set with this weight) i switched to my 2 pound dumbells, and did hammer curls, then shoulder presses, then i tricep excersies, until i couldnt do more 2 with each arm

at this point i switch to 5 pound weights and just toned and toned, until my arms hurt to much

then i did some pushups against the counter, with different shoulder lenths, until i just coulnt hold myself up anymore

i havent slept yet, i did this from 10pm-2am last night on an empty stomach,
im not that sore yet today, 

maybe tomoro
i know the amount of weights im usuing is pretty low, but, ive never been in shape and always give up on working out, 
but my new years resolution is to take things seriously, and since ive got my bench up 30 pounds in the past month, i hope more good is to come,


----------



## hoopyfrood

yesterday: 

20 minutes on the bike at a reasonably fast pace.
20 minutes on the treadmill, about 2 miles worth
225 crunches
60 sit ups
free weights, triceps, biceps, pecs... about 10 reps at 35-40 lbs on each hand per set, 3 sets
... and ~26 dips

off to go work out again!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min kickboxing class


----------



## hoopyfrood

20 mins on bike again
30 mins on the treadmill this time, 3 miles
light free-weight workout, biceps, triceps, back. 8 reps, 2 sets, 35 lbs each


----------



## L2R

chest, tris and shoulders


----------



## numbtar

50 mins of yoga  
everyday


----------



## hoopyfrood

20 minutes biking,
20 minutes running.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spim
45 min pilates with a band and pilates ring


----------



## Binge Artist

Yesterday:  shit ton of push ups.


Today:  shit ton of pull ups.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

going to 75 min yoga
I need it in my life today


----------



## Changed

fast 2 mile run, 25 leg-elevated push-ups, 15 triceps dip-raise-things,  100 sit-ups, 10 pull-ups, some shadow-boxing.


----------



## numbtar

everyone should try yoga at least once  makes you feel great


----------



## Binge Artist

Yesterday:  shit ton of pull ups


Today:  shit ton of squats


Tomorrow:  shit ton of push ups


----------



## Mjäll

240 situps and 120 bicep curls with 4kg per arm. Hehe. Making tremendous noobie gains


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

going to spin 45 min at 930a
then weight training 55 minutes


----------



## Binge Artist

Yesterday:  Shit ton of squats.


Today:  Shit ton of push ups.


Tomorrow:  Shit ton of pull ups.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

hahahah. im glad shit ton is finally becoming an acknowledged measuring standard.  i bet your getting cut up off that regime BA.

im at 167 now and still climbing.  chest and tri's days. good times :D


----------



## hoopyfrood

I dunno how you can do a shit ton of pull ups. I can only get like 20 solid pull ups in a session, and no more than 10 at a time.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I can't do one, if unassisted.


----------



## Binge Artist

hoopyfrood said:


> I dunno how you can do a shit ton of pull ups. I can only get like 20 solid pull ups in a session, and no more than 10 at a time.




Pull ups are my staple exercise.


By a "shit ton" of them, I mean doing a set of 20 about every hour through out an eight hour work day.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ahhhhhhhh the numerical equivalent of a shit ton revealed


----------



## Binge Artist

Yep.

Shit ton = 180, evidently.


But wait a minute...180 *push ups* in a day doesn't sound like a shit ton, now does it???


----------



## hoopyfrood

So now you're telling me it's a variable? How am I EVER going to utilize that word?!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

Binge Artist said:


> Pull ups are my staple exercise.
> 
> 
> By a "shit ton" of them, I mean doing a set of 20 about every hour through out an eight hour work day.



12 hour night shifts i was cranking out 25 push ups every 30 mins.  took a while before i stopped getting sore.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Done no exercise over the weekend at all, was at a Tattoo Convention the whole weekend...time to start again today!! Might even start early tomorrow - in the morning, to start my day with an even bigger smile than right now :D


----------



## myfriendemo

Elliptical 20 min (or 250 calories)
15lb dumbells - 2 sets of 40 reps of 3 different exercises.

i'm weak and chubby. hopefully doing this regularly and increasing intensities
will increase the sex drive i lost when i was a dope addict.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

best way to loose weight is high reps, cardio and diet.  eat like a king for breakfast, a prince for lunch and a peasant for dinner. all about portion control.  this way you arent metabolizing food in your stomach when you sleep.

as for 40 reps...thats way too fucking high IMO.  thats time you could be burning it up on the bike dawg :D.  speaking of which its time to go watch the smoke rise.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I was going to say...40 reps?  Seems unnecessary.  
Are you doing high reps due to low weight?

*myfriendemo* keep working and continue to make positive life changes  
Oh and don't put too much into on the calorie counter on the machine.


----------



## Binge Artist

Whenever I WD from opiates, I find high VOLUME to be more beneficial for feeling "normal" again than high REPS.


In other words, rather than 2 sets of 40, you might wanna think more along the lines of 10 sets of 15. 





myfriendemo said:


> Elliptical 20 min (or 250 calories)
> 15lb dumbells - 2 sets of 40 reps of 3 different exercises.
> 
> i'm weak and chubby. hopefully doing this regularly and increasing intensities
> will increase the sex drive i lost when i was a dope addict.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Oh and don't put too much into on the calorie counter on the machine.



thanks for getting that in there PI.  I dont count calories (electronic or manual) or carbs.  eat healthy 90% of the time so you can eat anything you want.  fuck was that double applewood bacon cheese burger good last night.

BA- 15 was the number i was thinking too.  great minds think alike but unfortunately your's thinks like mine 

myfriendemo- the most important thing to remember is your in it for the long haul.  even on those days you dont want to work out you still get the privilege of doing so.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dr. Funkenstien said:


> you still get the *privilege* of doing so.


^+1
this attitude keeps us healthy


----------



## Binge Artist

*myfriendemo*,

PM me if you have any specific questions.

I consider myself an expert on using exercise to rid myself of narcotic addiction.  After all, I've probably done it 50+ times.


*NSFW*: 



 I bet y'all are too stupid to see the irony in that comment


----------



## The Real Fatman

3 mile run this morning hittin chest this afternoon


----------



## Changed

did a quick 1 mile run after taking 3 days off (terribly cold outside). Then I did 150 sit-ups (sets of 25). 30 raised-leg push-ups (sets of 10; wide, regular, and triangle hand positions. 30 triceps dips (sets of 10), 10 pull-ups.

Taking 3 days off and drinking heavily really fucks you itb.

Running 6 miles tomorrow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min weight training with supersets
45 min spinning class

quick 20 minute walk with the dog BRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## hoopyfrood

it's GO TIME


----------



## rm-rf

shaolin stretch routine

incline press - 4 sets freeweights
flat bench - 4 sets freeweights
decline press - 4 sets freeweights

oblique (abs) extensions - 2 sets of 30 w/freeweights
crunches - 2 sets until failure on machine

mantis finger pushups until failure (think i got to around 30)

kung fu forms for ~10 mins

pretended to work on my stomach kicks while more or less playing fetch with the dog


----------



## aanallein

bench 
warmups 135 x16 185 x12 
working sets 225 x12 275 x2 295 x1 315 x1 335 x1 225 x6 225 x5
cable fly
like 6 or 7 sets
incline bench
135 x12 185 x11? 225 x6


----------



## SirTophamHat

deadlifts 3x8
dips 3x10
dumbbell military presses 3x10
machine chest flies 3x10
tricep cable pull-down 3x10
leg raises 3x12

out of shape, but getting better


----------



## hoopyfrood

hoopyfrood said:


> it's GO TIME



And by "go time" I mean I only did 20 mins running, biceps, triceps, and lats today 'cause I was in a hurry.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Went gym last night & bust out-

50 X Seated Chest Press @ 45, 40, 35, 30kg
36 X shoulder press alternating @ 12.5, 10kg
24 X Shoulder Row @ 40kg
36 X Bench press @ 45kg
24 X Dumbell flyes @ 12.5kg
30 X shoulder shrugs @ 20, 17.5kg each hand

later today is lats, biceps and some leg work if I not seeing my ladyfriend. :D

I am determined to gain at least a  stone and maintain the weight...it's so hard with my metabolism.


----------



## Changed

going to run to the harbor and back... 5 or 6 miles. body weight routine starts tomorrow


----------



## The Real Fatman

1 hour calisthenics and hitting back this evening


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it's Tuesday
it's kickboxing


----------



## aanallein

did like 60 sets of biceps and triceps


----------



## The Real Fatman

I couldn't even begin to to train with that kind of volume man holy hell


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I toyed with the idea of not going to the gym
I am leaving in 10 minutes for 45 min spin  45 min pilates


----------



## drscience

More hockey, lol.

Endorphins are nice.


----------



## aanallein

The Real Fatman said:


> I couldn't even begin to to train with that kind of volume man holy hell



Hahaha man I used to do 80 sets minimum and often up to 100-120 sets per workout. I'd workout 3-4 hrs straight. I've toned it wayyyyyyy down the past year haha.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

48 X hammer curls @ 15, 12.5, 10kg
32 X preacher curls @ 12.5, 10kg
30 X alternating bicep curls @ 12.5, 10kg 
50 lat rows @ 12.5kg
50 X lat pulldown @ 50, 45, 40kg

3 X 30 secs ski sits
36 X calf raises @ 80kg
30 X leg extensions @ 60, 65, 70kg


----------



## Changed

2.5 mile hill run

Squats - 5 sets x 15 reps
Hindu Push-ups - 5x5
Supine Leg Extensions - 5x10
Regular Grip Pull-ups - 5x5
Twist Crunches - 4x25


----------



## aanallein

my workouts lately have been BEAAAAAAAAAAST

hammer str shoulder press 90x12 140x12 180x12 230x12 270x5 310x2
side cables for awhile (like 8 sets?)
shoulder superset (front raise, military press, upright row, bent row 48 reps total) 20 lbs 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60
hammer strength bench 90x12 180x12 270x10 320x6 360x1

may have been other stuff I don't even remember. lately I do a little bit of everything and just have fun doing absurd weight with slow repetitions and super strict form.


----------



## double ewe

back on the mileage grind:

mon -- 45 min chest/core + 4 mi treadmill acceleration
tues -- (AM): 3 mi up-tempo (PM): 6 mi TM hill acceleration + 8 x 160m stride drills
wed -- 7 mi fartlek

starting to feel notes of genuine fatigue. makes me happy.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

24 X bench press @ 40kg
24 X dumbell flyes @ 10kg
40 X seated chest press @ 45, 40, 35kg
30 X tricep extensions @ 15, 12.5, 10kg
24 X tricep pushdown @ 25, 20kg
30 X declined pushups


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yoga class 75 min


----------



## Sykoknot

Havent started yet, but will be doing stationary cycle for 1 hr on strong resistance. Gettin that body fat percentage down


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I SWEAR from the nudie thread you have fuck all body fat


----------



## Sykoknot

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> I SWEAR from the nudie thread you have fuck all body fat



Pictures on there are a bit old, ive got a little more gut that I wish to have at the moment. Lets put it this way, im not looking to lose fat, I'm looking to gain definition.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I know the feeling..I been telling myself that every day I'm at the gym  after a workout looking in the long mirror they have(it's been just over 2 weeks now...and I can make my pecs dance again wooooo)


----------



## double ewe

45 min back/biceps workout
30 min stride/strength session in the pool


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Just back from a 35 minute run--all I'll have time for today, but lifting weights and doing crunches periodically throughout the day too.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> I SWEAR from the nudie thread you have fuck all body fat


if he is the dude with the Bruno hair (if that makes sense), I thought the same thing.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

yeah....same dude...not even funny lol (Bruno hair lmao...I still havent seen it  )


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the pics of bruno hair guy or the movie?


----------



## rm-rf

aanalien you post some sick workouts. do you take any suppliments before lifting? even taking nitric oxide and high dose of caffeine i still would burn out after 2/3 of that list.

i wish i was still lifting man i wanna try that shit out on my shoulders

my typical shoulder template is like:

arnold/military press: 12@x10x10x8x (freeweights)
lateral delt raises: same as above (cables)
reverse fly (posterior delt extensions?): same as above (cables or machine)
tricep pulldown (same) (cables)
tricep extensions or single handed french curl (same) (freeweights)
shoulder shrugs 10x 10x 10x 10x
dips till fail (usually at this point, i fail between 40 and 50)

thing is tho i rest for bout 4 mins in between each exercise, and 45s or so between each set. im usually totally recharged in that time. after 4 sets tho, my 5th would be pitiful without a few mins of just breathing deep and pacing around.


----------



## The Real Fatman

I did a light leg workout today 5 sets of squats and 3 sets of front squats my legs have been fried from all the running I've been doing lately.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

leaving in 5 mins for
45 min spin class
55 min weight training

otherwise I *might* STILL BE IN BED


----------



## Binge Artist

Well, after spending a good hour or so viewing a picture involving a woman, a marker, and a rectum, I'd say my right forearm got one HELL of a workout.


----------



## mariacallas

^ classy 

an hour of spinning, and tibetan rites. 
God I miss spinning.


----------



## double ewe

40 min of stride drills and easy running

hopefully sweat out some of last night's booze.


----------



## Dtergent

Ugh, Binge Artist..

Nice, Twix. 

I lifted lots of stuff round the garden today and did yoga..


----------



## Noodle

Today I shovelled snow for a good hour.

Most days I spend the day--on the clock--working on my feet.  That is a workout enough for me.


----------



## hoopyfrood

Yesterday I ran around a lake and to the ocean. It was quite a run; I'm not sure my calves have ever been more sore from running (though I've ran longer distances... just not like that, I guess)


----------



## aanallein

rm-rf said:


> aanalien you post some sick workouts. do you take any suppliments before lifting? even taking nitric oxide and high dose of caffeine i still would burn out after 2/3 of that list.
> 
> i wish i was still lifting man i wanna try that shit out on my shoulders
> 
> my typical shoulder template is like:
> 
> arnold/military press: 12@x10x10x8x (freeweights)
> lateral delt raises: same as above (cables)
> reverse fly (posterior delt extensions?): same as above (cables or machine)
> tricep pulldown (same) (cables)
> tricep extensions or single handed french curl (same) (freeweights)
> shoulder shrugs 10x 10x 10x 10x
> dips till fail (usually at this point, i fail between 40 and 50)
> 
> thing is tho i rest for bout 4 mins in between each exercise, and 45s or so between each set. im usually totally recharged in that time. after 4 sets tho, my 5th would be pitiful without a few mins of just breathing deep and pacing around.



ahhaah thanks dude. Some days are beastly like that and other days aren't. Today I just did some chest.

db incline press - 80s, 90s, 100s, 110s, and 120s for 10 reps then 130s for 6 reps. then I did some diamonds and some cable flies and was finished.

I take a lot of stuff pre workout - creatine, glutamine, arginine (and aakg), citruline malate, beta alanine, b multi, taurene, etc.. nothing hormonal just vitamins, minerals, and aminos and like 200mg of caffeine. that plus a good preworkout meal 1 hour before and a few glasses of water really gets me in the zone. I've also found that a little bit of salt and sugar with the pre workout regimen can help too. Post workout I take protein, joint supps, fish oils, multivitamin, and bcaas.

Somedays I go 45 seconds to a full 2 minutes between sets and some days the entire routine is one long super set without rest. I like to really push myself and get my heart rate going really hard and the sweat pouring off me - especially when i'm doing shoulders and arms because I don't feel a need to go heavy so I just do a massive circuit training thing with tons of reps and sets.

oh and 40-50 dips is a ton lol. I usually do 16 but dips are a lift that I don't push anywhere past a good confort zone. I could easily do 20+ but that's a LOT of weight on my wrists, elbows, and shoulders so I just have fun with it. I used to use the belt and do dips with up to 150 lbs hangin off the belt but the one at the gym is MIA.. I'll probably have to get my own.


----------



## rm-rf

ok well i used to supplement the same, sans all the extra amino acids cuz i just simply never got into that aspect of the science that much.  i just ate really really good.

its probably all psychological, energy level differences that is. i dont lift very well without headphones, for example. Im completely useless if pop music is coming out of the stereo.


----------



## Changed

I live in Baltimore. We got a good 4 feet of snow. YEsterday I snowboarded literally all day. Plus I shoveled. Today I shoveled some neighbors out. Not enough to justify pizza and beer for the Superbowl, but good enough.


----------



## brandonerr

I masturbated


----------



## L2R

lats, back and biceps. 


last friday i managed to bench a personal best (on a machine), 90kgs. did 7 reps. went 70 x10, 80 x 10 and then 90 x 7. felt good, man.


----------



## Binge Artist

Man, I just can't get the hang of this "cardio" thing.


It's like I totally SUCK at it.  It's like I'm one of those...oh, what's the word for when someone is NEW at something?   


Ugh, even my vocabulary's gone to hell...


----------



## treezy z

thus  far... 30 minute walk to school. more walking + cardio at gym later, then resistance bands in my apartment.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Binge Artist said:


> Man, I just can't get the hang of this "cardio" thing.


This is why I take classes to get my cardio on.  Direct me and I'll do it.
Machines bore me.

Tonight kickboxing class with rope jumping and pushups.
I got in 25 before dropping to my knees.


----------



## wizekrak

I was running around on the ward all day, so that must count for something. But today is my day off for weight training. I've made some noticeable gains over the past couple weeks.


----------



## pygmycosmonaut

11 1/2 hrs moving furniture up and down stairs, minus a little drive time. in fact, i'd recommend the moving business as a great means of gradual hard drug rehabilitation, as long as you don't mind the work, early/long hours... a willingness to smoke copious amounts of good marijuana doesn't hurt either


----------



## Binge Artist

^If you're saying moving furniture up and down stairs all day would be good for recovering drug addicts, then I thoroughly agree with you.  IMO, high volume exercise is the best for getting endorphins back in gear.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

2 hours of Ashtanga Yoga -finaaally started classes!!  - feeling an afterglow akin to mushroom afterglow...except more smiley  
Hitting the gym again tomorrow...had 2 days off...


----------



## L2R

today i hit the bench (couldn't repeat last weeks record) and pecdeck. 



Binge Artist said:


> Man, I just can't get the hang of this "cardio" thing.
> 
> 
> It's like I totally SUCK at it.  It's like I'm one of those...oh, what's the word for when someone is NEW at something?
> 
> 
> Ugh, even my vocabulary's gone to hell...



go for a walk. seriously, i can't run anywhere near as far as i used to these days. i ran for less than 20 mins last night and it smashed me. 

but funnily, since the start of summer, i've began to eat greasy kebabs for lunch and at  the same time i've been losing weight. the how is i've got a 60 minute lunch break. i pick up a kebab so i can eat and walk, and then i walk for the whole hour. i can get all the way across town and back in that time (sydney cbd aint that big), and the results are startling. I listen to a university lecture from my phone and soak in the sun, and it's easy as piss. 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> This is why I take classes to get my cardio on.  Direct me and I'll do it.
> Machines bore me.
> 
> Tonight kickboxing class with rope jumping and pushups.
> I got in 25 before dropping to my knees.



i miss my kickboxing and boxing classes. there's something motivating about being yelled at 

i got a bag up on my balcony, and am in desperate need of a motivating partner. someone time the rounds in turns with me.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my husband has been talking about getting a bag
I would like that


----------



## phactor

Squats
Standing Presses
Rows

Pullups, dips, ab work. I killed the pullups and dips. The cute girl I've know since high school being there may have given me a little extra motivation


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

gym closed due to the weather
so I did my sloth routine


----------



## L2R

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> my husband has been talking about getting a bag
> I would like that



if you can stay motivated, it more than pays for itself
cuz then you can kickbox in the nude


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ewwwwwwwwwwwww flapjacks flying
LOL!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i missed bi's the 2 days ago so i worked em in today with shoulders and legs.


----------



## RedLeader

Military 12, 10, 6, 3
Dumbbell Shoulder Press 12, 12, 10
Upright Barbell Row 10, 10, 10
Side Shoulder Raise 15, 15
Barbell Shrug 15, 15
EZ-Bar Curls 12, 12, 8
Dumbbell Curls 15, 15
Hammer Curls 15, 15

...that really sucked.  Ends justify the means.....ends justify the means...


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Stretched for a bit followed by 25ish minutes of meditation.

Been having heart issues so im scared to do anything that may raise my blood-pressure.... So my workout routine is going to hell.


----------



## Romie1092

1km run for warm up
Flat bench press
Decline bench press
Incline bench press
Push ups

all 6 sets x 6 reps. I think its abit weird but my trainer reckons for pure body building muscle mass, its the way to go


----------



## Sykoknot

Did handstands all day. 
Also did some dips, inclined push-ups, weighted sit ups, and some jumpin squats.


----------



## Pillthrill

Sex is my daily workout.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I shoveled lots of snow with a heavy shovel for 3 hours.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> my husband has been talking about getting a bag
> I would like that



just use him!!  I kinda already thought you did after seeing Ebow's face after haning out with you.  I know I know, that happened after you left, that's your story but you can PM me the truth, I can handle it.  :D


I've been sick for the better part of a week.  DAmn sinus cold bullshit.  Going to attempt to run tomorrow morning.  Oh yah, finally running again on my bum ankle.


----------



## Binge Artist

Weighted pull ups last night.

Along with some other bullshit too, but the weighted pull ups were def the meat AND potatoes of it.


----------



## phactor

Did two sets of 20 pushups and 2 sets of crunches till failure this morning. Lifted yesterday.. cannot wait to go tomorrow. 

Going to start some cardio here in march or April. Need to really watch it because I lose weight so easily. I will probably start a thread asking for suggestions. I already take alot of walks, especially when its nicer out. Spring isn't too far away, shit pitchers and catchers report for spring training on the 17th.

Slipped up and bought 1 pack of cigarettes and smoked it over the week, but I'm not going to kill myself over it and am just going to get back on the patch here starting next week.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

KStoner6tb said:


> just use him!!  I kinda already thought you did after seeing Ebow's face after haning out with you.  I know I know, that happened after you left, that's your story but you can PM me the truth, I can handle it.  :D
> 
> 
> I've been sick for the better part of a week.  DAmn sinus cold bullshit.  Going to attempt to run tomorrow morning.  Oh yah, finally running again on my bum ankle.



Heh I know people who would enjoy being a consensually suspended human punching bag.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't know what happened.  He didn't look like that when I was with him.

I skipped Yoga class in favour of sex and a cannabutter cookie.


----------



## aanallein

bench  - warmups 135x16 185x12 225x12
bench  - working sets 275x7 295x5 315x3 335x2
some cable flies and some dips

the end


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I did all sorts of machines at the gym.  fixed incline, shoulder press, lateral rows, some sort of extensions, and also ab extensions.  

I also got a fair amount of walking in today.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

nothing yet, but it's lower body day, so I'm sure it'll be about 2.4 miles running, and lunges, squats, leg curls, calf raises, and a few ab excercises.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

in a rush to go pub - 

Just finished eating after - 

buncha dumbell presses
buncha seated chest presses
loadsa bench presses
load of dumbell flyes
some kind of pec extension (lying down thingy)

tricep pulldown thingys
some overhead tricep extensions
buncha tricep extension, kneeling on bench (horizontal)
Some dips.


----------



## Binge Artist

donkeyPUNCH said:


> nothing yet, but it's lower body day, so I'm sure it'll be about 2.4 miles running, and lunges, squats, leg curls, calf raises, and a few ab excercises.





Man, that sounds like a LOT.  I thought you were a beginner.


----------



## Romie1092

1km run for warmup
dumbbell shoulder press 6 x 6
dumbbell side lateral raises 6 x 6
dumbbell front raises 6 x 6
military press 6 x 6
ab crunches 200

what do you think is better, ab crunches with your own body weight on the ground or doing them on the machine so you can do extra weight?


----------



## phactor

Squats 
Bench (PR!)
Dead (PR!)

Did shit on the hammer strength machine and pec deck. Did calf raises on a machine as well as two quick sets on the leg press. Dips, pullups and some ab work. One of my better workouts ever. I am cutting back majorly on the alcohol and it has really been worth it when it comes to my workouts.


----------



## phactor

Romie1092 said:


> what do you think is better, ab crunches with your own body weight on the ground or doing them on the machine so you can do extra weight?



Switch it up or do sets on both.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Romie1092 said:


> what do you think is better, ab crunches with your own body weight on the ground or doing them on the machine so you can do extra weight?



I like using the machine... but honestly I do both.  I don't want to say one gets better results than the other.  

PLUS what I've recently started doing is holding onto a 10 or 25 lb weight while doing crunches, so you can do extra weight without a machine.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Got off the couch, walked to the bathroom.... Then I repeated that process multiple times.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I bailed on spin class this morning.
My throat is sore.


----------



## aanallein

might have been other stuff.. can't really remember

front pulldown - 100 130 160 180 200 220 
cable row - 100 120 140 160 180
hammer 1 arm row - 45 70 90 115
db shrugs - 30 40 50 60 70 
shoulder superset (front raise, military press, upright row, bent row, curls) 20 25 30 35 40
reverse db fly 1 arm - 15 17.5 20 25
cable reverse fly 1 arm - 70 100 130 150 
cable shrug - 70 90 130 150 150 150 150
cable stiff arm pushdown - 50 50 50 50 
tbar row 45 

was 12 reps for everything pretty much but some things I went like 25 reps on or even higher. just felt good to work a lot of back and shoulders but focusing in on a good contraction across my upper back on all lifts. really trying to work on my inner upper back thickness.

now its time for my post workout foodfest - 2 super buritos, extra meat, extra cheese, avacado and like 2 whole limes.


----------



## phactor

3 x 5 Squats (with like 2 really heavy extra ones)
3 x 5 Military Press
3 x 5 Barbell Rows

some machine work, dips, pullups, ab stuff.

Having great workouts right now, gotta make sure I keep eating to take advantage of it.


----------



## Romie1092

Seeing my chest is lacking the most compared to the rest of my body decided to now train 5 days a week doing check twice a week now.

Today I did
Flat dumbbell bench press 6 x 6
Incline dumbbell bench press 6 x 6
Flat dumbbell flies 6 x 6
Dips 6 x 6 on assistance dip machine

Whats are people opinions on doing 6 sets of 6 reps? My trainer thinks it will be good for building muscle mass/bulking up, which I want. Looks a little different then most people do but I guess the thing with weight training is, 1000 people will tell you one way is good while another 1000 people will tell you a difference way is better...


----------



## Changed

100 squats
30 push ups
30 dips
100 twist crunches
grease groove pull ups

2 mile run


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Binge Artist said:


> Man, that sounds like a LOT.  I thought you were a beginner.



sorta... maybe intermediate would be a better term... 

I was never in terrible shape, and I've been working out for maybe 3 or 4 months now...  I started out doing a lot more actually, but my workout partner (aka girlfriend) is training for a fitness competition and her trainer gave her this workout and a diet plan, so I'm doing the workout with her.  it's a little easier than the old one to be honest....  I don't mind


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Romie1092 said:


> what do you think is better, ab crunches with your own body weight on the ground or doing them on the machine so you can do extra weight?



I actually do them on a pulldown machine, using ropes with balls on the end to hold at the sides of my head (temples) and I do 110, 120, 130lbs on the machine I use... though on the other side of the same machine I can only do like 60-80... I guess it depends on how many pulleys there are, cause the weights are definitely different.


----------



## Sykoknot

The truth about building muscle is if you exert it, it will grow. There are many ways of optimizing and speeding up the process, but truth be told there is no right on wrong way. Just workout, and you will obtain growth.

Anywhoo:
Jumping squats, dips, handstand pushups, daimond push ups, weighted crunches. All in rapid succesion to keep heart rate up. Good stuff, time for a shake


----------



## aanallein

incl db press 80 90 100 110 120 x10 each then 130s for 6
5 sets of cable flies
10 sets of laying hamstring curls with a massive drop set at the end to absolute failure


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nothing
I am sick
again


----------



## Changed

I've been surprisingly productive, considering I went to bed at 7am and woke up at 11 am.

grease the groove pull-ups throughout the day. shadowboxing. some squats. hang-leg raises. no structure today, just doing things as I feel 'em, ya dig.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

will be doing...

db chest press 35x15, 40x12, 45x10
db shoulder press 25x15, 30x12, 35x10
lat pulldown 90x15, 105x12, 120x 10
db row 30x15, 35x12, 40x10
db curl 15x15, 20x12, 25x10
french press 30x15, 35x12, 40x10

probably run 20minutes

maybe some abs too...


----------



## aanallein

yesterday I did..

lat pulldown 100 120 140 160 180 200 x 12 each then 220 for 6
3 sets cable row, 2 sets db row, 6 or so sets machine row
12 sets of machine squats then 6 sets of leg extension

back up to 270 lbs and feeling a lot leaner than I have before (probly like 16% bf).


----------



## Sykoknot

Hand balancing practice session.


----------



## mealltach

I've had an off-and-on winter, unfortunately - a couple of weeks where I was feeling under the weather and super busy - didn't take the time to go to the gym.  I've been better for the last month - getting more and more into yoga.

Today (well, not yet, but in an hour or so): 1 hour zumba
1 hour yoga


----------



## Changed

2.5 mile run, grease the groove pull-ups.

feeling unmotivated


----------



## Binge Artist

Shit, I would go to the local gym, but they just shut it down.





Evidently, it was full of squatters.


----------



## cityturbo

Started day 7 with;

5 min warmup on the stationary bike
Deadlifts: 40kg, 60kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg, 110kg - deload @ 60kg.
Wide grip chinups: 3 sets of 5
DB uprows: 30kg, 34kg, 40kg.
Bicept preacher w ez curl bar: can't remember the weight, 12-> 6 reps
Bicept preacher 21's (7 low, 7 high, 7 full range) x2
10 mins warmdown on stationary bike

back n bi's baby. Thats how its done.


----------



## Changed

Binge Artist said:


> Shit, I would go to the local gym, but they just shut it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, it was full of squatters.


----------



## L2R

did some minor warm up rounds on the bag in the sun. punching and kicking.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

FINALLY back after a week hiatus
45 min spinning class


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Did about 30 dumbell flyes
around 30 seated chest presses
around 24 triceps pulldowns
20 x lying pectoral extension thingy
24tricep extensions
24 lying down tricep extensions
32 bench presses - worked up to a new record - 60 kilos! Can now officially bench my body weight, did 2X8 reps.
starting to make my pecs dance wooooooo...


----------



## The Real Fatman

4 x 12 standing overhead press 115LB
4 x 12 hammer strength shoulder press 185LB
4 x 12 smith machine upright rows 135LB
4 x 12 DB lat raise 25LB 
4 x 12 DB front raise 30LB
4 x 12 bent over lat raise 20LB
4 x 6 barbell curls 90LB
4 x 12 skullcrushers 115DB
4 x 6 DB Hammer curls 45LB


----------



## Changed

squats 5 x 20
pushups 3 x 5 elevated leg
pushups 2 x 10 regular
crunches 4 x 50, 1 x 22 (222 )


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nada
this is a scary recurrent theme lately


----------



## mealltach

Don't worry PI - you'll get it back.  Recovering after being sick takes a little while...good for you for going to that spin class.  Just be kind to yourself!  Some yoga will get the gunk out of your nose and throat, eh?  

I fell off the wagon for a few weeks too due to illness, but got back on - if I can do it, being a lazy hibernating bear given the eastern Canadian winter, you can!

Today, I did one hour of yoga.  Five days straight of yoga plus other things like cardio and/or weight lifting have resulted in muscles hurting that I didn't even know I had.  Even my ribs hurt...

I also started this today: http://www.hundredpushups.com/

My initial results were saaaaaad!  I want to build my upper body strength.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thanks girlie!
I planned on Yoga tonight but got stuck in the interwebs after some financial planning.

I take a kickboxing class Tuesday night that incorporates 50 push ups after the first 30 min and then 50 at 60 minutes.  
My goal is to get off my knees after 40 and get 100 solid!  Maybe it is 30 at this point before I drop.


----------



## mealltach

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Thanks girlie!
> I planned on Yoga tonight but got stuck in the interwebs after some financial planning.
> 
> I take a kickboxing class Tuesday night that incorporates 50 push ups after the first 30 min and then 50 at 60 minutes.
> My goal is to get off my knees after 40 and get 100 solid!  Maybe it is 30 at this point before I drop.



You're awesome.  Seriously.  I could only do 8 before I started to drop...push-up pussy right here.  That's why I'm doing the challenge.  I want to make my girly arms more beefy.    That, and generally build my upper body strength, as I've noticed in yoga that the asanas that require upper body strength (like chaturanga dandasana) make me quiver like my dog does when I'm cooking bacon.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

HAHhhaa NICE visual!


----------



## phactor

Did my starting strength routine yesterday and a nice ab routine.


----------



## aanallein

wasn't feelin it yesterday

cable curls/pushdown superset 90 100 110 120 130 140 150 12 reps each
hammer str overhead press 90 140 180 230 270 12 reps for all but last
hammer str front shoulder press 90 140 180 230 270 320 12 reps for all but last

called it a day


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

today is just running, so I'll just be running for 20 minutes :D

I hate running, but w/e.  my legs are finally better, so I can run today.

I had missed the gym for a while cause of snow, and I did legs tuesday, it killed my legs until just this morning.  even now they're a little sore but I can probably run...


----------



## Binge Artist

mealltach said:


> You're awesome.  Seriously.  I could only do 8 before I started to drop...push-up pussy right here.  That's why I'm doing the challenge.  I want to make my girly arms more beefy.    That, and generally build my upper body strength, as I've noticed in yoga that the asanas that require upper body strength (like chaturanga dandasana) make me quiver like my dog does when I'm cooking bacon.





I woulda guessed that "beefing up" with push ups would be more about doing several sets over, say, an hour, and keeping a good pump going throughout that time frame, as opposed to being able to do an arbitrary big number, like 100.


----------



## Changed

5 mile run to the harbor and back. only got heckled by one black person... YES!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i swam today.  decided to stop using my legs and was surprised how strong my upper body is.  im like a meat tank motor boat.


----------



## mealltach

Binge Artist said:


> I woulda guessed that "beefing up" with push ups would be more about doing several sets over, say, an hour, and keeping a good pump going throughout that time frame, as opposed to being able to do an arbitrary big number, like 100.



Actually, as per the link I posted, it's a gradual process.  You do five sets daily (with breaks between sets) with gradually increasing increments over a period of time (six weeks).

Oh, and I'm a chick, so I was being a wee bit facetious when saying I want beefy arms.  I'm more concerned with being toned and healthy, but I also really want to build my strength.


----------



## Amebix

mealltach said:


> but I also really want to build my strength.



Perhaps this will interest you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJK_wU4UVw4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am up and 2 coffees into the morning.  
Heading out for 45 min spin class and 55 min weight lifting class.

I am on day 4 of no weed.  My new job drug tests.  My start date is early April.
I am not sleeping well and have intermittent headaches.  I don't know what to do with myself at night.  It was such a part of my nightly routine.

Positive note: I dropped 3 lbs in 4 days.  No munchies.  Less daily caloric intake.


----------



## aanallein

magnesium, zinc, b6, and melatonin 45 mins before bed. it works sooo well.


----------



## mealltach

Amebix said:


> Perhaps this will interest you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJK_wU4UVw4&feature=player_embedded



Thanks!  Definitely too difficult for me right now, but maybe in the not-too-distant future!  

On topic: just did a 1.5 hour ashtanga class.  It was great, but very challenging!  My arms are still wobbly.


----------



## theotherwoman

Walked to my friends house who lives down the street.
That's about it for today.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

try walking past your friends house. see how far you get with out the undertow catching up with you 

i dont need a reason


----------



## Changed

probably going for a 3 mile run since it is relatively warm outside.

still sore from my 5 miler + standing at work all day yesterday


----------



## aanallein

benchpress warmups 135 185 225 x 12 each
benchpress working sets 275 x6 295x3 315x2 335x1 345x1
cable flies
cardio


----------



## Changed

yeah, did that 2.?? mile sqift run w/ my friend. came back and did a bunch of pullups, some body weight rows. Nothing staggering.


----------



## Binge Artist

Yep, so I'll be doing REAL squats again today (what with a barbell and all).


Also, I've been walking to and from work with a 70 lb back pack.  I have no idea what this is doing for me physically, but I mean, it's soooo uncomfortable that it's gotta be doing SOMETHING for me, right?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

today is legs, sooo I'll be doing:

lunges w/ dumbbells: 25x15, 30x12, 35x10 
squats: 70x15, 90x12, 100x10 (plus the bar ~25lbs)
hamstring curls: 70x15, 80x12, 90x10
calf raises: 155x15, 175x12, 195x10

and also abs...

there's more I think but I can't remember it right now...


----------



## Changed

went into beast mode and did like a set of 50 pullups, pushups, situps. extremely pissed off right now.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Last night did a lot of bench presses, 
buncha dumbell flyes
dumbell presses
lying pec extension thinygs
Diamond pushups - *OMG DR Funk* these are fucking KILLER!! Tried to do them at the beginning of my workout so I knew I'd have energy for them but that's not even the problem...

shoulder shrugs
shoulder rows
seated chest presses til exhaustion

Yoga tonight


----------



## Binge Artist

Changed said:


> went into beast mode and did like a set of 50 pullups, pushups, situps. extremely pissed off right now.





50 pull ups, WTF???


----------



## aanallein

arms and cardio yesterday


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I know *no one* who could do 50 pull ups.  I have dated a competitive gymnast for 7 years, my sister was one also, and I know two marines.  the most any of them could do was 30.


----------



## Dtergent

I didn't have time to work out. I do try to compensate by doing breathing workouts while in line or working


----------



## AmorRoark

30 minute hills mode on recumbent bike 
30 minute uphill speed walk
1 mile run


----------



## The Real Fatman

couldn't we got 2 inches of snow so they shut down the post


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

donkeyPUNCH said:


> I know *no one* who could do 50 pull ups.  I have dated a competitive gymnast for 7 years, my sister was one also, and I know two marines.  the most any of them could do was 30.



He probably means in like 2 sets


----------



## phactor

Squats
Bench Press
Deadlift

Dips, Abs, Chins/pullups

I think I only have about a month or two of starting strength left until I have to switch it up.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

kickboxing kicked my ass but I am so glad I went


----------



## AmorRoark

AmorRoark said:


> 30 minute hills mode on recumbent bike
> 30 minute uphill speed walk
> 1 mile run



Again. I need to mix it up.


----------



## HighonLife

shot some hoops
played a few games of basketball
stationary bicycle for 20 mins/4.5miles
Steam room


----------



## KStoner6tb

Changed said:


> extremely pissed off right now.



lol


Did back the other day

Pullups: 4 sets to failure then using the machine spotter deal

Deads:  Light weight, 10 reps then 10 pushups and back to deads; continued that cycle 4 times through without stopping.  Definitely thought I was going to puke after.

Bent over barbell rows/lat pullovers:  Supersetted 10 reps of each back and forth same as above nonstop until I'd done 4 sets of each.

Did some burnouts with  machine rows.  These nonstop workouts really burn some calories.  

Then did 35 mins of EFX


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

^ maybe I'm stupid, but what is a "superset"?  I see analien talking about them also, I can't figure it out.


and @ jblaze:  I hope so, cause that's a fuckton of pull ups.


----------



## Binge Artist

donkeyPUNCH said:


> ^ maybe I'm stupid, but what is a "superset"?





two exercises back to back.


Example, say you did a set of chin ups and immediately did a set of barbell curls without resting.

A lot of folks would write that as:

Superset: chins/curls.


----------



## Sykoknot

Very Intense Chest and arm workout.
Bench Press till failure.
Military Press till failure
Bicep curls till failure
Dips till failure
and Lat Pull Downs till failure

Also stationary bike for an hour.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin class
45 min pilates


----------



## chainsawr

I swam laps at the Y with my little cousin. Yup yup i'm cool


----------



## saRAWRah

20 min run
Playing around on the outside gym equipment for about an hour
lol


----------



## AmorRoark

40 minutes on treadmill 
1.5 mile run
30 minute hill program on recumbent bike


----------



## HighonLife

shot hoops/played basketball ~2hours
stationary bike 20 mins/4.5mi
steam room


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

Sykoknot said:


> Very Intense Chest and arm workout.
> Bench Press till failure.
> Military Press till failure
> Bicep curls till failure
> Dips till failure
> and Lat Pull Downs till failure
> 
> Also stationary bike for an hour.



careful of those shoulders bro.  are you on a bulk cycle?  failure is great fun but it will tear you apart in a heart beat before you know it.

legs- machine squats frontside and backside (standing) 10x8x6 by 180x270x370
fuck i forgot calves
sitting leg press 10x8x6  by 360x380x400
half ball balanced squats 3 sets of 8 with 40 lbs bells in each hand

shoulders-
arnold press 10x8x6 by 30x35x40
hitler raises 10x8x6 by 10x15x20
jesus raises 10x8x6 by 10x15x20
shrugs 10x8x6 by 40x45x50
45 lbs plate shoulder pull ups 10x3


uhh i dunno  more shit and core stuff.  too many moldy old crusters in the pool to swim and feel sexuhy


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Did a lot of triceps today after work...exhausted now...been up n at 'em for over 12 fucking hours aiiii...

extensions 
lying extensions
pulldowns
some bench presses at 50kg
some chest presses
dips failure x 2

finishing off with some leg work - 
leg extensions
leg curls
squats
lunges
this weird glutes workout where you sit a heavy weight on your stomach and make a bridge...or a plank but only using one foot - the other is pointed in front of you.


----------



## Mehm

about to attempt some double overhead giants.  the heads around here say its the biggest biggest season for at least 20 years.


----------



## badboybrian

ran 3 miles yesterday and did a full body toning routine.  gonna give my body a day to rest so just running 3 miles tonight after work.


----------



## Obelus

in the past 24 hours...

60 min elliptical
20 min various free weights (mostly back and leg stuff)
1 hour yoga
40 min elliptical
few reps on weight machines
stuff involving a medicine ball

i cant wait for the snow to melt so I can go HIKING. 

snowboarding has been rotten this year


----------



## HighonLife

~2.5hrs shootin hoops/playin basketball
17min/4.5mi stationary bicycle
steam room

i know its not too intense compared to yalls (even though the basketball wears me out)

but i have gone from 194lbs. to 188lbs. in the last 1.5-2weeks


----------



## aanallein

yesterday I did chest/shoulders
today I did back/hamstrings

something like.. lat pulldowns underhand 100 120 140 160 180 200 x12 each 220x6
lat pulldowns closegrip 100 120 140 160
lat pulldowns widegrip 100 120 140 160 180 200
machine row 6 or so sets right in a row of increasing weight
laying hamstring curls 50 60 70 80 90 100 dropset down all the way
10 minutes of eliptical .. 200 cals according to machine


----------



## Binge Artist

Yesterday was 2/25, so in honor of that date I did a max bench set with 225 lbs.



18 reps.  18 mother fucking reps.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

jeepers


----------



## Changed

5x20 squats
5x15 push-ups
5x10 dips
4x50 crunches

grease the groove pull-ups

then ate a shitload of chinese food. going to play some basketball soon (I hope).


----------



## aanallein

beastly day today..

have been curious how many times I could do 225 now and then I saw the post a few back so it got me motivated and did 225x20 after some warmups

then i did arms - 12 reps on everything
flatbar curls 95 105 115 115
preacher curls 95 95 95 95
db hammers 45 45 45 45
reverse flatbar 70 70 70 70
cable push downs (on lat machine) 90 90 90 90
overhead single db extension 80 80 80 80
pushdowns 150 150 150 150
dips 15 15 12 12

amazing arm workout.. super strict form and breathing - absolutely no cheating at all. arms are donnnnnnnnnne


----------



## Rifkala

Well...not today...but yesterday I tripped shrooms with my boyfriend and went for a four hour hike in the woods.  Then I went snow tubing.  And helped dig out people's cars.


----------



## phactor

Did Starting Strength B.

Not a very good workout. It happens though. Starting to plateau on my press.

Going to have to start researching what to do next.


----------



## drewmandan

I ran though 3 km of back trails covered in 6 inches of snow with nuttin' but boots!


----------



## Amebix

phactor said:


> Did Starting Strength B.
> 
> Not a very good workout. It happens though. Starting to plateau on my press.
> 
> Going to have to start researching what to do next.



Practical Programming talks about what to do, basically if you've been progressing linearly and you miss reps for 2 workouts in a row you do a 10% reset and work your way back up (rather quickly actually, 5 pound jumps for the press maybe so your back in a week or so), which allows you time to recover. I think after 2 resets and another stall its time to move to intermediate programming. Upping the calories might get you some more linear progression too.


----------



## phactor

^^^

Thanks.

I'm upping my calories even more. I will do the reset as well. I've been doing extra work with machines, so I will lay off the extra should work. which I will lay off of for a minute.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Getting up at 6am and getting home after 6 is really getting on my tits - not able to work out more than twice a week unless I do it both sat & sunday, which are my rest days 

today did a lot of chest exercises and some triceps too...was too quick today - only 45/50 mins workout...
almost took myself out by benching more than I could near the end of my session - so close!!


----------



## Changed

ran 1.5 miles, did both sides of the JHU stadium step, then ran 1.5 miles back home. grease groove pull-ups


----------



## ColtDan

about 30 mins of pull ups, chin ups, press ups, abit of jogging. feel knackered today so couldnt really be assed. how many of you guys take creatine? did you experience bloating?


----------



## Changed

felt motivated so I did 100 twist crunches after my run. then a bunch of pullups, squats, pushups, dips, calf raises.


----------



## Bodom69

I played the drums for a while...lots of double bass. 
Oh, and lately I've been lifting weights & doing a few push-ups before I practice

and I tried to be very active today, Im trying to improve my usual lazy ass routine when Im at home with nothing to do..yay me.


----------



## phactor

ColtDan said:


> how many of you guys take creatine? did you experience bloating?



I do and no I do not. I experience no side effects from creatine what so ever. It really helps IMO.

Squats
Bench 
Deadlift

Did some work on my left arm because its a bit smaller then my right.

Deloaded 10 percent. Going to go lighter these first two workouts.


----------



## Sykoknot

Day one of P90X.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

1.5 hours of Ashtanga Vinyasa yoga with another teacher - he was more instructive on correct posturing and what muscles I should be working on especially in each vinyasa, and really felt the benefits in a completely different way to last time..


----------



## Binge Artist

Squats, lunges, SLDL's, hammie curls.


5 mile jog on treadmill.


----------



## Ending10Seconds

30 minute run before school,
might do some lifting after. Depends on how tired I am since I work today too


----------



## Sykoknot

Day 3 of P90X. Its kicking my ass.


----------



## The Real Fatman

5 mile run 50 pushups and 50 situps, my off day from the gym and my knee hurts like hell


----------



## ThaiDie4

is it okay to workout when you have a bad cold?


----------



## KStoner6tb

^ I vote no.  

1) if you work out at the gym, you're spreading that nastiness to others

2)  You need your rest.  Exercising affects the body's ability to kick a cold because it's focusing on building muscle/burning fat instead of getting rid of the bug.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spin 
45 min pilates

I haven't worked out in a week but I bought a house in VA this weekend!
Based on the mountain locale (which is not convenient to get to a gym) we will have to work out at home
I will be training Balboa style in the interim running up hills and dragging cinderblocks.


----------



## kytnism

- 30 minutes of programmed cardio on the treadmill
- 50 stomach crunches

i hope to do another 50 crunches before bed.


----------



## Sykoknot

Went for a 2 mile run in my new Vibram Five Fingers [:


----------



## Changed

fast 2 mile run, warmed up for
squats 5 x 20
push up 5 x 10
pull ups 5 x 5
crunches 4 x 25


----------



## aanallein

today's workout:
dumbbell incline bench press: 90x12 100x10 110x10 120x9 *130x11*
cables
diamonds
dips
cardio 

pretty exciting! new pr.. don't know where the strength / energy even came from. right shoulder felt weird on the first 2 sets.


----------



## Binge Artist

Day before yesterday:

Back/bi's.  

Assorted pull ups, chin ups, barbell rows, curls, and 3.5 mile jog.


Yesterday:

5 mile jog


Today:

Chest/tri's.  Assorted bench presses, dips, and tricep extending exercises.  WAS planning another 3+ mile jog tonight (starting to get addictive), but I seem to have hurt my left calf last night.  I didn't notice the pain until the ~4th mile.  Today, it's kinda hard to walk, but after walking for a bit, the pain goes away.  So evidently, nothing serious, so I may well jog tonight.


----------



## D's

10 pushups and 2 glasses of protien milk, and a cap of g.


----------



## davem

'bout to do my normal Saturday morning treat  (can't fit it in the rest of the week due to having to drive son to college, wife to work) of MTB'ing over the local extinct volcano to get to work - sun's coming up, don't see another living soul and the adrenalin rush coming down the other side keeps me going all morning at work!!
Was into triathlons for a couple of years 4-5 years ago but it takes so much time to stay in shape for them that I can't afford it now due to full time job and full time college course...errrr and full time partying - need 48hour days if someone can arrange that please


----------



## Jackal

I swam 800M before breakfast. Bumped into the end of the pool a few times.


----------



## n3ophy7e

After 2 very debilitating sport injuries in the last 3 months, my fitness/exercise regime has taken a HUGE back-seat, and I've fucking loathed every second that I've not been able to work-out. 

But I've finally delved in to the world of pilates!!

I bought a DVD off ebay and gave it a go on Thursday. I was so shaky and very sore for the 2 days afterwards. But it was such an awesome workout!

I did it again today and already I was heaps better/stronger than the first time!

1,000,000 awesome points for pilates %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I like pilates too.  I take a class that incorporates a ring.  Great arm and thigh work out.

I didn't work out for 7 days and I am surprised that I don't feel bad about it 
Off to 45 min spin and 55 min weight training class!
Always a good way to start the weekend!


----------



## Binge Artist

Jogging addiction seems to be growing.  Did 4 miles last night despite a slightly injured calf.  (though, today the injury's almost unnoticable).


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that is a shit ton of steps


----------



## ranimal

1 oz of lemon juice with 10 oz water, 30 minutes on the treadmill, and some push-ups.
I wish I had the willpower to exercise every day.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

45 mins of yoga when I woke up, rushed out


----------



## kytnism

three and a half hours of nonstop sunday spring cleaning and lawn mowing (im not sure if this classifies as exercise; but i do raise my heart rate and perspire while doing it.)

followed by a half hour program on the treadmill. 

im yet to do any crunches today and hope that if i remind myself here; ill stop being lazy and do them.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^do you do planks?  It is a effective ab pose.  
Hold for a minute.  Rest a minute.  Repeat at least 3 times.


----------



## Binge Artist

^LOL

in boot camp that was used as a punishment.  We had this "guide to being a Marine" book, and if we fucked something up, the drill instructors would make us assume that position and read the book.  HA!  If only those guys knew they were doing PILATES!!! :D


----------



## Changed

ran 7 miles.
did a shit-load of pull-ups.


----------



## Amebix

Sunday March 7th

Handstand push up negatives 3x4 - 7/8/7/5, 9/6/5/4 (i think), 7/7/5/4 seconds.

Bench press 150x3x5 - Dont laugh.

Extended tuck front lever 6x10seconds

Pavels pull up ladders 1-2-3-4, 1-2, 1 1/4 - Max is currently 10

Weighted planks 50x2x1:00

Back extensions 20x3x10

Rice bucket closed fist rotation 2x50 

Captain of Crush gripper #1 5x1 + 3 second overcrush L 5x1 +3 second overcrush R - building up tendon strength so taking it easy on the reps. I can do more, really.

External rotations 15x1x7 15x1x9 15x1x10 L 15x2x19 15x1x15 R 

Neck extensions 10x3x15

CONTRAST BATH.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

yesterday was upper body day

I did: 

DB chest press 35x10, 40x8, 45x6
DB shoulder press 30x10, 35x8, 40x6
skullcrushers 40x10, 45x8, 50x6
inc. DB curl 15x10, 20x8, 25x6
DB row 35x10, 40x8, 45x6
lat pulldown 105x10, 120x8, 135x6

and we did the arctrainer for 20 minutes.

overall a good workout, but I think I should do some more shoulder stuff my shoulders are pretty weak.  how do you HL folks like shoulder shrugs?  effective?  or is there something else?


----------



## dragonslayer428

My workout consisted of walking to my medicine cabinet.  =)


----------



## addictivepersona

I walked 1.8 miles today (took about 40 minutes).  Had to drop my car off for service and decided to walk home.  Was gonna bike back to get my car, but my mom feels bad for me and is basically making me take a ride from her.  Lol, I used to bike a minimum of six miles every day.  I also walk probably a few miles every day at work--I'm a sales associate (though not for much longer, yay!), so constantly walkin' back and forth around the store adds up.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

easy hike for 90 min yesterday
45 min spin class today


----------



## opiate_hug

Im a channel surfer! my left hand has a six pack!!


----------



## aanallein

got back in there with deads and squats. depressed about how little weight I'm doing but its a starting point..
deads 135x12 185x10 225x10 275x1 315x1 365x1 405x1 455x1
squats 135x12 225x10 275x3x4x4
lots of hyperextensions and hamstring curls

time to sack the fuck up and get back to where I was before..


----------



## The Real Fatman

bout to go hit chest and tris in a little bit.


----------



## SirTophamHat

trying to keep it to 30min in the gym or less by emphasizing compound lifts & intensity rather than volume.  monday-thursday is squats/back, tuesday-friday is deadlifts/chest.  i work arms & abs at will

today:

conventional deadlifts: warmup 135x5, 3x8 @ 205

incline barbell bench: 4x6 @ 125

then miscellaneous tricep cable work & lateral raises supersetted

i was much stronger at this same weight back in 2007 when i was 18/19 years old, i think my diet and sleep was better.  was hitting 245+ for my deads and the same weight i used today for incline bench for standing military presses.  i think i'll use it as motivation to improve.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

75 min kickboxing class
I STILL cannot do 100 solid push-ups during this class.


----------



## phactor

Just did a few pushups and situps.. I have been sick for the last few days, I have almost took a full week off of the gym at this point 

Going to go today and do some bodyweight shit


----------



## SirTophamHat

Back squats to true || 8-7-8 @ 195
Bent over Rows 8-8-8 @ 135
Wide grip pronated pullups 8-7
Reverse flies @ 15lb dumbbells 10-8

Maybe some abs later, dunno.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

today, I'm off 

yesterday was upper body day so I did the same thing I did last time I posted in here... except it was high rep day so I did more reps, and less weight on some of them...

DB chest press 35x12, 40x10, 45x8
DB shoulder press 35x12, 40x10, 40x8
skullcrushers 40x12, 45x10, 50x8
inc. DB curl 15x12, 20x10, 25x8
DB row 35x12, 40x10, 45x8
lat pulldown 95x12, 110x10, 125x8

and no running or anything yesterday...


----------



## xxkcxx

50 minutes cardio
30 minutes strength training


----------



## SirTophamHat

conventional deadlifts 3x8 @ 205-205-225
seated military dumbbell presses 3x8 @ 50-55-45s
then front raises with 45lb plate supersetted with tricep cable work, low reps on the raises high reps on the push-downs

more arms/shoulder & abs tonight possibly


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Some explosive workout using small weights (8lbs) 

Pushups, crunches, (pushup to hand stand then back down again things), invisible chair wall sit, and lunches w/ 40 lbs.


----------



## RedLeader

I decided to switch it up and do a "traps only" workout.  

barbell shrugs 4x10 @ 225
dumbbell shrugs 3x15 @ 60
cable shrugs 3x15 @ 150
45lb plate shrugs till failure

My traps are burning!  People are going to think I am juicing


----------



## Amebix

Weighted planks 50x2x1:00

Back extensions 22.5x3x10

Rice bucket closed fist rotation 2x50

Neck extensions 11x3x15 

Natural leg curls 3x5

Single Leg squat 3x10 

Wrist series:
Fingertip push ups 3x10s - 
First knuckle push ups 3x6-7
Wrist push ups 3x10


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I slept instead.


----------



## BeckyLee

OMG have you all tried NIA? It is like a combination of African dance, yoga, and ballet... or something... Errr, it's awesome and freeing and makes you feel fun and beautiful...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

is it like Zumba?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

No it is not...I looked it up


----------



## complacent orange

Well, it's raining... No skateboarding today.  Instead, I shall dance! Nothing like psybient turned up all the way on the headphones in a dark room to take you into the vast spaces of the immateria. Probably be doing an hour or so of yoga as well, especially if I go with this plan I've had floating around in my head all day to drop a low dose phen. And, as always, zazen before going to sleep.


----------



## LexusLee48

I didn't.


----------



## kytnism

PI, no i dont; but will be sure to add them to my evenings exercise routine. so, thankyou 

this morning i did a half hour program on the treadmill followed by 50 crunches and 15 push ups (weak, i know. upper body strength is something ive always sucked at; and am trying to now slowly develop on/build up).


----------



## Amebix

xenocat said:


> PI, no i dont; but will be sure to add them to my evenings exercise routine. so, thankyou
> 
> this morning i did a half hour program on the treadmill followed by 50 crunches and 15 push ups (weak, i know. upper body strength is something ive always sucked at; and am trying to now slowly develop on/build up).



15 push ups is not bad at all for someone starting out.


Handstand push up negatives 3x4 - 10/8/6/5, 13/7-8 (?)/4/3, 9/5/4/3

Frogstand 3x15s 

Planche leans 2x20s 

Weighted planks 50x2x1:00 - moving up in weight next workout.

Back extensions 22.5x3x10 - 5# jump next week.

Rice bucket closed fist rotation 1x50 L 2x50 R 

Neck extensions 11x3x15

Wrist series


----------



## Changed

yesterday: ran 3 miles, 75 pushups, 100 crunches, greased groove pull-ups

today? might do a short run then some pull ups.


----------



## SirTophamHat

full back squats 8-8-7 @ 205
barbell BORs 3x8 @ 145-145-135
(short rest)
pronated wide-grip pullups 15-7
reverse flies 8-8-10 @ 17.5
leg press (arbitrary #s)
and leg raises in sets of 10 to finish


----------



## previouslyhere

35 minutes cardio . My 2nd day back at the gym in a LONG time. I just had back surgery in February and was fucked for a month prior,  so it's been a while. They had to use bolt cutters to get my lock off the locker at the gym - I completely forgot the comb - thats how long its been!

I still have a 50 lbs weight restriction placed on me for the next 6 months. I really want to lift...so bad... I've lost so much muscle since the surgery. BUT - I got some fat to lose too so Ima focus on cardio every day until then!


----------



## Changed

sat in the sun for a couple hours
ran in the sun for 2.5 miles
did 10 sets of 10 push-ups in the sun
did 4 sets of 25 push-ups in the sun

just rubbing it in for those of you with shitty weather :D


----------



## xxkcxx

a nice walk with my friend around the neighborhood. We're gonna go on a hike tomorrow


----------



## aanallein

benchpress 135x12 185x12 225x12 275x6 295x2 315x2 335x1 355x1 275x1 225x1x1 135x12
cable flies and dips


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

yesterday:  
- Ran to the Gym and back (about 25-30 minutes)
*legs:*
- lunges w/ barbell across shoulders: 40lbx15, 50lbx12, 60lbx10
- leg curls: 60x20, 70x 15, 80x 12
- calf raises: 155x20, 175x15, 195x12
- squats: 90x20, 110x15, 130x12
*abs:* 
- leg raises: 20, 15, 12 
- rope pulldown crunches: 100lbsx20, 110lbsx15, 120lbsx12


----------



## amblerg

indeed, it has become a part of my lifestyle within the past month. I go at least 3 times a week and  already see serious benefits. My muscles look better and are more powerful.

I just gotta start doing more cardio to get rid of this beer belly.

So, YES, I did work out today. Did about 35 min of serious strength training.

I used supplements such as 'Jack3d' before for energy. then I use amino acids and protein after working out.


----------



## keepyourselfalive0

Hour of bike riding every morning and my multivitamin


----------



## Cid Jester

Long boarded to work and back today. 
Tomorrow is my day off so I will probably long board to the park and spin poi.


----------



## xxkcxx

i walked like 6 miles.

I'm tired


----------



## SirTophamHat

conventional deadlifts 8-6-8 @ 225-245-225
seated db military presses 8-8-8 @ 55-55-50s
4 sets tricep pulldowns on the cable
5 sets leg raises


----------



## addictivepersona

I walked about a mile with my dog.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but I'm getting her used to her GentleLeader™.  She hates that fucking thing, lol.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I had plenty of sex, which was a pretty nice workout.

Been neglecting the yoga though - only did one session this week! Must do one before bed tonight, I've been trying to do 3 sessions a week hmm...

Can't wait to move too, then I can start going gym again.


----------



## kytnism

^nice. :D

45 minute program on the treadmill and 25 minute walk with the dog. 

i need to decrease my cardio and up my toning. 

my lower stomach is the problem area i should be working to correct.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

mmmm 45 mins of Ashtanga vinyasa while waiting for my lunch to cook... really feels good ot get some in during the week...let's see if I can find time tomorrow before work


----------



## phactor

Problems with my financial aid, so they will not let me in my fucking gym... super pissed off. Its going to take like 10 days to clear too. I've arraigned to meetup with people to use the guest passes though.

So today I just went a did a bodyweight workout, the shit is way harder now that I am heavier.

4 sets till failure of

Dips
Hammer pullups
Chin Ups
Push Ups
Body Squats.

I'm also quitting puffing herb right now which kinda blows. Not that hard but for whatever reason it didn't get easier today. Plus my appetite is screwy.


----------



## L2R

just hit the benchpress yesterday and went for a run last night. i really need a proper gym and not just use the free one at the hotel i used to live in. told wifey that i'm gonna get a gym membership upon our return from china in june. she agreed.


----------



## Changed

yesterday rode a mountain bike like a road bike for an hour

today, ran 2 miles, did 25x4 situps, 10x3 push-ups, some pull-ups


----------



## phactor

Fixed my issue at the gym: Trying the Wichita whatever version of Starting Strength 

Squats
Bench
Chinups

Some machine work
Abs


----------



## BeckyLee

A freakin killer spinning class. All the classes in Asheville are hard... Damn healthy people.


----------



## fivelinefury

Today was a slack day, which consisted of making coffee.  But yesterday and almost every day now I am trying to make a 30min bike ride, lifting weights, situps, etc a habit just like all my bad habbits.  Excercising is great for depression too.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

45 mins of Ashtanga while waiting for my supper to cook - I see a pattern forming hahaha


----------



## SpelunkingTheMind

ugh I haven't worked out in what feels like forever.. realistically I think I've been to the gym like twice in the past two weeks.. had a nasty cold, then a couple times at the gym, then visited a friend in London, then got a nasty bout of conjunctivitis in both eyes that I'm still trying to get over.. bollocks.

So, I guess my workout today was walking back and forth to the kitchen. and a little interpretive dancing to pass the time haha


----------



## Amebix

My workout today consisted of testing and achieving my frist single leg squat! Was pretty stoked.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=338YpRIxcSc


----------



## Caroline

an hour of youtube yoga, preceeded by an hour of reiki


----------



## RedLeader

Deadlift 4x8
Barbell Row 3x10
T-Bar Row 3x10
Seated Row 3x10
Widegrip Pulldown 3x12
Narrowgrip Pulldown 3x12
Dumbbell Shrugs 2x15


----------



## phactor

Went nuts at the gym today, for whatever reason I was really feeling it. One of the better workouts I have had.

Barley drank at all this weekend and haven't been smoking cannabis or cigarettes. Makes a big difference. My parents saw me this weekend and asked me if I was juicing. I told them I take that as a complement lol.


----------



## Changed

15 mile bike ride, 200 crunches, 50 dips, 30 push ups, 5 pull-ups (lol)


----------



## Binge Artist

Tonight, chest, shoulders, tris


Incline bench press, 4 sets, 6-12 reps

Chest flies, 4 sets, 10-12 reps

Overhead presses, 3 sets, 10-12 reps

Lateral raises, 3 sets, 10-12 reps

Skull crushers, 3 sets, 10-12 reps

Push downs, 3 sets, 10-12 reps


Then, the daily 5 mile jog.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Started off with pullups to failure (23)

Then did a set of back squats (225x5)

before hitting front squats (155x6,6,6 & then 135x10)

Then to barbell BORs @ 3x8 with 135

Reverse flies with 20lb dumbbells @ 3x10

And 3 sets of abs, leg raises with a crunch at the top for 10-12 reps.


----------



## tathra

i ran for about an hour saturday.  Must've been at least 8 miles.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ dude - a question (just coz I would never dream of burning that many calories with my physique) - why, given your build being the same roughly as mine, are you running that much?!?! 

I just did 70 minutes of Ashtanga followed by wolfing down a huge rump steak on a big bed of rice...I feel sated


----------



## phactor

Just 20 minutes on the treadmill... got one with a TV too which was nice. Starting to add light cardio in.

Planning on waking up early tomorrow to lift.


----------



## aanallein

beast mode: activated.

squats - 8 sets 
incline dumbbell bench press - 80s 90s 100s 110s 120s x12 130s x7
front cable row - 100 120 140 160 180 x12
db military press 40 50 60 70
hamstring curls 40 50 60 70 80 90 100


----------



## daysonatrain

5-8 miles of bike riding (my only mode of transport aside from my feet)
108 prostrations (gunna try to do these everyday from now on)
sit ups and push ups

....and of course wayyy too many cigarettes, oh well, tomorrows another day...


----------



## L2R

chestoids and trisexuals


----------



## phactor

Had a great morning at the gym:

Squats: 3 x 5 set a PB
Press 3 x 5 set a PB
Pulls: 3 till failure, did about 3 x 7 

Then did some dips. Feeling pretty sore now, but good sore. 

Just found out the Deck is open at my favorite pub, going to be having a good craft 23 ouncer for 5 bucks! Thats it tonight though.


----------



## Amebix

Advanced tuck front lever negatives x6 - 9(give or take)/7/6/9/4/5 - The 4 second one I had my legs at 90 degrees. That pretty much explains the wide variance in some of the times.

Inverted curl 3x3 - 

Half GHR 2x5

Single leg squat negative 2x5 - 5/6/5/3/4 5/5/4/4/4 R 4/4/4/3/2 4/4/3/3 L -

CoC Sport gripper 65/58 R 50/45 L

Rice bucket closed fist rotation 2x50


----------



## mealltach

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ dude - a question (just coz I would never dream of burning that many calories with my physique) - why, given your build being the same roughly as mine, are you running that much?!?!
> 
> I just did 70 minutes of Ashtanga followed by wolfing down a huge rump steak on a big bed of rice...I feel sated



Ashtanga ftw!  

Today I walked for about 2 hours total (just around town) - does that count?  I usually walk everywhere, so I guess not for much.

Also: 40 minutes of cardio at the gym
1 hour yoga (we did a moon salutation to greet spring today - lovely!)


----------



## Binge Artist

Yesterday, Leg Day.

Squats.  Like, a shit load of them.  Then a bunch of curls, extensions, and other mother fucking leg exercises.  Then, the daily 5 mile jog.


Today, Back Day.

Pull ups.  Like, a shit load of them.  Then a bunch of rows, shrugs, and other mother fucking back exercises.  Then, the daily 5 mile jog.


----------



## Herbaliser

Yesterday i started going to gym again after almost a year break.. Did some shoulder and chest workouts yesterday and today was mainly concentrated to legs and abs. Feels damn good after a long time.. My goal is to have some size to my shoulders and legs before summer and to feel overall healthier.. I'm planning on doing 3 x gym day and 2 x kettlebell swing workout days a week.


----------



## Caroline

i wish i knew how to work out.


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ start simple and track it so you can see your improvement.

I'm a lazy bastard who's out of shape, and I do that when need to get back in a routine (never go to gym).  So, here's how I do it: start with a notebook/paper to chart it.  Have several columns (date, pushups, situps, aerobic, etc).

Each day do some exercises (don't kill yourself, start small).  And then the next day try to just match it, or do one better (ie 24-25 pushups if you did 24 pushups the last day).  Slowly increase.

You can track your weight on the same paper, and there won't be much of a change at first, but it will slowly start moving as you get more advanced.  

Today i re-started my routine: situps, pushups, and stretches/lifting with 5 and 10lb dumbbells.  I'll walk to work today for some aerobic.

It feels good to workout.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

today is upper body day...

I'll do chest presses, shoulder presses, rows, lat pulldowns, curls, skullcrushers, and lat raises.  also I'll probably run somewhere between 1.5 and 2 miles depending on how I feel.


----------



## Caroline

yucatanboy2 said:


> ^ start simple and track it so you can see your improvement.
> 
> I'm a lazy bastard who's out of shape, and I do that when need to get back in a routine (never go to gym).  So, here's how I do it: start with a notebook/paper to chart it.  Have several columns (date, pushups, situps, aerobic, etc).
> 
> Each day do some exercises (don't kill yourself, start small).  And then the next day try to just match it, or do one better (ie 24-25 pushups if you did 24 pushups the last day).  Slowly increase.
> 
> You can track your weight on the same paper, and there won't be much of a change at first, but it will slowly start moving as you get more advanced.
> 
> Today i re-started my routine: situps, pushups, and stretches/lifting with 5 and 10lb dumbbells.  I'll walk to work today for some aerobic.
> 
> It feels good to workout.



Cool, just that simple paragraph has actually give me some motivation!
I've been checking out yoga youtubes but that is the extent.. Cheers!


----------



## Changed

25 mile SS bike ride.


----------



## phactor

Today is an "off day". Had to go do a little something after work though.

Did some real easy ab work. Trying to cut down a little bit around that area. My abs are barley visible right now. You can basically only see the indents.

Also did some hammer pullups, just trying to give the arms a little extra work. Did some pushups and a few jumps onto a ledge. Did this all at a playground. The kids are all on spring break.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I'm gonna do some arms today, ended up just running yesterday...   we did about 4.5 miles in around 45 minutes


----------



## SpiritualHealing

Don´t need any workout at all after working 9 hours during the day.


----------



## Binge Artist

phactor said:


> Trying to *cut down* a little bit around that area.




You mean "bulk up", not "cut down", right?


Ab work increases the size of your midsection.


Am I right, or am I right?


----------



## phactor

^^^

Cut off a little fat around the area, my abs are visible but not the most defined. I can work them pretty easily, but a bit of fat from my bulk is covering it up.

Anyways I just did upper body stuff today


----------



## Amebix

phactor said:


> ^^^
> 
> Cut off a little fat around the area, my abs are visible but not the most defined.
> 
> Anyways I just did upper body stuff today



You do know spot-reduction is a myth, right?


Today I did some advanced tuck front lever negatives, inverted chin ups, single legs squats, half GHR, and grip work.


----------



## Mehm

not really working out but i took my dogs for a long walk on the beach.  its been really windy so surfing isn't in the cards for at least a few more days.   epic winter though


----------



## daysonatrain

nothing today, 15 mile bike ride and hike tomorrow.

is there a reason this is the only thread that is left open well after 1000 posts?


----------



## Binge Artist

daysonatrain said:


> is there a reason this is the only thread that is left open well after 1000 posts?




All that would need to happen would be someone starting a new Work Out thread (vs 2.0), and a mod closing this thread.


And, as simple as that sounds, the fact is, for a bunch of exercise fanatics, we all seem to have a disconcerting lack of initiative.


----------



## rm-rf

yesterday i took acid, fasted and avoided water all day, and meditated on a rock in central park. between meditation sessions i would stand on one leg and practice active meditative breathing. this requires a lot of experience, dont try it at home!

the next morning i had slept for 5 hours, woke up, ate a grapefruit, brushed my teeth, and went to a kung fu forms class for 2 hours. 

my body is actually quite strong, but my spirit is quite cleansed and refreshed. was an amazing attempt to test not only my physical conditioning, but my mental and spiritual conditioning as well.


----------



## complacent orange

rm-rf said:


> yesterday i took acid, fasted and avoided water all day, and meditated on a rock in central park. between meditation sessions i would stand on one leg and practice active meditative breathing. this requires a lot of experience, dont try it at home!
> 
> the next morning i had slept for 5 hours, woke up, ate a grapefruit, brushed my teeth, and went to a kung fu forms class for 2 hours.
> 
> my body is actually quite strong, but my spirit is quite cleansed and refreshed. was an amazing attempt to test _not only my physical conditioning, but my mental and spiritual conditioning as well._



That sounds awesome man. I love how psychedelics can show you what you're capable of. Anything is possible when you act from the soul, there are no limits, no impossibilities. I like to dance or skate when I trip and whenever, out of habit, I think of calling it a day, I think "Why stop?" and just keep going. Same goes for breathing, every inhale and exhale I just think, "Why stop?" and just 'take it in, and in, and in..." 

Anyway, today I went on a run, the longest I've gone since I started running daily about a week ago. It could be anywhere from 2-5 miles, I really can't measure distance well that way. I'm amazed at how much progress I've made from day to day. My first day running it was a feet just to get going. It's had a great impact on my overall health too. My heart and lung are functioning top notch and my muscles are stronger and more resilient. Not to mention endurance...


----------



## phactor

Amebix said:


> You do know spot-reduction is a myth, right?
> 
> 
> Today I did some advanced tuck front lever negatives, inverted chin ups, single legs squats, half GHR, and grip work.



Did not.

Since I've stopped consuming the massive cal weight gainers every morning and switched it to lower cal MRE's the body fat has really cut down and my abs are showing again.

I put around 15ish pound of muscle this winter, really proud of myself.

Yesterday did

Squats
Seated Military Press (First time)
Chinups

also hit the calves, and did the bicep and tricep machine

Today just going to do some cardio and hit the abs!

Will not be walking outside because the "tea party express" is stopping downtown today..


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Did an hour of Ashtanga, finishing a few minutes ago - concentrating mostly on poses that really stretch out my hamstrings. Feel pretty nice...nowhere NEAR as nice as a full 2 hour session - truest physical high I've ever felt.


----------



## moonshadow82

eek, 2 hours of ashtanga!? that would kill me! totally envious though. i would be hapy if i had the willpower to work up to that.. !


----------



## Amebix

straight out of my log


HeSPU @ 5" 1x4 2x5 - First set was surprisingly tough, next were alot easier. Probably should have warmed up.

Frogstand 3x20seconds

One arm knee push ups - 3x3 R 2x1 1x2 L 

Weighted planks 57.5x2x1:00 - Nothing but sheer grit and determination took my through the last 10 seconds of the second set without sagging my back.

Back extensions 45x1x5 45x3x10 - Wow, that was easy. Hamstrings felt it around the 3rd set, fairly mild discomfort but I dont know if it will get worse. Think I'll still switch to RLL and start light next workout.

CoC trainer 30/20 R 18/14

Rice bucket closed fist rotation 2x50 - Held a medium sized roll of tape in my hand while doing this, really took it up a notch.


----------



## deadhead507461

Woke up at 5am. 
drank Creatine/Caffeine booster and headed to the gym.
~Swam 20 minutes, side stroke and freestyle.
~Worked Chest on 4 free weight machines. 3 set of descending reps on each station 10,8,6
went home, drank 1 scoop of 26g Whey Protein Isolate and Whey Protein Concentrates 
then I started my day


----------



## Amebix

Today was 5 sets of FL rows, shown here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3eiIY38u08

Then single leg squats, bicep curls, kettlebell swings and pull ups.


----------



## BeckyLee

Carmen E's cardio warm-up, then jogging the dog for 15!


----------



## double ewe

6 mi run
8 x 300m hills w/ active recovery
2 mi cool-down

been gettin some pretty good mileage done lately.


----------



## aanallein

yesterday's workout

incline dumbbell press - 80s 90s 100s 110s 120s for 10 each then 130s for 11
flat bench 135 185 and 225 for 12 each
cable fly 70 100 140 170 
some dips
some cardio


----------



## Pharcyde

I was siphoning gas and got a mouth full and proceeded to throw up


----------



## 8L4YN3

barbell squats, push ups, pull ups, dips, military press


----------



## double ewe

easy 7 miler yesterday


----------



## double ewe

60 min trail run


----------



## 8L4YN3

push ups 3x10
barbell squat 3x5 63.5kg, deadlift 3x5 70kg, benchpress 45kg


haha pretty weak but i'll get there..


----------



## aanallein

bench
135 185 225 x12 warmups
275x8 295x3 315x2 335x1 345x1 355x1


----------



## addictivepersona

This is going to sound pretty horrible compared to what most people have probably posted in this thread (only looked at a few posts to be honest).  I worked out earlier today (my days start at 5pm since I work nights, lol) for the first time:

I did five sit ups, ten side bends (not even sure what to call them), and about ten bends to reach my toes (and came no where close).


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

had a 2 hour class of ashtanga vinyasa - hurt my coccyx ooops  - got to remember to use a thicker mat with sitting positions - otherwise, in SUCH a great mood - buoyant.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the class was called extreme training
a shit ton of drills

I joined a gym 2 weeks after moving to VA.


----------



## BeckyLee

water aerobics- wow, that deep water stuff with the barbells is HARD! :-D


----------



## Binge Artist

Tonight, a shit ton of squats.  Actually, slightly sub-shit ton, as the total number of repetitions will only be in the 60-80 range.  But, I will have a heavy ass barbell across my back, so that should make up for the lack of repetitions.


----------



## deadhead507461

Just got home from the gym. was super energized on methamphetamine. 
Drank creatine and caffeine booster before.
swam a 500 
Worked Biceps and Triceps dumbbells and 3 machines.  
all in all I felt like a goddamn BEAST and my veins were jumping out of my arms.. AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Km013

^working out on strong stimulants is fun, but don't expect any gains from that day.  i didn't start getting really big until I cut out the amphetamines completely.


----------



## deadhead507461

Km013 said:


> ^working out on strong stimulants is fun, but don't expect any gains from that day.  i didn't start getting really big until I cut out the amphetamines completely.



really? even with whey protein shake after. 52g of whey..


----------



## Binge Artist

deadhead507461 said:


> really? even with whey protein shake after. 52g of whey..




LOL...


...in all seriousness, you DO know that methamphetamines don't jive well with the goal of getting "big and strong", right?


----------



## deadhead507461

Binge Artist said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> ...in all seriousness, you DO know that methamphetamines don't jive well with the goal of getting "big and strong", right?



I have been going to the gym 4 days a week for the last 2 years.. This morning was the second time I ever went on a stimulant.. 
I never said big and strong tho.. I swam, and lifted. I am lean and cut. Not trying to bulk so much..

The meth gave me stronger and more pumps. and then protein directly after. why would it not work?????????


----------



## Binge Artist

deadhead507461 said:


> The meth gave me stronger and more pumps. and then protein directly after. why would it not work?????????




IDK "why" it wouldn't work.  I think the general problem with meth is that it kills your appetite.  But, if you're not interested in getting bigger, then...maybe it will work?



Guess there's only one way to find out, right?


----------



## KStoner6tb

deadhead507461 said:


> The meth gave me stronger and more pumps. and then protein directly after. why would it not work?????????



I think it would work.  I think you should start IVing it everyday preworkout and report back how it goes in 22 days.


Yesterday back and biceps+ 30 mins on stairclimber.


This morning: preparing to run 7 miles


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHA IVing it everyday/...dude much as I actually laughed heartily out loud...don't tell him that, he might believe you, and you just created a new meth head.

Fucking funny though 

I reckon it would work if you did it occasionally, like once every 2 weeks maybe...also force yourself to eat carbs afterwards as well though - mind over matter dude. (not that I've ever tried to eat on stimulants, but I did eat a whole roast dinner last time I did 1/3g MDMA...it wasn't easy to start with...but just force it down and you'll put on that weight instead of lose it).


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> I think you should start IVing it everyday preworkout and report back how it goes in 22 days.




I believe 21 days is the standard timeframe for pawning off your computer.  But, I suppose he could always report back from a public library.


So, anyway.  This is one of those situations where I don't know exactly "what" is wrong with mixing some amount of meth into an exercise routine, so I'm gonna have to pull the W.W.R.D. (What Would Rocky Do?) Card.  Since I ain't never seen Rocky slamming methamphetamines, I'm gonna say it's a bad idea.


----------



## RedLeader

Tom Simpson

W.W.T.D.? (What Would Tom Do?)  He would take amphetamines during the Tour de France and send himself into fatal exhaustion.  I think a few other guys did as well back in the olden days.  

Since methamphetamines are essentially amphetamines on steroids, a similar and even more serious risk is probably posed.  Plus the appetite-supression means you won't get big.  So ya, for cardio it's bad because of fallen soldiers like Tom and for bodybuilding it's bad becuase you won't build.  And will eventually be too paranoid to go to the gym.


----------



## Binge Artist

Very nice, RL.  There be the answer.


However, in spite of what a great piece of Harm Reduction that was, I'm not too sure if death via exhaustion wouldn't be an ideal way to go.  It seems like too many deaths nowadays occur in hospital rooms.  I personally could never stand the smell of hospitals, and given how much I hate to visit the dying in hospitals, I can only imagine that it's many times worse to actually BE the one dying in a hospital, what with the tubes, colostomy bags, and so on.

But, death via exhaustion, that sounds almost "glorious".  Sorta like the final show-down between you and nature.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

25 min shoulder routine then 60 min step aerobic class


----------



## BeckyLee

water aerobics, my new love....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yesterday 60 min spin class
today...day of rest aka beer and pizza night


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

45 mins Ashtanga...can't wait til I move then I can combine it with the gym


----------



## mdmantpa

Today I was helping my cousin move out of her dorm at UF, so my workout consisted of carrying heavy items down three flights of stairs for 2 hours lol


----------



## double ewe

easy 8 miles coming off of a very tequila night.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spin Saturday
45 min spin Sunday

I am drinking more beer living in Virginia.


----------



## MescalitoBandito

1 mile bike ride to warmup, light upper body weights, ab leg lifts and ab bicycle things (anyone know the real name?), 30 minutes of EFX, and another mile ride to cool down.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min power yoga


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

35 mins of yoga as hadn't done any at all for 2 days *oops*


----------



## double ewe

4 mi fast
3 mi drills/strides on the track
3 mi hilly cool-down

feels good. 80 degrees in the late afternoon is probably my ideal running weather.


----------



## Wizzle

At 15.00 Did the 45-minute back workout from scooby's site:

Superset 1: Wide grip pullups and dumbbell rows
Superset 2: Alternating grip pullups and dumbbell pullovers
Superset 3: Narrow grip pullups and bent over dumbbell rows

Then cycle six times... Here's a vid

Came back at the gym in the eve for some abs and cardio
3 sets of crunches, bicycles and planks and then a 30 minute cardio session (cycling)

I despise doing cardio in the gym but my bike is at the shop and I can't run due to shin splints.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

60 mins Ashtanga Vinyasa...and relax


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Today's workout has just been lugging a heavy backpack around campus all day. But since it's been so long since I was able to post in this thread, I'll tell you what I did yesterday. 

vigorous 20 min warm up on stationary bike (HR up to 165 bpm)

set of 20 squats with just 45 lb. bar
set of 12 squats with 95 lb. 
set of 10  w/ 115
set or 8 w/ 135

2 sets of 21 curls (7 full range, 7 upper half, 7 lower half) with 30 lb. barbell
1 set of 10 full range curls w/ 30 lb. barbell

3 sets (10, 8, 6 reps) machine reverse curls (tricep pushdowns?)

3 sets of 10 w/ 25 lb. in hand on the contraption that holds your legs in place while you do a downward facing sort of reverse crunch (the lower back analog of a crunch, I guess, maybe somebody can remind me what it's called)

2 sets of 10 straight-ahead, hanging leg raises (y'know, where you use your arms to prop up your body and raise your legs at the hip from a relaxed, hanging position up above the horizontal axis defined by your waist)

1/4 mile fast run as a warm down. 

Those weights are embarrassingly low, but I've lost all of my former strength and muscle mass. Now that I'm starting back in the weight room, I'm keeping the weights low and focusing instead on visualization and recruitment of every muscle fiber throughout the full range of motion for a given exercise.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ I don't think you should look at it like that at all...

Your strength and muscle mass will come back reasonably quickly - depending on how long you were away - muscle memory should have you back on top in no time...I was surprised how quickly I got up to beating my bench press etc record after starting at the gym again.

Just push yourself like you would before.


----------



## double ewe

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Your strength and muscle mass will come back reasonably quickly - depending on how long you were away - muscle memory should have you back on top in no time...I was surprised how quickly I got up to beating my bench press etc record after starting at the gym again.



i've been really impressed by this affect as well. i tend to split my year between two relatively incompatible activities (70/30 distance running/weight lifting), and there's always an adjustment period, but it's never long before i'm back where i left off.

i do recommend a little caution though, since i find that my muscles and cardiovascular system can often handle more stress more quickly than joints and connective tissue. it's easy to get excited at your re-found fitness and over-do it if you're not careful.

@thread: 5 mi on the trails this morning. hopefully more this afternoon. legs feel AWESOME coming off a rest week.


----------



## daysonatrain

hiked ten miles with a small pack to a 7000 foot peak (started at 5100 though), camped out and had a fire, woke up, watched the sunrise, walked the ten miles back.


----------



## RedLeader

flat dumbbell bench 2x12 w/ 70s
low-incline dumbbell bench 2x12 w/ 60s
high-incline dumbbell bench 2x12 w/ 50s
flat dumbbell fly 2x12 w/ 25s
EZ-bar narrow bench 2x12 @ 105
dumbbell pushups 2x25 reps


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

double ewe said:


> i do recommend a little caution though, since i find that my muscles and cardiovascular system can often handle more stress more quickly than joints and connective tissue. it's easy to get excited at your re-found fitness and over-do it if you're not careful.



oh hell yeah I definitely agree that you shouldn't be too overzealous when you realize it's all coming back and then some 

Did 2 hour Ashtanga class this morning...god this new teacher has an amazing energy about her - has me smiling throughout the whole session


----------



## Dave

Oof, it's been a while since I've been in this thread. Since I've posted last I've dropped my gym membership, tripled my yoga intake, and started running 3 days a week. Leaning up nicely, if I do say so myself.

Quick question though (as I'm too lazy to google it atm): I seem to have twinged my knee a bit on today's run-- any tips on how to help it heal quickly? As in, by Monday?


----------



## Amebix

Dave said:


> Oof, it's been a while since I've been in this thread. Since I've posted last I've dropped my gym membership, tripled my yoga intake, and started running 3 days a week. Leaning up nicely, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Quick question though (as I'm too lazy to google it atm): I seem to have twinged my knee a bit on today's run-- any tips on how to help it heal quickly? As in, by Monday?



Deep vicious painfull massage will speed the healing process, hell you might find instant pain relief.


----------



## Dave

As in massaging my leg muscles, or someone getting under my kneecap with their finger? Either way, if it's an excuse to get a massage, I'm down! My health plan at work recently removed the requirement of a prescription to claim them, so I'm going to use the hell out of that benefit.


----------



## Binge Artist

Really though, it depends on the nature of the injury.  I mean, "sore knees" in and of themselves ain't no big deal.


----------



## Amebix

Dave said:


> As in massaging my leg muscles, or someone getting under my kneecap with their finger? Either way, if it's an excuse to get a massage, I'm down! My health plan at work recently removed the requirement of a prescription to claim them, so I'm going to use the hell out of that benefit.



Theres no need to pay someone to do it. I like to use a foam roller for the muscles and my thumbs to get in there and find the tendons. Find where its tender, press down till it hurts, hold/rub, and release.

If you do get a massage, remember that if it doesn't hurt it doesnt have much benefit.


----------



## Dave

Gotcha. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## double ewe

^^ foam rollers ftw

yesterday:
20 min warm-up
60 min hill bounding
20 min cool-down
exhausted.

today:
30 min warm-up
30 min stride/speed drills on the track
15 min cool-down
felt awesome.


----------



## double ewe

pretty relaxed 7 mi fartlek. let myself go fast when i wanted to, and rested whenever i needed. i like to go fast.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

back and biceps
45 min cycling class


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

An hour of yoga - REALLY worked up a nice sweat this time coz my room is so small compared to the big practice room where I have classes, and my balance is getting better slowly but surely (not sure why my balance is off, it used to be amazing).


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min power yoga


----------



## double ewe

quick 30 min body-weight workout for core/chest . . mostly just variations on push-ups and sit-ups in rapid succession


----------



## cdubb

worked out a bunch for about an hour and a half, lifting weights and whatnot...dont wanna get into specifics....been doin this alot lately, been tryin to work out for a few hours a day at least 4 times a week....been goin at it about 2-3 months now....aaaand the results are showin!...not a greater feeeling in the world!!


----------



## aanallein

shoulders..
supersetted frontraise, military press, upright row, delt row, curls 12 reps for each exercise
8 big sets - 20 lbs 25 30 35 40 45 50 55 (400 reps total)
seated db shoulder press 30lbs 40 50 60 70 80 - 12 reps each
3 sets of just 90 lbs on hammer str rear delt slow for fun
like 15 sets of calves


----------



## Jamshyd

I actually worked out for the first time in ages the last two days!!!

I did 22-3 chinups X2, (until exhaustion)

and

22-4 whatchamacallit (the leg muscles) X2, alternating with the above.

For me, this is huge! I never had the motivation to work out before. I think this is a good start...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

An hour of Ashtanga a few days ago, another to come today.

It's all I do at the moment, need to buy some heavier weights as the ones I have are just too light and use them at home (with some different ones too, like a bench press bar) as I have decided I'm probably not going to go back to the gym anymore, unless I can find a small one where you can pay for one session at a time.


----------



## double ewe

60 min trail run


----------



## Wizzle

3 x ~8 Wide grip pull-ups (burn set after each normal set)
3 x ~8 Cable rows (burn set after each normal set)
3 x ~8 narrow grip pull-ups (burn set after each normal set)
3 x ~8 standing lat pushdowns
3 x ~8 dumbell rows (burn set after each normal set)
3 x 10-20 deadlift

That's it.. I wanna do some cardio but the weather is BAD and I hate doing cardio in the gym, it's just too damn boring.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min cycling class


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

O M G

finishing today just over half hour ago, I tried yoga...high.

I smoked a pinner of organic Bubblegum then ate a coupla satsumas and then some blended fruit juices and a pint of water - then began.

INSTANT FLEXIBILITY downwards on the exhale.

Only drawback, is because I don't do enough cycling at the mo, I need to take bigger pauses between the asanas than before...really great experience - will certainyl be doing a high session of yoga once a week from now on.

WOW. THat was a good 50 minute practice. Followed by an uber healthy meal. I feel sated.


----------



## double ewe

20 min warm-up
70 min hill-bounding
15 min cool-down

pretty brutal workout.


----------



## Amebix

Double ewe, you seem to do alot of LSD so this may interest you:

http://www.paleonu.com/panu-weblog/2009/11/1/cardio-causes-heart-disease.html


----------



## alexvolume2

I ate some healthier things today...lots of vegetables, fruit, and soy milk.  Is there any exercise I can do to help heal a fractured hand?


----------



## euphoria

daysonatrain said:


> hiked ten miles with a small pack to a 7000 foot peak (started at 5100 though), camped out and had a fire, woke up, watched the sunrise, walked the ten miles back.



my kind of work out 


didnt have much time to work out today... quick run thru the hood.. including some trails in the park nearby. got super muddy, it was fun.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chest and triceps
15 min on the stepper
15 running on the treadmill

I fucking hate cardio machines but I did not feel like driving out of my way to get to a class.


----------



## double ewe

Amebix said:


> Double ewe, you seem to do alot of LSD so this may interest you:
> 
> http://www.paleonu.com/panu-weblog/2009/11/1/cardio-causes-heart-disease.html



that's wild! not as counter-intuitive as it seems though . . distance runners (especially at higher mileage) also show more fragile immune systems. i could see the repetitive, low-intensity stress not being so great on the heart as well.

personally, the LSD (long slow distance) part of my training is a necessary evil. i need the aerobic endurance to hold ridiculous paces for a mile or three, but a larger portion of my training is more dynamic in terms of pace and muscle use. plus i like going fast way more than i like plodding along for three hours.

i also don't run for my health. at the peak of my training, i'm ten pounds underweight and sore all the time, so it's pretty obvious that it's not going to make me superman. i run to win races, so i guess i can add heart disease to chafed balls and joint problems on the list of shit i'll put up with to get there.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I never post in my own thread, even though I work out pretty much every day. :0
hour of dancing
yoga

I AM GOING TO MAKE MYSELF GO BACK TO THE DAMN GYM


----------



## daysonatrain

firefighter said:


> my kind of work out
> 
> 
> didnt have much time to work out today... quick run thru the hood.. including some trails in the park nearby. got super muddy, it was fun.



yessir/maam, its my last 6 days in arizona before i return to my bug infested Maine homeland for a time.  tomorrow i will do the same hike, camp at the same place (where i found an abandoned folding chair far off trail ) then do 20 or so miles the next day and 10-15 the third, gotta love the outdoors:D


----------



## euphoria

that is excellent! i have never hiked in arizona, but do hope to soon. and im a ma'am, btw  hiking is my favorite workout ever. i love going on long 20 mile hikes. its so intense, and its so cleansing both physically and mentally. im kind of a nature freak. do you hike/camp alone?


----------



## daysonatrain

i used to go with friends/girlfriends, but since i moved out here its mostly been alone (aside from some day hikes with roommates), however hiking alone is a great activity in itself.  hiking is arizona is one of my favorite aspects of this state, but will be glad to get outta here and into california for a bit, i live in the high desert so its half desert/half forest kinda thing which is really nice (though i must say i really miss the dense forests of maine).  in the place im in now the town is surrounded by trails.  i too am a bit of a nature freak

decided to postpone the trip till tomorrow, its supposed to get to near freezing tonight, its so weird how im in the desert but its still this cold in may


----------



## double ewe

woke up in a strange place four miles from my car. so my morning run was four miles in loafers and the clothes i went out in the night before.

afternoon was a pretty low-key track workout. stride/speed drills mostly.


----------



## Romie1092

Started a new program today. Uses only a barbell and everything else is body weight exercises. Had to cheat and use the smith machine for squats as im not confident with squatting atm as I have very weak legs/glutes.

Squat  5x5 (45kg) 
Bench Press 5x5 (40kg)
Inverted Rows 6,6,5 (3 sets x until failure)
Push-ups 10,8,6 (3 sets x until failure)
Reverse Crunch 3x12


----------



## double ewe

30 min body-weight exercises for chest/core
easy 4 mi run


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

45 mins of Ashtanga this morning... will do another hour after I have been out and about.

THought I was going to get trampled in this cow field I was practicing in when I was coming down!! hahaha...farmer was laughing.

Really limbering up and my balance is getting better by the week...wonder what it was that sent my balance off.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

mile walk, I know.. weak... but I have been a lazy ass recently...


----------



## phactor

Squats
Military Press
Chinups
Dips

some machine work.

Kinda been slacking and only hitting the gym 2 times a week  (hard, fullbody workouts)... need to make sure I get there one time a week more.

My arms are really starting to respond, my thighs are bigger and out of proportion so I need to slow down on the leg work, seems like they respond better then anything else.

Really starting to discover I am not as much of a hardgainer as I thought I was...


----------



## phactor

Romie1092 said:


> Started a new program today. Uses only a barbell and everything else is body weight exercises. Had to cheat and use the smith machine for squats as im not confident with squatting atm as I have very weak legs/glutes.
> 
> Squat  5x5 (45kg)
> Bench Press 5x5 (40kg)
> Inverted Rows 6,6,5 (3 sets x until failure)
> Push-ups 10,8,6 (3 sets x until failure)
> Reverse Crunch 3x12



Start really slow with the squats but I really wouldn't recommend a smith machine.  Just do it in a squat rack.

Check out the programs "Starting Strength"... I'm still using a variation of it and I have been lifting for close to two years

When I first started I only could really put 35 on each side... lol.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday -- 4 mi easy

today am -- 
15 min run
20 min balance-ball exercises for legs/core
15 min run

today pm --
1 mi warm-up
4 x 800m at 2:30
1 mi cool-down

wanted to go a lot harder this afternoon, but it didn't fit reasonably into my training plan.


----------



## double ewe

15 min warm-up
90 min hill bounding
15 min cool-down


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

45 mins ashtanga...followed by a pint


----------



## SirTophamHat

Military press, bicep curls, reverse flies, tricep cable work, weighted incline crunches, leg raises, mball work.

Light day, hang cleans among other stuff tomorrow.  I'm up to using 150lbs for those which makes me


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

biceps and back
45 min spinning class


----------



## double ewe

30 min body-weight exercises for core/chest/arms
20 min fartlek run
20 min stride/speed drills
15 min cool-down

nice balanced day.


----------



## Binge Artist

Chippin' away at the lofty goal of an 18 min 3 mile run.

Tonight, 7mph treadmill intervals on a 10% incline, along with chest and shoulder work.


----------



## woamotive

Psh, not much. Just walked home from work. That's it ! I'm feeling lazy today. Might have been a few miles.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chest and tris
30 min treadmill spurts of running and mostly walking briskly uphill


----------



## thujone

bicep curls with shoulder press
bench press
bent-over rows
shrugs
pullups

that's been my regular workout lately, i also do a squat with a 25lb plate i try to keep at arms length to really finish off my shoulders.  im looking for other good shoulder exercises to really round them out at the back and also some back exercises, any suggestions?


----------



## memphis10

chest/tris today

dips
db press (flat)
db press (incline)
chest press
burned out chest w/ pushups (should have done flys but bench was taken and i hate the machine)
tri kickbacks
tri rope pulldowns

and holy shit...anyone ever taken jack3d? took it at 3:45 30 min before i hit the gym and im still kinda sweatin from bein amped up

tomorrow is back/bis


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

45 mins ashtanga...

need to get in a 60+ minute session this week


----------



## General joy

Warrior'ed it up today intervals of 15 seconds on, 15 off snatches for 15 minutes.
Walking lunges followed by 16kg kettlebell snatches about 50


----------



## double ewe

am - 60 min running + balance ball exercises for legs/core

pm - 60 min running

beautiful day for it. tough day, but didn't go too nuts on either workout so feeling pretty good.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Waheyyyyy scored my 60 minute session...in the sun - LOVE yoga in the blazing sun...except my nose got quite red.

Makes it a LOT easier to stretch as you work up a sweat much better, even if there's a breeze.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min class called BodyAttack


----------



## Binge Artist

I made it through roughly 16.7 minutes of SororityGirlAttack.  This was followed up with a dedication conviction to complete FullCourtAttack.  Afterwards, about 5-10 years of SculptingThatPrisonBody, and bam.  Here I am today.


But no.  Some squats and some treadmill running.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are a dick


----------



## Wizzle

*Shoulders*

Shoulder press 3x8
Front shoulder press 3x8
Side raises 3x8
rear deltoid raises 3x8
front raises 3x8

Also did some abs... All shoulder exercises were done with a drop set after each normal set..

Might go cycling, not sure though... have doms in the legs.


----------



## daysonatrain

started jogging again the last few days, 2 30 minute sessions a day (well, jogging as much as i could of that 30 minutes), it feels good, looking to work my way up to doing a 5k without having to stop.  unfortunetaly i have smokers lungs (cut way back though) im also dropping almost 5000 feet in elevation from where i was last at and that is helping i think.

anyone have any suggestions for good cheap trail running shoes?


----------



## rm-rf

woke up at 7, stretched until 7:30 (i can almost kick myself in the face now!)

grabbed some yerba mate. calmed myself.

turned off my lights, and lit candles (i live in a basement). 

meditated in cat stance for 6 minutes

meditated in iron horse stance for 11 minutes

meditated in squatting mantis for 2 minutes

100 over punches (50 ea arm)

100 under punches (50 ea arm)

30 stomach kicks (15 each leg)

30 chest kicks (15 each leg)

ate some organic rice, a kiwi and an apricot, and a spoonful of organic peanut butter.

bout to go to kung fu class for 2 hours!!!!!!


----------



## belarki

12km run; feels good man


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

rm-rf - that sounds insane!

Binge artist that's fucking hilarious


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:

am -- hard, hilly 4 mi
pm -- easy 4 mi

today:

am -- 8 mi relaxed
hopefully i'm smart (drunk) enough to take the afternoon off.


----------



## rm-rf

rm-rf said:


> woke up at 7, stretched until 7:30 (i can almost kick myself in the face now!)
> 
> grabbed some yerba mate. calmed myself.
> 
> turned off my lights, and lit candles (i live in a basement).
> 
> meditated in cat stance for 6 minutes
> 
> meditated in iron horse stance for 11 minutes
> 
> meditated in squatting mantis for 2 minutes
> 
> 100 over punches (50 ea arm)
> 
> 100 under punches (50 ea arm)
> 
> 30 stomach kicks (15 each leg)
> 
> 30 chest kicks (15 each leg)
> 
> ate some organic rice, a kiwi and an apricot, and a spoonful of organic peanut butter.
> 
> bout to go to kung fu class for 2 hours!!!!!!



hahah gotta append to this:

met up with classmates, and we decided it was such a nice day we should train in the park.

taught 3 of the younger students a new form, then did my own forms for a while, then sparred with this guy thats a black belt in judo, then our black belts made me go back to the school and wax the floor for our teacher lol. 


good morning. now its time to kick back, scarf some noodles, and smoke the afternoon away...


none of that is insane either. im lazy as hell. most of my classmates out train me easily.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Haven't worked out since Wednesday due to being under the weather... I also just lost the ability to work out at my uni's gym because I graduated.  FUCK ME, why did I have to sell my squat rack, barbell and plates for drugs all those years ago?

Today I did 3 sets of pullups and standing military presses, supersetted.  12 reps for the first sets, 10 reps for the second set, and 8 reps for the last set.  I used 40lb dumbbells for the presses.  I will hit up arms & abs later if I don't wind up getting drunk tonight.


----------



## xxkcxx

yesterday I did 90 minutes of hot yoga!


----------



## hungry_ghost

Reading this makes me feel like a pansy lol

Anyways i did 20 crunches, 20 reps with weights and i walked a shit ton. I've been working out kinda for the last little while and am slowly making the workout more intense. Today i didn't do much because i was with friends most of the day and am way too burnt out too do more.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

shoulders
45 min spinning class
walk the dog in the woods


----------



## Binge Artist

Keep chipping away at my 3 mile time.  Down to 22:48 from a hair over 24:00 last week.


----------



## aanallein

yesterday -
chin ups 10 9 4
wide grip lat pulldown 100 120 140 160 180 200 220 x12 each
hammer str low 1 hand 45 70 90 115 135
shrugs and curls 30 35 40 45 50
tbar row 45 70 90
preacher machine culr 60 75 90 105 120 
machine row 80 100 120 140


----------



## double ewe

yesterday -- easy 5 mi

today -- 6 mi easy w/ some up-hill stride drills in the middle


----------



## xxkcxx

didn't use it today, but I got a bike! bike ride tomorrow!


----------



## infectedmushroom

yesterday - 

began doing legs including squats and (resistance machine) hamstring curves but then decided to do chest insted including DB flys chest press dips and threw in bridge aswell. 

im not a hardcore gym nut i just make sure that i go 3 times a week and everytime i go im working hard (getting up the heartrate and feeling the burn!)


----------



## double ewe

real light 40 min this morning. starting to recover from last week i hope.


----------



## Binge Artist

Tonight, lower body strength training.

Low rep squats, some curls and extensions, some box jumps, depth jumps, and jumping squats.


----------



## Wizzle

Did chest in the afternoon.

Just finished 20 minutes of HIIT on my bicycle.. REALLY exhausting. This was my fist time doing HIIT and I'm not surprised it's so effective.


----------



## Changed

sat out in the sun for 6 hours. ate dinner. felt guilty, went for a speedy 5 mile hilly bike ride.

drank beer.


----------



## Wizzle

^ I feel the guilt radiating from my screen! Ooooh, it's motivating me!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

cycling to and from work everyday now - so cycled an hour round trip...good hard cycle mmm...today I did more coz I'm at an internet cafe...yoga today for a good hour mmm


----------



## RedLeader

I have accepted Binge Artist's challenge and will be lifting chest all five days this week.  

M: barbells
T: dumbbells
W: machines
R: cables
F: various pushups

This is a horrible idea obviously, but I am not one to refuse a challenge.  I'm about to hit the machines tonight...I'm aching a bit and I don't know how this is going to go, but we shall see!  At least the rest of my body (sans tris) is getting a partial break this week.  I need that too, as I've been going hard without much rest for a bit now.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't done a thing since Sunday


----------



## BeckyLee

jog with the dog and swimming laps


----------



## effingcustie

helped a friend move a bunch of stuff around in her house
gardened
20 mins on the eliptical


----------



## Binge Artist

RedLeader said:


> I have accepted Binge Artist's challenge and will be lifting chest all five days this week.
> 
> M: barbells
> T: dumbbells
> W: machines
> R: cables
> F: various pushups
> 
> *This is a horrible idea obviously*, but I am not one to refuse a challenge.  I'm about to hit the machines tonight...I'm aching a bit and I don't know how this is going to go, but we shall see!  At least the rest of my body (sans tris) is getting a partial break this week.  I need that too, as I've been going hard without much rest for a bit now.




Correction, amigo.  This is a *Binge Artist* idea.  And hence, a *BRILLIANT* idea.

As for me, yesterday was back day.  So a shit ton of pulling movements and such.


----------



## double ewe

yesterday was my first race of the season
20 min jog
15 min strides/dynamic stretching
raced the mile -- pretty sluggish 4:40, but was so far ahead i couldn't be fucked to work any harder
30 min jog

today 

am -- easy 5 mi
pm -- 30 min body-weight exercises for chest/legs/core + 30 min swimming/strides in the pool


----------



## wibble

I did 25 mins on bike and cross trainer at the gym today plus some arm exericses. I'm feeling like a fat bastard at the moment so hopefully gym will help. At least I will have a healthy heart ¬_¬


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spinning class


----------



## General joy

90 minute bikram class


----------



## RedLeader

Binge Artist said:


> Correction, amigo.  This is a *Binge Artist* idea.  And hence, a *BRILLIANT* idea.
> 
> As for me, yesterday was back day.  So a shit ton of pulling movements and such.



4 down 1 to go.


----------



## euphoria

late night run through downtown. holy fuck it is humid here.


----------



## deadhead507461

Ran 2.25 miles in 20 min 

Still not fast enough


----------



## euphoria

thats not bad tho! what record are you trying to beat for yourself?


----------



## deadhead507461

firefighter said:


> thats not bad tho! what record are you trying to beat for yourself?



To get into the Navy SEALS
The assessment is:
500 yard side stoke in 10:30
50 push ups 2:00
50 sit ups 2:00
8 pull ups 
1.5 miles in 11:00
all back to back.

My only problem is getting the 1.5 mile in 11 minutes


----------



## SirTophamHat

5 mile walk in moccasins.  Ow my feet


----------



## Wizzle

RedLeader said:


> I have accepted Binge Artist's challenge and will be lifting chest all five days this week.
> 
> M: barbells
> T: dumbbells
> W: machines
> R: cables
> F: various pushups
> 
> This is a horrible idea obviously, but I am not one to refuse a challenge.  I'm about to hit the machines tonight...I'm aching a bit and I don't know how this is going to go, but we shall see!  At least the rest of my body (sans tris) is getting a partial break this week.  I need that too, as I've been going hard without much rest for a bit now.



Sounds like you might injure yourself dude.. I would pass on this challenge. If you don't, I challenge you to lick your own ass.

Anyway, I just did shoulders. Will go for a bike ride in a minute, no HIIT today though, my legs are sore.


----------



## Binge Artist

deadhead507461 said:


> To get into the Navy SEALS
> The assessment is:
> 500 yard side stoke in 10:30
> 50 push ups 2:00
> 50 sit ups 2:00
> 8 pull ups
> 1.5 miles in 11:00
> all back to back.
> 
> My only problem is getting the 1.5 mile in 11 minutes




My guess is that the run time will be the single most important factor in determining your likelihood of success.  A close second would be the pull ups.

You'll probably wanna show up at BUDs doing the run in under 9 minutes, and doing 20 pull ups.

Also, even though it ain't "tested" you'll wanna be able to haul ass over short distances.  So work on short runs too, like the 50 and 100 meter dash.


----------



## double ewe

60 min run this morning. probably nothing this afternoon.

edit: 4 miles easy. got all stoned and rap-music-y and couldn't help it.


----------



## rm-rf

man it takes forever to find someone on youtube doing actual mantis pushups:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BufOzyykivA&feature=related

trying to condition my hands so i can break boards with one finger, someday. years of doing this every couple of days allows the individual fingers to become lethal weapons which can penetrate bones. usually you start with 10 fingers and work your way down to just index finger and thumb. 

srsly tho theres like 5 million vids of ppl doing mantis on their palms... lol cute


----------



## daysonatrain

after a week of jogging im up to around 3 miles (still have to take 2-3 short walking breathers), this is also trail running so there is some up and down.  its amazing how fast the body can adjust, just trying to make it to the 5k mark without having to stop at all, hopefully in a week or two if i keep going every day.

its amazing what daily cardio will do to your general outlook on life, its been so long since i jogged, i hiked and biked a lot but jogging seems much different

im surprised that my lungs are doing quite well considering im a smoker.  also been working in short sprints during the jog and this seems to be helping muscle tone considerably.


----------



## double ewe

30 min run
30 min swimming/deep water running


----------



## SirTophamHat

Flat Bench: 8-8-4-2-2 with 135-155-185-195-205.  Rest was around 1 minute between the first two sets and about 2 minutes between the other sets, maybe a little longer.  I want to test my max soon, before today it was officially 200.

other stuff...
Bent over rows: 3x10 with 135 (barbell)

Military Press: 1x6, 1x8 with 60, 50lb dbs respectively

Tricep cable pulldowns: 3x12 with varying weight

2 sets of front raises and 2 sets of reverse flies (15lb dbs)

and a few sets of assorted ab exercises


----------



## Jabberwocky

after the worst week pain and sleep wise for a long while i was able to do a light weight session, upper body this afternoon.  just some bicep curls, military presses, bench presses, behind the kneck presses and pull ups.  3 x 15 sets of each, only 20kg total.  i've lost a lot of my strength and weight recently.  i am currently 70kg, a few weeks ago i was at least 75-80kg.

i'm ceasing abusing my PM meds now and am going to start getting toned up again to help ease and assist with the aquatic rehabilitation i'll be starting soon


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spinning class this afternoon


----------



## double ewe

nice 60 min trail run this morning


----------



## double ewe

2 mi warm-up
ladder workout on the track
--200, 400, 600, 800, 800, 600, 400, 200 w/ same distance recovery jog in-between (tried to keep 2, 4 and 6's at/below mile pace, with 800s @ 5k pace)
2 mi cool-down

for some reason, i absolutely love doing this kind of track workout in hot weather.


----------



## SirTophamHat

double ewe said:


> 2 mi warm-up
> ladder workout on the track
> --200, 400, 600, 800, 800, 600, 400, 200 w/ same distance recovery jog in-between (tried to keep 2, 4 and 6's at/below mile pace, with 800s @ 5k pace)
> 2 mi cool-down
> 
> for some reason, i absolutely love doing this kind of track workout in hot weather.



Your post makes me want to get back into running again.  I ran in High School and it was so fun, even though I quit my senior year because of how bad my school's coaching was.  I'm like 40lbs above my old racing weight however, and I don't think I could bear losing more than 15 in order to race well again.

Today I had a short gym workout, most of it is unnoteworthy.  I did decide to test my bench though, it went like this (#s in lbs):

135x6
185x3
225x1**
215x1
185x6


**new pr.  I don't think I'm testing my bench max again any time soon.


----------



## double ewe

^i got pretty gaunt at points in high school (6'2" - 145), but these days (age 26) i rarely get below 165 unless i'm really dehydrated, and i'm still much more fit than hs. although i know what you're talking about on willingness to lose -- i lift when i'm injured or need a change of pace, and it's frustrating getting up to 190 and looking normal then having to go back down to a skeleton again. but running's my first love, and i do like to win races, so i do what i have to.


----------



## daysonatrain

double ewe your workouts make me feel inadequate (just kidding )

i started jogging again 12 days ago and got up to 4.5 miles today, coulda done more but i had a wicked charlie horse in my leg last night and ive been really sore.  im trying to work up to 6 miles by the end of the month, but trying to do it slowly as im not in the best shape.

its amazing how fast the body rebounds though.


----------



## double ewe

90 min trail run


----------



## Amebix

Squat
45x1x5
95x1x5
115x1x5
140x1x5
215x3x5

Press
45x2x5
70x1x5
106x3x5

Power Clean
95x1x3
115x1x3
150x5x3

Weights are not very impressive, especially at my bodyweight (205), but I'm making good progress. 15 pounds per week on the squat, 2 pounds per workout on the press, 2.5 on the clean. The power of SS. Hoping to break 300 on the squat for a single before linear progression runs out.


----------



## TakeItAll

Kettlebell Workout
6 x 5 minute rounds with 1 minute break in between
1. 24kg Turkish Get ups x 20
2. 24kg Double hand Swings x 40
    24kg Single hand Swings x 10 each side
3. TGU again
4. Double 16kg Snatches till I got tired and switched to single. No idea of numbers
5. TGU again
6. Double 16kg Windmills x 20 each side
    Double 16kg presses x 10
Finished off with some ab work. Just 2min in a plank, 1min in a side plank each side and some crunches.

Felt great at the end of it.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

35 mins of Ashtanga to start the day off, with 20 diamond press ups (thanks Dr Funk  )- can finally do these now I've been exercising agin..first time I tried doing them I almost died after 1 hahahaha...


----------



## double ewe

real easy 30 min run. still wrecked from yesterday.


----------



## double ewe

30 min warm-up
8 x 100m leg-turnover sprints w/ 400m jog recovery
10 min cool-down

i like this workout.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am on hiatus


----------



## Binge Artist

double ewe said:


> real easy 30 min run. still wrecked from yesterday.




I can only imagine that for a runner like you, a 90 minute run, even if on a difficult trail with hills and mud, must cover something on the order of a half marathon.


----------



## double ewe

^that's pretty much the exact figure. 7:30/mi is about as slow as i go for a long run.

what really does me in on runs like that is more the fluid loss than the aerobic/muscular effort. at a certain point of effort/dehydration, my digestive system essentially shuts off and it often takes a few hours of sipping lukewarm salt water to get it to accept anything else. i acclimate eventually (or give in and wear my camelbak), but recovery is  tricky when you can't take fluids or calories.


----------



## Binge Artist

I'm pretty new to running myself.  I took it up late in the winter to start "cutting" from a bodybuilding type of bulk.  But somehow, slowly but surely, running seems to be overpowering my interest in lifting.  I've got terrible genetics for it, but as a recovering opiate addict, I'm definitely under the impression that running packs a more powerful endorphin punch than lifting.

At the moment, my idea of a "long" run is about 7 miles on a treadmill (1 hr @ 7 mph).  The first 45 minutes of the run is "comfortable", but I seem to notice that towards the end, my form breaks down and I'm sucking some pretty heavy wind.  And the next morning I feel like I've been hit by a truck (most likely from running ~15 minutes with terrible form).


----------



## Amebix

Todays SS workout

Squat
45x2x5
105x1x5
125x1x5
145x1x5
220x3x5

Woo-hoo, 100 kilos/2 plates next workout. 

Bench Press
45x1x5
100x1x5
120x1x5
155x3x5

Deadlift
135x2x5
195x1x5
275x1x5


----------



## Breecamb

Out running up our local 'mountain' for an hour - lovely in this crisp winter morning


----------



## double ewe

Binge Artist said:


> I'm pretty new to running myself.  I took it up late in the winter to start "cutting" from a bodybuilding type of bulk.  But somehow, slowly but surely, running seems to be overpowering my interest in lifting.  I've got terrible genetics for it, but as a recovering opiate addict, I'm definitely under the impression that running packs a more powerful endorphin punch than lifting.



running is definitely my drug of choice. i really enjoy lifting and find it to also have a very distinct "high"  (more testosterone than endorphin), and i'm into a lot of other endurance sports as well, but there's a satisfaction i get from running that i just don't find elsewhere.



> At the moment, my idea of a "long" run is about 7 miles on a treadmill (1 hr @ 7 mph).  The first 45 minutes of the run is "comfortable", but I seem to notice that towards the end, my form breaks down and I'm sucking some pretty heavy wind.  And the next morning I feel like I've been hit by a truck (most likely from running ~15 minutes with terrible form).



one thing that can really help out with form is sprint training. you don't have to do much, but if you just do a couple 70-100m repeats at top speed once or twice a week, it will make you more comfortable and efficient at slower speeds too. of course, there's only so much you can do about that hit-by-a-truck feeling. that's how i wake up 4 out of 7 days a week.

@thread:

2 mi warm-up
16 x 200m (little faster than mile pace) w/ 200m jog recovery
2 mi cool-down

wanted to do some more 200's but i've got speed-work tomorrow i need to stay fresh for.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spinning class


----------



## Brian Nelson III

biked a bit, in the heat this evening (sunset in tempe, az)


----------



## double ewe

1 mi run
4 x 50m stride drills
8 x 100m leg turnover sprints w/ 300m jog recovery
3 mi run

quads are still pretty sore from the past two days, but they'll deal with it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## double ewe

easy 6 mi


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

30 mins ashtanga with 30 diamond press ups afterwards..

actually got some mad protein now, my new housemate gave me a masive tub of whey protein in xchange for a joint!! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60min power yoga


----------



## double ewe

really nice 60 min trail run this morning. perfect early summer weather.


----------



## Binge Artist

Last night, weights, chest, shoulders, tris.  3 mile run @ 8 mph, followed by 7-8 min cool down @ 6 mph.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

cycled about 5 miles today maybe bit more - intend to do 30-45 mins ashtanga in an hour or so.


----------



## WhoKahSmknKatapila

5 miles on treadmill.... really gotta get outside more often


----------



## Amebix

Squat
45x2x5
115x1x5
135x1x5
160x1x5
230x3x5

Bench Press
45x2x5
100x1x5
120x1x5
157.5x3x5

Deadlift
135x1x5
205x1x5
285x1x5

Starting to get tough.


----------



## chillinwill

4.5 miles running on the treadmill with stretching before and after.


----------



## Hpv69701

Push-ups, 3 sets of 30
Do them every day to build strength and muscle memory.
Next week will be 3 sets of 35
The week after the sets will be of 40, and so on.

This is a good way to increase the number of Push-ups you can do


----------



## The Real Fatman

4 mile run this morning 

front squats 135x15, 225x12x4
leg press 665x15, 845x10, 935x8, 1025x4
ezbar curls 70x12, 80 x 12, 100 x 10, 110 x 6


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

body bar (weights) class 
It was called BodyPump... I know you were dying to know Binge Artist.
60 minutes


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## The Real Fatman

4.5 mile run


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^ your physical transformation is impressive


----------



## The Real Fatman

:D why thank you


----------



## double ewe

7 mi in insane heat/humidity yesterday. coming off a 14 hour drunk the day before. gross.

this morning was 5 mi pretty quick (feeling much better). scheming on a track workout a little later today.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

double ewe said:


> ^that's pretty much the exact figure. 7:30/mi is about as slow as i go for a long run.
> 
> what really does me in on runs like that is more the fluid loss than the aerobic/muscular effort. at a certain point of effort/dehydration, my digestive system essentially shuts off and it often takes a few hours of sipping lukewarm salt water to get it to accept anything else. i acclimate eventually (or give in and wear my camelbak), but recovery is  tricky when you can't take fluids or calories.



Damn it takes me about 9:00/mi!  And I run just 2mi x 4 a week.

I had quick 20 minute warm on the treadmill, then did a bunch of arm and leg work for about 40 minutes. Normally I do another 20 minutes of jogging, but this time all the treadmills were busy. 

Well, I need to go to the gym earlier tomorrow!


----------



## double ewe

double ewe said:


> 7 mi in insane heat/humidity yesterday. coming off a 14 hour drunk the day before. gross.
> 
> this morning was 5 mi pretty quick (feeling much better). scheming on a track workout a little later today.



went to the woods for my afternoon session. 

2 mi warm-up
5 mi of intervals, x00m fast, x00m recovery jog at kind of random distances
1 mi cool-down

got caught in a monsoon a mile from the car. pretty awesome afternoon adventure.


----------



## Km013

deadlifts - ended with 365x1
bb rows
machine rows
assorted grip pullups/chin ups
lat pulldowns 

put on a weight vest with 25 lbs in it and walked for an hour in the woods and smoked a bowl.  came back and ran on the treadmill at 7mph for 15 mins, and then did a pseudo "08 minute abs routine".  fucking wrecked


----------



## Amebix

Todays SS workout:

Squats
45x1x5
115x1x5
135x1x5
165x1x5
210x3x5

Switched from high bar squats to low bar, too be able to move more weight. Stalled last friday at 235x5, which I think would have been 265x5 low bar, which makes me hopefull to hit 300x5 before linear progression dries up.

Bench Press
45x1x5
100x1x5
125x1x5
160x3x5

Felt like theres more in the tank, feel good about my 170x5 goal.

Deadlift
135x2x5
205x1x5
295x1x5

315x5 next wednesday is a gaurantee, hoping for 345x5 before I stall.


----------



## L2R

strange, after about two months off, and a lot of drinking and eating, i hit the pec deck, bench and tri pulldown machines and i haven't lost strength. 

now i can come to one of two conclusions
1) i am a superhero/alien/robot/martian with super strength maintaining muskles (unliekly); or
2) i am not lifting to my capacity

*sigh*
i remember when i realised the capacity thing before, and i thought i was when i began to really make faces as i lift/push, but i guess that aint enough....

any thoughts?


----------



## firstmoment

stretch arms and legs.
100 sit ups
100 push ups
run 3/4 mile

every morning.
im not yoked. but i got nice abdominals, calfs, bis, tris, my upper and lower nest and my back and shoulders look "fit." and i dont need any fancy work out program or diet.


----------



## hoopyfrood

been out of my habits for a while. but tomorrow, I am (hopefully), getting back into the gist of things.


----------



## AmorRoark

Yesterday: 2-mile jog, 1 mile swim
Today: 2-mile jog, maybe swimming later... I'm pretty sore.


----------



## double ewe

5 mi moderate

big day yesterday. legs feel like concrete.


----------



## AmorRoark

Edit: +1 mile running straight. Dying now.


----------



## AmorRoark

Edit edit: 1 more mile jog. jog/walk this time.


----------



## Space invader

Second day of full body depletion work out. Real nightmare. No other work out hurts as much. 6 x 15 reps/45sec of 60% 1rm with 45sec rest interval for each body part. Less than 50g of carbs/day. Oh how i love ud2!


----------



## WhoKahSmknKatapila

run run run just a 5 k though for today


----------



## double ewe

45 min of running + leg/core exercises


----------



## hoopyfrood

Ran 4 miles on the treadmill, then did my "pull" workout... biceps, triceps, traps/back. Feels good to start back on my routine


----------



## Amebix

Impacto Profundo said:


> strange, after about two months off, and a lot of drinking and eating, i hit the pec deck, bench and tri pulldown machines and i haven't lost strength.
> 
> now i can come to one of two conclusions
> 1) i am a superhero/alien/robot/martian with super strength maintaining muskles (unliekly); or
> 2) i am not lifting to my capacity
> 
> *sigh*
> i remember when i realised the capacity thing before, and i thought i was when i began to really make faces as i lift/push, but i guess that aint enough....
> 
> any thoughts?



Pick a starting weight that causes the bar to slow down a bit. Train just the bench twice a week (no isolation), on say, mondays and fridays (with that kind of time between workouts), with 3 sets of 5 reps, and add 5 pounds each workout. You'll probably only be able to add 5 pounds a few times before it gets very hard. Once it gets very hard, start adding 2.5 pounds. That can go down to 1 when you've progressed further. If your eating enough, you should be able to sustain that kind of progress for a goodly amount of time. It probably helps if you squat to full depth at the same time, and do pull ups.


----------



## hoopyfrood

^ that's a LOT of progress to sustain (not that it'd hurt to try to sustain, just that it's very hard to continually gain that much strength)


----------



## Amebix

hoopyfrood said:


> ^ that's a LOT of progress to sustain (not that it'd hurt to try to sustain, just that it's very hard to continually gain that much strength)



Not if your a novice who's getting enough calories.


----------



## L2R

thanks for the tips 

would you focus one set of muscles at a time for a few weeks and then cycle to a different group/exercise, or would other days be using different muscle groups?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I haven't exercise since Sunday.  
Every morning, I have intentions to go to the gym after work as I usually do but since we moved my motivation is at an all time low. 
I would rather go home sit outside, drink a beer, smoke a j, and eat.  My sleep cycle is off this week.  
Wah wah wah...I swear I am going to work out today.
I feel better when I do but at the same time I am happy when I am not.


----------



## double ewe

^for someone as active as yourself, the time off is probably more help than harm. whenever i feel like all my body wants to do is rest and eat, i find it's best to trust it.

knocked out 5 mi this morning before the heat gets too crazy.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah but I don't want to make inactivity a habit


----------



## Amebix

Impacto Profundo said:


> thanks for the tips
> 
> would you focus one set of muscles at a time for a few weeks and then cycle to a different group/exercise, or would other days be using different muscle groups?



I would do a full body template like starting strength, I dont like split routines. Focusing on only one muscle group at a time would just mean making alot less progress then you could.


----------



## hoopyfrood

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> yeah but I don't want to make inactivity a habit



Yeah I kind of feel like working out is trying to stave off an addiction of not-working out. 

I'm addicted to being lazy! even after a month of working out 5 days a week!


----------



## L2R

ha, i'm looking forward to some tubby _current_ PI pics 



Amebix said:


> I would do a full body template like starting strength, I dont like split routines. Focusing on only one muscle group at a time would just mean making alot less progress then you could.



cool. thanks.
3 x 5 really enough? i generally push for 3x10- 5x10.


----------



## Amebix

3x5 is enough. Are you going to do SS? If you are theres an online wiki with tons of good info.

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki


----------



## Mehm

I've done fuck all but walk the dogs lately.  However, I just purchased a 6' short board today and am planning on ripping tomorrow.  Up with the ocean and down with drilling!


----------



## Changed

getting back into the swing of working out... haven't done SHIT all summer except run and ride occasionally.

15 x 5 squats
5 x 5 elevated pushup
5 x 5 dips
25 x 4 crunches
5 x 5 mixed grip pull-up

1 mile run


getting back into it slow to avoid pain or injury (aka I'm a fat piece of shit out of shape).


----------



## Amebix

Squat
45x1x10
115x1x5
140x1x5
170x1x3
225x3x5

Bench Press
45x2x5
100x1x5
125x1x5
162.5x3x5

Deadlift
135x2x5
215x1x5
305x1x5

Awesome, lower back stayed in great extension throughout and I broke the 300 barrier. Next stop 405.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

I walked 2 miles with weights and did 10 minutes pilates! I know it's not much but I'm just starting out. I feel pretty good.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min weight lifting class


----------



## double ewe

am
-5 mi easy

pm
-5 mi warm-up
-8 x 100m leg-turnover sprints w/ 300m recovery jog
-1.5 mi cool-down

good day workout wise. tired but not dead.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class on Sunday
55 min step class today


----------



## phactor

Haven't been doing much lately, hit a major depression which I am just pulling myself out off.

Anyways I've lifted a few times, mainly I have been taking long walks. More so to clear my head after work and to waste an hour or two.


----------



## uTranceMe

Worked, digging holes with hand tools - shovel, crowbar, pick. Breaking concrete with a jack hammer. Lot of walking , carrying heavy stuff. That's my workout.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min weight lifting class


----------



## double ewe

am
-45 min body-weight exercises for chest/core
-5 mi moderate/hilly

pm
-5 mi easy

another solid day. doing my pm runs w/ other people, which keeps them from getting too intense.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spin class


----------



## theseeker

25 miles trail riding on mountain bike. Damn near wasted me but I'm trying to push the distance. 

All you exercise people- new or experienced- keep pushing!


----------



## double ewe

am
-45 min body-weight exercises for chest/core/legs
-4 mi hilly run

pm
-1 mi warm-up
-20 x 200m @ mile pace w/ 200m recovery jog
-1 mi cool-down

brutal, but the kind of brutal that i live for.


----------



## theseeker

another 25 miler in the oppressive heat. Feel tired...but good!


----------



## double ewe

am
-40 min body-weight exercises for chest/core

pm
-20 min warm-up
-45 min hill-bounding
-15 min cool-down

very productive day, plus a little left in the tank. getting used to the heat and the two-a-days i think.


----------



## double ewe

am
-30 min swim

pm
-75 min trail run


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

45 min spinning class


----------



## double ewe

am
-40 min body-weight exercises for chest/core

pm
-3 mi warm-up
-10 x 100m leg-turnover sprints w/ 300m jog recovery
-1.5 mi cool-down

feels good, man.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min step aerobics class


----------



## aanallein

shoulder super set routine + db shoulder press up to 80s.. didn't feel like doing much today


----------



## Gageraid

Ran three miles this morning. I do three miles every other day. Today was the best weather ever for a workout.


----------



## Fango

Today should have been cardio, Would have been about a 30km cycle in an hour. But yesterday I really hurt my shoulder doing my upper body, Its been mildly painful for a while, but sprung it somehow yesterday. I spent today sulking about the fact that I now know that I should take at least 2 weeks off from upper-body, and didn't do any exercise at all  ... I now feel guilty.


----------



## double ewe

easy 5 mi

my version of a rest day. weather in the 70's after a week at 90-100. sometimes running is fun.


----------



## double ewe

am
-5 mi quick

pm
-40 min body-weight exercises for chest/core

feeling pretty rested after two five miles days. legs definitely needed it.


----------



## double ewe

haggard 5 mi this morning. trying to sweat some of the scotch out.


----------



## rm-rf

finally! its summer and my tournament season is over. i can work on my body a bit more and still have time to train martial arts!

did 3 sets of decline, incline, and flys for my chest.
4 sets of weighted ab crunches
4 sets each side of weighted side situps
3 sets drop set of shoulder press
2 sets of shrugs
1 set each of single arm bicep and tricep curl

100 kicks for each leg
all of my kung fu forms

practiced my quarterstaff form for about 20 mins (can you believe theyre teaching crazy persons like myself how to use weapons now?!)


----------



## SteeleyJ

Bike ride with the family/


----------



## addictivepersona

I ripped out some plants/weeds that were taking over my grandma's house.  Even worked up a sweat.  Spent over an hour doin' it.

I have done nothing lately but TV/Internet--This is "working out" for me.  :-/


----------



## gizmo912

My run program has gone off the rails, since I screwed up my hip.  However, since my daughter's been visiting me on vacation, I've been spending a lot of time at the pool.  I haven't been tracking any times, but dragging a 6-yo across the pool for hours is a workout in itself.


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey good to see some people here into staying fit.  I need to get back in the gym , used to go like 4 days a week but started having siezures a couple years ago and then just kind of lost interest.  But feeling less energetic now compared to how great I felt when going to the gym regularly.   I like to do some cardio to warm up then hit the weights, select muscle groups for different days. Need to get back into it. - Going to do 100 pushups right now- lol just got motivated!


----------



## Breecamb

I am thankful that my right shoulder has repaired so I am trying a new sport to improve the strength (and also to mix up my training a bit). I have been boxing for almost a month now and wondering how long until I start to see improvements 

My ability to do push ups still suck though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MynameisnotDeja said:


> So how did you work out today?



Except for the torso rotation, everything was just 1 set.  

chest presses, 125 lb., 20 reps
arm extensions, 60 lb., 20 reps
torso rotation 70 lb., 25 reps x 2 sets (one set per each side)
rows 100 lb., 20 reps
adductor 105 lb., 50 reps
abductor 105 lb., 50 reps
tricep dip 90 lb., 50 reps
seated leg presses 275 lb., 50 reps
incline pull 80 lb., 25 reps
shoulder presses 80 lb., 25 reps
vertical row 90 lb., 20 reps
lateral raise 50 lb., 10 reps
pull down 80 lb., 20 reps
overhead press 60 lb., 20 reps
tricep pulldowns 50 lb., 10 reps
leg extension 90 lb., 20 reps


----------



## double ewe

4 mi warm-up
15 x 200m w/ 200m jog recovery
800m cool-down

good day for a track workout.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

40 mins ashtanga in the park

30 x dips 

30 x Diamond pressups

finishing with dips to failure...arrghhh


----------



## UnSquare

Ooooo.... in before close?

I swam a kilometre breaststroke (very cold!!!)
& then I had a sauna (very hot!!!).


----------



## double ewe

yesterday:
am - 40 min b/w exercises for chest/core
pm - 40 min trail run

today:
am - 40 min trail run
pm - 70 min trail run


----------



## rangrz

17km with 55lb ruck in 1:58 under the blazing sun, in boots, long sleeves and full length pants.


----------



## euphoria

yesterday: 2 hour hike
today: disc golf! woooot! :D


----------



## rollingstoned!

Lifted for 10 minutes, which is double what I did yesterday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I did 5 minutes of chest presses, where I would do a set of 20 reps on 90 lbs, and then repeat that 5-6 times, then move it down to 15 reps, 2-3 sets of that, then 1 final set of 10 reps, all in 5 minutes.

Then I did about the same thing with 300 graduating down to 200 lbs for seated leg presses.  

I then had two scoops of whey protein and some food.  MMM!


----------



## Binge Artist

^Your goal is muscular endurance?


----------



## Mehm

finally getting back in the water after a very big and scary winter followed by two months of 30 mph wind.  had a nice hour session on some 2-3 footers.  also caught my first wave on my new 6 foot short board.  

love the ocean!!!!


----------



## artaxerxes

Physical Therapy exercises: 1 hour
25 push-ups 
45 min Ashtanga Yoga
2 hr hike
P/T cool down exercises (gentle stretching/pranayama): 30 min.

I just started a new movement program at my Pain Management Clinic. So we're learning Feldenkrais and Tai Chi. Acupuncture and acupressure from the HMO too. I'm finally getting something desirable from them, instead of offers of surgery and triple-disc epidurals.

Very psyched. I'm getting my physical self back.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min step aerobics class


----------



## double ewe

am
-40 min b/w exercises for chest/legs/core
-35 min swimming/deep-water running

pm
-20 min jog
-40 min hill-bounding
-10 min jog


----------



## Inoxia

Sat on my hole all day out of the rain, interrupted by about an hour of lifting dumbbells.


----------



## double ewe

40 min swimming this morning.

used good judgement and took the rest of the day off.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min spin class


----------



## doppelganga196

70 hand grips per hand, 20 min cycle.  Will do a hundred or so sit ups later.  Need to get back to push ups.  At times i add a 40 pound backpack to my weight when doing push ups.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Last night I did me a good ol fashioned Back & Biceps work out.

1. Barbell shrugs, 5 x 8-10
2. Seated cable rows, 3 x 10
3. Wide grip pull ups, 3 x 8
4. Power cleans, 3 x 6
5. Chin up/barbell curl super set, 3 x (6 x 6)
6. Close grip curls, 3 x 10
7. Wrist curls, 4 x 20
8. Hanging sit ups, 3 x 15


----------



## double ewe

yesterday
-30 min b/w exercises for chest/core
-20 min fast fartlek

today
-30 min fast/hilly fartlek
-30 min swim


----------



## Vash31

Last night I did some body-weight exercises (chin ups, hanging leg raises, handstands) and some sprint interval training.

Later on today I will be doing some heavy lifting - back and biceps.


----------



## double ewe

5 mi hilly fartlek
8 x 100m up-hill sprints on grass
1 mi jog

hot day. glad i stuck with one workout.


----------



## Cornishman

Just completed the 2nd part of week 1 of this running regime.

Week 1: Run one min, walk 90 seconds. Repeat eight times. Do three times a week. 
Week 2: Run two mins, walk one min. Repeat seven times. Do three times a week. 
Week 3: Run three mins walk one mins. Repeat six times. Do three times a week. 
Week 4: Run five mins, walk two mins. Repeat four times. Do three times a week. 
Week 5: Run eight mins, walk two mins. Repeat three times. Do three times a week. 
Week 6: Run 12 mins, walk one min. Repeat three times. Do three times a week. 
Week 7: Run 15 mins, walk one min, Run fifteen mins. Do three times a week 
Week 8: Run 30 mins continuously.

Feels good man.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have done nothing since Sunday


----------



## KStoner6tb

^I am disappoint


chest/tri cicuit yesterday + 3 hours of pickup bball

back circuit tomorrow


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

me too  but the other part is


----------



## L2R

i aint been in a real gym in years. last week they put new machines in the tiny room gym in my building, but today i went to a proper gym and did a 60 min bodypump class. twas nicey nice.


----------



## Binge_Artist

Day before yesterday, Hamstrings & calves.

1. Leg Curls, 4 x 10
2. Good Mornings, 3 x 10
4. SLDL's, 3 x 10
5. Calf raises, shit ton
6. 5 mile jog

Yesterday, Chest, Shoulders, Tris.

1. Incline BB Bench, 4 x 10
2. Pec Dec, 4 x 10
3. Military press, 3 x 10
4. Front BB raises, 3 x 10
5. Lateral DB raises, 4 x 10
6. Push downs, 3 x 10
7. OH extensions, 3 x 10
8. Dips, 3 x 15-20


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Impacto Profundo said:


> idid a 60 min bodypump class.


I like that class too.  The first time I went way too heavy.


----------



## doppelganga196

The Tibetan 5 Rites.


----------



## ColtDan

does anyone here take super pump 250 or anything similar? im tempted to try it but im not too sure


----------



## double ewe

am
-30 min b/w exercises for chest/core

pm
-easy 5 mi run


----------



## Binge_Artist

Yesterday, Quads, Abs.

1. Squats, 5 x 6-10
2. Leg extensions, 4 x 10
3. One leg squats, 3 x 12
4. Hanging situps, 3 x 15
5. Leg raises, 3 x 30
6. Crunches, 3 x 30


----------



## rm-rf

3 sets 10 chinups, wide grip
3 sets of 10 double arm rows
3 sets of 10 backwards-flys

25 flying kicks with each leg, for 4 diff kinds of kicks (200 total kicks)
50 elbow strikes into duffel bag, for each arm (100 total)

trained my staff form in the sun for about 20 mins (staff weighs like 10 freggin pounds)

mad situps until failure, repeat for side situps


----------



## double ewe

am
-5 mi run

pm
-1 mi swim, punctuated with sets of push-ups


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min body pump class


----------



## Dtergent

Doing intense yoga after a binge of sorts... ugh /cough cough


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ hahaha

Went for a mad dance to some wonderful nasty hippy jam band, then dubstep, ragga and jungle - ohhhh yeah


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am going to spin class at 1p


----------



## Islandgirl

Today was a hilarious Jessica simpson daisy dukes workout i found in a mag...Lame but effective. Lots of sprints mixed with lunging and weights super setting, then a bunch of abs.  90 mins, a$$ is going to hurt tomorrow.


----------



## doppelganga196

Went for a cycle & have done 60 pushups with the aim of doing 40 more.  I'm just soooooo out of shape i think if i took a punch to the body it could actually kill me!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I went to class


----------



## DopingDiesel

ColtDan said:


> does anyone here take super pump 250 or anything similar? im tempted to try it but im not too sure




All I take is pure whey protein, I swear by it as do many others.


----------



## euphoria

swimming! tis the best 

also i have rediscovered spinning lately... i forgot how awesome it is!


----------



## prayersfor.rain

pilates! I heart pilates.  I should have tried it years ago.


----------



## L2R

just ran almost 10kms on the treadmill while reading a couple of philosophy readings for uni. time flew by.


----------



## Islandgirl

Struggled this AM. After being woken at 4am by huge electrical storm And finally only managing to get back to sleep just before the alarm went off for early morning w/out it was blah.  A mind numbing 60mins on cross trainer was all i could manage. 

Going back for another hour after work to do a proper w/out 

Should have stayed in bed!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min power yoga


----------



## Islandgirl

60 min spinning, done!


----------



## double ewe

brutal 90 min trail run.


----------



## rollingstoned!

2 km on treadmill. Slowly but surely...


----------



## L2R

first time using the machines at ian thorpe aquatic centre. geeedamn thems nice machines. and it has a great selection of free weights. SO MANY ways of working the same groups of muscles.... i hope this membership lasts forever. 

anyways, did three sets a piece on some pulley machine for chest and tris and on a lat pull down bar, then did drop sets on both. the grips and seats were gorgeous and the pully systems smooth. 

they got punching bags too! :D:D:D


----------



## Islandgirl

Last workout before vacation....was stoked when I was done!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min pilates


----------



## double ewe

am
-45 min swimming/deep-water running

pm
-60 min moderate run, mostly trails


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

60 min step aerobics class (Body Step)


----------



## L2R

ran another 5kms last night.


----------



## double ewe

am
-60 min easy run

pm
-40 min swimming/deep-water running


----------



## deadricbloodgod

Back, Biceps, & Legs Today for around 50min
Deadlifts
J Squats
Leg Curls
etc.....

I fucked up this week on my schedule so I just threw somethings together. Pretty much what I hadn't done lol.


----------

